# A to Z of Items #5



## Drabdr

A continuation from this thread:

https://forums.techguy.org/threads/a-to-z-of-items-4.1110664/

*This is simply an A to Z of Items.

Pick up from the last entry and go from there!*

*Last Entry:*

W is for wafer


----------



## 2twenty2

X - Xerox paper


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yogurt spoon


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zipper


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for aspirin


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bazooka


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cannonball


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dumbbell


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for earring


----------



## plodr

F - Fedora


----------



## 2twenty2

G - garage door


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for huckleberry


----------



## dotty999

I - Inkwell


----------



## 2twenty2

J - johnson bar


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kiln


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lint brush


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for Mars Rover


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nine inch spike


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oak leaf cluster


----------



## plodr

P - planter


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quirt


----------



## dotty999

R - router


----------



## 2twenty2

S - snow board


----------



## dotty999

T - torch


----------



## 2twenty2

U - USB drive


----------



## dotty999

V - Valve


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water filter


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-rated DVD


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yahtzee game


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zebra scat


----------



## 2twenty2

A - apple pie


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for boxing gloves


----------



## plodr

C - comic book


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drill bit


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for electric organ


----------



## 2twenty2

F - freezee


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for go cart


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hair pin


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for iron ingot


----------



## dotty999

J - jade ring


----------



## 2twenty2

K - king snake


----------



## plodr

L - letter


----------



## 2twenty2

M - magazine


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nitrous oxide tank


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oblong carton


----------



## plodr

P - parer


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quart jar


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rafters


----------



## 2twenty2

S - scanner


----------



## dotty999

T - turntable


----------



## plodr

U - umbrella


----------



## dotty999

V - vest


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water valve


----------



## dotty999

X - Xray machine


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yellow rubber ducky


----------



## plodr

Z- zippo lighter


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for aglet


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bobbin


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for chair


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drill


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for easy chair


----------



## 2twenty2

F - flare


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gear


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hair net


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ironing board


----------



## plodr

J - jack-o-lantern


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knife


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for letter opener


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mirror


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nutcracker


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oil lamp


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for peanut butter & jelly sandwich


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quilt


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for racquetball ball


----------



## 2twenty2

S - silver spoon


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for toy train


----------



## 2twenty2

U - UHF antenna


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for VHF antenna ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

W - walkie talkie


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xylophone


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yoyo


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zeppelin


----------



## plodr

A - abacus


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for blender


----------



## 2twenty2

C - CD


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for DVD


----------



## 2twenty2

E - easy bake oven


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for flag


----------



## 2twenty2

G - garland


----------



## dotty999

H - harp


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Intel processor


----------



## dotty999

J - jug


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knobby tires


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Lincoln statue


----------



## plodr

M - memo pad


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NBA sweater


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oak barrel stave


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pheasant


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quart of milk


----------



## 2twenty2

R - router


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for spoon


----------



## dotty999

T - torch


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for universal joint


----------



## 2twenty2

V - venus fly trap


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for woofer


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophone


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yurt


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zircon


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for ashtray


----------



## plodr

B - baseball


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cacoon


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dental pick


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Egyptian mummy


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fountain


----------



## 2twenty2

G - gauge


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hatchet


----------



## 2twenty2

I - ingot


----------



## plodr

J - jackhammer


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knife blade


----------



## plodr

L - light bulb


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for mouse trap


----------



## 2twenty2

N - night shirt


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oak leaf


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pulley


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quartz crystal


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rat trap


----------



## dotty999

S - salt cellar


----------



## 2twenty2

T - toy train


----------



## dotty999

U - urn


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vase


----------



## dotty999

W - wedding ring


----------



## 2twenty2

X - Xerox paper


----------



## dotty999

Y - yardbrush


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zeppelin


----------



## 2twenty2

A - aboveground pool


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for binder


----------



## 2twenty2

C - car mat


----------



## plodr

D - door stop


----------



## 2twenty2

E - election ballot


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for freight elevator


----------



## dotty999

G - gravy boat


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for headphones


----------



## 2twenty2

I - intel processor


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for Jaw Breaker


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knife


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for letter opener


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Mattel action figure


----------



## dotty999

N - napkin


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oil can


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pelican egg


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quilt


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rusty nail


----------



## plodr

S - salt shaker


----------



## 2twenty2

T - type writer


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for underwear


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vice


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for worry stone


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophone mallet


----------



## dotty999

Y - yule log


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zoo ticket


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for accordion


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bonnet


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for caster


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dog house


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

F - floor tile


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gloves


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hockey stick


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for inkwell


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jelly bean


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kaleidoscope


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lathe


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for microphone


----------



## dotty999

N - nutcracker


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oar


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pencil sharpener


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarrel


----------



## plodr

R - roomba (robotic vacuum cleaner)


----------



## dotty999

S - sponge


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tinsel


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for unicycle


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vintage desk


----------



## plodr

W - wall wart


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-rated magazine


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yard stick


----------



## plodr

Z - zip tie


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for acorn


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bird house


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cattle prod


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dip stick


----------



## plodr

E - egg


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fan


----------



## dotty999

G - grill


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hat rack


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for inlet valve


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jock strap


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kneeling pad


----------



## plodr

L - laundry basket


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for moccasins


----------



## 2twenty2

N - neon sign


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oscilloscope


----------



## plodr

P - pear


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarter


----------



## 2twenty2

R - ring


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for silverware


----------



## dotty999

T - tablecloth


----------



## 2twenty2

U - underwear


----------



## dotty999

V - vanity case


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wacky wobbler


----------



## dotty999

X - Xmas cake


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yule log


----------



## dotty999

Z - Zoom lens


----------



## 2twenty2

A - arrow


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bow


----------



## plodr

C - carpet


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for desk


----------



## 2twenty2

E - easel


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for flyswatter


----------



## 2twenty2

G - ground fault interrupter


----------



## plodr

H - harp


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for Intel CPU


----------



## 2twenty2

J - juicer


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knife blade


----------



## 2twenty2

L - long johns


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for measuring cup


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nail clippers


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oil pan seal


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pliers


----------



## plodr

Q - quart bottle


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rusty nail


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for steering wheel


----------



## 2twenty2

T - train whistle


----------



## dotty999

U - urn


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vintage lamp


----------



## dotty999

W - wall clock


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox ink


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yurt


----------



## dotty999

Z - zed bed


----------



## 2twenty2

A - arbour


----------



## dotty999

B - bell


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for candy cane


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dog collar


----------



## dotty999

E - emery board


----------



## 2twenty2

F - finger puppet


----------



## dotty999

G - glove


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hover craft


----------



## dotty999

I - inkwell


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jean jacket


----------



## dotty999

K - kite


----------



## 2twenty2

L - leather vest


----------



## dotty999

M - mink coat


----------



## plodr

N - nylon stocking


----------



## dotty999

O - opal ring


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for platen


----------



## plodr

Q - quartz rock


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Rocket Raccoon action figure


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for spork


----------



## dotty999

T - truncheon


----------



## 2twenty2

U - urn


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vacuum cleaner


----------



## plodr

W - wireless receiver


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-Box controller


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yacht


----------



## dotty999

Z - zip


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for armature


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bustier


----------



## plodr

C - carbon copy paper


----------



## dotty999

D - dining table


----------



## 2twenty2

E - eagle feather


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## 2twenty2

G - garland


----------



## dotty999

H - hairbrush


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Irish cream


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jump rope


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Krazy Kat comic strip


----------



## dotty999

L - lemon squeezer


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mystery novel


----------



## dotty999

N - nappy


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oyster shell


----------



## dotty999

P - pencil


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quilt


----------



## dotty999

R - rat trap


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sofa


----------



## dotty999

T - trowel


----------



## plodr

U - umbrella


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vanilla ice cream


----------



## dotty999

W - wallpaper


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xylophone


----------



## dotty999

Y - yoyo


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zipper


----------



## dotty999

A - apple corer


----------



## plodr

B - bell


----------



## dotty999

C - carbon paper


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for drumstick


----------



## 2twenty2

E - electron microscope


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fire extinguisher


----------



## plodr

G - golf ball


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hang glider


----------



## plodr

I - ice cream cone


----------



## dotty999

J - jug


----------



## 2twenty2

K - krona coin


----------



## dotty999

L - lamp


----------



## 2twenty2

M - map


----------



## dotty999

N - newspaper


----------



## 2twenty2

O - onion ring


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pine cone


----------



## dotty999

Q - quill


----------



## plodr

R - radiator


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for stop sign


----------



## plodr

T - telephone


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## 2twenty2

V - valentine card


----------



## dotty999

W - workstation


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-Box console


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Y adapter


----------



## dotty999

Z - Zoom lens


----------



## plodr

A - armature


----------



## dotty999

B - belt


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chalk board


----------



## dotty999

D - dart


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for exit sign


----------



## dotty999

F - fiddle


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for guitar

Hiya Dotty dear! Have you moved in yet?


----------



## plodr

H - heel


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for iceberg


----------



## dotty999

J - Jar

Hi Mark, I'm not moving until January, going to enjoy my last Christmas here


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for klaxon 

Oh! I thought you were going to try to be in by Christmas ... OK.


----------



## dotty999

L - lipstick

contract not quite finished yet so it's best to leave it until January


----------



## 2twenty2

M - marker


----------



## dotty999

N - nutcracker


----------



## 2twenty2

O - outboard motor


----------



## dotty999

P - puppet


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Q Tip


----------



## dotty999

R - robe


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for speakers

Got it, Dotty. Something to look forward to for the new year!


----------



## dotty999

T - truncheon

yea but it's a stressful process for sure!


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for umbrella

Understandable! Nothing you can't handle ...


----------



## dotty999

V - video game

Seems an enormous task to take on alone!


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wafer

More than seems! It is! But, you're not the average person, ether ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

X - xmas cake

thanks for the vote of confidence my friend


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yurt

I think I know you that well, anyway ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Z - zed bed

you betcha!


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for anchor

Time for dinner ...


----------



## dotty999

B - bed

and it's that time for me! gnight


----------



## plodr

C - cup


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dinner rolls


----------



## plodr

E - ear piece


----------



## 2twenty2

F - flea collar


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for garden gnome


----------



## dotty999

H - hat


----------



## poochee

I - ink pen


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jump rope


----------



## plodr

K - knitting needle


----------



## 2twenty2

L - letter opener


----------



## poochee

M - magnet


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nightie


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for opera glasses


----------



## dotty999

P - paper chain


----------



## plodr

Q - quilt rack


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rubber ball


----------



## poochee

S - scissors


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tool chest


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for universal joint


----------



## poochee

V - velvet material


----------



## plodr

W - water pik


----------



## poochee

X - Xylophone


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yellow rain coat


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for Zippo lighter


----------



## poochee

A - appliance


----------



## plodr

B - bar stool


----------



## dotty999

C - coverlet


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for duvet


----------



## dotty999

E - envelope


----------



## poochee

F - faucet


----------



## 2twenty2

G - gnome


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for harmonica


----------



## plodr

I - ice scraper

edited for spelling!


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jumper cables


----------



## poochee

K - kiln


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lock


----------



## poochee

M - mattress


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi poochee

N - nine iron golf club


----------



## poochee

Hi Knucklehead.

O - oar


----------



## 2twenty2

P - plumb bob


----------



## poochee

Q - quilt


----------



## plodr

R - remote control


----------



## 2twenty2

S - shackles


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for traffic light


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## poochee

V - VCR


----------



## dotty999

W - wallet


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xxx movie dvd


----------



## poochee

Y - yacht


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zip tie


----------



## dotty999

A - apple corer


----------



## plodr

B - bulletin board


----------



## dotty999

C - calendar


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for doily


----------



## dotty999

E - eggcup


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fan


----------



## dotty999

G - glue gun


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hot plate


----------



## dotty999

I - inkwell


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jaxx bean bag


----------



## dotty999

K - kiln


----------



## 2twenty2

L - little red wagon


----------



## dotty999

M - mat


----------



## 2twenty2

N - night light


----------



## dotty999

O - onion slicer


----------



## 2twenty2

P - platter


----------



## poochee

Q - quarter


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for radio telescope


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Mark

S - sled


----------



## dotty999

T - toy


----------



## 2twenty2

U - USB drive


----------



## dotty999

V - vogue magazine


----------



## poochee

W - watch


----------



## dotty999

X - xbox


----------



## poochee

Y - Yacht Painter


----------



## 2twenty2

poochee said:


> Y - Yacht Painter


items ?

Z - zero gravity chair


----------



## poochee

knucklehead said:


> items ?
> 
> Z - zero gravity chair



Y - yogurt


----------



## plodr

A comes after Z, poochee

A - album


----------



## poochee

B - book


----------



## 2twenty2

C - crock pot


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for drumsticks

Hey Knucklehead!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Gr3iz!

E - electric razor


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for freezer


----------



## plodr

G - graham cracker


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hat rack


----------



## poochee

I - ink


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jeweler's loupe


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knight's armor


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for letter opener


----------



## poochee

M - mattress


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nacre


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for O ring


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pull toy


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quilt


----------



## plodr

R - radiator


----------



## 2twenty2

S - salt lick


----------



## poochee

T - table


----------



## 2twenty2

U - u joint


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vacuum cleaner attachment


----------



## poochee

W - washing machine


----------



## plodr

X - x stitch kit


----------



## poochee

Y - yeast


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zipper


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for armchair


----------



## poochee

B - battery


----------



## plodr

C - calendar (2016 will be here before you know it!)


----------



## poochee

plodr said:


> C - calendar (2016 will be here before you know it!)


Yep!!


----------



## poochee

D - donuts


----------



## 2twenty2

E - elf hat


----------



## poochee

F - fruit


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for garland


----------



## poochee

H - helicopter


----------



## 2twenty2

I - iron railing


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jousting lance


----------



## poochee

K - Kitchen Sink


----------



## plodr

L - ladder


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mattress


----------



## poochee

N - napkin


----------



## 2twenty2

O - open house realtor sign


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pen


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quiver


----------



## plodr

R - radar gun


----------



## poochee

S - stationary


----------



## 2twenty2

T - truncheon


----------



## poochee

U - uniform


----------



## 2twenty2

V - velvet dress


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wrench


----------



## plodr

X - X-ray film


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yoyo


----------



## poochee

Z - zodiac


----------



## 2twenty2

A - adz


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bucket


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cot


----------



## plodr

D - digger


----------



## 2twenty2

E - electron microscope


----------



## poochee

F - fork


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gadget


----------



## poochee

H - hat


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for iPad


----------



## poochee

J - jet


----------



## 2twenty2

K - killer klown mask


----------



## plodr

L - lid


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for milk jug


----------



## poochee

N - nail


----------



## 2twenty2

O - opal


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pearl necklace

Happy New Year folks!!!


----------



## 2twenty2

Happy New Year Gr3iz









Q - quartz


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for recorder


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sauna


----------



## poochee

T- tea cup


----------



## plodr

Happy New Year!

U - undershirt


----------



## poochee

plodr said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> U - undershirt


Same to you!


----------



## poochee

V - violin


----------



## 2twenty2

Happy New Year plodr









W - window pane


----------



## poochee

X - xerographer fonts


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yellow #2 pencil


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zipper


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for apple pie


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bowl


----------



## poochee

C - calendar


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dowel


----------



## poochee

E - edger


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Fender guitar


----------



## plodr

G - grater


----------



## poochee

H - ham


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ice cream cone


----------



## poochee

J - jam


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kite


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for little red wagon


----------



## poochee

M - marker


----------



## plodr

N - needle-nose pliers


----------



## 2twenty2

O - onion


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for player piano


----------



## poochee

Q - quarter


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for radiator


----------



## poochee

S - stool


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tinsel


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for ulna


----------



## plodr

V - vase


----------



## poochee

W - watermelon


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox owner manual


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yurt


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zip tie


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for aircraft carrier


----------



## dotty999

B - ball


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chocolate bar


----------



## poochee

D - doll


----------



## 2twenty2

E - electric tea kettle


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fishtank


----------



## plodr

G - garbage can


----------



## poochee

H - hammer


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ingot


----------



## poochee

J - jalopy


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for keel


----------



## plodr

L - lint brush


----------



## dotty999

M - mink coat


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nine inch spike


----------



## dotty999

O - orange peeler


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Dotty!

P - petunia


----------



## dotty999

Q - quilt

Hi kh!


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rock


----------



## poochee

S - sandwich


----------



## Tanis

T- Tripod


----------



## dotty999

U - Urn


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for Volvo


----------



## dotty999

W - wig


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-box console


----------



## dotty999

Y - yashmak


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zip-tie


----------



## dotty999

A - aluminium pan


----------



## holly.osborne

B - bubble mixture


----------



## dotty999

C - camera

Hi holly! welcome to the games threads!


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dolly


----------



## poochee

E - elephant


----------



## dotty999

an elephant isn't an item it's an animal!


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for engine


----------



## dotty999

F - flowerpot


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for golf cart


----------



## plodr

H - harp


----------



## dotty999

I - ice bucket


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jawbone


----------



## dotty999

K - kiosk


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lantern


----------



## poochee

M - merry-go round


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nutrition bar


----------



## poochee

O - olive


----------



## plodr

P - plate


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarrel


----------



## poochee

R - robot


----------



## 2twenty2

S - stick


----------



## dotty999

T - traffic cone


----------



## 2twenty2

U - utility cart


----------



## dotty999

V - vending machine


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wicker basket


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XL t-shirt


----------



## poochee

Y - yeast


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zither


----------



## plodr

A - aluminum foil


----------



## poochee

B - ball


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chalk


----------



## poochee

D - dictionary


----------



## dotty999

E - emery board


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fluorescent lamp


----------



## poochee

G - gate


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hair pin


----------



## poochee

I - ink pen


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jackknife


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kick panel


----------



## poochee

L - Limousine


----------



## 2twenty2

M - magazine


----------



## poochee

N - napkin


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oolong tea leaf


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for plank


----------



## plodr

Q - quart bottle


----------



## 2twenty2

R - razor blade


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for saucer


----------



## dotty999

T - teacup to go with the saucer!


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for urn


----------



## poochee

V - viaduct


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wing nut


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yoyo


----------



## poochee

Z - zip gun


----------



## dotty999

A - abacus


----------



## 2twenty2

B - baby bonnet


----------



## dotty999

C - crib


----------



## 2twenty2

D - door bell


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for engine block


----------



## poochee

F - furniture


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for goalposts


----------



## poochee

H - honey


----------



## 2twenty2

I - insulation batt


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jack


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knife


----------



## ErikPerez

L - Love


----------



## plodr

M - matchbook


----------



## ErikPerez

N - Notebook


----------



## poochee

O - olive


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pizza pan


----------



## poochee

Q - quiche Lorraine


----------



## 2twenty2

R - robin's nest


----------



## dotty999

S - silk lingerie


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for TV remote


----------



## poochee

U - umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for valve guide


----------



## poochee

W - washing machine


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for Xenon flash tube


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yoyo


----------



## poochee

Z - zip fastener


----------



## 2twenty2

A - arctic fox coat


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bar stool


----------



## poochee

C - car


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dumbbell


----------



## plodr

E - eraser


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for firewood


----------



## 2twenty2

G - grinder


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for harmonica


----------



## poochee

I - ice maker


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jump rope


----------



## poochee

K - kiosk


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lock


----------



## poochee

M - milk


----------



## plodr

N - note card


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oak barrel


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pencil


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarter stick of dynamite


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rice paper


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for scissors


----------



## 2twenty2

T - trinket


----------



## poochee

U - univalent


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vice


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for water pipe


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xlarge shirt


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yacht


----------



## poochee

Z - zoo


----------



## plodr

A - arm band


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bandages


----------



## 2twenty2

C - candle holder


----------



## poochee

D - dish pan


----------



## 2twenty2

E - exterior paint


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for frigate


----------



## poochee

G - gate


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hose clamp


----------



## poochee

I - ice chest


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jackscrew


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kite


----------



## poochee

L - latch


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for mechanical bull


----------



## poochee

N - nail


----------



## 2twenty2

O - onyx


----------



## plodr

P - paper bag


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quirt


----------



## poochee

R - radio


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for salad bowl


----------



## poochee

T - tank


----------



## dotty999

U - urn


----------



## 2twenty2

V - violin case


----------



## dotty999

W - wine rack


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xylophone mallet


----------



## poochee

Y - Yahoo


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zappi's pizzeria cook (x)


----------



## Gr3iz

How are either of those last two entries "items"? ;-)


----------



## poochee

Gr3iz said:


> How are either of those last two entries "items"? ;-)


How about yacht?


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> How are either of those last two entries "items"? ;-)


And how about _cook top_? (x)


----------



## Gr3iz

Yacht is fine, but I don't see how _cook top_ satisfies the "Z" entry ... ;-)

Z is for zipper


----------



## plodr

A - auto manual


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> Yacht is fine, but I don't see how _*cook top*_ satisfies the "Z" entry ... ;-)
> 
> Z is for zipper


Man I'm realy out to lunch today aren't I?

B - book


----------



## poochee

C - car


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for doily


----------



## 2twenty2

E - ear ring


----------



## poochee

F - fork


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for goblet


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hearing aid


----------



## Gr3iz

I - inlet valve


----------



## 2twenty2

J - juice box


----------



## poochee

K - kettle


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lounge chair


----------



## plodr

M- math book


----------



## poochee

N - needle


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for open-face sandwich


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quilt


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for robot


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sand paper


----------



## poochee

T - tooth brush


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for universal remote


----------



## poochee

V - vest


----------



## 2twenty2

W - weather vane


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for XXX-rated DVD


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yellow rain coat


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zebra droppings


----------



## poochee

A - anchor


----------



## plodr

B - ballet slipper


----------



## poochee

C - canister


----------



## dotty999

D - doll


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for empty bottle


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fur coat


----------



## poochee

G - gasoline


----------



## 2twenty2

H - halloween mask


----------



## plodr

I - ice cream cone


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jukebox


----------



## poochee

K - kimono


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for letter opener


----------



## poochee

M - mandolin


----------



## dotty999

N - newspaper


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for orange


----------



## poochee

P - patio


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Quiznos sub


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for root


----------



## poochee

S - soap


----------



## plodr

T - tissue holder


----------



## dotty999

U - Union Jack flag


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Vaseline


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for whiskey bottle


----------



## 2twenty2

X - X country skis


----------



## poochee

Y - yardstick


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zippo lighter


----------



## dotty999

A - abacus


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bandanna


----------



## dotty999

C - curtain


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dagger


----------



## 2twenty2

E - earphones


----------



## dotty999

F - footwear


----------



## 2twenty2

G - garbage bag


----------



## plodr

H - hanger


----------



## dotty999

I - Icebox


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jockstrap


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knee pad


----------



## poochee

L - ladder


----------



## 2twenty2

M - motherboard


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nectarine


----------



## 2twenty2

O - organ


----------



## shardul

P- Pendrive


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quilt


----------



## plodr

R - resistor


----------



## poochee

S - sail boat


----------



## dotty999

T - toaster


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for UV lamp


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vice-grips


----------



## poochee

W - watch


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophone


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for Yale lock


----------



## plodr

Z - zip lock tie


----------



## 2twenty2

A - arc welder


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for branding iron


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cast iron bathtub


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dunce cap


----------



## poochee

E - elevator


----------



## plodr

F - feather


----------



## 2twenty2

G - garden rake


----------



## dotty999

H - handbag


----------



## 2twenty2

I - intel processor


----------



## poochee

J - Jet Plane


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen knife


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for leather jacket


----------



## poochee

M - map


----------



## plodr

N - nautical map


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for ottoman


----------



## poochee

P - pantry


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quirt


----------



## poochee

R - robot


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for scalpel


----------



## poochee

T - tarp


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for U-joint


----------



## poochee

V - victrola


----------



## plodr

W - waffle iron


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for XXX-rated DVD


----------



## poochee

Y - yellowwood


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zipper teeth


----------



## poochee

A - anvil


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for brass doorknob


----------



## plodr

C - cork


----------



## poochee

D - diary


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for elephant tusk


----------



## poochee

F - faucet


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for grapefruit


----------



## poochee

H - house


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ink pen


----------



## poochee

J - jabot


----------



## plodr

K - kitchen table


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for level


----------



## 2twenty2

M - maple syrup


----------



## poochee

N - note book


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oil can


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for potty chair


----------



## poochee

Q - quartz


----------



## 2twenty2

R - razor blade


----------



## plodr

S - stationary bike


----------



## poochee

T - tack


----------



## 2twenty2

U - umbrella stand


----------



## poochee

V - V - 8 juice


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for waffle


----------



## poochee

X - xylograph


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yahtzee score card


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for Ziti


----------



## poochee

A - apple


----------



## plodr

B - basket


----------



## 2twenty2

C - casket


----------



## poochee

D - dime


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for Edsel


----------



## poochee

F - feather


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for golf club


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hockey stick


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ice skaes


----------



## plodr

J - jump rope


----------



## 2twenty2

K - karaoke machine


----------



## poochee

L - leg brace


----------



## 2twenty2

M - magazine


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nose guard


----------



## poochee

O - opera glasses


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pirate hat


----------



## plodr

Q - Quick Books program


----------



## poochee

R - radio


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for spiderweb


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tram


----------



## poochee

U - umbrella


----------



## plodr

V - vial


----------



## 2twenty2

W - watch face


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for Xanth novel


----------



## poochee

Y - yardage


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zebra rug


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for anchor chain


----------



## plodr

B - barbell


----------



## poochee

C - couch


----------



## dotty999

D - duster


----------



## 2twenty2

E - elephant figurine


----------



## dotty999

F - flimsy nightdress


----------



## poochee

G - grass


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for harmonica


----------



## 2twenty2

I - insulation batt


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jug


----------



## poochee

K - kitchen sink


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for ladle


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mattress


----------



## poochee

N - needle


----------



## 2twenty2

O - overhead valve engine


----------



## plodr

P - pottery wheel


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quill


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for roasting pan


----------



## 2twenty2

S - stainless steel sink


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tea leaves


----------



## 2twenty2

U - usher uniform


----------



## poochee

V - velvet


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wine bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for Xerox printer


----------



## plodr

Y - yoga mat


----------



## poochee

Z - zip gun


----------



## 2twenty2

A - air gun


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bazooka


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cannon


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for diskette


----------



## 2twenty2

E - electrical tape


----------



## poochee

F - forklift


----------



## plodr

G - gum


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hole saw


----------



## dotty999

I - Ice pick


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jello mould


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for keyhole saw


----------



## 2twenty2

L - leather belt


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for machete


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nunchucks


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for orange seed


----------



## poochee

P - pasta


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quilt patches


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rotary cutter


----------



## plodr

S - scissors


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tonearm


----------



## poochee

U - unicorn statue


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for valve cover gasket


----------



## poochee

W - wash cloth


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xylophone stand


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yacht


----------



## poochee

Z - zinnia


----------



## 2twenty2

A - ash tray


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for banana split


----------



## plodr

C - candlestick


----------



## poochee

D - dental floss


----------



## 2twenty2

E - easy bake oven


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for flask


----------



## poochee

G - golf club


----------



## 2twenty2

H - historic artifact


----------



## poochee

I - ink


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jax game


----------



## poochee

K- kaleidoscope


----------



## dotty999

L - loofah


----------



## poochee

M - match


----------



## plodr

N - net


----------



## dotty999

O - oar


----------



## poochee

P - paper


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quarter


----------



## poochee

R - radiator


----------



## 2twenty2

S - spur


----------



## plodr

T - talcum powder


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for umbrella stand


----------



## poochee

V - violin


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wrist watch


----------



## poochee

X - Xylophone


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yurt


----------



## poochee

Z - Zither


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for air conditioner condenser


----------



## poochee

B - baseball


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chisel


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for drill bit


----------



## poochee

E - egg


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fan blade


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gold tooth


----------



## poochee

H - hair brush


----------



## plodr

I - ingot


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jungle gym


----------



## dotty999

K - kit bag


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for luggage


----------



## poochee

M - merry


----------



## Gr3iz

Ahhh, Poochee. What exactly is a "merry"? Hint: It's not an item ... ;-)
Sorry, couldn't resist ...


----------



## poochee

Gr3iz said:


> Ahhh, Poochee. What exactly is a "merry"? Hint: It's not an item ... ;-)
> Sorry, couldn't resist ...


Duh....

M - match


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nest


----------



## poochee

O - oboe


----------



## 2twenty2

P - purse


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarter stick of dynamite


----------



## poochee

R - roasting pan


----------



## plodr

S - sieve


----------



## poochee

T - truck


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for upper radiator hose


----------



## poochee

V - velvet drapes


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wax seal


----------



## poochee

X - xylol


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yahtzee score cards


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zeppelin rudder


----------



## 2twenty2

A - adz


----------



## plodr

B - beanbag chair


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for clutch


----------



## poochee

D - doll


----------



## 2twenty2

E - excel software


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fortune cookie


----------



## poochee

G - glass


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for ham bone


----------



## 2twenty2

I - invert sugar


----------



## plodr

J - jigger


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knife


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lightning rod


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mint candy


----------



## dotty999

N - nutcracker


----------



## 2twenty2

O - O ring


----------



## dotty999

P - Pencil


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Q tip


----------



## dotty999

R - Rod


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sucker


----------



## dotty999

T - timepiece


----------



## 2twenty2

U - upper denture


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vessel


----------



## 2twenty2

W - watering can


----------



## poochee

X - Xirula


----------



## plodr

Y - yogurt maker


----------



## poochee

Z - zither


----------



## 2twenty2

A - air ballon


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bathtub


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cherub


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for drainpipe


----------



## poochee

E - entry hall table


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for floorboard


----------



## plodr

G - ginger


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hose clamp


----------



## poochee

I - iodine


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jack-O-Lantern


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kaleidoscope


----------



## 2twenty2

L - licorice


----------



## poochee

M - mattress


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nose plugs


----------



## poochee

O - optical lens


----------



## plodr

P - post card


----------



## poochee

Q - quarter


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rubber band


----------



## poochee

S - sand box


----------



## 2twenty2

T - transmission


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for underwire bra


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Victrola


----------



## poochee

W - weathervane


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox copier


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zoot suit


----------



## poochee

A - abalone shell


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Beatles boots


----------



## poochee

C - cartoon


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dill pickle


----------



## plodr

E - emery board


----------



## 2twenty2

F - feather duster


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for goldfish bowl


----------



## poochee

H - helmet


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for idol


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jam jar


----------



## poochee

K - kite


----------



## 2twenty2

L - ladder


----------



## poochee

M - mask


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nuts & bolts


----------



## 2twenty2

O - othelo game board


----------



## poochee

P - plate


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Quest video game


----------



## shardul

R - Radio


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sonotube


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for trombone


----------



## 2twenty2

U - upper control arm


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vacuum cleaner bag


----------



## shardul

W - Watch


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-box controller


----------



## shardul

Y - Yoyo


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zipper


----------



## poochee

A - airplane


----------



## 2twenty2

B - balloon


----------



## plodr

C - collar


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dollar


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for easel


----------



## 2twenty2

F - flea collar


----------



## poochee

G - gasoline


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hair brush


----------



## poochee

I - inflatable cushion


----------



## plodr

J - jack (in a car)


----------



## poochee

K - kaleidoscope


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for Lincoln Logs


----------



## 2twenty2

M - master key


----------



## poochee

N - nut cracker


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nightgown


----------



## 2twenty2

what happened to "O"?


----------



## Gr3iz

Oh my! There was no "N" entry there when I posted ... ;-

O is for orange juicer


----------



## 2twenty2

P - paper hat


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarrel


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rat trap


----------



## dotty999

S - saucer, static not flying


----------



## plodr

T - thermos


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U-Haul trailer


----------



## poochee

V - vacuum bag


----------



## dotty999

W - washer


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox paper


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yellow submarine


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zenith tv


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for aglet


----------



## plodr

B - biscuit


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cracker


----------



## dotty999

D - doorknob


----------



## poochee

E - engine


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## 2twenty2

G - garbage bag


----------



## poochee

H - helium balloon


----------



## dotty999

I - Ice bucket


----------



## 2twenty2

J - J hook


----------



## poochee

K - kindling


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lasso


----------



## plodr

M - maple syrup bottle


----------



## 2twenty2

N - no-see-um specimen


----------



## dotty999

O - ottoman


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for piggy bank


----------



## jood

Q is for queen


----------



## 2twenty2

*queen* is an item?


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for ramp

It is a chess piece ... ;-)


----------



## jood

QUIZZ Then

RALLY


----------



## poochee

S - saloon


----------



## jood

t - trapeeze


----------



## poochee

U - uniform


----------



## jood

windowsill


----------



## jood

windowsill


----------



## jood

valance


----------



## poochee

W - watch


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-Ray machine


----------



## plodr

Y - YouTube video


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zippo lighter


----------



## jood

abalone


----------



## 2twenty2

B - boots


----------



## jood

Carpet


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dandelion wine


----------



## poochee

E - electric cord


----------



## 2twenty2

F - flower pot


----------



## plodr

G - gallon jug


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hourglass


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Intel processor


----------



## poochee

J - jack knife


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kite


----------



## dotty999

L - lamp


----------



## jood

M - mirror


----------



## dotty999

N - nutcracker


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Ovaltine


----------



## dotty999

P - pipe


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quilt


----------



## dotty999

R - rivet


----------



## poochee

S - storage box


----------



## dotty999

T - turntable


----------



## poochee

U - unicycle


----------



## dotty999

V - vine leaf


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water bottle


----------



## dotty999

X - Xray


----------



## poochee

Y - yearbook


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zipper


----------



## poochee

A - ashtray


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bar stool


----------



## plodr

C - chair


----------



## poochee

D - digitizer


----------



## 2twenty2

E - electric cord


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flugelhorn


----------



## 2twenty2

G - garden gnome


----------



## poochee

H - hat


----------



## 2twenty2

I - iron gate


----------



## poochee

J - jar


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knife sharpener


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lute


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mug


----------



## dotty999

N - newspaper


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oil drum


----------



## plodr

P - pendant


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quirt


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rusty nail


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for spare tire


----------



## poochee

T - tinsel


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for ukulele


----------



## 2twenty2

V - valentine card


----------



## plodr

W - wash machine


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xebec


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yahtzee dice


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zebra droppings


----------



## poochee

A - address book


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bible


----------



## poochee

C - cat box


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dog house


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for eagle's aerie


----------



## plodr

F - fryer


----------



## poochee

G - garter


----------



## 2twenty2

H - harness


----------



## poochee

I - ingot


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Japanese kimono


----------



## poochee

K - key chain


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lucky charm


----------



## plodr

M - money clip


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for notebook


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oboe


----------



## poochee

P - pants


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Q tip


----------



## poochee

R - rattle


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sheath


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tweeter


----------



## 2twenty2

U - underwear


----------



## plodr

V - veil (as in wedding accessory)


----------



## poochee

W - water


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox paper


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yurt


----------



## poochee

Z - Zen Coloring Book


----------



## 2twenty2

A - arctic hare fur collar


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for Black Cat firecrackers


----------



## 2twenty2

C - catheter


----------



## plodr

D - date book


----------



## poochee

E - EBAY


----------



## 2twenty2

F - feather


----------



## poochee

G - galoshes


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hot plate


----------



## poochee

I - index page


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jalopy


----------



## plodr

K - knitting needle


----------



## 2twenty2

L - letter opener


----------



## poochee

M - mitten


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for net


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oscillator


----------



## plodr

P -pillow


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quilt


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for ruler


----------



## 2twenty2

S - snake skin boots


----------



## dotty999

T - torch


----------



## poochee

U - U-Hall


----------



## dotty999

V - Venetian blind


----------



## poochee

W- washing machine


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-Acto knife


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yankee Doodle Dandy dvd


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zipper teeth


----------



## 2twenty2

A - anchor


----------



## plodr

B - bingo card


----------



## 2twenty2

C - credit card


----------



## poochee

D - debit card


----------



## 2twenty2

E - envelope


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fiber optic cable


----------



## 2twenty2

G - golf bag


----------



## plodr

H - hallway carpet


----------



## 2twenty2

I - injector


----------



## poochee

J - jalopy


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kite string


----------



## poochee

L - lotion


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mint pattie


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nickel


----------



## 2twenty2

O - orange


----------



## plodr

P - pretzel


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quill


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for record player


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sea shell


----------



## plodr

T - tube


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U clamp


----------



## poochee

V - valance


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wall plaque


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for XX-rated DVD


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yahtzee score card


----------



## plodr

Z - zipper


----------



## 2twenty2

A - abacus


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for blender blade


----------



## 2twenty2

C - capacitor


----------



## poochee

D - Debit Card


----------



## 2twenty2

E - elastic band


----------



## poochee

F - fan


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for glue stick


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hockey puck


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ice cream cone


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jack


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kneecap


----------



## plodr

L - lettuce shredding knife


----------



## 2twenty2

M - metal pin


----------



## poochee

N - nose


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for ox cart


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pencil


----------



## plodr

Q - quilt rack


----------



## 2twenty2

R - riot helmet


----------



## poochee

S - salt shaker


----------



## dotty999

T - towel


----------



## poochee

U - umbrella


----------



## 2twenty2

V - violin bow


----------



## dotty999

W - whip


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XLarge T shirt


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zip gun


----------



## 2twenty2

A - axle seal


----------



## poochee

B - baseball bat


----------



## 2twenty2

C - catnip


----------



## shardul

D- disc


----------



## dotty999

E -eyeglass


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for Fresnel


----------



## shardul

G- glass


----------



## keltic1der

H - hat


----------



## shardul

J- jug


----------



## keltic1der

K - knife


----------



## shardul

L- light bulb


----------



## dotty999

M - mood ring


----------



## keltic1der

N - Notebook


----------



## shardul

O- Oester


----------



## keltic1der

O - orange


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## keltic1der

Q - Q-tip


----------



## shardul

R- rattrap


----------



## dotty999

S - slipper


----------



## keltic1der

T - Trumpet


----------



## shardul

U- UFO


----------



## dotty999

U - Urn


----------



## keltic1der

V - Violin


----------



## dotty999

W - Window


----------



## shardul

W- watch


----------



## keltic1der

X - X-ray


----------



## dotty999

Y - Yardbrush


----------



## keltic1der

Z - zigzags


----------



## dotty999

A - apple corer


----------



## keltic1der

B - bananna


----------



## dotty999

C - cutlass


----------



## keltic1der

D - deathstar


----------



## dotty999

E - eggcup


----------



## keltic1der

F - firewall


----------



## dotty999

G - gold ring


----------



## keltic1der

H - hard disk


----------



## poochee

I - ink pad


----------



## keltic1der

J - jukebox


----------



## dotty999

K - ketchup bottle


----------



## keltic1der

L - Lime


----------



## dotty999

M - music sheet


----------



## keltic1der

N - Neptune


----------



## 2twenty2

O - O ring


----------



## plodr

P - popcorn popper


----------



## poochee

Q - quart jar


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rusty nail


----------



## dotty999

S - salt dispenser


----------



## 2twenty2

T - training wheels


----------



## dotty999

U - urn


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vase


----------



## dotty999

W - waffle maker


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox paper


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yurt


----------



## poochee

Z - zoom lens


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for adding machine


----------



## poochee

B - bath tub


----------



## dotty999

C - crepe paper


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for doily


----------



## dotty999

E - emerald ring


----------



## keltic1der

F - freight train


----------



## 2twenty2

G - gate


----------



## plodr

H - hair spray bottle


----------



## 2twenty2

I - ink cartridge


----------



## poochee

J - junk drawer


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kilt


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for laser diode


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mollusc


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for NPN transistor


----------



## 2twenty2

*O - outhouse*


----------



## plodr

P - pencil


----------



## 2twenty2

*Q - quality control badge*


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rock


----------



## 2twenty2

*S - scissors *


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for trimmer


----------



## 2twenty2

U - umbrella


----------



## plodr

V - vitamin pill


----------



## poochee

W - watch


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xbox 360


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yoga pants


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zenith tv


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for abacus


----------



## 2twenty2

B - battle axe


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cattle prod


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dagger


----------



## poochee

E - elevated train


----------



## 2twenty2

F - four iron golf club


----------



## dotty999

G - gravy boat


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hosiery


----------



## dotty999

I - Ice cube tray


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jersey


----------



## plodr

K - kitchen timer


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lamp shade


----------



## dotty999

M - milk bottle


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nurse uniform


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for obelisk


----------



## 2twenty2

P - popcorn chips


----------



## poochee

Q - Quarry


----------



## dotty999

R -rope


----------



## 2twenty2

S - soap dish


----------



## dotty999

T - toilet brush

do Americans really call the toilet the john or is that just in the movies?

we call it the loo


----------



## 2twenty2

dotty999 said:


> do Americans really call the toilet the john or is that just in the movies?


Yes and... john, throne, crapper



dotty999 said:


> we call it the loo


yes you do 

U - Usher uniform


----------



## dotty999

V - velvet band

crapper! how uncouth


----------



## 2twenty2

dotty999 said:


> crapper! how uncouth


Crapper is the last name of the man that increased the popularity of the toilet.

W - wristwatch


----------



## dotty999

yes I knew that, I was joking 

Xmas card


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yard stick


----------



## dotty999

Z - zed bed


----------



## 2twenty2

A - ashtray


----------



## dotty999

B - bath


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for choke (the electronic item, not the strangulation hold)


----------



## 2twenty2

D - diode


----------



## keltic1der

E - Entroplasm


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fan


----------



## plodr

G - glass


----------



## poochee

H - hammer


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ignition key


----------



## 2twenty2

J - juniper


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knick-knack


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Lincoln bumper


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for Mars rover


----------



## keltic1der

N is for Network Router


----------



## plodr

O - opener (can or garage door)


----------



## shardul

P - Pen


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quartz


----------



## poochee

R - roller skates


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for slicer


----------



## poochee

T - thimble


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for ukulele


----------



## 2twenty2

V - venetian blinds


----------



## keltic1der

Z - Zipper


----------



## 2twenty2

keltic1der said:


> Z - Zipper


???????????you don't like "W" ;-)


----------



## plodr

W - wardrobe

continue with X


----------



## dotty999

X - xbox


----------



## poochee

Y - yachting cap


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zapper (bug zapper)


----------



## dotty999

A - apple corer


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for billiard table


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cardboard box


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for doughnut


----------



## keltic1der

E - Elastic Band


----------



## poochee

F - face powder


----------



## plodr

G - goblet


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hockey sweater


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for Idaho potato


----------



## poochee

J - jack knife


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kayak


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lanyard


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mustache trimmer


----------



## poochee

N - napkin


----------



## plodr

O - opera glasses


----------



## 2twenty2

P - paper punch


----------



## poochee

Q - quarter


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rasp


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for strop


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tacks


----------



## poochee

U - uniform


----------



## plodr

V - verbena sachet


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wax molds


----------



## poochee

X - Xbox


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yoyo


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zipper pull


----------



## poochee

A - afghan


----------



## 2twenty2

F - flea collar


----------



## dotty999

A to F!


----------



## 2twenty2

Duh!  I really goofed up there didn't I

B - basket


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll say! ;-)

C is for chocolate chip cookies


----------



## plodr

D - director's chair


----------



## 2twenty2

E - emissions control sensor


----------



## poochee

F - fold-up table


----------



## 2twenty2

G - garland


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hamper


----------



## 2twenty2

I - iron railing


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for juniper berry


----------



## plodr

K - kilt pin


----------



## poochee

L - letter


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for mittens


----------



## poochee

N - nasal spray


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oreo cookie


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for poppy seed


----------



## plodr

Q - quoit


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for radiator


----------



## plodr

S - sandpaper


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for thimble


----------



## poochee

U - umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for viola


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wool sweater


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-Ray film


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yoyo


----------



## poochee

Z - zest soap


----------



## 2twenty2

A - air popcorn popper


----------



## plodr

B - ballet slipper


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chalice


----------



## poochee

D - dental floss


----------



## 2twenty2

E - elephant dung


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fighter jet


----------



## 2twenty2

G - garden tractor


----------



## keltic1der

H - helicopter


----------



## 2twenty2

I - ink cartridge


----------



## poochee

J - jam jar


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Klondike souvenir


----------



## plodr

L - laptop computer


----------



## 2twenty2

M - magic wand


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nugget


----------



## dotty999

O - ornament


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pillow


----------



## dotty999

Q - quilt


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rubber ball


----------



## dotty999

S - salt cellar


----------



## keltic1der

T - TCP/IP stack


----------



## plodr

U - ukelele


----------



## keltic1der

V - Vroom


----------



## poochee

W - woolen sweater


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox paper


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yam

Can someone please explain to me how vroom is an item? ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

I was puzzled over that one too until I found this......
( Vroom is a quick clean central vacuum accessory that fits in cabinets or installs in garages with a hose that extends up to 24 feet ) Now weather the poster meant this or not who knows????

Z - zippo lighter


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for acorn

I guess we'll give him/her the benefit of the doubt ... ;-)


----------



## poochee

B - bassinette


----------



## plodr

C - cupboard


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dinky toy


----------



## dotty999

E -engine


----------



## 2twenty2

F - flywheel


----------



## dotty999

G - gun


----------



## 2twenty2

H - halogen bulb


----------



## dotty999

I = ice box


----------



## poochee

J - jail


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kayak


----------



## 2twenty2

I - incandescent light bulb


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeo, knuck! After K we'd like to try an "L" ... ;-)


----------



## plodr

I'll assume knucklehead will remove the "i" word and go with 
L = light bulb

M - match box car


----------



## poochee

N - net


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for octagonal sign


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pan


----------



## keltic1der

Q - Q Tip


----------



## poochee

R - razor


----------



## 2twenty2

S - song book


----------



## plodr

T - tap shoes


----------



## 2twenty2

U - umpire uniform


----------



## poochee

V - van


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water wheel


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xylophone stand


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yellow rubber ducky


----------



## keltic1der

Z - Zest (the bar of soap)


----------



## plodr

A - autoclave


----------



## 2twenty2

B - barbell


----------



## poochee

C - couch


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dumbbell


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for easy chair


----------



## dotty999

F - fender


----------



## 2twenty2

G - garbage bags


----------



## dotty999

H - hat


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Intel processor


----------



## dotty999

J - jar


----------



## plodr

K - kitchen knife


----------



## 2twenty2

L - latch


----------



## dotty999

M - match


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nacho


----------



## 2twenty2

O - onion


----------



## dotty999

P -purse


----------



## poochee

Q - quartz


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for ratchet handle


----------



## poochee

S - salt shaker


----------



## keltic1der

T - TomTom


----------



## 2twenty2

U - underwear


----------



## plodr

V- ventriloquist dummy


----------



## poochee

W - watch


----------



## dotty999

X - xray


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yoyo


----------



## dotty999

Z - zed bed


----------



## 2twenty2

A - arc welder


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bed post

As in: Does your chewing gum lose it's flavor on the bed post overnight? ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

If your mother says don't chew it
Do you swallow it in spite

A novelty song by Lonnie Donegan. Released as a single in 1959

C - catcher's glove


----------



## keltic1der

D - database


----------



## dotty999

E - ewer


----------



## keltic1der

F - Factory


----------



## 2twenty2

G - ginseng


----------



## plodr

H - habanero pepper


----------



## dotty999

I -inkwell


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jalapeno pepper


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kneecap


----------



## poochee

L - Looking glass


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mittens


----------



## plodr

n - nut cracker


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oolong tea bag


----------



## dotty999

P -purse


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quadcopter


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rug


----------



## 2twenty2

S - seashell


----------



## dotty999

T - teaspoon


----------



## plodr

U - umpire mask


----------



## dotty999

V - vest


----------



## poochee

W - wash cloth


----------



## dotty999

X - xray machine


----------



## poochee

Y - yardstick


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zip gun


----------



## poochee

A - arch


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bell tower


----------



## dotty999

C - cup


----------



## 2twenty2

D - diaper


----------



## dotty999

E - emery board


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fire place


----------



## plodr

G - guitar pick


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hockey puck


----------



## poochee

I- iodine


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jet plane


----------



## dotty999

K - key


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lighter


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for marbles


----------



## 2twenty2

N - napkin holder


----------



## dotty999

O - onion slicer


----------



## 2twenty2

P - popcorn popper


----------



## plodr

Q - quart bottle


----------



## dotty999

R -rattle


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sump pump


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tricycle


----------



## poochee

U - unicycle


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vacuum tube


----------



## plodr

W - water pump


----------



## poochee

X - X-ray machine


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yahtzee score card


----------



## poochee

Z - zipper


----------



## 2twenty2

A - apple peeler


----------



## poochee

B - bar


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for crumb


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drum


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for eggshell


----------



## poochee

F - faucet


----------



## 2twenty2

G - garland


----------



## plodr

H - hover board


----------



## 2twenty2

I - intel processor


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jackscrew


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kickstand


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for locket


----------



## dotty999

M - muffin

Hi Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

N - no-see-um netting


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for obelisk


----------



## keltic1der

P = Pentium Processor


----------



## plodr

Q - queen sized sheet


----------



## poochee

R - roasting pan


----------



## dotty999

S - sieve


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tissue paper


----------



## dotty999

U - urn


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for valve cover gasket


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water hose


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for Xerox MFP


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yagi


----------



## dotty999

Z - zed bed


----------



## 2twenty2

A - asus motherboard


----------



## dotty999

B - bottle opener


----------



## plodr

C - clipboard


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dill pickle


----------



## poochee

E - eye chart


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## 2twenty2

G - grater


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hope chest


----------



## poochee

I - ink


----------



## plodr

J - jigger (to make drinks)


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kickstand


----------



## dotty999

l - lipstick


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for microphone


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nickle


----------



## poochee

O - olive oil


----------



## plodr

P - pie tin


----------



## poochee

Q - quart jar


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rattrap


----------



## poochee

S - sewing machine


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tattoo needle


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for universal joint


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vice


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wax figurine


----------



## 2twenty2

X - Xcountry skis


----------



## plodr

Y - yoyo


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zoot suit


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for airfoil


----------



## plodr

B - bubble machine


----------



## keltic1der

C = carbon monoxide


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dragon boat


----------



## poochee

E - edger


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fiber optic cable

Donald, carbon monoxide is hardly an item ... ;-)


----------



## poochee

G - gasoline


----------



## Gr3iz

Gasoline? An item? ;-)

H is for headboard


----------



## 2twenty2

I - intel processor


----------



## plodr

J - jet engine


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knitting needle


----------



## poochee

L - letter


----------



## 2twenty2

M - map


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nuts


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oval roasting pan


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pistachio


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quilt


----------



## plodr

R - robotic arm


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sieve


----------



## dotty999

T - tablecloth


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U clamp


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vial


----------



## 2twenty2

W - WWE championship belt


----------



## Gr3iz

X ix for Xanth book


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Y adapter


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zoot suit


----------



## plodr

A - album


----------



## 2twenty2

B - ball joint


----------



## poochee

C - contact lenses


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dental floss


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for "Enter" sign


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fence gate


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for garage door opener


----------



## plodr

H - hose


----------



## 2twenty2

I - indoor antenna


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jester's hat


----------



## poochee

K - kennel


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lance


----------



## plodr

M - marble


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nickel


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oscillating fan


----------



## 2twenty2

P - plumb bob


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quiver


----------



## poochee

R - road map


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for spoon


----------



## poochee

P - pantry


----------



## plodr

nope, magistrate isn't an item. I'll go with marble; I've edited my mistake. 
Since p doesn't come after s, I'll make my post begin with t.

T - tea strainer


----------



## 2twenty2

U - umbrella


----------



## dotty999

V - vanity mirror


----------



## 2twenty2

W - winter boots


----------



## dotty999

x - xbox


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yukon truck


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## 2twenty2

A - apple computer


----------



## dotty999

B - bed


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cot


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dresser


----------



## poochee

E - engine


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fence post


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for glass cutter


----------



## 2twenty2

H - harrow


----------



## plodr

I - ice pick


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jackknife


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knick-knacks


----------



## poochee

L - layette


----------



## 2twenty2

M - machete


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nugget


----------



## plodr

O - ostrich egg


----------



## 2twenty2

P - paper airplane


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quart bottle


----------



## plodr

R - radar gun


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sugar sack


----------



## poochee

T - telephone


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U clamp


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vital organs


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wool sweater


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xylophone mallet


----------



## plodr

Y - yoghurt/yogurt maker


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zinc coated bolts


----------



## GibFTW

A - Apple II
B - Boot
C - Compute


----------



## 2twenty2

GibFTW said:


> A - Apple II
> B - Boot
> C - Compute


only one word at a time!


----------



## poochee

D - divan


----------



## 2twenty2

E - electric fry pan


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fly ribbon


----------



## 2twenty2

G - girl guide commissioner X 

garden rake


----------



## Gr3iz

Sounds more like an occupation, knuck ... ;-)

H is for hatchet


----------



## plodr

I - ice cream cone


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jumprope


----------



## poochee

K - kettle


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> Sounds more like an occupation, knuck ... ;-)


(G - girl guide commissioner) you're right. I goofed up again.

L - lantern


----------



## poochee

M - mattress


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nutdriver


----------



## plodr

O - oven knob


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for potholder


----------



## poochee

Q - quill


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for recorder


----------



## plodr

S - serving tray


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tweeter


----------



## plodr

U - uniform


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for velvet painting


----------



## plodr

W - window


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-Ray plate


----------



## poochee

Y - yarn


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for Zippo lighter


----------



## bobs-here

A - amphora


----------



## poochee

B - ballet shoes


----------



## plodr

C - cooking pot


----------



## poochee

D - doily


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for eardrum


----------



## 2twenty2

F - french fries


----------



## bobs-here

G - glitter glue


----------



## poochee

H - helicopter


----------



## 2twenty2

I - iron bar


----------



## bobs-here

J - jockstrap


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knife blade


----------



## 2twenty2

L - listerine


----------



## plodr

M - motion detector


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nightstick


----------



## 2twenty2

O - outhouse


----------



## poochee

P - palette


----------



## bobs-here

Q - quilt


----------



## 2twenty2

R - robot


----------



## dotty999

S - spanner


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tuning fork


----------



## 2twenty2

U - upper control arm


----------



## bobs-here

V - valance


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wrestler action figure


----------



## bobs-here

X - x ray gun


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for Yahtzee dice


----------



## bobs-here

Z - zabaglione


----------



## poochee

A - ant hill


----------



## bobs-here

B - bearpaw boots


----------



## poochee

C - couch


----------



## plodr

D - designer handbag


----------



## 2twenty2

E - earmuffs


----------



## bobs-here

F - fly swatter


----------



## 2twenty2

G - gingerbread house


----------



## bobs-here

H - harpsichord


----------



## 2twenty2

I - icbm


----------



## bobs-here

J - jumping beans


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kiln thermostat


----------



## bobs-here

L - lottery ticket


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for money clip


----------



## bobs-here

N - nail clippers


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for otoscope


----------



## 2twenty2

P - packing tape


----------



## bobs-here

Q - quaker oats


----------



## plodr

R - recipe card


----------



## 2twenty2

S - slot machine


----------



## bobs-here

T - thermal socks


----------



## 2twenty2

U - UHF antenna


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for Valentine's Day card


----------



## dotty999

W - wax crayon


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for Xmas tree stand


----------



## dotty999

Y - yashmak


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zipper


----------



## poochee

A - anchor


----------



## plodr

B - barber chair


----------



## dotty999

C - carpet


----------



## 2twenty2

D - davenport


----------



## dotty999

E - egg timer


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fruit basket


----------



## dotty999

G - gasket


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hatchet


----------



## dotty999

I - ice pick


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jousting armour


----------



## dotty999

K - kirby grip


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lightning rod


----------



## dotty999

M - mitre board


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nutdriver


----------



## dotty999

O - opal ring


----------



## 2twenty2

P - popcicle


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quartz crystal


----------



## 2twenty2

R - ruger


----------



## plodr

S - soda bottle


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tongs


----------



## dotty999

U - underwear


----------



## poochee

V - valance


----------



## 2twenty2

W - watering can


----------



## plodr

X - xebec


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yurt


----------



## bobs-here

Z - zippo lighter


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for axe


----------



## bobs-here

B - blackboard


----------



## poochee

C - casket


----------



## plodr

D - diary


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for energy cell


----------



## poochee

F - face powder


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gold tooth


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hood ornament


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for icicle


----------



## 2twenty2

J - johnson bar


----------



## plodr

K - kettle

hmm, I just learned what a Johnson bar is. Google is my friend!


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for letter opener


----------



## bobs-here

M - mask


----------



## 2twenty2

plodr said:


> Google is my friend


 and mine too!

N - nozzle


----------



## bobs-here

O - open end wrench


----------



## poochee

P - patio


----------



## bobs-here

Q - quad bike


----------



## poochee

R - roasting pan


----------



## bobs-here

S - scales


----------



## poochee

T - telephone


----------



## bobs-here

U - ukulele


----------



## poochee

V - violin


----------



## bobs-here

W - washboard


----------



## poochee

X - xylophone


----------



## bobs-here

bye for now, Poochee! see you later  

Y - yardstick


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zipper teeth


----------



## bobs-here

A - ankle bracelet


----------



## poochee

B - bottle


----------



## plodr

C - cigar box


----------



## 2twenty2

D - donkey cart


----------



## bobs-here

E - easel


----------



## 2twenty2

F - front end clip


----------



## poochee

G - golf ball


----------



## 2twenty2

H - helmet


----------



## bobs-here

I - indian ink


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jute rug


----------



## bobs-here

K - kali linux


----------



## plodr

L - license plate


----------



## bobs-here

M - mercedes


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nitroglycerin


----------



## bobs-here

O - orchid vase


----------



## 2twenty2

P - platform shoes


----------



## bobs-here

Q - querty keyboard


----------



## turbojudy

_L is for Lightbulb
_


----------



## bobs-here

S is for stapler


----------



## turbojudy

T is for toddler


----------



## dotty999

I've never heard of a toddler being an item!

U - urn


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vase


----------



## dotty999

W - watch


----------



## bobs-here

X - xbox one


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yoyo


----------



## bobs-here

Z - zantrex -3 capsules


----------



## turbojudy

A is for Abolla (roman military cloak)


----------



## 2twenty2

B - brass knuckles


----------



## turbojudy

C - copperhead


----------



## turbojudy

D - door


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for elbow pipe


----------



## 2twenty2

F - finger splint


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for golf glove


----------



## poochee

H - hat


----------



## bobs-here

I is for ice cube tray


----------



## plodr

J - jukebox


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kimono


----------



## bobs-here

L - letter opener


----------



## 2twenty2

M - monkey bars


----------



## bobs-here

N - nickel coin


----------



## 2twenty2

O - opal


----------



## bobs-here

P - plastic paddling pool


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quarter horse


----------



## bobs-here

R - rattan chair


----------



## 2twenty2

S - saltine cracker


----------



## bobs-here

T - thread noodles


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U-Haul trailer


----------



## bobs-here

V - vellum paper


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for watermelon


----------



## bobs-here

Hi Gr3iz! 

X - xelomen CD


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yule log

Hi Bob!


----------



## bobs-here

Z is for zimmer frame


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for amplifier


----------



## bobs-here

B is for bathysphere


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cruller


----------



## bobs-here

D is for dartboard


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for electronic fish finder


----------



## bobs-here

F is for fire extinguisher


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for glue pot


----------



## bobs-here

H is for havelock


----------



## 2twenty2

I - ink cartridge


----------



## bobs-here

J is for jerkin


----------



## 2twenty2

K - killer klown mask


----------



## bobs-here

L - lychees


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mars bar


----------



## bobs-here

killer klown

N - neckerchief


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oven mitt


----------



## bobs-here

P - panpipe


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quadrireme


----------



## plodr

R - rabbit's foot


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sardine can


----------



## bobs-here

T - turbot pate


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for upper ball joint assembly


----------



## bobs-here

V - vipande


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wishbone


----------



## bobs-here

Z is for zapper


----------



## 2twenty2

Ok I,ll do X

xerox paper


----------



## bobs-here

look KH...... a new alphabet!!  

A is for abacus


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for baton


----------



## bobs-here

C - cradle


----------



## plodr

Bob skipped X and Y so I'll do Y
Y - yucca plant

and now back to your regularly scheduled game already in progress.


----------



## bobs-here

Phew!:barefoot:

D - drainpipe


----------



## dotty999

E - engine


----------



## bobs-here

Hi dotty!

F - funnel


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gap gauge


----------



## bobs-here

H is for hip flask


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for incandescent bulb


----------



## bobs-here

J is for jubilee mug


----------



## dotty999

K - key


----------



## bobs-here

L - loafer


----------



## plodr

M - marble tile


----------



## bobs-here

N - notepad


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oscilloscope


----------



## bobs-here

P - poncho


----------



## poochee

Q - quarter


----------



## bobs-here

R - riding hat


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for spring


----------



## bobs-here

T is for tyre


----------



## poochee

U - uniform


----------



## bobs-here

V - vinyl record


----------



## poochee

W - watch


----------



## bobs-here

X - xylophone


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yellow submarine toy


----------



## bobs-here

Z - zorba the greek statuette


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for arm chair


----------



## bobs-here

B is for balloons


----------



## plodr

C - charcoal briquet


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for drainpipe


----------



## bobs-here

E is for emery board


----------



## 2twenty2

F - freezer


----------



## bobs-here

G - gazunder


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hoe


----------



## bobs-here

I is for incense


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jackhammer


----------



## bobs-here

K - knuckleduster


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Locket


----------



## bobs-here

M - magic boxset


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for NiCd battery


----------



## bobs-here

O is for orange slippers


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pecans


----------



## bobs-here

Q is for quince


----------



## plodr

R - robin's egg


----------



## 2twenty2

S - shrimp ring


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for traffic light


----------



## bobs-here

U - underwear


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for VCR


----------



## bobs-here

W - whip


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for Xbox power supply


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yahtzee dice


----------



## bobs-here

Z - zamir poster


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for axle shaft


----------



## bobs-here

B is for black paint


----------



## plodr

C - cleat


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for digitizer


----------



## 2twenty2

E - elephant tusk


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for flying saucer


----------



## 2twenty2

G - grinder


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for harpoon


----------



## 2twenty2

I - iron horse


----------



## dotty999

J - jar


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kite


----------



## plodr

L - lipstick tube


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for magnetometer


----------



## poochee

N - nail


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oboe


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for planter


----------



## poochee

Q - quarter


----------



## plodr

R - ribbon


----------



## dotty999

S - spoon


----------



## bobs-here

T - teat


----------



## 2twenty2

U - umiak


----------



## bobs-here

V - Velvet mittens


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wallet


----------



## bobs-here

X - xylorimba


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yoke


----------



## bobs-here

Z - zibeline


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for aglets


----------



## bobs-here

B - bolster


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for crutches


----------



## bobs-here

D - death mask


----------



## plodr

E - earthenware pot


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for flatware


----------



## dotty999

G - glove


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hardhat


----------



## dotty999

I - ice pick


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for Japanese transistor radios


----------



## dotty999

K - kettle


----------



## bobs-here

L - lidded pot


----------



## dotty999

M - mask


----------



## bobs-here

N - net stockings


----------



## dotty999

Oh I say!

O - oil can


----------



## bobs-here

i thought it would!

P - putty


----------



## dotty999

put me right off me stride! 

Q - quill


----------



## bobs-here

R - rawlplugs


----------



## dotty999

S - screws


----------



## bobs-here

T - throw


----------



## dotty999

U - underwear

bedtime for me, g'night Bob!


----------



## bobs-here

V - velvet bowtie

night, night Dotty!


----------



## poochee

W - waste basket


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xmas card


----------



## bobs-here

Y - yarrow root extract


----------



## plodr

Z - zip lock bag


----------



## bobs-here

A - aglet


----------



## dotty999

B - button


----------



## bobs-here

C - craft knife


----------



## dotty999

D - doorknob


----------



## bobs-here

E - effluent cleaner


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## bobs-here

G - gargle juice


----------



## dotty999

never heard of it Mr Cheater!

juice extractor


----------



## bobs-here

rumbled!!  :

Mrs Cheater!

H - halterneck


----------



## dotty999

just testing! 

inkwell


----------



## bobs-here

J - jamjar


----------



## dotty999

K -kite


----------



## bobs-here

L - lime squeezer


----------



## dotty999

M - mouth organ


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nightcap


----------



## dotty999

O - ornament


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for paint chip


----------



## dotty999

Q - quill


----------



## poochee

R - ramekin


----------



## bobs-here

S - santas outfit


----------



## 2twenty2

T - thimble


----------



## bobs-here

U - udder key ring


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for valve cover gasket


----------



## bobs-here

W is for widget


----------



## poochee

X - xylophone


----------



## bobs-here

Y - yorimoto


----------



## plodr

Z - Zippo lighter


----------



## bobs-here

A - angle grinder


----------



## dotty999

B - basket


----------



## bobs-here

C - cricket ball


----------



## 2twenty2

D - DVD


----------



## bobs-here

E - energy bracelet


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for flywheel


----------



## plodr

G - gondola


----------



## bobs-here

H - hindi DVD


----------



## poochee

I - inkwell


----------



## bobs-here

J - jubilee mug


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for keel board


----------



## bobs-here

L is for lozenge tin


----------



## 2twenty2

M - monkey bar


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nutcracker


----------



## plodr

O - opera glasses


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for P-38 can opener


----------



## poochee

Q - quartz


----------



## bobs-here

R - richter scale monitor


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for spreader


----------



## plodr

T - top hat


----------



## dotty999

U -urn


----------



## bobs-here

V - vane (weather)


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wicker basket


----------



## poochee

X - xanthometer


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for Yule log


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zebra costume


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for algebra book


----------



## poochee

B - ball gown


----------



## plodr

C - comic book


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dictionary


----------



## plodr

E - elf costume


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fly swatter


----------



## dotty999

G - grater


----------



## poochee

H - hat


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ice cube tray


----------



## plodr

J - jigger


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knotty pine paneling


----------



## poochee

L - ladder


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for maple syrup bottle


----------



## plodr

N - needle


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for _Operation _game


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## bobs-here

Q - quill case


----------



## dotty999

R - router


----------



## bobs-here

S - silk stockings


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for telescope (to check out those silk stockings!)


----------



## bobs-here

U - uglydoll


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vintage table


----------



## bobs-here

W - wooden mallet


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xylophone stand


----------



## bobs-here

Y is for yellow tape


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - ziptie


----------



## plodr

A - arugula leaf


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for belt buckle


----------



## bobs-here

C is for caterpillar home kit


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dead bolt


----------



## bobs-here

E is for end plug


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for flagpole


----------



## 2twenty2

G - glass bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hardhat


----------



## 2twenty2

I - ID card


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jewel case


----------



## bobs-here

K - king sized chair


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for ladder back chair


----------



## bobs-here

M is for medium-sized plastic sauce squeezer bottle dispenser


----------



## plodr

N - notebook


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for opossum skeleton


----------



## bobs-here

P - prism


----------



## poochee

Q - quarter


----------



## 2twenty2

R - radio


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for spoon


----------



## 2twenty2

T - transcript


----------



## plodr

U - uppers (as in false teeth)


----------



## poochee

V - vault


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for washcloth


----------



## poochee

X - x chromosome


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yankee baseball cap


----------



## bobs-here

Z - zinc coated wire


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Alaska state flag


----------



## bobs-here

B - bi-focal lenses


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chocolate candy bar


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dandelion


----------



## poochee

E - eggnog


----------



## plodr

F - folio


----------



## 2twenty2

G - garden gnome


----------



## bobs-here

H - harrier jump-jet model


----------



## Gr3iz

I - injector


----------



## bobs-here

J - Jerkin


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kayak


----------



## bobs-here

L - law magazine


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for marker


----------



## 2twenty2

N - napkin holder


----------



## bobs-here

O - is for oval-shaped coaster


----------



## plodr

P - pill box


----------



## poochee

Q - quonset hut


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for remote control


----------



## bobs-here

S is for Static wristband


----------



## poochee

T - tack


----------



## bobs-here

U - underlay


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Victoria Cross


----------



## bobs-here

W - wish catcher


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone maker


----------



## bobs-here

Y - yacht sail


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zinfandel


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for anvil


----------



## poochee

B - bar


----------



## 2twenty2

C - candy cane


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for drawer pull


----------



## bobs-here

E - ellipse cutter


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for flagon


----------



## bobs-here

edited 

G - green plate


----------



## Gr3iz

Item, Bob? ;-)


----------



## bobs-here

Gr3iz said:


> Item, Bob? ;-)


its coming! .... you lads are running me ragged


----------



## 2twenty2

Thats better

H - harpoon


----------



## bobs-here

I - ice-pick


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jewel


----------



## bobs-here

K - kenwood k-Mix


----------



## poochee

L - lace


----------



## Gr3iz

M - microphone mixer


----------



## bobs-here

N - nit comb


----------



## plodr

O - on/off switch


----------



## bobs-here

P - press stud


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quad-cycle


----------



## bobs-here

R - roasting tin


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for sieve


----------



## bobs-here

T is for tourniquet booklet


----------



## poochee

U - uniform


----------



## bobs-here

V - vertigo capsule/s


----------



## poochee

W - watch


----------



## bobs-here

X - xmount anchor


----------



## poochee

Y - yacht


----------



## bobs-here

Z - zither


----------



## poochee

A - almanac


----------



## 2twenty2

B - blistex


----------



## bobs-here

C - crystal


----------



## poochee

D - drum


----------



## bobs-here

E - emerald ring


----------



## poochee

F - face powder


----------



## bobs-here

G - gold leaf sheet


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hod


----------



## bobs-here

I - igloo model


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jade earrings


----------



## bobs-here

K - kaleidoscope


----------



## plodr

L - lipstick


----------



## poochee

M - mandolin


----------



## bobs-here

N - nugget mod


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for Oreo cookie


----------



## bobs-here

P - platter


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quad ATV


----------



## bobs-here

R - record player


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for sedan


----------



## bobs-here

T is for tiny Buddha


----------



## 2twenty2

U - UHF antenna


----------



## bobs-here

V - virtual item


----------



## plodr

W - watering can


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xylem cells


----------



## poochee

Y - yellow pages


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zephyr, Ford


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for artichoke


----------



## plodr

B - burgundy wine


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for crumb bun


----------



## 2twenty2

D - debit card


----------



## dotty999

E - envelope


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for frying pan


----------



## poochee

G - gallows


----------



## 2twenty2

H - handkerchief


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for inlet valve


----------



## plodr

J - jumbo roll of paper towels


----------



## bobs-here

K - kellog's free gift


----------



## dotty999

L - loofah


----------



## bobs-here

M - music box


----------



## poochee

N - notebook


----------



## bobs-here

O - ochre paint mix


----------



## poochee

P - pattern


----------



## bobs-here

Q - quarter pint glass


----------



## 2twenty2

R - robot


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for slot machine


----------



## plodr

T - tennis racket


----------



## poochee

U - uniform


----------



## 2twenty2

V - voucher


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for watermelon seeds


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophone mallet


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yoga pants


----------



## plodr

Z - zoo fence


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for anchor


----------



## 2twenty2

B - battering ram


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for casters


----------



## plodr

D - dolly


----------



## bobs-here

E - eglantine poster


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fish tank


----------



## 2twenty2

G - garbage truck


----------



## bobs-here

H is for hellfire membership card


----------



## 2twenty2

I - inline skates


----------



## bobs-here

J - jetblue trip report


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kettle drum


----------



## plodr

L - liquid soap


----------



## bobs-here

M - milk thistle


----------



## 2twenty2

N - neoprene gloves


----------



## bobs-here

O - old french coin


----------



## dotty999

P - pan


----------



## bobs-here

Q - quantico mag


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rubber sheets


----------



## poochee

S - salt shaker


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for turntable


----------



## poochee

U - unicycle


----------



## bobs-here

V - vesper scooter


----------



## plodr

W - wart remover


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xylophone stand


----------



## dotty999

Y - yashmak


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zipper pull


----------



## poochee

A - anvil


----------



## 2twenty2

B - blu-tac


----------



## bobs-here

C - cellulite cream


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for diamond


----------



## plodr

E - eraser


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fly paper


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for glow sticks


----------



## 2twenty2

H - history book


----------



## plodr

I - icing spreader


----------



## 2twenty2

J - juicer


----------



## bobs-here

K - kilner jar


----------



## 2twenty2

L - linen


----------



## dotty999

M - mask


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nesting dolls


----------



## dotty999

O - odd sock


----------



## 2twenty2

P - popsicle stick


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quiche


----------



## plodr

R - revolver


----------



## bobs-here

S - stand pipe


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for till


----------



## 2twenty2

U - umbrella


----------



## bobs-here

V - villa


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for water hose


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone stick


----------



## dotty999

Y - yardbrush


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zip tie


----------



## poochee

A - algebra book


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cable clamp


----------



## plodr

I'll do B which was skipped
B - banjo

Next person does D.


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for Doh! ;-)

Not really ... dulcimer


----------



## poochee

E - envelope


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fire truck


----------



## poochee

G - gown


----------



## bobs-here

H - hugo boss


----------



## dotty999

I - ice pick


----------



## plodr

J - juicer


----------



## dotty999

K - knife


----------



## bobs-here

L - lettuce spinner


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for .mp3 player


----------



## dotty999

N - napkin


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for opal


----------



## dotty999

P - pearl

I used to have a beautiful opal ring but lost the stone many years ago, that's today's useless information for now


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quirt

I never had any pearl earrings, therefore could not have lost them. That's my contribution to the useless information of the day. ;-)


----------



## plodr

R - ruby (my birthstone)
I have a string of pearls that belonged to my grandmother and a double opal that I purchased in Australia. I had it made into a necklace here. I didn't lose either item - so far.  (I do tend to "misplace" things). Much more info than you wanted to know.


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for sapphire

Thank you for sharing, Liz! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

T - trinket box


where we'd put our rings and jewels if we could find them


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for U joint


----------



## poochee

V - velvet


----------



## dotty999

W - waffle maker


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for Xbox controller


----------



## plodr

Y - yoyo


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for aluminum pie pan


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bib


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for crutch


----------



## dotty999

D - dummy


----------



## bobs-here

E - empty sachet


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## 2twenty2

G - grinder


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hearse


----------



## 2twenty2

I - ink cartridge


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jingly bells


----------



## dotty999

K - key


----------



## 2twenty2

L - latch


----------



## poochee

M - magazine


----------



## dotty999

N - newspaper


----------



## plodr

O - organ


----------



## dotty999

P - piano


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quill pen


----------



## dotty999

R - rug


----------



## 2twenty2

S - satchel


----------



## dotty999

T - trowel


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for undercarriage


----------



## bobs-here

V - volley ball


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for whiskey barrel


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophone


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for Yankee candle


----------



## plodr

Z - zipper


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Action Jackson action figure


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for ball bearings


----------



## bobs-here

C - chisel set


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for diamond saw blade


----------



## 2twenty2

E - e-bike


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for Franklin stove


----------



## 2twenty2

G - glass eye


----------



## poochee

H - hat


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ice sculpture


----------



## 2twenty2

J - juicer


----------



## dotty999

K - key


----------



## poochee

L - ladder


----------



## dotty999

M - mattress


----------



## plodr

N - needle


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for ostrich feathers


----------



## 2twenty2

P - popsicle


----------



## plodr

Q - queen (chess piece)


----------



## poochee

R - rattle


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for scrap metal


----------



## 2twenty2

T - thistle


----------



## bobs-here

U - underwater camera


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vial


----------



## bobs-here

W - wigwam


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for Xanth novel


----------



## bobs-here

Y - yarrow tea


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zipper teeth


----------



## poochee

A - anvil


----------



## plodr

B - bobbin


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for clutch


----------



## poochee

D - dish cloth


----------



## bobs-here

E - engine


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fire extinguisher


----------



## bobs-here

G - glass globe


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hookah


----------



## bobs-here

I - isinglass powder


----------



## plodr

J - jigsaw puzzle


----------



## poochee

K - Kleenex


----------



## bobs-here

L - lever


----------



## poochee

M - modem


----------



## bobs-here

N - nanometre gauge


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oboe


----------



## poochee

P - paper


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Q-tip


----------



## bobs-here

R - rubber tip


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sound bar


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for transistor


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U clamp


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for varistor


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water bed


----------



## poochee

X - x-ray


----------



## plodr

Y - yamaka


----------



## poochee

Z - zephyr yarn


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for alligator clip


----------



## 2twenty2

B - book end


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cushion


----------



## poochee

D - dart board


----------



## plodr

E - emery board


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for frying pan


----------



## bobs-here

G - gyro


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hammer


----------



## bobs-here

I - ingot and chain


----------



## poochee

J - jacket


----------



## bobs-here

K - kung fu house


----------



## poochee

L - laundry


----------



## bobs-here

M - mighty morphin power rangers suit


----------



## 2twenty2

N - night gown


----------



## plodr

O - oboe


----------



## dotty999

P - piano


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quena


----------



## plodr

R - ricer


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sofa


----------



## poochee

T - table


----------



## dotty999

U -urn


----------



## poochee

V - Veranda


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wire cutter


----------



## dotty999

X - xray film


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yew


----------



## plodr

Z - zither


----------



## poochee

A - Anthropology book


----------



## dotty999

B - bookcase


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cribbage board


----------



## dotty999

D - doorknob


----------



## plodr

E - ear dropper


----------



## poochee

F - faucet


----------



## 2twenty2

G - grill


----------



## plodr

H - heater


----------



## poochee

I - incense


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jack


----------



## poochee

K -kettle


----------



## plodr

L - lens


----------



## poochee

M - mattress


----------



## 2twenty2

N - needle


----------



## plodr

O - ottoman


----------



## 2twenty2

P - planter


----------



## plodr

Q - quince tree


----------



## poochee

R - robot


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sieve


----------



## plodr

T - table


----------



## poochee

U - unicycle


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vaseline


----------



## plodr

W - wind chime


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xcountry skis


----------



## poochee

Y - yacht


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zit cream


----------



## plodr

A - album


----------



## 2twenty2

B - basket


----------



## dotty999

C - chain


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dicer


----------



## plodr

E - ear plugs


----------



## 2twenty2

F - frying pan


----------



## poochee

G - gasoline


----------



## plodr

H - hymnal


----------



## 2twenty2

I - ice cube tray


----------



## poochee

J - jabot


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knight's armor


----------



## plodr

L - lumber scrap


----------



## 2twenty2

M - makeup kit


----------



## dotty999

N - nutcracker


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oblong box


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## poochee

Q - quarter


----------



## dotty999

R - rubber band


----------



## plodr

S - samovar


----------



## dotty999

T - thong


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for upper ball joint


----------



## 2twenty2

V - venetian blind


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for water pump


----------



## plodr

X - x-ray film


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yoke


----------



## poochee

Z - zipper


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for aglet


----------



## 2twenty2

B - billboard


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for crumb cake


----------



## plodr

D - dart board


----------



## poochee

E - Easter basket


----------



## dotty999

F - flea collar


----------



## 2twenty2

G - garden rake


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for horse's saddle


----------



## plodr

I - ice maker


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jump rope


----------



## poochee

K - kite


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lasagna noodles


----------



## 2twenty2

M - milk carton


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nubbin


----------



## poochee

O - oil painting


----------



## plodr

P - purse


----------



## dotty999

Q - quilt


----------



## 2twenty2

R - router


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for spurs


----------



## plodr

T - thumb protector


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for umbrella stand


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vase


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for waterwheel


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for Y pipe


----------



## poochee

Z - zeppelin


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Athabaskan Dancing Boots


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for branch


----------



## dotty999

C - cup


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for drumsticks


----------



## plodr

E - end table


----------



## dotty999

F - fender


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for guitar pick


----------



## poochee

H - hatchet


----------



## 2twenty2

I - ID card


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jetpack


----------



## plodr

K - kilt pin


----------



## poochee

L - limousine


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for mine


----------



## 2twenty2

N - napkin


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for on/off switch


----------



## poochee

P - pot holder


----------



## plodr

Q - quoit set


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for racquetball racquet


----------



## poochee

S - searchlight


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for thimble


----------



## 2twenty2

U - upper ball joint


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for violin


----------



## dotty999

W - wig


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophone


----------



## plodr

Y - yarn basket


----------



## poochee

Z - zipper


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for antique mirror


----------



## poochee

B - baseball


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for card table


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drain plug


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for Ethernet patch cord


----------



## plodr

F - fig


----------



## 2twenty2

G - garland


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hairbrush


----------



## 2twenty2

I - ice tongs


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for juice box


----------



## plodr

K - knife sharpener


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for letter opener


----------



## poochee

M - match


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nachos


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oven rack


----------



## 2twenty2

P - propane tank


----------



## plodr

Q - quarto board


----------



## poochee

R - radio


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for scrapbook


----------



## 2twenty2

T - trombone


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for ulna


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vest


----------



## dotty999

W - wellington boots


----------



## plodr

X - X-ray film


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yurt


----------



## poochee

Z - zeppelin


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for acorn


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bicycle


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for chart


----------



## poochee

D - dental floss


----------



## plodr

E - exacto knife


----------



## 2twenty2

F - flint


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gold nugget


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hunting knife


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ink bottle


----------



## 2twenty2

J - junk


----------



## poochee

K - kilt


----------



## plodr

L - liquid paper


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for mulberry


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nascar emblem


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for obelisk


----------



## plodr

P - pontoon


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarrel


----------



## poochee

R - rattle


----------



## 2twenty2

S - saddle


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for table saw


----------



## plodr

U - unicycle


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vitamin pill


----------



## 2twenty2

W - watermelon


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for Xbox gaming system


----------



## poochee

Y - yeast


----------



## plodr

Z - zebra striped seat covers


----------



## dotty999

A - ashtray


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for banana peel


----------



## plodr

C - cork


----------



## poochee

D - Dutch door


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for electric skillet


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gift


----------



## plodr

H - hammer


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for icicle


----------



## poochee

J - jet


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knuckle


----------



## plodr

L - laptop


----------



## 2twenty2

M - musket


----------



## poochee

N - napkin


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oil can


----------



## plodr

P - parchment


----------



## poochee

Q - quart jar


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for radiator


----------



## 2twenty2

S - scalpel


----------



## poochee

T - truck


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for udder covers


----------



## plodr

V - violin bow


----------



## poochee

W - wallet


----------



## dotty999

X - xray


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yacht


----------



## dotty999

Z - zed bed


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for ankle bracelet


----------



## plodr

B - broom


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for chronograph


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dollar bill


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for elastic band


----------



## plodr

F - folio


----------



## poochee

G - gown


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hose clamp


----------



## poochee

I - ibuprofen


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jumper cables


----------



## plodr

K - knife


----------



## dotty999

L - lamp


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mouse trap


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nose ring


----------



## poochee

O - oven


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pulpit


----------



## plodr

Q - quince jam


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rock


----------



## dotty999

S - scissors


----------



## plodr

T - tweed jacket


----------



## 2twenty2

U - u-haul trailer


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for viola


----------



## dotty999

W - washing machine


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xlarge t shirt


----------



## plodr

Y - yucca root


----------



## dotty999

Z - zed bed


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for amplifier


----------



## dotty999

B - basket


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cattle prod


----------



## poochee

D - dental floss


----------



## 2twenty2

E - e-bike


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for frying pan


----------



## dotty999

G - gravy boat


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hot plate


----------



## poochee

I - ink pen


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for Jell-O mold


----------



## plodr

K - kite


----------



## dotty999

L - laptop

Hi Liz!


----------



## poochee

M - mattress


----------



## 2twenty2

N - necklace


----------



## plodr

O - oven thermometer

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

P = purse


----------



## poochee

Q - questionare


----------



## dotty999

R - route map


----------



## Gr3iz

S - stirrups


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tin cup


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for umbrella stand


----------



## plodr

V - violet pot


----------



## 2twenty2

W - winter coat


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-rated DVD


----------



## poochee

Y - yacht


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zedbed mattress


----------



## poochee

A - address book


----------



## plodr

B - billfold


----------



## dotty999

C - carton


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for drop cloth


----------



## 2twenty2

E - electrical cord


----------



## Gr3iz

F - fan blade


----------



## poochee

G - gun


----------



## plodr

H - hologram


----------



## poochee

I - ice


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jeweler's screwdriver


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kite reel


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for locknut


----------



## 2twenty2

M - masking tape


----------



## poochee

N - nasal spray


----------



## plodr

O - opener


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quad core processor


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for raft


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sword


----------



## poochee

T - telephone


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for upper shock mount


----------



## plodr

V - violin case


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water purifier


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xerox design engineer


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> Xerox design engineer


 ?

Y - yoyo


----------



## poochee

Z - Zoology book


----------



## plodr

A - armor


----------



## dotty999

B - book


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cookbook


----------



## dotty999

D - diary


----------



## 2twenty2

E - ebook


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fishing rod


----------



## 2twenty2

G - gold ring


----------



## poochee

H - hatchet


----------



## dotty999

I - Ice pick


----------



## plodr

J - jack (for a car)


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for key ring


----------



## 2twenty2

L - locket


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for mine car


----------



## plodr

N - needle


----------



## poochee

O - oil painting


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for potty chair


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quilt


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rake


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sack


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for thumbtack


----------



## poochee

U - umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vial


----------



## plodr

W - wart remover


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xsmall T shirt


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for Yoda action figure


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zebra print pillow case


----------



## poochee

W - washing machine


----------



## Gr3iz

Poochee? Wanna try again?


----------



## 2twenty2

A - apple corer


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for banana stand


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cookie jar


----------



## poochee

D - dime


----------



## 2twenty2

E - easel


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for framing hammer


----------



## 2twenty2

G - glass bowl


----------



## plodr

H - Hoover vacuum cleaner


----------



## 2twenty2

I - ironing board


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jelly bean


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knee pad


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for loving cup


----------



## 2twenty2

M - money belt


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for network cable


----------



## dotty999

O - omelette pan


----------



## plodr

P - piano


----------



## poochee

Q - quill


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for refrigerator


----------



## dotty999

S - saucepan


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tin cup


----------



## 2twenty2

U - utility knife


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for valve cover gasket


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wish bone


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for Xbox power supply


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yak cart


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for Zoom modem


----------



## poochee

A - air mattress


----------



## 2twenty2

B - boxing gloves


----------



## plodr

C - caliper


----------



## dotty999

D - desk


----------



## poochee

E - engine


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## 2twenty2

G - glow stick


----------



## dotty999

H - hat


----------



## 2twenty2

I - intel motherboard


----------



## poochee

J - jalopy


----------



## plodr

K - kitchen faucet


----------



## poochee

L - light bulb


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for model airplane


----------



## 2twenty2

N - napkin


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for orange blossoms


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pentium 4 processor


----------



## plodr

Q - quilt rack


----------



## poochee

R - ring


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sound board


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for trombone slide


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U clamp


----------



## Gr3iz

V - vitamin pill


----------



## plodr

W - whistle


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox paper


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yardarm


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zenith tv


----------



## poochee

A - Anacin


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Bayer aspirin


----------



## plodr

C - cardboard box


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dentures


----------



## 2twenty2

E - eleven electric expensive elevators


----------



## plodr

F - farmer


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for growth hormone pills


----------



## poochee

H - hefty bag


----------



## dotty999

I - ice pick


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jump rope


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kix


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lantern


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mattress


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for napkin


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oyster sauce


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for punch bowl


----------



## dotty999

Q - quad bike


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rice paper


----------



## poochee

S - satchel


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for triangle


----------



## plodr

U - uppers (set of dentures)


----------



## Gr3iz

V - Vitamin C pill


----------



## dotty999

W - wallet


----------



## poochee

X - xylophone


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yurt


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zipper


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for ankle socks


----------



## 2twenty2

B - boots


----------



## plodr

C - corn holder


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dog collar


----------



## plodr

E - eye drop bottle


----------



## poochee

F - faucet


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for grain of salt


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hot plate


----------



## plodr

I - ice cube


----------



## dotty999

J - jacket


----------



## poochee

K - kite


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lightning rod


----------



## poochee

M - mail


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nail clippers


----------



## plodr

O - opera record


----------



## poochee

P - Parking Attendant


----------



## dotty999

parking attendant isn't an item, it's a person


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quill pen


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rolling pin


----------



## plodr

S - stove


----------



## poochee

T - trench coat


----------



## 2twenty2

U - u-haul truck


----------



## poochee

V - velvet cloth


----------



## plodr

W - wagon


----------



## dotty999

X - xmas tree


----------



## poochee

Y - yard


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zipper teeth


----------



## 2twenty2

A - arc welder


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bong


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cigar humidor


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for duck call

Hey knuck!


----------



## poochee

E - elevator


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for feather bed


----------



## plodr

G - gas container


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hemp rope


----------



## poochee

I - ink pen


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

J - jig


----------



## dotty999

K - key


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lock


----------



## plodr

M - mitre saw


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nickel plated tea service


----------



## poochee

O - oar


----------



## 2twenty2

P - paddle


----------



## dotty999

Q - quilt


----------



## 2twenty2

R - ratchet


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for sirloin steak


----------



## plodr

T - tea pot


----------



## 2twenty2

U - unicorn figure


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for video display unit


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wallpaper


----------



## plodr

X - X-box console


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yoyo string


----------



## poochee

Z - zipper


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for aluminum plate


----------



## poochee

B - bassinette


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cradle


----------



## 2twenty2

D - digitizer


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for electric train set


----------



## 2twenty2

F - flea collar


----------



## plodr

G - golf shoes


----------



## poochee

H - habit (Nuns clothing)


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for injection molding form


----------



## poochee

J - jackhammer


----------



## 2twenty2

K - killer klown mask


----------



## Gr3iz

L is the little red wagon


----------



## 2twenty2

M - masking tape


----------



## plodr

N - notebook


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oven thermostat


----------



## poochee

P - patchwork quilt


----------



## dotty999

Q - quill


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for railroad ties


----------



## 2twenty2

S - silver spoon


----------



## plodr

T - tourniquet


----------



## poochee

U - umbrella


----------



## 2twenty2

V - villa


----------



## dotty999

W - wallet


----------



## poochee

X - Xbox


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yoyo


----------



## plodr

Z - zoot suit


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for asparagus spear


----------



## poochee

B - barbie doll


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for caster


----------



## poochee

D - divan


----------



## 2twenty2

E - ebike


----------



## poochee

F - face powder


----------



## plodr

G - gloves


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for heating element


----------



## 2twenty2

I - ink cartridge


----------



## dotty999

J - jam jar


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kite


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for ladder


----------



## plodr

M - mailing label


----------



## dotty999

N - newspaper


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oscillator


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for prayer beads


----------



## plodr

Q - quart jar


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rabbit ears (TV aerial)


----------



## poochee

S - suit


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for train whistle


----------



## poochee

U - ultraviolet filter


----------



## 2twenty2

V - virtual reality glasses


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for watermelon rind


----------



## plodr

X - xebec


----------



## poochee

Y - yacht


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zither


----------



## poochee

A - accordion


----------



## 2twenty2

B - barbed wire


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for candy dish


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drier


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for Energizer batteries


----------



## plodr

F - folder


----------



## 2twenty2

G - green garbage bag


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for handle


----------



## poochee

I - ink


----------



## plodr

J - jet ski


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knife sheath


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lasso


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for mirror


----------



## poochee

N - nail


----------



## plodr

O - oboe


----------



## dotty999

P - pamphlet


----------



## poochee

Q - quarter


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rubber boots


----------



## poochee

S - skirt


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tin plate


----------



## plodr

U - under shirt


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vintage radio


----------



## 2twenty2

W - winter coat


----------



## dotty999

X - xray machine


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yogurt cup


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zeppelin


----------



## poochee

A - apron


----------



## plodr

B - bubble gum machine


----------



## poochee

C - cabinet


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Dill pickle


----------



## Gr3iz

E - egg crate


----------



## plodr

F - flour canister


----------



## 2twenty2

G - garbage can


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for handkerchief


----------



## poochee

I - index cards


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for juggler's pin


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knuckles, brass


----------



## plodr

L - locket


----------



## 2twenty2

M - magnet


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nutcracker


----------



## 2twenty2

O - onion ring


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pickle jar


----------



## plodr

Q - quoit


----------



## poochee

R - robe


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for splitter


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tin snips


----------



## dotty999

U -underwear


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vitamin B shot


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water bottle


----------



## dotty999

X - xray


----------



## plodr

Y - yellow dye pack


----------



## poochee

Z - zambuck


----------



## plodr

A - arm band


----------



## dotty999

B - brush


----------



## plodr

C - carburetor


----------



## poochee

D - diaper


----------



## Gr3iz

E - Ethernet cable


----------



## plodr

F - flashlight


----------



## poochee

G - gold watch


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for horseshoe


----------



## plodr

I - ice cube tray


----------



## dotty999

J - jug


----------



## poochee

K - kite


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for litter bag


----------



## plodr

M - mitten


----------



## poochee

N - notebook


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for overalls


----------



## poochee

P - pencil


----------



## dotty999

Q - quilt


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for relay socket


----------



## plodr

S - scissors


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tappet


----------



## dotty999

T - thong


----------



## 2twenty2

U - undercoating


----------



## dotty999

V - vest


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for watermelon


----------



## poochee

X - xylophone


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yoyo


----------



## poochee

Z - zoot suit


----------



## plodr

A - air pump


----------



## dotty999

B - bauble


----------



## 2twenty2

C - candy bar


----------



## poochee

D - doll


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for electric fence


----------



## poochee

F - family album


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gearbox


----------



## plodr

H - hoodie


----------



## poochee

I - ink well


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jet engine


----------



## plodr

K - knife holder


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lantern wick


----------



## plodr

M - match book


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nitrous oxide tank


----------



## poochee

O - opera glasses


----------



## 2twenty2

P - porta potty


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quill


----------



## poochee

R - rug


----------



## plodr

S - scarf


----------



## 2twenty2

T - taffy


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for universal joint


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vent grill


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wheelbarrow


----------



## poochee

X - X-ray film


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yak hair sweater


----------



## plodr

Z - zircon ring


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for aluminum frying pan


----------



## dotty999

B - bobbin


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for crate


----------



## dotty999

D - duvet


----------



## poochee

E - electric blanket


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fur coat


----------



## poochee

G - geography book


----------



## plodr

H - harp


----------



## poochee

I - iPod


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jousting lance


----------



## poochee

K - kilt


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lambskin gloves


----------



## poochee

M - mallet


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nuggets


----------



## plodr

O - omelet pan


----------



## poochee

P - pitcher


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarter stick (of dynamite)


----------



## poochee

R - rocking chair


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for six string guitar


----------



## 2twenty2

T - trombone


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for ukulele strings


----------



## 2twenty2

V - viola


----------



## poochee

W - watch


----------



## dotty999

X - xbox


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yurt


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for ampule


----------



## dotty999

B - bacon slicer


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cruller


----------



## plodr

D - desk


----------



## RT

E - elbow (?)


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fishing rod


----------



## poochee

G - geography book


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hearthstone


----------



## dotty999

I - ice pick


----------



## plodr

J - jewelry box


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knick-knacks


----------



## 2twenty2

L - laundry basket


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for mint-condition coin


----------



## plodr

N - newspaper


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for orange stick


----------



## poochee

P - paper


----------



## dotty999

Q - quiver


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rapier


----------



## dotty999

S - sword


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for trap


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for violin case


----------



## poochee

W - watering can


----------



## 2twenty2

X - x-ray machine


----------



## poochee

Y - yard (outside)


----------



## plodr

Z - zip lock bag


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for ashtray


----------



## poochee

B - ballon


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for conch shell


----------



## poochee

D - dental floss


----------



## plodr

E - energy efficient bulb


----------



## dotty999

F - fork


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for glass cutter


----------



## poochee

H - hammer


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for isotope


----------



## plodr

J - jig saw


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knuckle joint


----------



## poochee

L - label


----------



## 2twenty2

M - movie ticket


----------



## plodr

N - nest


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oarlock


----------



## poochee

P - Party Planner


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Q tip


----------



## plodr

R - rainbow decal


----------



## poochee

S - scissors


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for teepee


----------



## 2twenty2

U - utility knife


----------



## poochee

V - velcro


----------



## plodr

W - washer


----------



## poochee

X - Xray machine


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yacht


----------



## poochee

Z - zb station


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for accordion


----------



## poochee

B - barometer


----------



## dotty999

C - cookery book


----------



## plodr

D - detergent bottle


----------



## dotty999

E - earring


----------



## poochee

F - feather duster


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for garbage can


----------



## poochee

H - hat rack


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ice maker attachment


----------



## poochee

J - jacket


----------



## plodr

K - knitted cap


----------



## poochee

L - letter


----------



## dotty999

M - mask


----------



## poochee

N - needle


----------



## dotty999

O - order book


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for piano bench


----------



## poochee

Q - quart jar


----------



## dotty999

R - rat trap


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for sitar


----------



## dotty999

T - tin can


----------



## poochee

U - umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for valuable coupon


----------



## poochee

W - water glass


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for Xmas tree


----------



## dotty999

Y -yashmak


----------



## plodr

Z - zebra stripped rug


----------



## dotty999

A - anorak


----------



## poochee

B - bath towel


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cracker


----------



## poochee

D - dish pan


----------



## dotty999

E - eggcup


----------



## poochee

F - faucet


----------



## plodr

G - graham cracker


----------



## poochee

H - hair brush


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ink jet printer


----------



## poochee

J - joke book


----------



## plodr

K - Kindle tablet


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lantern


----------



## poochee

M - marble


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nutdriver


----------



## poochee

O - over coat


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for petticoat


----------



## plodr

Q - quart jar


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for ramp


----------



## poochee

S - sweater


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tricycle


----------



## plodr

U - umbrella


----------



## poochee

V - velvet drapes


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for watermelon rind


----------



## poochee

X - Xbox


----------



## plodr

Y - yellow submarine


----------



## poochee

Z - zipper


----------



## dotty999

A - airbed


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for birdhouse


----------



## poochee

C - cart


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dartboard


----------



## poochee

E - envelope


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for frying pan


----------



## poochee

G - geography book


----------



## plodr

H - hip boots


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for inner bearing race


----------



## poochee

J - jam jar


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knuckle joint


----------



## poochee

L - lock


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for microwave oven


----------



## plodr

N- needle


----------



## poochee

O - open bar


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quartz crystal


----------



## dotty999

R - rug


----------



## poochee

S - socks


----------



## plodr

T - tea pot


----------



## dotty999

U - urn


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vessel


----------



## poochee

W - water gun


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xylophone hammer


----------



## poochee

Y - yardstick


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for antenna


----------



## dotty999

B - button


----------



## plodr

C - cardboard box


----------



## dotty999

D - dummy


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for eagle feather


----------



## poochee

F - fur coat


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gopher trap


----------



## dotty999

H - handkerchief


----------



## poochee

I - IPod


----------



## dotty999

J - jockstrap


----------



## poochee

K - kettle


----------



## dotty999

L - loofah


----------



## plodr

M - mitre saw


----------



## dotty999

N - nail


----------



## poochee

O - office key


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pot-belly stove


----------



## poochee

Q - quart jar


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rose petal


----------



## poochee

S - soap


----------



## plodr

T - towel


----------



## poochee

U - unicycle


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vacuum cleaner


----------



## dotty999

W - wallchart


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for Xmas tree stand


----------



## dotty999

Y - yard brush

don't mention Xmas right now!


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zither 

Hey! At least you don't have 6 kids and no income! ;-)
Actually, I may start a new job next week!


----------



## dotty999

A - acorn

I was blessed not to have kids!

hope you get the job!


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for balloons

Thank you, dear!


----------



## dotty999

C - cradle

you're welcome my friend!


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for doll (which you are!)


----------



## dotty999

E - earring

such a smooth talker!


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for flagpole


----------



## dotty999

G - gold ring


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for Homberg hat


----------



## dotty999

I - inkwell


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jack o'lantern


----------



## dotty999

K - keyring


----------



## plodr

L - lantern


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for monkey wrench


----------



## poochee

N - necklace


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for orchid


----------



## poochee

P - pottery


----------



## plodr

Q - quinoa box


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rasp


----------



## poochee

S - seat belt


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for trident


----------



## poochee

U - unicycle


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vial


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wire cutters


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone


----------



## dotty999

Y - year book


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zeppelin


----------



## 2twenty2

A - adze


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for blender


----------



## poochee

C - crock pot


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for decorations


----------



## poochee

E - envelopes


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for farm implements


----------



## dotty999

G - glove puppet


----------



## plodr

H - hasp


----------



## dotty999

I - ice machine


----------



## poochee

J - jabot


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knife blade


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for ladder


----------



## 2twenty2

M - masking tape


----------



## poochee

N - needle


----------



## dotty999

O - ottoman


----------



## 2twenty2

P - plinko chip


----------



## plodr

Q - quart jar


----------



## dotty999

R - ruby ring


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for sprinkler system


----------



## 2twenty2

T - trinket


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for upper ball joint mount


----------



## plodr

V - volley ball


----------



## dotty999

W - waffle iron


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated DVD


----------



## poochee

Y - yale lock


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zero insertion force (ZIF) socket


----------



## 2twenty2

A - aluminum foil


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for baking pan


----------



## plodr

C - colander


----------



## poochee

D - desk


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for Epson printer


----------



## 2twenty2

F - firewire


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gravy boat


----------



## poochee

H - hatchet


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ivy leaf


----------



## plodr

J - jolly rancher candy


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for Kaiser rolls


----------



## dotty999

L - lavatory seat


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mat


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nutcracker


----------



## plodr

O - oboe reed


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pistachio


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quilt


----------



## dotty999

R - rubber ball


----------



## plodr

S - sponge


----------



## dotty999

T - trowel


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for uranium nugget


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vine


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for washing machine


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox paper


----------



## plodr

Y - YouTube video clip


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zipper


----------



## dotty999

A - acorn


----------



## plodr

B - button


----------



## poochee

C - cabinet


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drum


----------



## plodr

E - exit sign


----------



## poochee

F - Faucet


----------



## plodr

G - glove


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hammer


----------



## 2twenty2

I - India rubber ball


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jingly bells


----------



## plodr

K - karaoke machine


----------



## poochee

L - ladder


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for mp3 player


----------



## dotty999

N - necklace


----------



## plodr

O - opal ring


----------



## Gr3iz

P - ping-pong paddle


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Q tip


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for reading glasses


----------



## dotty999

S - silver ring


----------



## plodr

T - Tupperware container


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vat


----------



## poochee

W - wall


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-ray plate


----------



## poochee

Y - Yoga book


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zipper pull


----------



## 2twenty2

A - alabaster carving


----------



## plodr

B - bed pillow


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cotton ball


----------



## poochee

D - dollar bill


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for electric train


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fire hydrant


----------



## plodr

G - gyroscope


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for halogen bulb


----------



## plodr

I - ice cube tray


----------



## poochee

J - jabot


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knee brace


----------



## plodr

L - ladder


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for machete


----------



## plodr

N - noodle maker


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oscillating fan


----------



## poochee

P - pencil


----------



## plodr

Q - quarter


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rolling pin


----------



## poochee

S - suit


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tinsel


----------



## The_Dude

Underwear

V


----------



## poochee

V - velvet material


----------



## plodr

W - wallet


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xmas tree


----------



## dotty999

Y - yashmak


----------



## plodr

Z - zippo lighter


----------



## dotty999

A - apple corer


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for boots


----------



## poochee

C - coat


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for disk drive


----------



## 2twenty2

E - evolutionary time table


----------



## poochee

F - face powder


----------



## plodr

G - garter


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hacksaw


----------



## poochee

I - ink well


----------



## plodr

J - juicer


----------



## dotty999

K - kite


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for label maker


----------



## plodr

M - mold (for jello or candy)


----------



## poochee

N - needle


----------



## dotty999

O - onion slicer


----------



## poochee

P - petition


----------



## dotty999

Q - quilt


----------



## 2twenty2

R - red wagon


----------



## dotty999

S - silk stocking


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for triton


----------



## 2twenty2

U - ulcer medication


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for Volvo hub cap


----------



## dotty999

W - whistle


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for the "X" that marks the spot


----------



## poochee

Y - yardage


----------



## plodr

Z - zodiac chart


----------



## poochee

A - anvil


----------



## dotty999

B - button


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for Christmas tree


----------



## poochee

D - dollar


----------



## dotty999

E - emerald ring


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fly swatter


----------



## poochee

G - gate


----------



## plodr

H - hourglass


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for icicles


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jeans


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kiln


----------



## plodr

L - letter opener


----------



## dotty999

M - mirror


----------



## poochee

N - needle


----------



## dotty999

O - ottoman


----------



## plodr

P - parchment paper


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quill


----------



## poochee

R - rattle


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for stapler


----------



## poochee

T - teepee


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for ulna


----------



## plodr

V - vintage dress


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wreath


----------



## plodr

X - x-box


----------



## poochee

Y - yardstick


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for ZIF socket


----------



## plodr

A - airplane


----------



## poochee

B - basket


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for crumbs


----------



## plodr

D - dog biscuit


----------



## poochee

E - envelope


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fur coat


----------



## poochee

G - gas can


----------



## plodr

H - hook (used for fishing)


----------



## dotty999

I -ice pick


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jigsaw puzzle


----------



## plodr

K - kneading hook


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lint brush


----------



## plodr

M - motor


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for newspaper


----------



## dotty999

O - ottoman


----------



## poochee

P - parka


----------



## plodr

Q - quarterly report


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for radiator


----------



## 2twenty2

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!*

S - shelf


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for typewriter


----------



## dotty999

U = urn


----------



## plodr

V - Victrola

Happy New year, knucklehead!


----------



## dotty999

W - wallpaper


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for Xmas tree ornaments


----------



## plodr

Y - yule log cake


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zither


----------



## poochee

A - ant hill


----------



## dotty999

B = billiard ball


----------



## poochee

C - couch


----------



## dotty999

D - dental floss


----------



## poochee

E - envelope


----------



## dotty999

F -fan


----------



## plodr

G - garbage bag


----------



## poochee

H - hat box


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ingot


----------



## poochee

J - jam jar


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knife sharpener


----------



## plodr

L - lock


----------



## dotty999

M - milk churn


----------



## poochee

N - nail


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oxcart


----------



## poochee

P - Patio


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarter panel


----------



## plodr

R - razor blade


----------



## dotty999

S - scissors


----------



## poochee

T - tank top


----------



## 2twenty2

U - ulcer medication


----------



## plodr

V - violin case


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wishing well


----------



## poochee

X - xylophone


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yoke


----------



## poochee

Z - zither


----------



## plodr

A - abacus


----------



## poochee

B - book


----------



## plodr

C - climbing rope


----------



## dotty999

D - dictionary


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for ermine stole


----------



## poochee

F - face cream


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for green light


----------



## plodr

H - hasp


----------



## poochee

I - ink well


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jumper cables


----------



## plodr

K - King (chess piece)


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for Leatherman


----------



## poochee

M - mat


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for N gauge electric train


----------



## plodr

O - omnidirectional compass


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pipe


----------



## poochee

Q - quarter


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rifle


----------



## plodr

S - shell (for your rifle)


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for trigger (what's a rifle without one?)


----------



## poochee

U - umbrella


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vice


----------



## poochee

W - wash cloth


----------



## plodr

X - x-rated DVD


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yarrow root


----------



## poochee

Z - zipper


----------



## 2twenty2

A - artifact


----------



## plodr

B - baloney slicer


----------



## poochee

C - coffee table


----------



## plodr

D - domino


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for easel


----------



## poochee

F - flower


----------



## 2twenty2

G - George of the jungle action figure


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for handcuffs


----------



## plodr

I - icing spreader


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jug


----------



## poochee

K - kettle


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lantern


----------



## poochee

M - mask


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nun's habit


----------



## plodr

O - onyx ring


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for Popsicle


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quarter round moulding


----------



## plodr

R - roasting pan


----------



## poochee

S - sock


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for toaster


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U clamp


----------



## plodr

V - vitamin bottle


----------



## poochee

W - watch


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Box power supply


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yahtzee score card


----------



## dotty999

Z - zed bed


----------



## poochee

A- ark


----------



## plodr

B - barbell


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cookie


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drain pipe


----------



## plodr

E - envelope


----------



## poochee

F - furnace


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for garage door opener


----------



## poochee

H - hammer


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for infrared camera


----------



## poochee

J - jar


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kleenex


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lasso


----------



## plodr

M - mixer


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nunchucks


----------



## poochee

O - opera glasses


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pop corn popper


----------



## plodr

Q - quilt frame


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for ratchet wrench


----------



## poochee

S - stationery


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tarp


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for umpire's mask


----------



## plodr

V - vise


----------



## poochee

W- wine glass


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for Xmas tree stand


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yardstick


----------



## plodr

Z - zipper


----------



## poochee

A - abraser


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bellows


----------



## 2twenty2

C - candle


----------



## poochee

D - dumpster


----------



## plodr

E - ear buds


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fletching


----------



## poochee

G - geography book


----------



## plodr

H - harp


----------



## poochee

I - ibuprofen


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jelly beans


----------



## poochee

K - kitchen


----------



## 2twenty2

L - Listerine


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for motor mounts


----------



## plodr

N - needle


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oxygen mask


----------



## 2twenty2

P - plaster cast


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quirt


----------



## poochee

R - railroad


----------



## plodr

S - serving cart


----------



## 2twenty2

T - trestle


----------



## plodr

U - umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vessel


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water tank


----------



## plodr

X- x-box


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yarn ball


----------



## poochee

Z - zenith watch


----------



## plodr

A - alarm clock


----------



## poochee

B - bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for carpet shampooer


----------



## plodr

D - dowel


----------



## 2twenty2

E - earring


----------



## plodr

F - flour sack


----------



## dotty999

G - grill


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hairnet


----------



## dotty999

I - ice bucket


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jacks


----------



## poochee

K - kite


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lookout tower


----------



## 2twenty2

M - musket


----------



## plodr

N - nose clip


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for "Open" sign


----------



## 2twenty2

P - puppet


----------



## poochee

Q - quartz


----------



## plodr

R - radio


----------



## MartysLaptopIssues

S - Stanley Steam Car


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for truck arm

Welcome Marty! Good to see new blood!


----------



## poochee

U - U-boat


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vane (as in weather)


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wagon wheel


----------



## poochee

X - xylophone


----------



## plodr

Y - yogurt maker


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zither


----------



## 2twenty2

A - artist's brush


----------



## dotty999

B - bathtub


----------



## plodr

C - cauldron


----------



## 2twenty2

D - death mask


----------



## dotty999

E - earthenware pot


----------



## poochee

F - face cream


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gas cap


----------



## poochee

H - hammock


----------



## plodr

I - ice maker


----------



## dotty999

J - jug


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kiln


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lipstick


----------



## dotty999

M - mattress


----------



## plodr

N - netting


----------



## dotty999

O - oildrum


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for platypus egg


----------



## dotty999

Q - quilt


----------



## plodr

R - ratchet


----------



## poochee

S - sweater


----------



## dotty999

T - teacup


----------



## 2twenty2

U - upper ball joint


----------



## dotty999

V - valve


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for watermelon


----------



## plodr

X - x-small shirt


----------



## Gr3iz

y is for yacht


----------



## poochee

Z - zither


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for accordion


----------



## poochee

B - bat


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for chalkboard


----------



## poochee

D - Detective


----------



## 2twenty2

E - electron microscope


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## plodr

G - gong


----------



## dotty999

H - horn


----------



## poochee

I - ink pen


----------



## dotty999

J - jar


----------



## poochee

K - kaiser roll


----------



## dotty999

L - lamp


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for money belt


----------



## 2twenty2

N - neoprene gloves


----------



## plodr

O - orbital sander


----------



## poochee

P - parasol


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarterstaff


----------



## poochee

R - radiator


----------



## 2twenty2

S - salt shaker


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tablet


----------



## dotty999

U - urn

Happy Valentine's day if you celebrate it!


----------



## 2twenty2

V - valentine


----------



## plodr

W - wishing well


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for Xerox machine

Happy VD to you, too, Dotty!


----------



## poochee

Happy Valentines Day to all.

Y - yard


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zen garden


----------



## poochee

A - ascot


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bracelet


----------



## dotty999

C -charm bracelet


----------



## plodr

D - deck of cards


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for edger


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fence post


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for guard rail


----------



## poochee

H - hammer


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for iceberg


----------



## plodr

J - jello mold


----------



## poochee

K - kafuffle


----------



## plodr

kafuffle?

L - lipstick tube


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for menu


----------



## poochee

N - nail polish


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for ox yoke


----------



## poochee

P - patchwork quilt


----------



## dotty999

Q - quill


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for relic


----------



## poochee

S - salt shaker


----------



## plodr

T - tile (game or ceramic)


----------



## poochee

U - U-hall


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for violin strings


----------



## plodr

W - wallpaper sample book


----------



## dotty999

X - xray


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yam


----------



## dotty999

Z - zed bed


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for antacid tablet


----------



## plodr

B - bouillon cube


----------



## dotty999

C - carpet


----------



## poochee

D - diaper


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for "EXIT" sign


----------



## plodr

F - frankfurter


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gutters


----------



## dotty999

H - hat


----------



## 2twenty2

I - insulation batt


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for judge's robes


----------



## plodr

K - kleenex pocket pack


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for litter bag


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mustard seed


----------



## poochee

N - napkin


----------



## dotty999

O - ottoman


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pepper mill


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quart jar


----------



## 2twenty2

R - roaster


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for spanner


----------



## plodr

T - toy train


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for upper berth


----------



## poochee

V - velvet dress


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wedding gown


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for Xerox printer


----------



## poochee

Y - yard stick


----------



## plodr

Z - zip code directory


----------



## dotty999

A - atlas


----------



## plodr

B - bread box


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chalk


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for door knob


----------



## plodr

E - energizer battery


----------



## 2twenty2

F - feather boa


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for golf cart


----------



## dotty999

H - hatchet


----------



## poochee

I - ingot


----------



## dotty999

J - jam jar


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kite string winder


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lantern


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for mallet


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nail


----------



## plodr

O - oven mitt


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for potholder


----------



## dotty999

Q - quilt


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rug


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for speaker


----------



## 2twenty2

T - trench coat


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for U-joint


----------



## plodr

V - violet plant


----------



## 2twenty2

W - winter coat


----------



## poochee

X - X-ray machine


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yarn ball


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zapper (bug zapper)


----------



## plodr

A - arm chair


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bench


----------



## poochee

C - carton


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dumbbell


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for elevator


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fence post


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gang plank


----------



## plodr

H - hoodie (for those who don't know US slang, it is a sweartshirt with a hood)


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ice cube tray


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jersey


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knife blade


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lance (not Armstrong)


----------



## plodr

M - moth ball


----------



## poochee

N - name tag


----------



## dotty999

O - ottoman


----------



## 2twenty2

P - picture


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quartz crystal radio


----------



## poochee

R - radio


----------



## plodr

S - sewing machine


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for TV antenna


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vat


----------



## Gr3iz

W - whistle


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophone


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yellow #2 pencil


----------



## poochee

Z - zither


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for amplifier


----------



## plodr

B - barber pole


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for curtain rod


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Dodge truck


----------



## poochee

E - escalator


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fork


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gusset


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hankie


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for I-beam


----------



## plodr

J - jar


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kiln door


----------



## poochee

L - lantern


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for magnet


----------



## 2twenty2

N - noodle


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for ottoman


----------



## plodr

P - pulley


----------



## poochee

Q - quilt


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rock


----------



## HOBOcs

S - scissors


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for transaxle


----------



## poochee

U - unicycle


----------



## plodr

V- vial


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wing


----------



## poochee

X - xylophone


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yo-yo


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zippo lighter


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for appliance


----------



## plodr

B - bell


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cookie (that's good enough for me)


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dill pickle


----------



## poochee

E - envelope


----------



## plodr

F - forstner bit


----------



## poochee

G - gas can


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hasp


----------



## dotty999

I - inkwell


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for juggler's pins


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knife


----------



## plodr

L - lid


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for marshmallow


----------



## poochee

N - nut cracker


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oak barrel stave


----------



## poochee

P - paring knife


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarrel


----------



## poochee

R - road map


----------



## plodr

S - sieve


----------



## poochee

T - tack


----------



## Gr3iz

T - tire iron


----------



## poochee

U - unicycle


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vehicle


----------



## plodr

W - wig


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for Xmas decorations


----------



## poochee

Y - yardage


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zebra-striped pajamas


----------



## plodr

A - armoire


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for beaded curtains


----------



## poochee

C - candle


----------



## HOBOcs

D is for the "Door" to the basement


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for eagle's talons


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fish bowl


----------



## plodr

G - globe


----------



## poochee

H - hot tub


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for icicle


----------



## poochee

J - jalopy


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kaleidoscope


----------



## 2twenty2

_xI - ironx_


----------



## Gr3iz

Ok, I guess somebody got the L outta here, but I'll replace it ... ;-) 

L is for laptop


----------



## 2twenty2

senior moment!

M - mousetrap


----------



## plodr

N - notebook


----------



## 2twenty2

O - onyx


----------



## poochee

P - paper doll


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quail feather


----------



## poochee

R - rattle


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for sterling silver tea service


----------



## plodr

T - tax return


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for union jack


----------



## poochee

V - vanity plates


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for well bucket


----------



## plodr

X - x-box controller


----------



## dotty999

Y - yashmak


----------



## poochee

Z - zither


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for action figure


----------



## plodr

B - bar stool


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for catapult


----------



## poochee

D - desk


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for edger


----------



## plodr

F - food storage container


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gloves


----------



## poochee

H - handkerchief


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ice cream sandwich


----------



## poochee

J - jam jar


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for "kick me" sign


----------



## poochee

Gr3iz said:


> K is for "kick me" sign


...


----------



## poochee

L - ladle


----------



## 2twenty2

M - match book


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for navel orange


----------



## plodr

O - oven mitt


----------



## poochee

P - plate


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarrel


----------



## poochee

R - roller (paint)


----------



## 2twenty2

S - spanner wrench


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for toilet paper


----------



## plodr

upholstery fabric


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for volleyball net


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xylophone mallet


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yellow rubber ducky


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zipper teeth


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Alaska state flag


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bacon strips


----------



## plodr

control panel


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dumbbell


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for Erector set


----------



## poochee

F - fork


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for grocery bag


----------



## poochee

H - history book


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for Intel CPU


----------



## poochee

J - jacket


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kentucky fried chicken bucket


----------



## plodr

L - licorice stick


----------



## poochee

M - match


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nugget


----------



## 2twenty2

O - opal


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pearl-handled pistol


----------



## plodr

Q - quartz rock


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rolling pin


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sieve


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tachometer


----------



## 2twenty2

U - undercoating


----------



## plodr

V - verbatim brand USB stick


----------



## Gr3iz

W - watermelon seed


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox paper


----------



## plodr

Y - yoyo


----------



## poochee

Z - zax


----------



## 2twenty2

A - adze


----------



## poochee

B - bath towel


----------



## 2twenty2

C - clothes pin


----------



## plodr

D - dashboard


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for envelope


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fire extinguisher


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for glow stick


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hockey puck


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ice skates


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jackhammer


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kitchen table


----------



## plodr

L - lid


----------



## 2twenty2

M - marble


----------



## poochee

N - nail


----------



## 2twenty2

O - opal


----------



## poochee

P - paper


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quartz


----------



## plodr

R - radish


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for sugar cube


----------



## poochee

T - table


----------



## 2twenty2

U - under wire bra


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for viola


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wool sweater


----------



## poochee

X - xylophone


----------



## plodr

Y - yamaka


----------



## poochee

Z - Z chart


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for ammeter


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bike


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cradle


----------



## 2twenty2

D - doodle pad


----------



## poochee

E - electric fan


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fireplace


----------



## poochee

G - garage


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hat tree


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for inner tubes


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jet ski


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knobby tires


----------



## plodr

L - label maker


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for missile


----------



## poochee

N - needle


----------



## plodr

O - odometer


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for petunia


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quick set cement


----------



## poochee

R - restroom


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for Styrofoam block


----------



## 2twenty2

T - toy train


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for uniform


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vice


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wire fence


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yoyo


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zither


----------



## 2twenty2

A - alaska state flag


----------



## plodr

B - bowling ball


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for candy dish


----------



## poochee

D - doily


----------



## 2twenty2

E - eraser


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for framing hammer


----------



## plodr

G - guillotine


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hotel key


----------



## 2twenty2

I - inverter (power)


----------



## poochee

J - jacket


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kiteboard


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for latch


----------



## plodr

M- marshmallow


----------



## poochee

N - nail file


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for ottoman


----------



## 2twenty2

P - plate


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarrel


----------



## 2twenty2

R - robot


----------



## plodr

S - suit


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tissue paper


----------



## poochee

U - ukulele


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for varistor


----------



## poochee

W - watch


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-ray machine


----------



## plodr

Y - Yoko Ono record


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for Zamboni


----------



## 2twenty2

A - ant farm


----------



## poochee

B - barometer


----------



## plodr

C - caliper


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for doll house


----------



## 2twenty2

E - elephant tusk


----------



## plodr

F - face mask (in fencing)


----------



## poochee

G - gate


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hasp


----------



## poochee

I - insect repellant


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jacket


----------



## 2twenty2

K - killer klown mask


----------



## plodr

L - lemon


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for mint leaf


----------



## 2twenty2

N - needle


----------



## plodr

O - opal earrings


----------



## 2twenty2

P - purple shirt


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quart jar


----------



## poochee

R - radio


----------



## plodr

S - sand box


----------



## poochee

T - tarmac


----------



## 2twenty2

U - underware


----------



## dotty999

V - vest


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for watermelon


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophone


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yo-yo


----------



## poochee

Z - zither


----------



## plodr

A - artichoke


----------



## poochee

B - bass fiddle


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for chocolate bar


----------



## dotty999

D - dagger


----------



## 2twenty2

E - edger


----------



## plodr

F - finger puppet


----------



## poochee

G - garage


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hose clamp


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for inner seal


----------



## poochee

J - jam jar


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knife


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for license plate


----------



## 2twenty2

M - match book


----------



## plodr

N - nacho recipe


----------



## 2twenty2

O - orange


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for parka


----------



## poochee

Q - quilt


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rabbit's foot


----------



## plodr

S - sock


----------



## 2twenty2

T - time clock


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for underwear drawer


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vice jaws


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wire cutters


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone stick


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yurt


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zit cream


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for antique car


----------



## plodr

B - board game


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for champagne bottle


----------



## plodr

D - drum


----------



## poochee

E - egg beater


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fire door


----------



## poochee

G - game board


----------



## HOBOcs

H - Hard Boiled Egg


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for irrigation pipe


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jolly jumper


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for king's crown


----------



## plodr

L - letter opener


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for mink stole


----------



## dotty999

N - newspaper

Hi Mark, Liz!


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oboe

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

P - pen


----------



## poochee

Q - quart jar


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rice cooker


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for stirrer


----------



## dotty999

T - tankard


----------



## 2twenty2

U - upper ball joint


----------



## plodr

V - vise


----------



## dotty999

W - wallet


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for Xmas tree ornaments


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yahtzee score card


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zirconium ring


----------



## poochee

A - ax


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for brass knuckles


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chalk


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dulcimer


----------



## poochee

E - elevator shoes


----------



## plodr

F - floor mop


----------



## 2twenty2

G - garbage bag


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for harp strings


----------



## 2twenty2

I - investment certificate


----------



## poochee

J - jeans


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen scales


----------



## plodr

L - lemon zester


----------



## HOBOcs

M - Melon baller


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nutcracker


----------



## 2twenty2

O - ox cart


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## poochee

Q - quarter


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for ratchet


----------



## poochee

S - saw


----------



## plodr

T - textbook


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for ulna


----------



## poochee

V - velvet


----------



## HOBOcs

W - wallet


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophone hammer


----------



## plodr

Y - yellow police tape


----------



## poochee

Z - zener cards


----------



## 2twenty2

A - anvil


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for ballast


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cooler


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for driver (golf club)


----------



## poochee

E - edger


----------



## plodr

F - fence post


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for glasses


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hankie


----------



## plodr

I - ivory soap bar


----------



## poochee

J - jalopy


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for king's scepter


----------



## 2twenty2

L - laser pointer


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for missile


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nail


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for osprey egg


----------



## plodr

P - planter


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quill


----------



## dotty999

R - rubber ring


----------



## plodr

S - stamp pad


----------



## dotty999

T - turntable


----------



## poochee

U - uniform


----------



## dotty999

V - vat


----------



## HOBOcs

W - wallet


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-Box power supply


----------



## plodr

Y - yogurt maker


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for ZIF socket


----------



## plodr

A - air conditioner cover


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for beer bottle


----------



## poochee

C - cabinet


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dreidel


----------



## plodr

E - epaulet


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for frigate


----------



## poochee

G - glasses


----------



## dotty999

H - hat


----------



## poochee

I - ironing board


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jaw bone


----------



## dotty999

K - kiln


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lifter


----------



## plodr

M - mug


----------



## poochee

N - nail


----------



## dotty999

O - ottoman


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pine bark mulch


----------



## dotty999

Q - quilt


----------



## poochee

R - rattle


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for spoon


----------



## plodr

T - tea set


----------



## Gr3iz

U - used car


----------



## plodr

V - vitamin


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for walnut


----------



## plodr

X - Xerox machine


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yarrow flowers


----------



## poochee

Z - Zen book


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for ankle bracelet


----------



## poochee

B - banana split


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for car keys


----------



## poochee

D - desk


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for egg timer


----------



## dotty999

F - fur coat


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gem


----------



## plodr

H - hip boots


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for Inca relics


----------



## poochee

J - jar


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knuckle joint


----------



## plodr

L - life raft


----------



## poochee

M - metal detector


----------



## dotty999

N - napkin


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for object


----------



## plodr

P - paper plate


----------



## dotty999

Q - quilt


----------



## poochee

R - robe


----------



## dotty999

S - sofa


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for telephone


----------



## poochee

U - unicycle


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vehicle


----------



## dotty999

W - woggle


----------



## plodr

X - X-box


----------



## poochee

Y - yarn


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zip tie


----------



## plodr

A - abacus


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for belt buckle


----------



## poochee

C - cameo


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dining room table

Poochee, is a cameo an item? I thought it was a guest role in a show ...


----------



## poochee

Gr3iz said:


> D is for dining room table
> 
> Poochee, is a cameo an item? I thought it was a guest role in a show ...


*NOUN*
a small part played by a well-known actor in a movie or play
▸
a piece of jewelry with a raised design, usually in the shape of a woman's head, on a background of a different color


----------



## poochee

E - envelope


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for flip-flops

OK, sorry. I hadn't heard of the jewelry ...


----------



## poochee

Gr3iz said:


> F is for flip-flops
> 
> OK, sorry. I hadn't heard of the jewelry ...


No problem.  It's old fashioned jewelry.


----------



## poochee

G - gym equipment


----------



## Gr3iz

H - hoe

I'm old-fashioned, too, but don't wear jewelry ... ;-) Not even a watch or wedding ring ...


----------



## dotty999

I - inkwell

I used to have a cameo ring many years ago


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jewelry box


----------



## plodr

K - knight (a chess piece)


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for laptop


----------



## poochee

M - mask


----------



## dotty999

N - nutcracker


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for opal


----------



## dotty999

P - pearl


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quartz crystal


----------



## plodr

R - recipe card


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for sport coat


----------



## dotty999

T - torch


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for urn


----------



## plodr

V - violin chin rest


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for water fountain


----------



## poochee

X - xerox machine


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yoyo


----------



## poochee

Z - zither


----------



## 2twenty2

A - air filter


----------



## dotty999

B - button


----------



## plodr

C - carrot


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dog collar


----------



## dotty999

E - emerald


----------



## plodr

F - fig


----------



## poochee

G - gown


----------



## Gr3iz

H - handkerchief


----------



## 2twenty2

I - iron bar


----------



## poochee

J - jalopy


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knuckle joint


----------



## dotty999

L -lathe


----------



## Gr3iz

M -s for model airplane


----------



## plodr

N - nose clip (used when swimming)


----------



## 2twenty2

O - onion soup mix


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for planter


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quiver


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rain guage


----------



## plodr

S - siphon


----------



## HOBOcs

T is for Tripod


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for upper ball joint


----------



## 2twenty2

V - V belt


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wax seal


----------



## plodr

X - x-rated DVD


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yellow shirt


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zip gun


----------



## poochee

A - arm chair


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for beach chair


----------



## 2twenty2

C - clamp


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dart board


----------



## 2twenty2

E - eaves trough


----------



## plodr

F - fork


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for greave


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hepi pen


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ironing board


----------



## 2twenty2

J - joiner kit


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kite string winder


----------



## dotty999

L- lamp


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for manual


----------



## 2twenty2

N - night light


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oil pipeline


----------



## plodr

P - putter


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quad atv


----------



## plodr

R - roomba®


----------



## dotty999

S - sofa


----------



## 2twenty2

T - table lamp


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## poochee

V - vodka


----------



## dotty999

W - wall chart


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xlarge t shirt


----------



## poochee

Y - yam


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zenith TV


----------



## plodr

A - apple dumpling


----------



## 2twenty2

B - box cutter


----------



## plodr

C - celery stalk


----------



## poochee

D - dish


----------



## dotty999

E - emery board


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fork


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for grocery bag


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hot tub


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ivy plant


----------



## 2twenty2

J - juice box


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kaleidoscope


----------



## plodr

L - license (take your pick: driver, marriage, or dog)


----------



## 2twenty2

M - macaroni


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for Notary stamp


----------



## plodr

O - oven rack


----------



## poochee

P - pistol


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarter


----------



## plodr

R - ricer


----------



## 2twenty2

S - steamer


----------



## dotty999

T - tin box


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for umbrella stand


----------



## poochee

V - violin


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water fountain


----------



## dotty999

X - xmas tree


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for Yamaha guitar


----------



## plodr

Z - zip tie


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for abacus


----------



## plodr

B - barber chair


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cookie cutter


----------



## poochee

D - dinner menu


----------



## 2twenty2

E - extension cord


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for filet knife


----------



## dotty999

G - gravy boat


----------



## HOBOcs

H is for Hockey Stick (...sorry it's a Canadian thing)


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for incandescent light bulb


----------



## poochee

J - jail cell


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for keel


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lantern


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for miter box


----------



## plodr

N - night light


----------



## poochee

O - opera glasses


----------



## 2twenty2

P - planter box


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarrel


----------



## dotty999

R - radio


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sand bag


----------



## poochee

T - telescope


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for underwire bra


----------



## poochee

V - van


----------



## plodr

W - window screen


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-ray plate


----------



## plodr

Y - ying&yang symbol


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zeppelin


----------



## 2twenty2

A - archer target


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for blender


----------



## plodr

C - cardboard box


----------



## poochee

D - deck of cards


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for eave


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fire hydrant


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for graduated beaker


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hard hat


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for inner bearing race


----------



## plodr

J - jack hammer


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knee pad


----------



## 2twenty2

L - leopard skin rug


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for mop


----------



## dotty999

N - napkin


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oil barrel


----------



## plodr

P - paper plate


----------



## dotty999

Q - quilt


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rotor


----------



## dotty999

S - serving tongs


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for torque wrench


----------



## poochee

U - umbrella


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vice


----------



## plodr

W - water bottle


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox toner


----------



## poochee

Y - yarn


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zipper


----------



## plodr

A - abalone shell


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bronze medal


----------



## 2twenty2

C - copper pipe


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dulcimer


----------



## dotty999

E - egg timer


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for flagon


----------



## 2twenty2

G - garden gnome


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hair piece


----------



## dotty999

I - inkwell


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jute rope plant hanger


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kite


----------



## dotty999

L - leather belt


----------



## plodr

M - machete


----------



## poochee

N - necklace


----------



## 2twenty2

O - opal ring


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pearl necklace


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Q Bert game disc


----------



## plodr

R - roasting pan


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for slingshot


----------



## dotty999

T - tin can


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for ukulele


----------



## poochee

V - vacuum cleaner


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wall-mounted TV


----------



## dotty999

X- Xbox


----------



## plodr

Y - yoga mat


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zip gun


----------



## 2twenty2

A - air mattress


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for blender


----------



## plodr

C - chipper (our neighbor is having quite a few trees taken down so a chipper has been a fixture for 2 weeks)


----------



## poochee

D - dinner plate


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for electric chainsaw


----------



## poochee

F - feather


----------



## dotty999

G - grill pan


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hot sauce


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for igneous rock


----------



## dotty999

J - joystick


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for key ring


----------



## dotty999

L - lamp


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for mask


----------



## plodr

N - netbook


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for olive pit


----------



## 2twenty2

P - paint brush


----------



## plodr

Q - quilt


----------



## poochee

R - roster


----------



## 2twenty2

S - silk shirt


----------



## poochee

T - tea cup


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## plodr

V - Victrola


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Westinghouse fridge


----------



## poochee

X - Xerox machine


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yellow #2 pencil


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zip line


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for aglets


----------



## dotty999

B - buttons


----------



## plodr

C - cookbook


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for diamonds


----------



## 2twenty2

E - e-bike


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for flukes


----------



## dotty999

G - gravy boat


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for half-track


----------



## 2twenty2

I - insulin vial


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for javelin


----------



## poochee

K - kennel


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lava lamp


----------



## dotty999

M - monitor


----------



## plodr

N - network card


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for orange stick


----------



## 2twenty2

P - PCI slot


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quill


----------



## 2twenty2

R - running shoes


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for steno pad


----------



## 2twenty2

T - thermal coupler


----------



## dotty999

U - urn


----------



## poochee

V - velvet suit


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water spout


----------



## dotty999

X - xray machine


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yeti scat


----------



## dotty999

Z - zed bed


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for album


----------



## dotty999

B - bed


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cabinet


----------



## dotty999

D - desk


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for envelope


----------



## 2twenty2

F - four poster bed


----------



## plodr

G - gang plank


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hatpin


----------



## dotty999

I - inkwell


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jointer


----------



## dotty999

K - kinky boots


----------



## Gr3iz

Saw the movie. Very strange! ;-)

L is for lacy sleeves


----------



## poochee

M - match


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nectarine


----------



## plodr

O - opal necklace


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pail


----------



## dotty999

Q - quill


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rectifier tube


----------



## 2twenty2

S - shelf bracket


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tricycle


----------



## 2twenty2

U - unicycle


----------



## plodr

V - vent cover


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for whistle pea


----------



## dotty999

X - xylophone


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yam pie


----------



## poochee

Z - Zipper


----------



## dotty999

A - apple corer


----------



## 2twenty2

B - baton


----------



## dotty999

C - crib


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drill bit


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for elevator


----------



## poochee

F - faucet


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for greenhouse


----------



## plodr

H - holster


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for incisor


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jackhammer


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knuckle joint


----------



## 2twenty2

L - listerine


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for motor mount


----------



## plodr

N - nut (food or metal)


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oyster shell


----------



## dotty999

P - pearl


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quail feather


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rusty bucket


----------



## plodr

S - salad bowl


----------



## 2twenty2

T - ticket stub


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for upper bunk


----------



## poochee

V - vacuum cleaner


----------



## 2twenty2

W - winter tires


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xylophone mallets


----------



## plodr

Y - y-cord for DVD burner.


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for Zamboni


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Argo dvd


----------



## dotty999

B - book


----------



## 2twenty2

C - couch


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for divan


----------



## 2twenty2

E - eave trough


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fog horn


----------



## 2twenty2

G - ground rod


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hot rod


----------



## 2twenty2

I - insole


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jalopy


----------



## 2twenty2

K - king kong action figure


----------



## plodr

L - lego brick


----------



## 2twenty2

M - monster truck


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nut driver


----------



## plodr

O - origami paper


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pump


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Q-Bert game disc


----------



## dotty999

R - rubber


----------



## 2twenty2

S - screen


----------



## dotty999

T - thong


----------



## plodr

U - upholstered stool


----------



## 2twenty2

V - volkswagen bug


----------



## dotty999

W - wicker chair


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yoke


----------



## poochee

Z - zoo fence


----------



## 2twenty2

A - allen wrench


----------



## Gr3iz

B - ball joint


----------



## 2twenty2

C - crescent wrench


----------



## Gr3iz

D - dryer duct


----------



## plodr

E - earplugs


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for frying pan


----------



## poochee

G - garden hose


----------



## dotty999

H - hammock


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for iced tea spoon


----------



## plodr

J - jack (part of bocce)


----------



## poochee

K - kettle


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lollipop


----------



## poochee

M - match


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nutcracker


----------



## poochee

O - opera glasses


----------



## 2twenty2

P - portable radio


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarrel


----------



## dotty999

R - ruby


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for sextant


----------



## dotty999

T - toothbrush


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for ukulele


----------



## dotty999

V - vacuum cleaner


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wax ring


----------



## plodr

X - xebec


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for Y-cable


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zinc ingot


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for argyle socks


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bottle of rum


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cask of rum


----------



## plodr

D - desk


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for epaulet


----------



## dotty999

F - flag


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for galleon


----------



## 2twenty2

H - halogen lamp


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ice chest


----------



## poochee

J - jabot


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kale salad


----------



## plodr

L - loofah


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for medic's bag


----------



## 2twenty2

N - narcotics


----------



## dotty999

O - ottoman


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pan


----------



## plodr

Q - quart jar


----------



## 2twenty2

R - red dress


----------



## plodr

S - swimsuit


----------



## 2twenty2

T - transfer decal


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for UFO


----------



## 2twenty2

V - video disc


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for waffle iron


----------



## plodr

X - x-box controller


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yarmulke


----------



## poochee

Z - zither


----------



## 2twenty2

A - apple corer


----------



## plodr

B - barbed wire fencing


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for clam shell


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dance shoes


----------



## Gr3iz

E - electronic technician


----------



## 2twenty2

F - furnace


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for garbage can


----------



## 2twenty2

H - heart monitor


----------



## architech01

L is for landscape

The Cheesy Animation


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for mink stole


----------



## 2twenty2

I - ink bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

Missed that one ... ;-)

J is for jumper


----------



## 2twenty2

No problem.

K - kiln


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lanyard


----------



## 2twenty2

M - map compass


----------



## plodr

Boy, I really need to read these threads!

N - noisemaker


----------



## dotty999

O - orange peeler


----------



## Gr3iz

P - pie plate


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quarter


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rocket


----------



## 2twenty2

S - silk scarf


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tie clip


----------



## dotty999

U - underwear


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vault


----------



## dotty999

W - wig


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Box controller


----------



## dotty999

Y - yardbrush


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zebra cage


----------



## dotty999

A - apple corer


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for beam scales


----------



## plodr

C - corn holder


----------



## poochee

D - door bell


----------



## 2twenty2

E - ear plugs


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for frying pan


----------



## 2twenty2

G - g string


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for holster


----------



## plodr

I - ice cube tray


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jar lid


----------



## 2twenty2

K - killer klown mask


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for ladle


----------



## dotty999

M - mat


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NHL Stanley Cup


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oatmeal cookies


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pliers


----------



## dotty999

Q - quilt


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rook


----------



## dotty999

S - sugar bowl


----------



## plodr

T - teaspoon


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for universal remote control


----------



## 2twenty2

V - Valley of the Dolls dvd


----------



## dotty999

W - wok


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xerox machine


----------



## poochee

Y - yarn


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zip line


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for apple tree


----------



## dotty999

B = ball


----------



## plodr

C - caliper


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for diaper pail


----------



## 2twenty2

E - exterior door


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for flagpole


----------



## 2twenty2

G - garden rake


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hoe


----------



## 2twenty2

I - intake valve


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jackscrew


----------



## 2twenty2

K - k-rations


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lantern


----------



## 2twenty2

M - milk jug


----------



## dotty999

N - nutcracker


----------



## plodr

O - oven rack


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## poochee

Q - quart jar


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rat poison


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for stapler


----------



## plodr

T - tongs


----------



## dotty999

U - urn


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vial


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water wings


----------



## dotty999

X - xray


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yurt


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zapplight


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for anchor


----------



## plodr

B - barbell


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for chest


----------



## dotty999

D - duvet


----------



## poochee

E - elevator


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gavel


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hasp


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for inlet valve


----------



## dotty999

J - jacket


----------



## poochee

K - kit


----------



## plodr

L - lollipop


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for magnet


----------



## dotty999

N - nutcracker


----------



## 2twenty2

O - orange crate


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quad core processor


----------



## dotty999

R - ring


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sieve


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for trivet


----------



## dotty999

U - urn


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for valve spring


----------



## dotty999

W - wok


----------



## plodr

X - xebec


----------



## poochee

Y - year book


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zip gun


----------



## 2twenty2

A - archer's bow


----------



## dotty999

B - brush


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cow bell


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dung heap


----------



## dotty999

E - electric kettle


----------



## 2twenty2

F - feather duster


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gravy boat


----------



## plodr

H - holster


----------



## dotty999

I - inkwell


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jelly jar


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kleenex


----------



## dotty999

L - loofah


----------



## 2twenty2

M - magnet


----------



## plodr

N - nail file


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oblong carton


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Q-Tip


----------



## dotty999

R - roasting pan


----------



## 2twenty2

S - stained glass window


----------



## dotty999

T - tablecloth


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U-clamp


----------



## dotty999

V - vice


----------



## plodr

W - wallpaper roller


----------



## dotty999

X - xray


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yellow polka-dot bakini


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## 2twenty2

A - adze


----------



## dotty999

B - bread maker


----------



## 2twenty2

C - church bell


----------



## dotty999

D - drawing pin


----------



## 2twenty2

E - electrical wire


----------



## dotty999

F - fax machine


----------



## poochee

G - gun


----------



## dotty999

H - holster


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ice pick


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jelly roll


----------



## dotty999

K - knife


----------



## 2twenty2

L - letter opener


----------



## dotty999

M - mask


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for netbook


----------



## 2twenty2

O - orange crate


----------



## plodr

P - post office worker


----------



## poochee

Q - quarter


----------



## 2twenty2

R - refurbished tv


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for satellite


----------



## plodr

T - tube of toothpaste


----------



## dotty999

U - underwear


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vest


----------



## dotty999

W - wallet


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Box One console


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yugo hub cap


----------



## dotty999

Z - zed bed


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for axle


----------



## 2twenty2

B - brad


----------



## plodr

C - cord


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for duct tape roll


----------



## poochee

E - Easter hat


----------



## dotty999

F - fossil


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Grand Funk Railroad album


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for houndstooth plant


----------



## dotty999

I - ice pick


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jailer's key


----------



## dotty999

K - keyring


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lanyard


----------



## dotty999

M - muffler


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nightstick


----------



## dotty999

O - ottoman


----------



## plodr

P - potter's wheel


----------



## dotty999

Q - quill


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rice cooker


----------



## 2twenty2

S - stilts


----------



## plodr

T - tourniquet


----------



## 2twenty2

U - universal joint


----------



## dotty999

V - vertical blind


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for watering can


----------



## poochee

X - Xylophone


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yurt


----------



## poochee

Z - zoot suit


----------



## 2twenty2

A - atari 2600


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for BBQ pit


----------



## plodr

C - coronet


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for diamond ring


----------



## 2twenty2

E - electronic billboard


----------



## dotty999

F - fax machine


----------



## 2twenty2

G - gigabyte motherboard


----------



## dotty999

H - house keys


----------



## 2twenty2

I - internal combustion engine


----------



## plodr

J - jewelry box


----------



## dotty999

K - kipper tie


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for linen sheets


----------



## poochee

M - map


----------



## 2twenty2

N - noose


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for orange


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pom pom


----------



## plodr

Q - quadratic equation


----------



## 2twenty2

R - router


----------



## poochee

S - sand box


----------



## 2twenty2

T - titanium bike frame


----------



## plodr

U - umbrella stand


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vanity


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water skis


----------



## plodr

X - X-box


----------



## poochee

Y - yam


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zipper teeth


----------



## dotty999

A - apple corer


----------



## 2twenty2

B - blunderbuss


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cap gun


----------



## 2twenty2

D - derringer


----------



## plodr

E - emergency brake


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for flamingo feather


----------



## dotty999

G - gun


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for heating element


----------



## 2twenty2

I - ink pad


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jump rope


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kenda bicycle tire


----------



## dotty999

L - leather belt


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for mulching lawn mower


----------



## 2twenty2

N - neoprene tubing


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oak leaf cluster


----------



## plodr

P - portfolio


----------



## poochee

Q - Quiche


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rat poison


----------



## dotty999

S - sugar bowl


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for time bomb


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for valve cover gasket


----------



## poochee

W - watch


----------



## dotty999

X - xray


----------



## plodr

Y - Y-USB plug


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zip lock baggies


----------



## dotty999

A - apple corer


----------



## poochee

B - bookcase


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cook book


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dongle


----------



## 2twenty2

E - external harddrive


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for floppy diskette


----------



## 2twenty2

G - google glasses


----------



## dotty999

H - hatchet


----------



## 2twenty2

x I - investment banker x


----------



## Gr3iz

Items, knuck ... ;-) A banker is not really an item ...


----------



## 2twenty2

I - intel processor


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jeweler's loupe


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kingston ram


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for Lava soap


----------



## 2twenty2

M - monitor


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for needle


----------



## 2twenty2

O - ostrich feather


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pancakes


----------



## HyperHenry

Q - Queen of England


----------



## Gr3iz

Good answer, Henry, but I don't believe the queen would like to be referred to as an "Item" ... ;-)


----------



## HyperHenry

^^^^It was all I could think of lol. How about a
Quail


----------



## dotty999

R - ribbon


----------



## HyperHenry

S - skunk


----------



## dotty999

T - teacup


----------



## 2twenty2

U - underpad


----------



## plodr

V - vinegar bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wagon wheel


----------



## dotty999

X - xray


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yo yo


----------



## dotty999

Z - zither


----------



## HyperHenry

apple


----------



## dotty999

B - bottle


----------



## 2twenty2

C - caddie


----------



## dotty999

what sort of an item is a cuddle? 

D - ditty


----------



## plodr

E - envelope


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for flour sack


----------



## HyperHenry

G - glue


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hacksaw


----------



## 2twenty2

I - insole


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jelly glass


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kitchen stool


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lintel


----------



## HyperHenry

M - microphone


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nozzle


----------



## 2twenty2

O - optical lens


----------



## dotty999

P - pencil


----------



## plodr

Q - quiver


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for radon detector


----------



## 2twenty2

S - stool


----------



## poochee

T - table


----------



## 2twenty2

U - universal joint


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wrench


----------



## 2twenty2

I'll do "V"

V - vise


----------



## dotty999

W - woggle


----------



## Gr3iz

Ooops!

X is for X-ray plate


----------



## plodr

Y - yogurt container


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zit cream


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for aglet


----------



## 2twenty2

B - buttons


----------



## dotty999

C - carpet tile


----------



## 2twenty2

D - distilled water


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for electric razor


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

F - filter


----------



## dotty999

G - gun


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for holster

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

I - iphone


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jukebox


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kite reel


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for leg irons


----------



## dotty999

M - mousetrap


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nacelle


----------



## dotty999

O - ottoman


----------



## 2twenty2

P - poutine


----------



## plodr

Q - quid


----------



## dotty999

R -ring


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for splint


----------



## 2twenty2

T - truck


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for unicycle


----------



## poochee

V - vacuum


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wool sweater


----------



## dotty999

X - xray


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yosemite park map


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zither


----------



## dotty999

A - apple corer


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bbq


----------



## dotty999

C - cotton reel


----------



## plodr

D - darning egg


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for ear muffs


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## 2twenty2

G - ginseng root


----------



## dotty999

H - hat


----------



## 2twenty2

I - ironing board


----------



## dotty999

J - jam jar


----------



## 2twenty2

K - k-y jelly


----------



## dotty999

L - lamp


----------



## 2twenty2

M - money clip


----------



## dotty999

N - notepad


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for Oscar Award trophy


----------



## plodr

P - passport


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - q-bert game cartridge


----------



## dotty999

R - ring


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for scabbard


----------



## dotty999

T - tureen


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for upholstered chair


----------



## dotty999

V - velour sofa


----------



## plodr

W - whistle


----------



## dotty999

X - xray


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yarmulke


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zerk


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for Atlas missile


----------



## dotty999

B - ball


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cannonball


----------



## dotty999

D - doorknob


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for elephant's tusk


----------



## dotty999

F - flower pot


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for grill brush


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hemp rope


----------



## dotty999

I - ice box


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for junk


----------



## dotty999

K - kite


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for a link in a chain


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mouse trap


----------



## plodr

N - note card


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oil filter


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarrel


----------



## HyperHenry

R - rhubarb


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for saddlebag


----------



## HyperHenry

T - Turkey


----------



## 2twenty2

U - undershirt


----------



## plodr

V - vial


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wheel covers


----------



## dotty999

X - xray


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yugo door handle


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zither strings


----------



## 2twenty2

A - audi engine


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for banjo


----------



## 2twenty2

C - car radio


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for drone


----------



## plodr

E - emission control sticker


----------



## 2twenty2

F - front right fender


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for Glowstick


----------



## 2twenty2

H - horn


----------



## HyperHenry

I - igloo


----------



## dotty999

J - jar


----------



## plodr

K - kite string


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lint brush


----------



## poochee

M - memo paper


----------



## HyperHenry

Ninja Turtle


----------



## poochee

O - oxen


----------



## 2twenty2

P - paper doll


----------



## plodr

Q - QANTAS plane


----------



## dotty999

R - rudder


----------



## 2twenty2

S - salt shaker


----------



## dotty999

T - teacup


----------



## Grey03

U-Utensils


----------



## dotty999

V - vanity case


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water bottle


----------



## plodr

X - xray film


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yeast packet


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## HyperHenry

A - atlas


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bobber


----------



## dotty999

C - crayon


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drum stick


----------



## dotty999

E - envelope


----------



## 2twenty2

F - firecracker


----------



## plodr

G - gold star


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hamper


----------



## dotty999

I - ice bucket


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jello mold


----------



## poochee

K - kettle


----------



## dotty999

L - lamp


----------



## plodr

M - map


----------



## Grey03

N-Nets


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oar lock


----------



## Grey03

P-Padlock


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quirt


----------



## Grey03

R-Router


----------



## 2twenty2

S - shoe


----------



## dotty999

T - trinket


----------



## plodr

U - uniform


----------



## Gr3iz

V - valise


----------



## dotty999

W - wash stand


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for Xerox machine


----------



## dotty999

Y - yo yo


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zoo cage


----------



## 2twenty2

A - ant man action figure


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bowling pin


----------



## dotty999

C - cravat


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for diamond ring


----------



## dotty999

E - egg cup


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fax machine


----------



## 2twenty2

G - graphic novel


----------



## dotty999

H - hairband


----------



## plodr

I - ink blotter


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jalopy


----------



## HyperHenry

K - kingpin


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for linchpin


----------



## 2twenty2

M - malware infested thumb drive


----------



## dotty999

N - needle


----------



## 2twenty2

O - onion soup mix packet


----------



## dotty999

P - picnic basket


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quilted toilet paper


----------



## 2twenty2

R - royal dansk cookie


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for switchblade knife


----------



## plodr

T - Tupperware container


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for umbrella hat


----------



## poochee

V - velvet jacket


----------



## Grey03

W - Window Curtains


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox toner


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yoke


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zippo lighter


----------



## poochee

A - ash tray


----------



## plodr

B - bowl


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cribbage board


----------



## Grey03

D - Dog Cage


----------



## 2twenty2

E - elf on a shelf


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for flinder


----------



## Grey03

G - Gold necklace


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hoverboard


----------



## plodr

I - indelible ink pen


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jacket


----------



## Grey03

K - kite


----------



## 2twenty2

L - light bulb


----------



## dotty999

M - milk churn


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for notepad


----------



## 2twenty2

O - orbital sander


----------



## Gr3iz

Um, excuse me? ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I think he's talking to the pencil sharpener


----------



## Gr3iz

Or singing? As in Oh Tannenbaum ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Just curious as to what posts 4899, 4900 and 4901 refer to? They appear to mock something that apparently I'm missing. Would someone care to enlighten me please?


----------



## Gr3iz

You had to be there ... ;-) It looks like knuck changed his entry from _O - pencil sharpener_ to the current post. It's all in good fun. No intense offended ... ;-) We all make these little boo-boos and the rest of us are here to pounce on them! ;-)

Now, to continue with our regularly scheduled programming ...

P is for peanut butter & jelly sandwich


----------



## Cookiegal

Ah, I see. Please on carry.


----------



## Gr3iz

That's what we do best! ;-) We bear watching, but not that closely ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> We bear watching, but not that closely


Well ya know it's a slow day.......


----------



## plodr

Q - quarter


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for razor blade


----------



## dotty999

S - surf board


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for time bomb


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vitamin tablet


----------



## plodr

W - wing nut


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xenon flash tube


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yearbook


----------



## dotty999

Z - zed bed


----------



## 2twenty2

A - ant trap


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bed post (that on which one left the chewing gum overnight)


----------



## plodr

C - chewing gum (which was left on the bedpost)


----------



## Gr3iz

D - drawing pad (that to which we return)


----------



## 2twenty2

E - expensive jewelry


----------



## dotty999

F - fidget spinner


----------



## 2twenty2

G - garage door opener


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hinge


----------



## plodr

I - ivory carving


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jade buddha


----------



## Gr3iz

K - knife sharpener


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lava lamp


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for Monopoly board


----------



## 2twenty2

N - noose


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for obelisk


----------



## 2twenty2

P - petri dish


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarrel


----------



## 2twenty2

R - roaring twenties dress


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for spiderweb


----------



## plodr

T - totem pole


----------



## dotty999

U - urn


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vacuum cleaner


----------



## dotty999

W - wallet


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xray machine


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yellow #2 pencil


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## 2twenty2

A - adze


----------



## plodr

B - bill


----------



## dotty999

C - crayon


----------



## HyperHenry

D - donkey


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for Energizer battery


----------



## 2twenty2

F - feather duster


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gondola


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hula hoop


----------



## plodr

I - ibuprofen capsule


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jello mold


----------



## dotty999

K - kettle


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for laser diode


----------



## dotty999

M - mangle


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nine iron


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oval office desk


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pizza oven


----------



## plodr

Q - quince


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for ring gear


----------



## poochee

S - sand


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tortoise shell


----------



## plodr

U - upper bunk


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for valise


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water pick


----------



## dotty999

X - xray


----------



## poochee

Y - yarmulka


----------



## dotty999

Z - zed bed


----------



## poochee

A - apple


----------



## dotty999

B - bib


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cookie (that's good enough for me) ;-)


----------



## poochee

D - door


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for endcap


----------



## poochee

F - frying pan


----------



## dotty999

G - grill


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hotplate


----------



## dotty999

I - ice box


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jumper cables


----------



## dotty999

K - key


----------



## HyperHenry

L - lightning


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jack in the box


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen scales


----------



## Gr3iz

OK, now I'm confused. We went J-K-L-J-K ... I'm gonna do M and I don't care! ;-)

M is for Milk Duds


----------



## 2twenty2

N - napkin


----------



## plodr

dotty loves "K" this morn. She posted k between O and P in the double letter thread. 

O - oxygen tank


----------



## Grey03

P - Pendant


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarrel


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Reebok shoes


----------



## dotty999

plodr said:


> dotty loves "K" this morn. She posted k between O and P in the double letter thread.
> 
> O - oxygen tank


I like to keep you on your toes, it was worth the error to see if you'd correct me but you didn't, move on now 

S - spice rack


----------



## 2twenty2

T - transponder


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for unicorn horn


----------



## dotty999

V - vase


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wax figurine


----------



## dotty999

X - Xbox


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yard sale sign


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## 2twenty2

A - ankle braclet


----------



## dotty999

B - bangle


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cameo necklace


----------



## plodr

D - dots

for those countries that might not know this candy


----------



## dotty999

E - envelope


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for field hockey ball


----------



## dotty999

G - gemstone


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hailstone


----------



## 2twenty2

I - indian headress


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jeweler's file


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kleenex


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for logs


----------



## 2twenty2

M - matches


----------



## plodr

N - newspaper


----------



## poochee

O - Opera Glasses


----------



## dotty999

P - perfume


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quiche


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for railroad tie


----------



## 2twenty2

S - solenoid


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for thermistor


----------



## plodr

U - upholstery needle


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vest


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for Wankel engine


----------



## HyperHenry

X - X-ray machine


----------



## dotty999

Y - yellow cycle


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zoom lens


----------



## dotty999

A - acorn


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for baton


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chair


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dust bunny


----------



## plodr

E - energizer brand battery


----------



## 2twenty2

F - firecracker


----------



## poochee

G - goose


----------



## HyperHenry

H - Hotel


----------



## Grey03

I - Ink


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for judge's gavel


----------



## Grey03

K - Key Chain


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lucky rabbit's foot


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mink coat


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for narwhal tusk


----------



## plodr

O - oven rack


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pineapple upside-down cake


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quiver


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rifle


----------



## plodr

S - shelf


----------



## poochee

T - tassel


----------



## 2twenty2

U - underwear


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vitamin tablet


----------



## plodr

W - whistle


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophone mallet


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yawl


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zippo lighter


----------



## dotty999

A - anvil


----------



## 2twenty2

B - balloon


----------



## dotty999

C - colour chart


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dulcimer


----------



## 2twenty2

E - electric pencil sharpener


----------



## dotty999

F - fridge magnet


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gadget


----------



## 2twenty2

H - handkerchief


----------



## tony.ken49

I - Iron 

Sent from my Infinix-X551 using Tapatalk


----------



## poochee

J - jewel


----------



## dotty999

K - keyring


----------



## plodr

L - leaf


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for model airplane


----------



## 2twenty2

N - neoprene gloves


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for orange crate


----------



## plodr

P - parking meter


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quiver


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rheostat


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

S - Stop sign


----------



## 2twenty2

T - timex watch


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for umpire's mask


----------



## plodr

V - vitamin pill


----------



## 2twenty2

W - winter gloves


----------



## Deejay100six

X - X-Ray specs


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yak cart


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zoo cage key


----------



## 2twenty2

A - ant trap


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bait box


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chili pepper


----------



## plodr

D - date (the fruit not an appointment)


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for edible underwear


----------



## poochee

F - funny paper


----------



## 2twenty2

G - g-string


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hang glider


----------



## dotty999

I - ice pick


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jet pack


----------



## dotty999

K - keyring


----------



## 2twenty2

L - letter opener


----------



## dotty999

M - monkey wrench


----------



## 2twenty2

N - neon sign


----------



## dotty999

O - ottoman


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for perfume atomizer


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quad atv


----------



## dotty999

R - radio


----------



## plodr

S - sieve


----------



## dotty999

T - turntable


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for UV lamp


----------



## dotty999

V - vase


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for water pump


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox toner


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zit cream


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for atomic bomb


----------



## dotty999

B - bag


----------



## 2twenty2

C - comb


----------



## plodr

D - dog tag


----------



## dotty999

E - earring


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for feather boa


----------



## 2twenty2

G - gnome statue


----------



## dotty999

H - hair band


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ignition coil


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jungle gym


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for key chain


----------



## plodr

L - light bulb


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mantle clock


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for night light


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oil can


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for prototype


----------



## dotty999

Q - quill


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rubber baby buggy bumpers


----------



## dotty999

what a mouthful! 

S - serviette


----------



## plodr

T - towel


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for upper denture plate


----------



## 2twenty2

v - vent


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wishbone


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XTC album


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yak yoke


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zip tie


----------



## plodr

A - apricot pit


----------



## dotty999

B - bobbin


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cuirass


----------



## 2twenty2

D - donkey cart


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for eardrum


----------



## Grey03

F - Fan


----------



## 2twenty2

G - gyro


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hamburger


----------



## 2twenty2

I - italian bread


----------



## plodr

J - jalapeno pepper


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for krill oil capsule


----------



## poochee

L - lab coat


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mink coat


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nickel


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oldsmobile side moulding


----------



## plodr

P - phyllo dough sheet


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quail feather


----------



## Grey03

R - Ruler


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sink


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for triangle


----------



## 2twenty2

U - utility belt


----------



## plodr

V - vise


----------



## dotty999

W - wallet


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xylophone stand


----------



## Grey03

Y - Yogurts


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for ZIF socket


----------



## Grey03

A - Antique Vase


----------



## 2twenty2

B - baseball


----------



## plodr

C - carbon paper


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for diamond ring


----------



## poochee

E - engagement ring


----------



## dotty999

F - fire guard


----------



## 2twenty2

G - grand cherokee


----------



## plodr

H - hymnal


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for Intel Core i7 CPU


----------



## Grey03

J - Jar


----------



## 2twenty2

K - K-Tel record


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lids


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mask


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for Notary stamp


----------



## plodr

O - Oscar statue


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for porcupine quill


----------



## dotty999

Q - quilt


----------



## poochee

R - rug


----------



## dotty999

S - shawl


----------



## poochee

T - turban


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for venturi tube


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water gun


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xebec sails


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yugo motor


----------



## plodr

Z - zoot suit


----------



## 2twenty2

A - aspirin tablet


----------



## Grey03

B - Boots


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cast


----------



## Grey03

D - Duct tape


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for electric blanket


----------



## Grey03

F - Fuel Pump


----------



## 2twenty2

G - g-string


----------



## dotty999

H - hair net


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for igneous rock


----------



## dotty999

J - juice extractor

Hi Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knife


----------



## dotty999

L - lamp


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for magnet

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

N - napkin

Hi Mark!


----------



## plodr

O - ornament


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pinion gear


----------



## dotty999

Q - quilt


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for raspberry


----------



## dotty999

S - sieve


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tee shirt


----------



## Grey03

U - U-bolt


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vest


----------



## dotty999

W - wig


----------



## 2twenty2

X - x-country skis


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zip tie


----------



## 2twenty2

A - alpha-bits


----------



## plodr

B - barber chair


----------



## dotty999

C - comb


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for duster


----------



## Grey03

E - Earphone


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fryer


----------



## plodr

G - grill


----------



## dotty999

H - hat


----------



## 2twenty2

I - ironing board


----------



## dotty999

J - jam pot


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knife sharpener


----------



## Grey03

L - Lipstick


----------



## poochee

M - mat


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nutcracker


----------



## Grey03

O - Oven


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pom pom


----------



## plodr

Q - quoit


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rubber band


----------



## dotty999

S - saucer


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for triangle


----------



## 2twenty2

U - USB thumb drive


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vise


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water spout


----------



## plodr

X - x-box tester


----------



## poochee

Y - yacht


----------



## Grey03

Z - Zipper


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for aspirin


----------



## Grey03

B - Bottle of softdrinks


----------



## 2twenty2

C - couch


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dryer sheet


----------



## dotty999

E - egg cup


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fire hydrant


----------



## dotty999

G - grater


----------



## plodr

H - hi-liter pen


----------



## Gr3iz

I - injection pump


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jetski


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kayak


----------



## 2twenty2

L - landau


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for mandolin


----------



## plodr

N - napkin ring


----------



## 2twenty2

O - optical lens


----------



## dotty999

P - pencil


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quirt


----------



## 2twenty2

R - red ballon


----------



## dotty999

S - swiss army knife


----------



## Cookiegal

T - TUNA


----------



## dotty999

I love tuna! 


T - tung


----------



## Cookiegal

Hey that was my letter!


----------



## dotty999

oopsy! my mistake


----------



## Cookiegal

You've got Tuna on the brain. 

U - umbrella


----------



## dotty999

I must have cos I love it! 

V - vacuum cleaner


----------



## HOBOcs

W - wheelbarrow
(something to carry the Tuna)


----------



## Grey03

X - Xenon


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yarn


----------



## Grey03

Z- Zymurgy


----------



## Gr3iz

Not exactly an item, but ...

A is for apple


----------



## Grey03

just please forgive that  rather than skipping z 

B - Bed sheets


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

C - Can't think of any thing. I have Canned tuna on my mind.


----------



## 2twenty2

D - desk


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for exercise bike


----------



## plodr

F - fig


----------



## dotty999

G - gun


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hasp


----------



## dotty999

I - ink bottle


----------



## Grey03

J - Jelly Case


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knife

Happy birthday Benjo!


----------



## Grey03

L - Lanterns

Thanks Mark !


----------



## 2twenty2

M - moldy book


----------



## dotty999

N - newspaper

Happy Birthday from me too Benjo!


----------



## plodr

O - otterbox (phone case brand)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## 2twenty2

P - popcorn popper


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

horseshoe but that is

*Q - Quite* another thing.

(judges can we get a ruling?)


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rivets


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for scissor jack

Jimmy, my vote is that "quite" is not an item ... Dotty is the queen.


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

I'm just going to post

T - Tig welder

before I slink away in shame.


----------



## Cookiegal

U - Undertaker


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for violin case


----------



## 2twenty2

W - waffle iron


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for Xerox MFP


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yellow rubber ducky


----------



## plodr

Z - zip bag


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for accelerometer


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bag of marbles


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for colostomy bag


----------



## 2twenty2

D - douche bag


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for elephant's tusks


----------



## 2twenty2

F - funnel


----------



## dotty999

G - goblet


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hoover vacuum


----------



## dotty999

I - ice pick


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jacket


----------



## dotty999

K -keyring


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lint brush


----------



## dotty999

M - music book


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nose ring


----------



## plodr

O - odometer


----------



## Grey03

P - Plaque



dotty999 said:


> Happy Birthday from me too Benjo!





plodr said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thanks Liz and Dotty


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quart jar


----------



## Grey03

R - Ribbon Cartridge


----------



## dotty999

S - saddle


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for Triumph motorcycle


----------



## 2twenty2

U - underwear


----------



## plodr

V - violet pot


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for watermelon rind


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Gr3iz said:


> W is for watermelon rind


I, like Tom T. Hall, prefer watermelon wine.

X-wife, or hubby as the case may be.


----------



## Grey03

Jimmyjackjumpup said:


> X-wife, or hubby as the case may be.


Is it an item ?

Y - Yoyo


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zebec


----------



## 2twenty2

A - aztec artifact


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bowling ball


----------



## 2twenty2

C - CBS logo


----------



## plodr

D - dinosaur model


----------



## Cookiegal

E - Excalibur car


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for four-leaf clover


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Grey03 said:


> Is it an item ?


Man. They always get me with the small print.

G - Gulf ball


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hula hoop


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for indelible ink marker


----------



## plodr

J - jack (not for a car, but the metal ones I used to play jacks with.


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Kink's LP


----------



## Gr3iz

L - limb


----------



## 2twenty2

M - milk jug


----------



## Gr3iz

N - NACA duct


----------



## 2twenty2

O - off road bike


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for potted plant


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Quiz sheet


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rifle scope


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for shipping container


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tension bandage


----------



## plodr

U - underwear


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for velvet sheets


----------



## Grey03

W - Wax


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xylophone hammer


----------



## Grey03

Y - Yacht Flag


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zip line


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for ammeter


----------



## plodr

B - bulb (flower or light)


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

C is for Liz - Coffee


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dragonfly ornament


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for endoscope


----------



## 2twenty2

F - flyshooter (bug gun)


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gyroscope


----------



## plodr

H - hoop (used for needlework)


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for irrigation pipe


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jet engine


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knapsack


----------



## dotty999

L - laptop


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for mirror


----------



## plodr

N - net scrubber


----------



## dotty999

O - ottoman


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for paper cutter


----------



## Grey03

R - Road Signs


----------



## 2twenty2

I'll do "Q"

Q - quarter


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for scroll saw


----------



## plodr

T - tweezers


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for umbrella stand


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

V - Valencia orange


----------



## 2twenty2

W - winter coat


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for Xebec


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yield sign


----------



## plodr

Z - Zune


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for adz


----------



## Cookiegal

B is for badger


----------



## 2twenty2

C - comb


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dirty movie


----------



## 2twenty2

E - external sound card


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

F - fidget spinner


----------



## Grey03

G - Gloves


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hard cover book


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ignition switch


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Jensen loudspeaker


----------



## plodr

K - knitting needle case


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

L - Load lock (tool used by truckers)


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for moon rocks


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

N - noddle


----------



## 2twenty2

O - optic fiber cable


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pretzel


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quartz watch


----------



## plodr

R - resistor


----------



## 2twenty2

S - spice rack


----------



## Grey03

T - Train Rails


----------



## 2twenty2

U - USB speakers


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for Viking helmet


----------



## plodr

W - whistle


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophone


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zoot suit


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for alpaca scat


----------



## 2twenty2

B - boat trailer


----------



## Grey03

C - Christmas Tree Balls


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dartboard


----------



## 2twenty2

E - earring


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for floral arrangement


----------



## plodr

G - garbage can


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

H - Heavy Chevy


----------



## 2twenty2

I - instruction manual


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jump rope


----------



## 2twenty2

K - karaoke machine


----------



## plodr

L - liquid soap dispenser


----------



## 2twenty2

M - match stick


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nude painting


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oil painting


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for peanut butter & jelly sandwich


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Quantum Of Solace dvd


----------



## plodr

R - radio


----------



## 2twenty2

S - solar panel


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tympani


----------



## 2twenty2

U - USB cable


----------



## plodr

V - visor


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wishbone


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xbox


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yarn ball


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zit cream


----------



## plodr

A - archery set


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for billiard table


----------



## Grey03

C - Chalk


----------



## Gr3iz

d is for diaper pin


----------



## 2twenty2

E - exit sign


----------



## plodr

F - fence


----------



## 2twenty2

G - graph paper


----------



## Grey03

H - Halloween Mask


----------



## 2twenty2

I - inner tube


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jeans


----------



## plodr

K - king sized sheet


----------



## 2twenty2

L - laundry hamper


----------



## Grey03

M - Map


----------



## 2twenty2

N - neoprene gloves


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for obelisk


----------



## 2twenty2

P - plow


----------



## plodr

Q - quart jar


----------



## 2twenty2

R - refurbished tv


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for sabre


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tooth brush


----------



## plodr

U - unicorn poster


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vest


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for worry stone


----------



## 2twenty2

X - X train crossing sign


----------



## plodr

Y - yeast cake


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zit cream


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for antique desk


----------



## 2twenty2

B - button


----------



## plodr

C - curling iron


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for divan


----------



## 2twenty2

E - elevator control panel


----------



## plodr

F - flour canister


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for guitar pick


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hoosier tires


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for intake manifold gasket


----------



## Grey03

J - Jar


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for key fob


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lead pipe


----------



## plodr

M - money clip


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nine iron


----------



## 2twenty2

O - opener


----------



## plodr

P - pamphlet


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quartz watch


----------



## Cookiegal

R - Raggedy Anne doll


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sandpaper


----------



## plodr

T - toolbox


----------



## 2twenty2

U - undercoating


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for Valentine's Day card


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wood stove


----------



## plodr

X - X-box


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Y-adapter cable


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zipper pull


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Australia flag


----------



## plodr

B - ballet shoes


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chalk


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for diadem


----------



## 2twenty2

E - ethernet card


----------



## plodr

F - fashion magazine


----------



## 2twenty2

G - garden gnome


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hairnet


----------



## 2twenty2

I - inner tube


----------



## plodr

J - jelly donut


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kleenex


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for loudspeaker


----------



## 2twenty2

M - microphone


----------



## dotty999

N - nasal spray


----------



## plodr

O - oil cruet


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for potted petunia


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Q-tip


----------



## plodr

R - recipe box


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sandbox


----------



## Grey03

T - Table napkin


----------



## 2twenty2

U - USB drive


----------



## plodr

V - violet pot


----------



## 2twenty2

W - whistle


----------



## dotty999

X - xray


----------



## HOBOcs

Y - Yearbook


----------



## Gr3iz

Z - zeppelin


----------



## plodr

A - apricot


----------



## dotty999

B - bobbin


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chainlink fence


----------



## dotty999

D - desk


----------



## 2twenty2

E - electric range


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fireplace damper handle


----------



## 2twenty2

G - grinder


----------



## dotty999

H - hair grip


----------



## 2twenty2

I - inverter


----------



## plodr

J - jumper cable


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knife


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for ladle


----------



## 2twenty2

M - masking tape


----------



## plodr

N - needle-nose pliers


----------



## 2twenty2

O - old worn out jeans


----------



## Gr3iz

P - plastic bag


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quart bottle


----------



## plodr

R - ruby slippers


----------



## 2twenty2

S - scalpel


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tinsel strands


----------



## 2twenty2

U - universal joint


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vacuum cleaner attachment


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water pressure gauge


----------



## plodr

X - xebec


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - y adapter cable


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zookeeper's keys


----------



## dotty999

A - arm band


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for barkeep's towel


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cushion


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dipstick


----------



## dotty999

E - eyeliner


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fish hook


----------



## dotty999

G - griddle


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hookah


----------



## dotty999

I - ink pot


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for joint


----------



## dotty999

K - keyring


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for luxury vehicle


----------



## dotty999

M - matchbox


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nightgown


----------



## dotty999

O - oak dresser


----------



## plodr

P - pencil


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quirt


----------



## 2twenty2

R - radiator


----------



## dotty999

S - silver goblet


----------



## 2twenty2

T - thumb drive


----------



## plodr

U - USB port


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for valve spring


----------



## dotty999

W - wall chart


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophone


----------



## HOBOcs

Y - YO-YO


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zip tie


----------



## dotty999

A - anvil


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bracelet


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cuff links


----------



## dotty999

D - drum


----------



## plodr

E - engraving tool


----------



## dotty999

F - fly swatter


----------



## HOBOcs

G - Golf Club


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hula hoop


----------



## HOBOcs

I - Instrument panel


----------



## 2twenty2

J - juice box


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kiln door


----------



## 2twenty2

L - laptop desk


----------



## dotty999

M - magnet


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for newel post


----------



## 2twenty2

O - onion soup bowl


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## plodr

Q - quick bread mix


----------



## 2twenty2

R - research paper


----------



## dotty999

S - saw


----------



## 2twenty2

T - t-shirt transfer


----------



## HOBOcs

U - Under Amour Shirt 

(for the T shirt transfer)


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vase


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wainscoting


----------



## 2twenty2

X - x-box game pad


----------



## plodr

Y - yamaka


----------



## dotty999

Z - zed bed


----------



## 2twenty2

A - afghan


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for basin


----------



## 2twenty2

C - camera lens


----------



## plodr

D - dog house


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for Ethernet cable


----------



## dotty999

F - fender


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for guy wire


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hive


----------



## dotty999

I - ice box


----------



## HOBOcs

J - Jar


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kaleidoscope


----------



## dotty999

L - loom


----------



## plodr

M - mail box


----------



## 2twenty2

N - noose


----------



## HOBOcs

O - oboe


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pillow case


----------



## plodr

Q - quiz book


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for relics


----------



## 2twenty2

S - stripper pole


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for toothpick


----------



## 2twenty2

U - upper denture


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for velvet painting


----------



## 2twenty2

W - whistle


----------



## plodr

X - X-box game


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yoyo string


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zebra figurine


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for antenna amplifier


----------



## plodr

B - banjo


----------



## dotty999

C - carton


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for derringer


----------



## 2twenty2

E - external optical drive


----------



## plodr

F - fence


----------



## 2twenty2

G - garbage bag


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hole saw


----------



## 2twenty2

I - investment certificate


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jelly jar


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kite reel


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lemon seeds


----------



## plodr

M - motor oil


----------



## 2twenty2

N - noodle rod


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for octagonal sign


----------



## 2twenty2

P - place mat


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quirt


----------



## plodr

R - razor


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for sabre


----------



## 2twenty2

T - thermometer


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for ultraviolet lamp


----------



## 2twenty2

V - venturi tube


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wax figurine


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone stick


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yeti figurine


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zeppelin rudder


----------



## 2twenty2

A - astronaut space suit


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bell bottoms


----------



## 2twenty2

C - christmas wreath


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for DVD player


----------



## 2twenty2

E - elf on a shelf


----------



## plodr

F - frosting (for Christmas cookies)


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for G-string


----------



## 2twenty2

H - harpsichord


----------



## plodr

I - ice cube tray


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jet ski


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knife sharpener


----------



## plodr

L - lug wrench


----------



## 2twenty2

M - math book


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nails


----------



## 2twenty2

O - ostrich egg


----------



## plodr

P - present


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quiver


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rocks


----------



## 2twenty2

S - stove


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for triangle


----------



## plodr

U - upholstery fabric


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vial


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water fountain


----------



## Gr3iz

X - Xerox all-in-one printer


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yardstick


----------



## plodr

Z - zebra fabric blouse


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for actuator arm


----------



## 2twenty2

B - blue tooth headphones


----------



## plodr

C - calendar


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dentures


----------



## dotty999

E - eggcup


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fishbowl


----------



## 2twenty2

G - google home speaker


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for home theater system


----------



## plodr

I - image file


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Janis Joplin record


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for keg of beer


----------



## HOBOcs

L is for Lights on the Christmas Tree


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mistletoe


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nativity pieces


----------



## plodr

O - oblong jewelry box


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for poinsettia plants


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quiche recipe


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for radishes


----------



## HOBOcs

S is for the Star at the top of the tree


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tinsel


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for the underwear we find under the tree (often wrapped)


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vest, leather


----------



## plodr

W - waistcoat


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xebec


----------



## HOBOcs

Y is for Yamaha Motorcycle


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zamboni


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for appliance


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bootlace


----------



## plodr

C - cleanser, face


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dice


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for emerald necklace


----------



## 2twenty2

F - flea collar


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for G-string


----------



## dotty999

H - hat


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for icicles


----------



## dotty999

J - jacket


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kite string winder


----------



## plodr

L - looking glass


----------



## 2twenty2

M - movie projector


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for newel post


----------



## 2twenty2

O - opal


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pots & pans


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quiver


----------



## plodr

R - radio


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for stereo receiver


----------



## 2twenty2

T - television set


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for U-Haul truck


----------



## 2twenty2

U-Hail truck ?

V - vase


----------



## plodr

W - wire brush

U-Hail truck is to U-Haul truck as Uber is to Taxi


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X key on a keyboard

Fat fingers ... ;-)


----------



## Grey03

Y is for Y key on a keyboard

Credits to Gr3iz


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zip line


----------



## plodr

A - alphabet noodles


----------



## Grey03

B - Bread Toaster


----------



## 2twenty2

C - crock pot


----------



## Grey03

D - Duster


----------



## 2twenty2

E - eaves trough


----------



## plodr

F - funnel


----------



## 2twenty2

G - glass case


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hairnet


----------



## 2twenty2

I - inverter


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jingling bells


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kris kringle suit


----------



## plodr

L - logs, yule


----------



## 2twenty2

M - *Merry* *Christmas* *sign *


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for Noel decorations


----------



## plodr

O - ode


----------



## 2twenty2

P - poinsettia


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarter stick of dynamite


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rubber ball


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for stereo preamp


----------



## plodr

T - tinsel strand


----------



## 2twenty2

U - UHF antenna


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for VR headset


----------



## 2twenty2

W - woods prospector tent


----------



## dotty999

X - xray


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yak turd


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zipper


----------



## plodr

A - arm chair


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bird cage


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cap gun


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for Derringer


----------



## 2twenty2

E - ear plugs


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fur coat


----------



## 2twenty2

G - glad bag


----------



## plodr

H - heating pad


----------



## 2twenty2

I - inn towel


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jug of 'shine


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knife


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lanyard


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mayapple


----------



## plodr

N - needle threader


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for obelisk


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pool table


----------



## plodr

Q - quilt frame


----------



## 2twenty2

R - radiator


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for skirt


----------



## 2twenty2

T - trousers


----------



## plodr

U - umbrella


----------



## 2twenty2

V - v neck sweater


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wishbone


----------



## dotty999

X - xbox


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yams


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zip tie


----------



## plodr

A - apricot jam


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for beret


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cutting board


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for drawing board


----------



## 2twenty2

E - emery board


----------



## plodr

F - file


----------



## 2twenty2

G - gigabyte motherboard


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hamper


----------



## 2twenty2

I - impeller


----------



## dotty999

J - jug


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kleenex


----------



## plodr

L - lawn mower


----------



## dotty999

M - music box


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nutmeg bottle


----------



## dotty999

O - opener


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pipe cleaner


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - queen size mattress


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rafters


----------



## plodr

S - soap dispenser


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tongue depressor


----------



## 2twenty2

U - upper dentures


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for Viceroy cigarettes


----------



## 2twenty2

W - winston cigarettes


----------



## plodr

X - x-ray machine


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yamaha motorcycle


----------



## plodr

Z - ziplock bag


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Avalanche, Colorado NHL sweater


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for blender


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Chicago Black Hawks NHL sweater


----------



## dotty999

D - duster


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for ermine stole


----------



## dotty999

F - flask


----------



## 2twenty2

G - gold bracelet


----------



## plodr

H - holster


----------



## dotty999

I - ink bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jewel


----------



## 2twenty2

K - K-cup


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for ladle


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mud pie


----------



## plodr

N - noodle


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for orange


----------



## dotty999

P - pie dish


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Qbert video game


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for radish


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sweet potato pie


----------



## plodr

T - top coat


----------



## 2twenty2

U - usb charger


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for van


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water wheel


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone stick


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yurt


----------



## dotty999

Z - zed bed


----------



## 2twenty2

A - ant farm


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for barricade


----------



## plodr

C - cassette tape


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dumbbell


----------



## 2twenty2

E - eveready battery


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## 2twenty2

G - goggles


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for harpoon


----------



## 2twenty2

I - i-pad


----------



## plodr

J - jerky stick


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knockwurst


----------



## 2twenty2

L - little teeny weeny yellow polka dot bikini


----------



## plodr

M - marshmallow


----------



## dotty999

N - nutcracker


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oil can


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pea shooter


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quantum computer


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for racquetball net


----------



## plodr

S - spice rack


----------



## 2twenty2

T - thimble


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## plodr

V - vinegar bottle


----------



## dotty999

W - wrapping paper


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophone


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zapper


----------



## plodr

A - album


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for brassiere


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chamois


----------



## dotty999

D - doorbell


----------



## 2twenty2

E - ear plugs


----------



## dotty999

F - fender


----------



## 2twenty2

G - garland


----------



## dotty999

H - hat


----------



## plodr

I - ice pick


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jack-in-the-box


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knobby tire


----------



## 2twenty2

L - legal document


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for magazine rack


----------



## plodr

N - net scrubber


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for Otis elevator


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for Qi charging pad


----------



## 2twenty2

R - running board


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for sprocket


----------



## 2twenty2

T - transaxle


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## plodr

V - velvet painting


----------



## dotty999

W - wardrobe


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xlarge t shirt


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zippo lighter


----------



## dotty999

A - apple corer


----------



## plodr

B - ballet slippers


----------



## dotty999

C - corkscrew


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dipper


----------



## dotty999

E - envelope


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for flugelhorn


----------



## 2twenty2

G - glue gun


----------



## plodr

H - hula hoop


----------



## dotty999

I - ice bucket


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jungle gym


----------



## plodr

K - knife


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lipstick


----------



## dotty999

M - matchstick


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nit comb


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oil filter


----------



## dotty999

P -purse


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for "Quarantined" sign


----------



## 2twenty2

R - reserved sign


----------



## dotty999

S - sugar bowl


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tin sign


----------



## plodr

U - upper berth


----------



## dotty999

V - vanity case


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wax figure


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox paper


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zinfandel


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for ankle bone


----------



## 2twenty2

B - blond wig


----------



## plodr

C - chrome bumper


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drum sticks


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for event ticket


----------



## 2twenty2

F - flea collar


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for Geiger counter


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hookah pipe


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for incense burner


----------



## dotty999

J - jar


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kit kat candy bar


----------



## plodr

L - lotus blossom


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for malachite gemstone


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nachos


----------



## dotty999

O - opal ring


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for peach pit


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quarter


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for ratchet


----------



## 2twenty2

S - satchel


----------



## dotty999

T - thimble


----------



## 2twenty2

U - USB expansion card


----------



## dotty999

V - velvet bow


----------



## 2twenty2

W - watering can


----------



## dotty999

X - xray


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yard stick


----------



## plodr

Z - zither


----------



## dotty999

A - anvil


----------



## 2twenty2

B - belt buckle


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for candle wick


----------



## dotty999

D - doorknob


----------



## 2twenty2

E - elephant figurine


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fife


----------



## dotty999

G - gravy boat


----------



## plodr

H - halter top


----------



## 2twenty2

I - intel processor


----------



## dotty999

J - juke box


----------



## 2twenty2

K - k-tel record


----------



## dotty999

L - loofah


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for monocle


----------



## plodr

N - nut cracker


----------



## dotty999

O - ottoman


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for peacoat


----------



## plodr

Q - quince jelly


----------



## dotty999

R - ruby ring


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for staff


----------



## dotty999

T - turntable


----------



## 2twenty2

U - upper ball joint


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for valve cover gasket


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wainscotting


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xylophone mallet


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yellow rain coat


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zeppelin


----------



## 2twenty2

A - air filter


----------



## plodr

B - ball joint


----------



## 2twenty2

C - clutch plate


----------



## dotty999

D - darning needle


----------



## 2twenty2

E - earring


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for ferrite bead


----------



## plodr

G - gong


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hotel vacancy sign


----------



## Gr3iz

I - irrigation pipe


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jackknife


----------



## dotty999

K - knife


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lice comb


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for makeup mirror


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nite lite


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for orange


----------



## dotty999

P - perfume bottle


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quill


----------



## dotty999

R - ruler


----------



## 2twenty2

S - shaver


----------



## plodr

T - tennis racket


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for Uriah Heep CD


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vegetable steamer


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wicker waste basket


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xlarge t shirt


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yellow tractor


----------



## plodr

Z - zipper


----------



## 2twenty2

A - african tribal mask


----------



## dotty999

B - balloon


----------



## 2twenty2

C - charcoal


----------



## dotty999

D - dishwasher


----------



## HOBOcs

E - eggs


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fish bowl


----------



## dotty999

G - goblet


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hockey puck


----------



## plodr

I - ink spot


----------



## dotty999

J - jam jar


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kellogg's corn flakes cereal box


----------



## dotty999

L - lemon squeezer


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for mangle


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NBA hat


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oak plank


----------



## 2twenty2

P - Philadelphia Flyers sweater


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quilted toilet paper


----------



## 2twenty2

R - red wagon


----------



## plodr

S - sketch pad


----------



## 2twenty2

T - trench coat


----------



## dotty999

U -urn


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vase


----------



## dotty999

W - water bottle


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophone


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yurt


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zoot suit


----------



## plodr

A - animal skin rug


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for beanie


----------



## dotty999

C - cocktail shaker


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for diamond drill bit


----------



## 2twenty2

E - external hard drive


----------



## dotty999

F - fur rug


----------



## 2twenty2

G - gnome garden ornament


----------



## dotty999

H - hairbrush


----------



## plodr

I - inhaler


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jackknife


----------



## 2twenty2

K - KFC bucket


----------



## plodr

L - limousine


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for milk crate


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nesting box


----------



## dotty999

N - napkin


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for optical disk drive


----------



## 2twenty2

2 "N" in a row?

P - pencil


----------



## Gr3iz

It would appear they both posted at the same time. I'd noticed a little lag a while ago. It could easily have gone unnoticed ...

Q is for quail feather


----------



## dotty999

R - ribbon

nothing goes unnoticed here..


----------



## 2twenty2

S - scrap of paper


----------



## dotty999

T - torch


----------



## 2twenty2

U - Utah governor


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vent cover


----------



## dotty999

W - window lock


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-Ray film


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yo yo


----------



## HOBOcs

Z - zipper


----------



## 2twenty2

A - afghan


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for boxtop


----------



## 2twenty2

C - coffee cup


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for duct tape


----------



## plodr

E - eraser


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fire extinguisher


----------



## dotty999

G - grater


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hula hoop


----------



## HOBOcs

I - Ice cube tray


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jailer's key


----------



## 2twenty2

K - key fob


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for LED bulb


----------



## 2twenty2

M - magazine


----------



## plodr

N - nylon jacket


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for onion


----------



## 2twenty2

P - puppet


----------



## HOBOcs

Q - Quiz Master


----------



## Gr3iz

Er, Jim? Is that really considered an "item"? ;-)

R is for radio


----------



## 2twenty2

S - solarium


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tusk


----------



## plodr

apparently there is a software program called Quiz Master.
http://cmaquizmaster.org/about

U - ukulele


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vise


----------



## plodr

W - whale's tooth


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xcountry skis


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for Yamaha keyboard


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zoop video game


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for anchor chain


----------



## 2twenty2

B - blunderbuss


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cat's paw


----------



## plodr

D - doorbell


----------



## 2twenty2

E - earphones


----------



## dotty999

F - fan heater


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gyroscope


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hammer drill


----------



## dotty999

I - inkwell


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jet pack


----------



## dotty999

K - kilt


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for Lego blocks


----------



## dotty999

M - mallet


----------



## plodr

N - needle nose pliers


----------



## dotty999

O - ottoman


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pool skimmer


----------



## dotty999

Q - quiche dish


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rice cooker


----------



## dotty999

S - saucepan


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tool bag


----------



## 2twenty2

U - umbrella


----------



## plodr

V - vitamin pill


----------



## HOBOcs

W - weather vane


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for Xerox printer


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yugo


----------



## dotty999

Z - zed bed


----------



## 2twenty2

A - air hog helicopter


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bird bath


----------



## 2twenty2

C - candy bar


----------



## dotty999

D - duffle bag


----------



## 2twenty2

E - e-bike


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for flagon


----------



## dotty999

G - grill pan


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hamper


----------



## dotty999

I - ice bucket


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for junk car


----------



## dotty999

K - kite


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for LED flashlight


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mattress


----------



## plodr

N - notepad


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oarlock


----------



## 2twenty2

P - planter box


----------



## plodr

Q - quarantine sign


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for recliner


----------



## 2twenty2

S - satchel


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tin snips


----------



## 2twenty2

U - universal joint


----------



## jenny6

V - Vanity Bag


----------



## 2twenty2

W - whistle


----------



## jenny6

x - xylophone


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yoke


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for accelerometer


----------



## jenny6

B - bandage


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cookie cutter


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dynamometer


----------



## dotty999

E - ear muffs


----------



## plodr

F - frankfurter


----------



## dotty999

G - grater


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hamburger bun


----------



## 2twenty2

I - impeller


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jail cell door key


----------



## jenny6

K - Keyboard


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lock


----------



## dotty999

M - mallet


----------



## jenny6

N - Nose Pin


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pineapple ring


----------



## jenny6

Q - quill pen


----------



## plodr

R - radar screen


----------



## jenny6

S - Soap box


----------



## dotty999

T - trinket box


----------



## jenny6

U - Umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for velveteen rabbit


----------



## dotty999

W - whistle


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophone


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for Yamaha motorcycle


----------



## dotty999

Z - zed bed


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for aglets


----------



## HOBOcs

B is for Book Ends


----------



## 2twenty2

C - candle


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for daisies


----------



## 2twenty2

E - ear rings


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for frigate


----------



## plodr

G - Game Boy


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hockey puck


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for I-beam


----------



## HOBOcs

J - junk


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kickstand


----------



## HOBOcs

L - lake


----------



## 2twenty2

M - milk jug


----------



## dotty999

N - nail polish


----------



## 2twenty2

O - orange crate


----------



## dotty999

P - picture


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quirt


----------



## 2twenty2

R - radiator


----------



## plodr

S - scissors


----------



## dotty999

T - tweezers


----------



## 2twenty2

U - undershirt


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for valise


----------



## HOBOcs

W is for Welcome Mat


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xylophone mallets


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yoyo


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zither


----------



## 2twenty2

A - antenna


----------



## dotty999

B - banjo


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cm4228hd


----------



## dotty999

try again with a valid item?


----------



## 2twenty2

> try again with a valid item?


That is a valid item! That is a *Channel Master 4228 HD antenna*


----------



## plodr

D - door knob


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for elephant's tusk


----------



## dotty999

2twenty2 said:


> That is a valid item! That is a *Channel Master 4228 HD antenna*


you gave a model number and not the name of an item, in this case an antenna!


----------



## HOBOcs

F - Fire place


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for guitar pick


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hula hoop


----------



## dotty999

I - ice pick


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jello


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for key fob


----------



## 2twenty2

L - linoleum knife


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for machete


----------



## 2twenty2

N - neoprene gloves


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for ornamental plate


----------



## dotty999

P - piano


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarter stick of dynamite


----------



## dotty999

R - radio


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for spaceship


----------



## plodr

T - tin cup


----------



## HOBOcs

U - Underwear


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for Valium tablets


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wool sweater


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-Ray film


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yoyo


----------



## plodr

Z - zest soap


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for accelerator pedal


----------



## dotty999

B - button


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cm4221


----------



## plodr

D - dog


----------



## 2twenty2

E - electric razor


----------



## HOBOcs

F - Fuel Gage


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for Gatling gun


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hot air balloon


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for irrigation pipe


----------



## plodr

J - jump rope


----------



## dotty999

K - key


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lever


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for microphone stand


----------



## HOBOcs

N - Nylon Rope


----------



## 2twenty2

O - O ring


----------



## plodr

P - popover pan


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quiver


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for record player


----------



## 2twenty2

S - silver ingot


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for trivet


----------



## 2twenty2

U - usb drive


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for venison burger


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Willys MB


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for Xerox printer/scanner/copier


----------



## plodr

Y - yearly calendar


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zebec


----------



## 2twenty2

A - antenna


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for beard brush


----------



## plodr

C - choir robe


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dumbbell


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for Enter sign


----------



## 2twenty2

F - floor tile


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for garage door opener


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hand held gps unit


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for intake manifold


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jack


----------



## plodr

K - knife sharpener


----------



## 2twenty2

L - listerine


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kite string winder


----------



## 2twenty2

L - letter opener


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for mop bucket


----------



## dotty999

N - newspaper


----------



## HOBOcs

O - On / Off switch


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pirate's peg leg


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quick dry cement


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for raisins


----------



## 2twenty2

S - scout knife


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tomahawk


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vase stand


----------



## dotty999

W - watch


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox toner


----------



## dotty999

Y - yo yo


----------



## plodr

Z - zippered pouch


----------



## dotty999

A - apple corer


----------



## 2twenty2

B - booties


----------



## dotty999

C - cardigan


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for disaster recovery back-up tapes


----------



## 2twenty2

E - electric deep fryer


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for garbage disposal


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hook


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ignition switch


----------



## dotty999

J - jam jar


----------



## plodr

K - kiln


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for Lincoln Logs


----------



## 2twenty2

M - match


----------



## dotty999

N - nutcracker


----------



## 2twenty2

O - opal


----------



## plodr

P - pearl


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quartz


----------



## dotty999

R - ruler


----------



## 2twenty2

S - silver


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for teeth


----------



## 2twenty2

U - uhd smart tv


----------



## plodr

V - Victrola


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wallwart


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophone hammer


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zookeeper's key


----------



## 2twenty2

A - atomic clock


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bandana


----------



## 2twenty2

C - camera


----------



## plodr

D - desk


----------



## HOBOcs

E - Egg timer


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fly reel


----------



## 2twenty2

G - grand piano


----------



## dotty999

H - hatchet


----------



## plodr

I - ingot


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jukebox


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knobby tires


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lanyard


----------



## plodr

M - maple syrup bucket


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for Niagra Falls souvenir tee shirt


----------



## 2twenty2

O - onion soup bowl


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pipe wrench


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quilt


----------



## plodr

R - ruler


----------



## 2twenty2

S - solder iron


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tensioner


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U clamp


----------



## plodr

V - vise clamp


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wrench


----------



## 2twenty2

X - x file


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yurt


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for acorn


----------



## dotty999

B - broom


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cotton gin


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dixie cup


----------



## plodr

E - envelope


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fender


----------



## dotty999

G - garter


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hot rod


----------



## 2twenty2

I - INXS poster


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for junk drawer


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kangaroo dung


----------



## plodr

L - laptop board


----------



## dotty999

M - map


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for napkin ring


----------



## 2twenty2

O - ovaltine


----------



## plodr

P - paper punch


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quiver full of arrows


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rutabaga


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for spurs


----------



## 2twenty2

T - thermometer


----------



## plodr

U - umbrella stand


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for volume knob


----------



## 2twenty2

W - watering can


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone


----------



## RT

Y = your computer


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for apricot pit


----------



## HOBOcs

B is for Banana peels


----------



## 2twenty2

C - crab apple seeds


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dates


----------



## 2twenty2

E - eagle talon


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for flippers


----------



## 2twenty2

G - goose down


----------



## plodr

H - holster


----------



## Shellae

I- Ice tray


----------



## dotty999

J - judo belt


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for keel


----------



## dotty999

L - laundry basket


----------



## RT

M = motorcycle


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for noodles


----------



## dotty999

O - ottoman


----------



## plodr

P - pan


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quail feather


----------



## dotty999

R - rag doll


----------



## HOBOcs

S is for snow shovel


----------



## dotty999

T - trowel


----------



## HOBOcs

U - umbrella


----------



## dotty999

V - vegetable rack


----------



## 2twenty2

W - waterpik


----------



## dotty999

X - x box


----------



## plodr

Y - yacht


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zip tie


----------



## 2twenty2

A - ant trap


----------



## plodr

B - barn door


----------



## dotty999

C - coffee pot


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dropper


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for Edsel hood ornament


----------



## dotty999

F - fez


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gallon size ziplock bag


----------



## dotty999

H - horn


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for igneous rock


----------



## dotty999

J - judo belt


----------



## HOBOcs

K - Knife


----------



## dotty999

L - laser pen


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Mercedes emblem


----------



## plodr

N - needle threader


----------



## 2twenty2

O - optiplex 780


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pet rock


----------



## dotty999

Q - quilt


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for roof


----------



## 2twenty2

S - ssd


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for toggle switch


----------



## plodr

U - universal ball joint


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for valvetrain


----------



## dotty999

W - watering can


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-Box One power supply


----------



## HOBOcs

Y is for yoyo


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## 2twenty2

A - air filter


----------



## dotty999

B - badge


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cap


----------



## plodr

D - dice


----------



## 2twenty2

E - elephant tusk


----------



## HOBOcs

F - Fly swatter


----------



## 2twenty2

G - g-string


----------



## HOBOcs

H - Hat rack


----------



## 2twenty2

I - insole


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jimmies


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kleenex


----------



## plodr

L - linseed oil bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for medical chart


----------



## dotty999

N - nasal spray


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oral contraceptive


----------



## dotty999

P - pillow


----------



## plodr

Q - queen (in a chess set)


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rook (in a chess set)


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for spider web


----------



## dotty999

T - tie pin


----------



## 2twenty2

U - uv light


----------



## dotty999

V - velvet bow


----------



## 2twenty2

W - whistle


----------



## dotty999

X - xray


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yellow crayon


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zebra figurine


----------



## dotty999

A - acorn


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for baked potato


----------



## plodr

C - comic book


----------



## dotty999

D - drawing pin


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for elevator


----------



## dotty999

F - fan heater


----------



## 2twenty2

G - glazed doughnut


----------



## plodr

H - hot plate


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for inner tube


----------



## dotty999

J - jar


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kneeling pads


----------



## dotty999

L - lingerie


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mink coat


----------



## dotty999

N - nutcracker


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oval mirror


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for powder puff


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quartz watch


----------



## plodr

R - ring holder


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for silver dollar


----------



## 2twenty2

T - transducer


----------



## plodr

U - umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for Victrola


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water fountain


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-Ray plates


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - y adapter cable


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## plodr

A - antacid tablet


----------



## dotty999

B - button


----------



## 2twenty2

C - charcoal bbq


----------



## dotty999

D - dish


----------



## 2twenty2

E - electric guitar


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for flour sifter


----------



## 2twenty2

G - guitar stand


----------



## dotty999

H - honey pot


----------



## plodr

I - ice cream scoop


----------



## dotty999

J - jam jar


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kneecap


----------



## 2twenty2

L - liquor cabinet


----------



## dotty999

M - medicine chest


----------



## 2twenty2

N - national archives


----------



## dotty999

O - ottoman


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pin cushion


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quart jar


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rustic furniture


----------



## dotty999

S - silver salver


----------



## plodr

T - tin cup


----------



## 2twenty2

U - UHF antenna


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for valve spring


----------



## 2twenty2

W - waste basket


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xebec


----------



## dotty999

Y - yo yo


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zoot suit


----------



## dotty999

A - ashtray


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bidet


----------



## dotty999

C - coverlet


----------



## plodr

D - dune buggy


----------



## dotty999

E - egg cup


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fountain pen


----------



## dotty999

G - garnet ring


----------



## 2twenty2

H - harness


----------



## plodr

I - invisible ink


----------



## dotty999

J - jade necklace


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knife sharpener


----------



## 2twenty2

L - letter opener


----------



## dotty999

M - mood ring


----------



## 2twenty2

N - neon sign


----------



## plodr

O - oven rack


----------



## dotty999

P - puppet


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarterstaff


----------



## 2twenty2

R - room divider


----------



## plodr

S - salamander


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tripod


----------



## dotty999

U - urn


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vessel


----------



## plodr

W - whistle


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xylophone hammer


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yamaha motorcycle


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zebra crossing sign


----------



## 2twenty2

A - AC/DC t-shirt


----------



## plodr

B - bread box


----------



## dotty999

C - cup


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dice


----------



## dotty999

E - emery board


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for freight train


----------



## dotty999

G - golf ball


----------



## HOBOcs

H - Hang Glider


----------



## dotty999

I - inkwell


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jewels


----------



## dotty999

K - key


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for little red wagon


----------



## dotty999

M - master key


----------



## Gr3iz

N - nut cracker


----------



## plodr

O - oregano shaker


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pie plate


----------



## dotty999

Q - quilt


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for RAM stick


----------



## 2twenty2

S - shovel


----------



## dotty999

T - tailor's dummy


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for universal joint


----------



## plodr

V - video film


----------



## dotty999

W - waffle iron


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for Xerox printer


----------



## plodr

Y - yogurt covered nuts


----------



## dotty999

Z - zed bed


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for atomic bomb


----------



## dotty999

B - bolster


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cutlery


----------



## dotty999

D - drawer


----------



## HOBOcs

E is for elevator


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gong


----------



## 2twenty2

H - horn


----------



## plodr

I - ironing board


----------



## dotty999

J - jotter


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knot


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lottery ticket


----------



## plodr

M - mayonnaise packet


----------



## dotty999

N - nit comb


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for organ pipe


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quart of milk


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rotary valve


----------



## plodr

S = straw (drinking not from a bale of straw)


----------



## dotty999

T - tiara


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for utility knife


----------



## 2twenty2

V - volley ball


----------



## dotty999

W - weapon


----------



## plodr

X - X-ray film


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yves Saint-Laurent gown


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zipper teeth


----------



## dotty999

A - apple corer


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for billboard


----------



## dotty999

C - carton


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dartboard


----------



## dotty999

E - emery board


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fret


----------



## 2twenty2

G - guitar pic


----------



## plodr

H - halter top


----------



## 2twenty2

I - intel processor


----------



## dotty999

J - jug


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knish


----------



## dotty999

L - library ticket


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for motion detector


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nickle


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for Oscar Award trophy


----------



## dotty999

P - pipe


----------



## plodr

Q - quoit


----------



## dotty999

R - radio


----------



## 2twenty2

S - scissor lift


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tire iron


----------



## 2twenty2

U - usb cable


----------



## dotty999

V - vase


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water spout


----------



## plodr

X - x-box controller


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for ZIF socket


----------



## HOBOcs

A is for axle grease


----------



## 2twenty2

B - barometer


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for colander


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dvd


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for elephant tusk


----------



## dotty999

F - fridge magnet


----------



## plodr

G - galoshes


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for house key


----------



## 2twenty2

I - ink


----------



## dotty999

J - judo belt


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kam


----------



## dotty999

L - ladder


----------



## plodr

M - marshmallow


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for newel post


----------



## 2twenty2

O - orange paint


----------



## plodr

P - parchment paper


----------



## HOBOcs

Q is for quiet room


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for robotic arm


----------



## 2twenty2

S - slicer


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for talon


----------



## plodr

U - universal remote


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for volume control knob


----------



## dotty999

W - window box


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xbox


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yo-yo


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zinc ingot


----------



## dotty999

A - abacus


----------



## 2twenty2

B - broad sword


----------



## dotty999

C - curtain pole


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drill bit


----------



## plodr

E - earring


----------



## dotty999

F - fob watch


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gold ring


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hula hoop


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for icicle


----------



## plodr

J - jump rope


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kerfing jig


----------



## plodr

L - letter opener


----------



## dotty999

M - mail box


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nail file


----------



## dotty999

O - opal ring


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pearl necklace


----------



## plodr

Q - quartz rock


----------



## dotty999

R - razor


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sponge


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for (Dotty's) tiara


----------



## dotty999

U - urn


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for violin bow


----------



## dotty999

W - widget


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone stick


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yew


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## 2twenty2

A - AC/DC album


----------



## dotty999

B - bathing cap


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chandelier


----------



## dotty999

D - dress ring


----------



## plodr

E - envelope


----------



## dotty999

F - fan heater


----------



## 2twenty2

G - groovy shirt


----------



## dotty999

H- hairband


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for Iron Maiden


----------



## dotty999

J - jukebox


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knick-knacks


----------



## dotty999

L - leather belt


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for malted milk shake


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nunchucks


----------



## plodr

O - opera glasses


----------



## dotty999

P - parcel


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quirt


----------



## 2twenty2

R - retread tyre


----------



## dotty999

S - salver


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tea pot


----------



## dotty999

U - urn


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vase


----------



## dotty999

W - whistle


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-Box controller


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yeast packet


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zeppelin propeller


----------



## 2twenty2

A - air spoiler


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for broiler pan


----------



## plodr

C - carbon paper


----------



## dotty999

D - drum


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for electronic components


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fly swatter


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gallows rope


----------



## dotty999

H - hairgrip


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ice pick


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jacket


----------



## plodr

K - Kleenex brand paper hanky


----------



## dotty999

Kleenex are the best!

L - loofah


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for model airplane


----------



## 2twenty2

N - no name cereal


----------



## plodr

O - oven rack


----------



## dotty999

P - pan


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quad atv


----------



## dotty999

R - rolling pin


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for spyglasses


----------



## 2twenty2

T - thumb drive


----------



## plodr

U - umpire's mask


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vampire's coffin


----------



## dotty999

W - waffle maker


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for Xerox toner cartridge


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yoyo


----------



## plodr

Z - zipper


----------



## 2twenty2

A - antenna mast


----------



## dotty999

B - bag


----------



## RT

C = camera


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for door knocker


----------



## 2twenty2

E - electrical wire


----------



## plodr

F - fuse


----------



## dotty999

G - gravy boat


----------



## 2twenty2

H - harpoon


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for inner tube


----------



## 2twenty2

J - javelin


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for KY jelly tube


----------



## 2twenty2

L - loonie


----------



## plodr

M - melon baller


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for noodles


----------



## 2twenty2

O - outdoor antenna


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for potter's wheel


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quiver


----------



## plodr

R - receiver (for stereo system)


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for solder pot


----------



## 2twenty2

T - twine


----------



## plodr

U - U-boat


----------



## dotty999

V - vinyl wallpaper


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wax paper


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xenon flash tube


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yeti figurine


----------



## dotty999

Z - zed bed


----------



## 2twenty2

A - ant trap


----------



## dotty999

B - button


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cathode ray tube


----------



## dotty999

D - drum


----------



## 2twenty2

E - ethernet cable


----------



## dotty999

F - felt tip pen


----------



## 2twenty2

G - garden gnome


----------



## dotty999

H - honey pot


----------



## 2twenty2

I - ibis figurine


----------



## dotty999

J - jam pot


----------



## 2twenty2

K - klik klak bed


----------



## plodr

L - lighter


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for milking machine


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NFL hat


----------



## plodr

O - oven timer


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pliers


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Q107 T Shirt


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rake


----------



## 2twenty2

S - stencil


----------



## plodr

T - tin snips


----------



## dotty999

U - urn


----------



## 2twenty2

V - v-2 rocket


----------



## dotty999

W - whip


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophone


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yin/yang medallion


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zippo lighter


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for auctioneer's gavel


----------



## 2twenty2

B - balaclava


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for claw-footed bathtub


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dental floss


----------



## plodr

E - emery board


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fingernail clipper


----------



## dotty999

G - grater


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hair dryer


----------



## dotty999

I - inkwell


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jackknife


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for keyhole saw


----------



## dotty999

L - lamp


----------



## 2twenty2

M - moth balls


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for Nabisco cracker


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oreo cookie


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for porcupine quill


----------



## plodr

Q - quarter note


----------



## dotty999

R- ruby ring


----------



## 2twenty2

S - saphire


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for turbine blade


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vaseline


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for watch crystal


----------



## plodr

X - X-Acto knife


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yo-yo tricks book


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zit cream


----------



## dotty999

A - anvil


----------



## 2twenty2

B - brush


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cable tie


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Disney dvd


----------



## plodr

E - eraser


----------



## dotty999

F - fan heater


----------



## 2twenty2

G - garden rake


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for heater core


----------



## 2twenty2

I - insect repellent


----------



## dotty999

J - jam pot


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kettle


----------



## dotty999

L - linen basket


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mattress


----------



## plodr

N - needle


----------



## 2twenty2

O - office supplies


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for potty chair


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quartz watch


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for ratchet wrench


----------



## 2twenty2

S - socket organizer


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for turbocharger


----------



## 2twenty2

U - ultra high def tv


----------



## plodr

V - videotape


----------



## 2twenty2

W - whistle


----------



## dotty999

X - xray


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yahtzee score card


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for Zig-Zag rolling papers


----------



## dotty999

A - anvil


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bar stool


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for carving knife


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dagger


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for earbuds


----------



## plodr

F - foot pad


----------



## dotty999

G - grill pan


----------



## 2twenty2

H - harpoon


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for internal combustion engine


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jack-in-the-box


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for Kia spare tire


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lava lamp


----------



## plodr

M - moth ball


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nacelle


----------



## 2twenty2

O - outdoor speakers


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pork chops


----------



## dotty999

Q - quill


----------



## midtrans

C is for cable tie


----------



## 2twenty2

midtrans said:


> C is for cable tie


midtrans the game runs in alphabetical order. Your word should have started with "R"

R - rubber tire


----------



## dotty999

S - saucer


----------



## plodr

T - tea cup


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for upper ball joint


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vase


----------



## dotty999

W - waffle iron


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophone key


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yurt


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zoom lens


----------



## dotty999

A - abacus


----------



## 2twenty2

B - butter dish


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for clown shoes


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dummy


----------



## Gr3iz

E - embassy


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Ferrari


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gearshift knob


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hasp


----------



## plodr

I - ice chest


----------



## dotty999

J - jug


----------



## 2twenty2

K - keg


----------



## dotty999

L - lantern


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for maul


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NBA game ball


----------



## plodr

O - organ (musical instrument not body part)


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for petal pushers


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quebec maple syrup


----------



## dotty999

R - rubber ring


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for spittoon


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tampon


----------



## plodr

U - unicycle


----------



## dotty999

V - vase


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for washcloth


----------



## 2twenty2

X - x-country skis


----------



## plodr

Y - yoyo


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zorro mask


----------



## dotty999

A - axe


----------



## 2twenty2

B - brazier


----------



## dotty999

C - clock


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for diary


----------



## 2twenty2

E - electrolux vacuum cleaner


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for frying pan


----------



## 2twenty2

G - grand piano


----------



## dotty999

H - hairband


----------



## plodr

I - ink blotter


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for junk


----------



## dotty999

K - kiln


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lint filter


----------



## dotty999

M - money belt


----------



## 2twenty2

N - noodle


----------



## plodr

O - opener


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for P-38 can opener


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - queenly crown


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for radio-telescope


----------



## 2twenty2

S - solar landscape lights


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tie rod end


----------



## 2twenty2

U - universal joint


----------



## plodr

V - viagra pill


----------



## Gr3iz

W s for watermelon rind


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xlarge t shirt


----------



## plodr

Y - yoghurt/yogurt


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zapper


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for amplifier


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bookcase speakers


----------



## dotty999

C - cork


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dodge ram 2500


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for eye hook


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fishing pole


----------



## plodr

G - golf club


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hope chest


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ignition key


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Juno award


----------



## dotty999

K - keyboard


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lipstick


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for manifold gasket


----------



## 2twenty2

N - neon sign


----------



## dotty999

O - ottoman


----------



## plodr

P - pot holder


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quick set cement


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rigatoni noodles


----------



## 2twenty2

S - salt shaker


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for trapeze


----------



## 2twenty2

U - underwear


----------



## plodr

V - violin case


----------



## dotty999

W - wallet


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophone


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yacht


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zebra figurine


----------



## plodr

A - aluminum pot


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for basketball backboard


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cash register


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for Diners Club card


----------



## 2twenty2

E - electronic surveillance equipment


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fog machine


----------



## plodr

G - globe


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hula hoop


----------



## 2twenty2

I - internal harddrive


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jet-ski


----------



## plodr

K - kick stand (bike and motorcycle)


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for LED bulb


----------



## 2twenty2

M - map compass


----------



## plodr

N - nose clip (swimming)


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for origami creation


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pickling crock


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for Quarantine sign


----------



## 2twenty2

R - restaurant style table and chairs


----------



## plodr

S - siphon


----------



## 2twenty2

T - trampoline


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## HOBOcs

V -- vacuum


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for whipping post


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xxlarge t shirt


----------



## dotty999

Y - yo yo


----------



## plodr

Z - zither


----------



## dotty999

A - anvil


----------



## 2twenty2

B - boat


----------



## dotty999

C - cup


----------



## HOBOcs

D is for Driver's License


----------



## 2twenty2

E - electric razor


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fuel cell


----------



## 2twenty2

G - green sharpie


----------



## plodr

H - harpsichord


----------



## dotty999

I - ink bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jute rope macrame hanger


----------



## dotty999

K - kiln


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for little red wagon


----------



## dotty999

M - milk churn


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nitrous oxide (N2O) tank


----------



## dotty999

O - outside tap


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for petcock


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quebec maple syrup


----------



## plodr

R - red pen


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sun lamp


----------



## Gr3iz

T - thermocouple


----------



## 2twenty2

U - ultra shine wash and wax


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for Valvoline oil filter


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water pump


----------



## plodr

X - xerox (copy made on a Xerox machine)


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yagi


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zebec


----------



## 2twenty2

A - apple peeler


----------



## plodr

B - bar stool


----------



## 2twenty2

C - corn on the cob holders


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for doily


----------



## dotty999

E - eggcup


----------



## 2twenty2

F - foot long hotdog


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gavel


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hardtack


----------



## plodr

I - imprinter


----------



## 2twenty2

J - JVC camcorder


----------



## dotty999

K - ketchup bottle


----------



## 2twenty2

L - liquor bottle


----------



## dotty999

M - mattress


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for notebook


----------



## 2twenty2

O - opal ring


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pearl necklace


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quartz clock


----------



## plodr

R - rattan table


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sable coat


----------



## dotty999

T - torch


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for upper control arm bushings


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vial


----------



## plodr

W - waffle iron


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox paper


----------



## dotty999

Y - yoga mat


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zip tie


----------



## 2twenty2

A - aztec artifact


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bladder


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chart


----------



## plodr

D - dog leash


----------



## 2twenty2

E - EA games cd


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for flannel pajamas


----------



## 2twenty2

G - graph paper


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for holograph generator


----------



## dotty999

I - ink bottle


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jewellery


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for key fob


----------



## 2twenty2

L - linen


----------



## plodr

M - mortar shell


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nut cracker


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for Opa's chair (I'm Opa to my grandkids.)


----------



## 2twenty2

Opa /Oma is Dutch?

P - pipe cleaner


----------



## dotty999

Q - quilt


----------



## 2twenty2

R - radial tire


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for steak knife



2twenty2 said:


> Opa /Oma is Dutch?


It may be, but my grandparents were German and that's what we called them. I believe it may be both. The languages seem related.


----------



## 2twenty2

Just wondered. My nephew called his Dad's parents Opa and Oma. Brother-in-law is Dutch. But you're right the languages are similar

T - tribal mask


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for uniform


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vest


----------



## dotty999

W - wallet


----------



## plodr

X - x-box

My grandparents migrated and spoke German. I never heard the terms opa and oma. I guess they wanted to be "Americanized". I called them poppop and grammy.


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yellow raincoat


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for Zulu headdress 

Maybe it was a regional dialect thing, Liz. My grandparents were from a small island in the North Sea. They were not far from the Danish border.


----------



## 2twenty2

A - armour


----------



## plodr

B - bulldozer


----------



## 2twenty2

C - couch


----------



## dotty999

D - dresser


----------



## 2twenty2

E - earring


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for flour sifter


----------



## 2twenty2

G - grinder


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for heatsink fan connector


----------



## 2twenty2

I - intercooler


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jade necklace


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knuckles, brass


----------



## dotty999

L - ladle


----------



## 2twenty2

M - marble countertop


----------



## dotty999

N - nutcracker


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oil barrel


----------



## plodr

P - pot bellied stove


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for questionnaire


----------



## 2twenty2

R - race car


----------



## Gr3iz

Hardly sounds like an "item", knuck ... ;-)

S is for steel-toed boots


----------



## 2twenty2

Take a look, does now! 

T - tinsel


----------



## plodr

U - umbrella


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vat


----------



## dotty999

W - weather vane


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for XL shorts


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yugo fender


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zeppelin


----------



## plodr

A - abacus


----------



## 2twenty2

B - battle axe


----------



## dotty999

C - carton


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for Daisy Dukes


----------



## 2twenty2

E - eye glasses


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for flyswatter


----------



## 2twenty2

G - grass trimmer


----------



## plodr

H - hip boots


----------



## 2twenty2

I - insulation batt


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jungle vine


----------



## dotty999

K - kinky boots!


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for looking glass

Hiya cutie!


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mink coat


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nicotine patch


----------



## dotty999

O - opal ring


----------



## 2twenty2

P - perfume


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarter stick of dynamite


----------



## RT

R is for RT...no wait...that's no item... 

R is for rockets


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sound card


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tuba


----------



## 2twenty2

U - ultimate am antenna


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for valve cover gasket


----------



## 2twenty2

W - woofer


----------



## dotty999

X - xray


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yahtzee score card


----------



## plodr

Z - zoo ticket


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for axle


----------



## dotty999

B - badge


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cage


----------



## dotty999

D - doorknob


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for EpiPen


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fence post


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for garage door opener


----------



## 2twenty2

H - horseshoe


----------



## plodr

I - insect spray


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jacket


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knob


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lantern oil


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for mandolin


----------



## plodr

N - neon sign


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for O-ring pliers


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pvc pipe


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quality control sticker


----------



## 2twenty2

R - red


----------



## RT

S = sticker shock?


----------



## Gr3iz

Knuck! Were you posting in your sleep? Is red an item? (Well, OK, I guess back a few decades reds were barbiturates, but ...)


----------



## plodr

I'm confused red then sticker shock???

So what letter are we on now?

I'll go for an R and say
rod (fishing or curtain, take your pick).


----------



## Gr3iz

It must be one of those days, Liz ... ;-)

S is for skillet


----------



## dotty999

S - saddle


----------



## plodr

T - turbine


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for velveteen rabbit


----------



## plodr

W - wood block


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xebec


----------



## plodr

Y - yard stick


----------



## dotty999

Z - zed bed


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for anchor chain


----------



## plodr

B - bulletin board

Knuck hasn't been on since Sunday when he made all those mistakes. I'm wondering if he was having a medical event that caused the problem.


----------



## Gr3iz

The same thought crossed my mind, Liz ...

C is for candelabra


----------



## dotty999

D - dagger


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for edger


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gearbox


----------



## dotty999

h - hairnet


----------



## plodr

I - ice pick


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jeweler's screwdriver set


----------



## plodr

K - knickknack


----------



## dotty999

L - loom


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for mantelpiece


----------



## dotty999

N - nail gun


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for _Operation _board game


----------



## plodr

P - plum


----------



## dotty999

Q - quiche dish


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for remote control


----------



## dotty999

S - saw


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for T-square


----------



## dotty999

U - urn


----------



## Gr3iz

V - varistor


----------



## 2twenty2

W - watering can


----------



## dotty999

X - xray film


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yule log


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zip gun


----------



## 2twenty2

A - ace of hearts card


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bladder


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chuck wagon


----------



## plodr

D - dock (for hard drives)


----------



## 2twenty2

E - eye wash


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for garage door spring


----------



## 2twenty2

H - highchair


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for Irish Sweepstakes ticket


----------



## plodr

J - jewelry box


----------



## dotty999

K - kite


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lamp shade


----------



## dotty999

M - mothball


----------



## 2twenty2

N - note book


----------



## plodr

O - olive pitter


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pitch fork


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - queen size bed


----------



## dotty999

R - rug


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sponge


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for trip wire


----------



## 2twenty2

U - upper denture


----------



## plodr

V - vial


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for walnut tree


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox ink


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yellow crayon


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zippo lighter


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for apple


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bubble gun


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for chandelier


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drum sticks


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for elephant tusks


----------



## plodr

F - frankfurter


----------



## 2twenty2

G - garden hoe


----------



## dotty999

H - hutch


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for iron skillet


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jerry can


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen knife


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lip stick


----------



## dotty999

M - money belt


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nail clippers


----------



## dotty999

O - ottoman


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for panties


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quirt


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rock


----------



## 2twenty2

S - stencil


----------



## dotty999

T - timepiece


----------



## 2twenty2

U - USB hub


----------



## plodr

V - vitamin


----------



## dotty999

W - welcome mat


----------



## 2twenty2

X - x-ray


----------



## dotty999

Y - yardbrush


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zeppelin


----------



## 2twenty2

A - arc weld machine


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for boiler


----------



## 2twenty2

C - coarse sandpaper


----------



## plodr

D - dog leash


----------



## dotty999

E - eggcup


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for ferrule


----------



## dotty999

G - garter


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hammer


----------



## dotty999

I - ice pick


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jaws of life


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knife sheath


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lectern


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mink shawl


----------



## dotty999

N - nutcracker


----------



## plodr

O - organ pipe


----------



## dotty999

P - pen


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quackers (children's book by Liz Wong)


----------



## dotty999

R - rattle


----------



## 2twenty2

S - saddle


----------



## dotty999

T - tent


----------



## 2twenty2

U - ukulele


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for valve


----------



## 2twenty2

W - worcestershire sauce


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for XSmall shorts


----------



## plodr

Y - Y-audio cable


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for Zoom modem


----------



## 2twenty2

A - ATI video card


----------



## dotty999

B - bacon slicer


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Creative Labs sound blaster sound card


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for drip pan


----------



## 2twenty2

E - ear plugs


----------



## plodr

F - fryer


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for grocery bag


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hard drive


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ink well


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jack-in-the-box


----------



## plodr

K - knickers


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lint brush


----------



## dotty999

M - mat


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nit comb


----------



## 2twenty2

O - optical drive


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pumice stone


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quill


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rill


----------



## 2twenty2

S - stroller


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for trolley


----------



## plodr

U - ukulele


----------



## dotty999

V - vase


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wishbone suspension


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophone


----------



## dotty999

Y - yashmak


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zulu headdress


----------



## dotty999

A - atrium


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bowling ball


----------



## 2twenty2

C - coffee mug


----------



## plodr

D - drain cover


----------



## 2twenty2

E - edge trim


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## 2twenty2

G - globe


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for harpsichord


----------



## plodr

I - ice bucket


----------



## dotty999

J - judo belt


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for Keebler cookies


----------



## 2twenty2

L - laser pointer


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for magnifying glass


----------



## 2twenty2

N - no-see-um netting


----------



## plodr

O - oscilloscope


----------



## dotty999

P - plant pot


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - questionnaire


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for radar dish


----------



## 2twenty2

S - speedometer


----------



## plodr

T - tax table


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for uniform


----------



## plodr

V - Victrola needle


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wicker basket


----------



## plodr

X - xebec


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yoyo string


----------



## plodr

Z - Zippo lighter


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for antennae


----------



## dotty999

B - butter knife


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for crescent wrench


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drill


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for electric razor


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fire extinguisher


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for garbage disposal


----------



## plodr

H - hot water bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for input device


----------



## dotty999

J - jar


----------



## plodr

K - knife


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for left-handed monkey wrench


----------



## 2twenty2

M - multi tool


----------



## plodr

N - nail gun


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oil can


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for putty knife


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quilt


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rusty shovel


----------



## plodr

S - sand box


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for toy truck


----------



## 2twenty2

U - UHD tv


----------



## dotty999

V - vase


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for whiskey still


----------



## dotty999

X - xmas tree


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yoke


----------



## dotty999

Z - zed bed


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for axle


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bracket


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cradle


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drum


----------



## plodr

E - eraser


----------



## 2twenty2

F - feather boa


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for girder


----------



## dotty999

H - hairnet


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for iron horse


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jeans


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for keystone


----------



## 2twenty2

L - leather jacket


----------



## plodr

M - maple syrup bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nanobot


----------



## 2twenty2

O - olympic gold medal


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for plotter


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quart jar


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rod & reel


----------



## plodr

S - sander


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tape measure


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vitamin tablet


----------



## dotty999

W - waffle maker

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated movie

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zip tie


----------



## dotty999

A - apple corer


----------



## 2twenty2

B - blouse


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for charm bracelet


----------



## 2twenty2

D - doodle pad


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for eagle's talon


----------



## 2twenty2

F - foghorn


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gyroscope


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hockey stick


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ibex antlers


----------



## plodr

J - jodhpurs


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kilt


----------



## 2twenty2

L - luggage


----------



## dotty999

M - mattress


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nine iron


----------



## plodr

O - oolong tea bag


----------



## dotty999

P - pan


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quartz crystal


----------



## plodr

R - radio crystal


----------



## 2twenty2

S - shortwave radio


----------



## dotty999

T - towel


----------



## 2twenty2

U - upper ball joint


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vegetable


----------



## 2twenty2

W - west coast mirrors


----------



## plodr

X - X-ray film


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yam


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## 2twenty2

A - ant farm


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bayonet


----------



## 2twenty2

C - coat hanger


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for diamond ring


----------



## 2twenty2

E - ear phones


----------



## plodr

F - fuzzy dice


----------



## dotty999

G - gravy boat


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hula-hoop


----------



## dotty999

I - ice bucket


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jockey boots


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for Kool-Aid pitcher


----------



## 2twenty2

L - log boat


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for mantle


----------



## 2twenty2

N - noah's ark


----------



## plodr

O - origami paper


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for protractor


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quiver


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rotor


----------



## plodr

S - ski mask


----------



## 2twenty2

T - transmission


----------



## dotty999

U - urn


----------



## 2twenty2

V - voice recorder


----------



## dotty999

W - wallet


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox toner


----------



## plodr

Y - yoga mat


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zoo ticket


----------



## dotty999

A - apple corer


----------



## 2twenty2

B - blowtorch


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cookie (that's good enough for me!) ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

D - disco strobe light


----------



## plodr

E - endcap


----------



## 2twenty2

F - floor tile


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for grab bag


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hotel towel


----------



## dotty999

I - ink bottle


----------



## 2twenty2

J - junket


----------



## dotty999

K - key fob


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lock washer


----------



## dotty999

M - marmalade jar


----------



## 2twenty2

N - note pad


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oar


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pocket watch


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarterstaff


----------



## 2twenty2

R - road map


----------



## dotty999

S - signpost


----------



## 2twenty2

T - trinket


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## plodr

V - victorinox knife (aka Swiss army)


----------



## dotty999

W - wallet


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for XXX-rated DVD


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yahtzee score card


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zebec


----------



## 2twenty2

A - ant trap


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bee hive


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cat condo


----------



## plodr

D - dog house


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for eagle's aerie


----------



## 2twenty2

F - flag pole


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gopher trap


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hot house


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ice cream scoop


----------



## dotty999

J - javelin


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for keel


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lamp shade


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for milk carton


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NiCad battery


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oxcart


----------



## plodr

P - polish (furniture or nail)


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for Quality Control marker ("This garment inspected by #14.)


----------



## 2twenty2

R - radio


----------



## plodr

S - satellite


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for trombone


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V - valve cover gasket


----------



## 2twenty2

W - waistcoat


----------



## dotty999

X - xray


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yoyo


----------



## dotty999

Z - zed bed


----------



## 2twenty2

Animal crackers


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bungalow


----------



## 2twenty2

C - carpet


----------



## dotty999

D - doll's house


----------



## 2twenty2

E - elf costume


----------



## plodr

F - fig cookie


----------



## dotty999

G - garden gnome


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hockey stick


----------



## dotty999

I - inkwell


----------



## plodr

J - jar


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kite


----------



## dotty999

L - lamp


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for mood ring


----------



## dotty999

N - necklace


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for orange peels


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pink flamingo lawn ornament


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quart jar


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rain guage


----------



## plodr

S - slicker


----------



## 2twenty2

T - trousers


----------



## dotty999

U - urn


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vest


----------



## dotty999

W - wallet


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophone


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yellow crayon


----------



## plodr

Z - zebra print blouse


----------



## 2twenty2

A - astronaut space suit


----------



## plodr

B - ballpoint pen


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cake fork


----------



## 2twenty2

D - door knob


----------



## dotty999

E - emery board


----------



## 2twenty2

F - frankfurter


----------



## dotty999

G - griddle pan


----------



## plodr

H - hamburger


----------



## 2twenty2

I - inverter


----------



## dotty999

J - juice extractor


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Knife sheath


----------



## dotty999

L - ladle


----------



## 2twenty2

M - microphone


----------



## plodr

N - nickel


----------



## 2twenty2

O - orange


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## plodr

Q - questionbook


----------



## 2twenty2

R - router


----------



## plodr

S - sieve


----------



## 2twenty2

T - television


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for Ugly Stick fishing rod


----------



## plodr

V - Victrola needle


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wax mold


----------



## dotty999

X - X box


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yarrow root


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> Ugly Stick fishing rod


Use to have one of those ugly stick rods but I think the fish thought it was too ugly because I never caught anything with it!

Z - zippo lighter


----------



## Gr3iz

<chuckle>

A is for anchor chain


----------



## dotty999

B - balls


----------



## plodr

C - corn holder


----------



## dotty999

D - darning needle


----------



## 2twenty2

E - electric snow shovel


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## 2twenty2

G - giant (brand name of bicycle)


----------



## plodr

H - helium balloon


----------



## 2twenty2

I - ink cartridge


----------



## dotty999

J - jam jar


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kam can


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for Lakeside pipes


----------



## 2twenty2

M - macaroons


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for NASCAR memorabilia


----------



## dotty999

O - opal ring


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pearl necklace


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quirt


----------



## dotty999

R - radio


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for salt block


----------



## dotty999

T - trouser press


----------



## 2twenty2

U - underwear


----------



## plodr

V - vial


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water fountain


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yurt


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for ace of spades


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bottle cap


----------



## dotty999

C - carpet sweeper


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dryer


----------



## dotty999

E - egg boiler


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fryer


----------



## plodr

G - gooseneck light


----------



## 2twenty2

H - high back chair


----------



## dotty999

I - ice bucket


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jigsaw puzzle


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen knife


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lamp shade


----------



## dotty999

M - mattress


----------



## 2twenty2

N - NHL jersey


----------



## dotty999

I - ink bottle


----------



## plodr

Should be O after N, not I

O - oil can


----------



## dotty999

I stand corrected

P - perfume bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quantum mechanics text book


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rat trap


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for switchblade


----------



## dotty999

T - tankard


----------



## 2twenty2

U - USB cable


----------



## plodr

V - vitamin capsule


----------



## 2twenty2

W - WWE championship belt


----------



## dotty999

X - xbox


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yellow crayon


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zorro cape


----------



## dotty999

A - amplifier


----------



## 2twenty2

B - book case


----------



## dotty999

C - charm bracelet


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for drain plug


----------



## 2twenty2

E - eye glasses


----------



## dotty999

F - fob watch


----------



## plodr

G - gasket


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hula hoop


----------



## 2twenty2

I - indian headdress


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jeweler's loupe


----------



## dotty999

K - key fob


----------



## plodr

L - leather purse


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for magnetic signs


----------



## dotty999

N - nutcracker


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oil filter wrench


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pliers


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quart of oil


----------



## 2twenty2

R - red ball


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for speedometer cable


----------



## plodr

T - tester


----------



## dotty999

U - urn


----------



## RT

V - vegetables


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for well bucket


----------



## plodr

X - xerox copier


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zeppelin


----------



## dotty999

A - anvil


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for barbells


----------



## dotty999

C - carton


----------



## RT

D is for dumbells


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for electric car


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fan blade


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gear shift knob


----------



## plodr

H - Hawaiian shirt


----------



## 2twenty2

I - iguana pet accessories


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jump rope


----------



## plodr

K - knife sheath


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for leash


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mulch


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for Nike shoes


----------



## plodr

O - oven


----------



## 2twenty2

P - plastic spatula


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quart jar


----------



## 2twenty2

R - river raft


----------



## Gr3iz

S - schooner


----------



## plodr

T - teaspoon


----------



## Gr3iz

U - urine specimen cup


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vat


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for water heater


----------



## 2twenty2

X - x-ray


----------



## plodr

Y - Yahtzee die


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zinc-plated nails


----------



## 2twenty2

A - atlas


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for battleship


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chart


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dartboard


----------



## 2twenty2

E - egg timer


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gearbox


----------



## 2twenty2

F - four speed shifter

"H" next


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for "how could I do that?" ;-) Or, since that's not really an item, harp.


----------



## plodr

I - I dunno, oops not an item either so illustration


----------



## Gr3iz

J - Just cos you can, don't mean you should! (I actually just heard a song with that title a few minutes ago.)

J is for jalopy.


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kite reel


----------



## RT

L - lollipop


----------



## 2twenty2

M - monster mask


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for Notary seal stamp


----------



## 2twenty2

O - orbital sander


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for planetary sander


----------



## plodr

Q - quilt frame


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rotary valve


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for surf board


----------



## 2twenty2

T - trough


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for umbrella stand


----------



## plodr

> S is for umbrella stand


 I suspect Mark meant U

V - video cassette


----------



## Gr3iz

Doh! You can see right through me., Liz! Thanks ...

W is for wicker chair


----------



## RT

X - Xerox machine


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Y adapter cord


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zebra droppings


----------



## plodr

A - alphabet noodles


----------



## 2twenty2

B - boat motor


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for coattails


----------



## 2twenty2

D - doily


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for empty box


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fridge


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for grease fitting


----------



## plodr

H - horseradish jar


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for intake manifold gasket


----------



## plodr

J - jumper cable


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knot


----------



## 2twenty2

L - loin cloth


----------



## plodr

M - meat grinder


----------



## Gr3iz

Those two entrees do not go well together!!!

N is for nose hair


----------



## 2twenty2

O - opal


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for power steering pump


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quail feather


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rocking horse


----------



## plodr

S - scissors


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tin snips


----------



## dotty999

U - urn


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vase


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water wheel


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-rated DVD


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yoke


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zest


----------



## plodr

A - animal crackers


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bookcase


----------



## dotty999

C - cake stand


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dice


----------



## 2twenty2

E - edger


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for finger cuffs


----------



## plodr

G - garden claw


----------



## dotty999

H - hat stand


----------



## 2twenty2

I - internal hdd


----------



## plodr

J - juice box


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knit sweater


----------



## dotty999

L - loofah


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for magneto


----------



## dotty999

N - newspaper


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oarlock


----------



## 2twenty2

P - powder puff


----------



## plodr

Q - quart jar


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for radiator


----------



## dotty999

S - sugar bowl


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for ticket book


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for Volvo


----------



## dotty999

W - water bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for Xerox machine


----------



## dotty999

Y - yard brush


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zipper teeth


----------



## dotty999

A - apple corer


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for brassiere


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cotton shirt


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dressmaker's dummy


----------



## 2twenty2

E - ertl diecast car


----------



## plodr

F - food processor


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for graphing calculator


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hieroglyphic tablet


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ink cartridge


----------



## dotty999

J - javelin


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kneecap


----------



## dotty999

L - light bulb


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for miner's headlight


----------



## 2twenty2

N - night cap


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oil can


----------



## plodr

P - portable hard drive


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quilted blanket


----------



## 2twenty2

R - riot stick


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for spigot


----------



## 2twenty2

T - truck cap


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for underwire bra


----------



## 2twenty2

V - veranda swing


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for winch


----------



## plodr

X - Xacto knife


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - Yule log


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zip tie


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for accelerator pedal


----------



## 2twenty2

B - brake drum


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for caliper


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drum brake shoes


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for Electronic Control Unit


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fender


----------



## plodr

G - golf cart


----------



## 2twenty2

H - horn


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for iceberg


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jack


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen scales


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for Lakeside pipes


----------



## 2twenty2

M - maple syrup


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nipple


----------



## plodr

O - oven timer


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for Polo shirt


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quail feather


----------



## dotty999

R- ribbon


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for starfish


----------



## 2twenty2

T - transmission


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for upper ball joint


----------



## 2twenty2

V - valve cover


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wheel cover


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yo-yo


----------



## plodr

Z - zoot suit


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for aspirin


----------



## dotty999

B -button


----------



## 2twenty2

C - carpet


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for doubloon


----------



## plodr

E - eraser


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for filigree


----------



## dotty999

G - gun


----------



## 2twenty2

H - harpsichord


----------



## dotty999

I - ink bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for junk drawer


----------



## plodr

K - knitting needle


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lightning rod


----------



## 2twenty2

M - magazine insert


----------



## plodr

N - newspaper


----------



## dotty999

O - oboe


----------



## 2twenty2

P - piccolo


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quartz crystal


----------



## plodr

R - robe


----------



## dotty999

S - satchel


----------



## 2twenty2

T - trombone


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for umpire's mask


----------



## 2twenty2

V - violine


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wax seal


----------



## plodr

X - x-box controller


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yoke


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zip tie


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for airplane


----------



## 2twenty2

B - brass cymbals


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for Channellock pliers


----------



## plodr

D - door stop


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for easel


----------



## dotty999

F - feather pillow


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gold necklace


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hankie


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for incandescent bulb


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jute rug


----------



## plodr

K - knob


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lute


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for microscope


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nagara


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for overalls


----------



## plodr

P - patent leather purse


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarter stick of dynamite


----------



## 2twenty2

R - reed organ


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for saddle horn


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tack gear


----------



## plodr

U - unguent tube


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for valve cover gasket


----------



## 2twenty2

W - western boots


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-rated DVD


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - *yellow* ribbon


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for water pistol


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophone hammer


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for Yule log


----------



## plodr

Huh?
X is for X-rated DVD
Y - *yellow* ribbon
W is for water pistol 
X - xylophone hammer
Y is for Yule log


----------



## Gr3iz

We like those letters! Got a problem with that? ;-) Doh!

Z is for zebec?


----------



## 2twenty2

freaky friday 

A - ant trap


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for banana boat


----------



## plodr

C - calipers


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for digital tach


----------



## 2twenty2

E - engine


----------



## dotty999

F - fuse box


----------



## plodr

G - gyroscope


----------



## dotty999

H - hammer


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ignition coil


----------



## 2twenty2

J - johnson bar


----------



## plodr

K - klingon mask


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for life jacket


----------



## 2twenty2

M - milk can


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nacelle


----------



## plodr

O - opera glasses


----------



## dotty999

O - optical lens


----------



## Gr3iz

Can I do an "O", too? ;-)

P is for plastic bucket


----------



## 2twenty2

Oh Oh

Q - quart jar


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rook


----------



## 2twenty2

S - slim jim


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for T-bone steak


----------



## 2twenty2

U - upper denture


----------



## plodr

V - violin case


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wringer


----------



## 2twenty2

X - x-box game pad


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yellow pencil


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zink paper


----------



## plodr

A - apricot

What's a zink?


----------



## 2twenty2

plodr said:


> A - apricot
> 
> What's a zink?


Zink - Zink, a portmanteau of "zero ink," is a full-color printing technology for digital devices that does not require ink cartridges and prints in a single pass. Such as ZINK Sticky-backed Photo Paper for HP Sprocket Printer.

B - bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for clown nose

As a technology, it doesn't actually fit the requirement of "item" ...


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> As a technology, it doesn't actually fit the requirement of "item" ...


*ZINK Sticky-backed Photo Paper - https://store.hp.com/us/en/pdp/hp-zink-sticky-backed-photo-paper-50-sht-2-x-3-in*

D - double barreled shotgun


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for eight ball


----------



## plodr

F - fly swatter


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for glass eye


----------



## 2twenty2

H - high efficiency detergent


----------



## plodr

I - ivory soap bar


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jack


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kite


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lighter


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for menthol cigarette


----------



## plodr

N - nasal spray


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oxcart


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pop tart


----------



## HOBOcs

Q - Quiz Book


----------



## 2twenty2

R - razor


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for shoehorn


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tablet


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for unicorn horn


----------



## 2twenty2

V - VW beetle


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wax figure


----------



## 2twenty2

X - X-country skis


----------



## plodr

Y - yeast cake


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zoot suit


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for auxiliary fuel tank


----------



## 2twenty2

B - break shoes


----------



## dotty999

C - camera


----------



## HOBOcs

D - Door knob


----------



## dotty999

E - egg cup


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for flare


----------



## plodr

G - gondola


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hope chest


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for instrument panel


----------



## dotty999

J - jar


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kneecap


----------



## 2twenty2

L - liquor cabinet


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for milk bottle


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nine cents


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oak log


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pacifier


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarter


----------



## plodr

R - razor blade


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for stiletto


----------



## 2twenty2

T - trident


----------



## plodr

U - umbilical cord


----------



## 2twenty2

V - violin bow


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wafer switch


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophone


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yurt


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zerk


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for aglet


----------



## plodr

B - baton


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for crystal ball


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dray


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for ermine coat


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fire hydrant


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gas gauge


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hide


----------



## plodr

I - ice maker


----------



## dotty999

J - jug


----------



## 2twenty2

K - keg


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for life jacket


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mink oil


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nitrous oxide tank


----------



## dotty999

O - oven


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pig


----------



## plodr

Q - quoit


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rope ladder


----------



## plodr

S - sponge


----------



## 2twenty2

T - trail camera


----------



## dotty999

U - urn


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for veil


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wire


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for Xmas tree


----------



## plodr

Y - Yukon t-shirt


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zeppelin


----------



## plodr

A - artichoke


----------



## dotty999

B - belt


----------



## 2twenty2

C - colt 45


----------



## dotty999

D - dimmer switch


----------



## plodr

E - energy efficient light bulb


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for golf cart


----------



## dotty999

H - hat


----------



## 2twenty2

I - ithaca shotgun


----------



## plodr

J - jack hammer


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kaleidoscope


----------



## plodr

L - lid


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for merry-go-round


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nubuck


----------



## plodr

O - oven rack


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quiche


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rag


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for sink


----------



## plodr

T - trick or treat bag


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for uvula


----------



## dotty999

V - vest


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for well bucket


----------



## plodr

X - x-box console


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yurt


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zit cream


----------



## plodr

A - armature


----------



## dotty999

B - bag


----------



## plodr

C - carton


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drums


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for eraser


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for garden hose


----------



## dotty999

H - hairnet


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for icicle


----------



## plodr

J - Jaguar (car not animal)


----------



## dotty999

K - kite


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for label maker


----------



## dotty999

M - monocle


----------



## plodr

N - nail polish bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for orb


----------



## dotty999

P = pencil


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quoits


----------



## plodr

R - router


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for starter's pistol


----------



## 2twenty2

T - trombone


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for viola


----------



## plodr

W - whistle


----------



## dotty999

X - xmas card


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yacht


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zenith tv


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for apron


----------



## plodr

B - basin


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for chamber pot


----------



## volttackle

D - Dental Floss


----------



## 2twenty2

E - easel


----------



## plodr

F - faucet


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gas gauge


----------



## plodr

H - Hawaiian shirt


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ironing board


----------



## dotty999

J -jam jar


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for keyring


----------



## plodr

L - lamb's wool duster


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for motor mount


----------



## plodr

N - nut cracker


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oarlock


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pointer


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quartz crystal


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rivet gun


----------



## plodr

S - shot gun


----------



## dotty999

T - tray


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for universal remote


----------



## plodr

V - visor


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wasp nest


----------



## dotty999

X - xray film


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yellow crayon


----------



## dotty999

Z - zed bed


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for amplifier


----------



## 2twenty2

B - Bryston power amp


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for crown


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Denon receiver


----------



## plodr

E - edger


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fire truck


----------



## dotty999

G - gas lamp


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hamper


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Infinity speakers


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for joint


----------



## plodr

K - king-sized mattress


----------



## dotty999

L - ladder


----------



## 2twenty2

M - monster cable


----------



## dotty999

N - newspaper


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oak barrel


----------



## dotty999

P - printer


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarrel


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Rega turntable


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for stylus


----------



## 2twenty2

T - Totem speakers


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for U-Boat


----------



## plodr

V - Verbatim CD


----------



## 2twenty2

W - Western Digital HDD


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for XLarge tee shirt


----------



## dotty999

Y - yashmak


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zucchini


----------



## 2twenty2

A - AC/DC cd


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for boomerang


----------



## plodr

C - crown


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for diving board


----------



## dotty999

E - eggcup


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for flyswatter


----------



## 2twenty2

G - Grado headphones


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for headband


----------



## 2twenty2

I - Infinity speakers


----------



## plodr

J - jack-in-the-box


----------



## 2twenty2

K - Krell preamp


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for letter opener


----------



## dotty999

M - maiden, as in clothes


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for napkin ring


----------



## HOBOcs

O - ottoman


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for powder puff


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Quadral speakers


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for Rockford Fosgate amplifier


----------



## 2twenty2

S - Sony receiver


----------



## plodr

T - Tesla electric car


----------



## 2twenty2

U - Ultimate Ears portable speakers


----------



## dotty999

V - violin case


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for window pane


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophone stand


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yoke


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zoom lens


----------



## plodr

A - apple corer


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for battery pack


----------



## dotty999

C - corkscrew


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Desk


----------



## dotty999

E - euphonium


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fishnet stockings


----------



## 2twenty2

G - garden hose


----------



## plodr

H - harp


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ingot


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jar


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kaleidoscope


----------



## dotty999

L - lamp


----------



## 2twenty2

M - magazine


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for newel post


----------



## plodr

O - on/off switch


----------



## dotty999

P - punch bowl


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for queen's crown


----------



## plodr

R - roast turkey


----------



## dotty999

S - sowester


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for turkey baster


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## plodr

V - violin case


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for waffle iron


----------



## plodr

X - X-rated movie DVD


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yellow rose


----------



## plodr

Z - Zeiss lens


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for ammo case


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bubble gum


----------



## dotty999

C - carton


----------



## plodr

D - deck of cards


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for electric skillet


----------



## 2twenty2

F - frigate


----------



## plodr

G - globe


----------



## dotty999

H - honey pot


----------



## 2twenty2

I - ink cartridge


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for junk


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kaleidoscope


----------



## dotty999

L - loofah


----------



## 2twenty2

M - money


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nose ring


----------



## dotty999

O - opal necklace


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for polysilicon rod


----------



## plodr

Q - quinine pill


----------



## 2twenty2

R - risk board game


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for stylus


----------



## 2twenty2

T - turntable


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for universal joint


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vacuum cleaner


----------



## plodr

W - wooden crate


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-Box One controller cable


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yoyo


----------



## plodr

Z - zip tie


----------



## 2twenty2

A - amplifier


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bongo drums


----------



## 2twenty2

C - clock


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dollhouse


----------



## dotty999

E - emery board


----------



## 2twenty2

F - frying pan


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gopher trap


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hook


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for internal combustion engine


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jungle gym


----------



## plodr

K - knife holder


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for leaves


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mincer


----------



## dotty999

N - nail


----------



## 2twenty2

O - organ


----------



## dotty999

P - paper clip


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarter stick of butter


----------



## 2twenty2

R - Reebok shoes


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for sweatshirt


----------



## 2twenty2

T - transformer


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for urinal


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vanity case


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for whip


----------



## dotty999

X - Xbox


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yarn basket


----------



## plodr

Z- zippo lighter


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for anchor


----------



## dotty999

B - button


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cucumber


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drums


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for empty glass


----------



## dotty999

F - flute


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gas cap


----------



## dotty999

H - handkerchief


----------



## 2twenty2

I - ink cartridge


----------



## dotty999

J - jar


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kiss (the chocolate kind)


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lamp


----------



## plodr

M - meat ball


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for navel orange


----------



## 2twenty2

O - opal


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for printer


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quikrete cement


----------



## plodr

R - resistor


----------



## 2twenty2

S - stereo receiver


----------



## dotty999

T - turntable


----------



## dotty999

V - valve


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wrestling mat


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone


----------



## dotty999

Y - yo yo


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zippo lighter


----------



## dotty999

A - apple corer


----------



## 2twenty2

B - baseball


----------



## dotty999

C - crib


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drop cloth


----------



## dotty999

E - earring


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fog horn


----------



## dotty999

G - gravy boat


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hay wagon


----------



## dotty999

I - ice box


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jukebox


----------



## plodr

K - kitchen sink


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lamp oil


----------



## dotty999

M - mat


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nut cracker


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for ornament


----------



## dotty999

P - pie dish


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quill pen


----------



## dotty999

R - ring


----------



## 2twenty2

S - stamp


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tin cup


----------



## plodr

U - Ugg boots


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vial


----------



## dotty999

W - wallet


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox paper


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn


----------



## plodr

Z - zipper


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for axle bearings


----------



## plodr

B- barber pole


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for candlestick


----------



## dotty999

D - darning needle


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for elephant tusk


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fireplace insert


----------



## plodr

G - garbage can


----------



## 2twenty2

H - horseshoe


----------



## dotty999

I - ice bucket


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jelly doughnut


----------



## dotty999

K - kettle


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lozenge


----------



## 2twenty2

M - monocle


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nail


----------



## plodr

O - oil can


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pot


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quartz crystal


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rivet


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for sink stopper


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tub


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vase


----------



## dotty999

W - wallet


----------



## 2twenty2

X - XXX porn dvd


----------



## dotty999

Y - yo yo


----------



## plodr

Z - zwiebak cracker


----------



## dotty999

A - abacus


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bra


----------



## dotty999

C - cup


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dinosaur bone


----------



## 2twenty2

E - elf on a shelf


----------



## plodr

F - foot stool


----------



## dotty999

G - gymslip


----------



## 2twenty2

H - housecoat


----------



## plodr

I - ice pick


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jackknife


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for keel


----------



## dotty999

L - loofah


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for measuring tape


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nuts


----------



## plodr

O - omelet pan


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pincushion


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quart jar


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for roasting pan


----------



## plodr

S - sauce pan


----------



## 2twenty2

T - trampoline


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for ukulele


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vent grill


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for writing tablet


----------



## plodr

X - xlarge shirt


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Y adapter cable


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zoo doo (sold by our local zoo as fertilizer)


----------



## plodr

A - animal crackers


----------



## dotty999

B - bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cap gun


----------



## plodr

D - dart


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for egg timer


----------



## dotty999

F - fish tank


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for globe


----------



## 2twenty2

H - harp


----------



## dotty999

I - ink bottle


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jacket


----------



## plodr

K - kindling


----------



## dotty999

L - loofah


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mitten


----------



## plodr

N - nose (fake)


----------



## 2twenty2

O - obelisk


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for peppermint stick


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quail feather


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for roasting pan


----------



## plodr

S - salamander


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tinsel


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for Users Guide


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vest


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zither string


----------



## plodr

A - apricot pit


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bubble blower


----------



## 2twenty2

C - christmas present


----------



## plodr

D - donkey


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for earthenware vase


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fire hydrant


----------



## plodr

G - gherkin pickle


----------



## dotty999

H - hair net


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for igneous rock


----------



## dotty999

J - jam jar


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kaleidoscope


----------



## dotty999

L - lathe


----------



## 2twenty2

M - map


----------



## plodr

N - name tag


----------



## 2twenty2

O - orange peel


----------



## dotty999

P - paper clip


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quirt


----------



## dotty999

R - ring


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for stirrups


----------



## dotty999

T - trinket box


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for umbrella stand


----------



## 2twenty2

V - voodoo doll


----------



## plodr

W - whistle


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xebec


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zip tie


----------



## plodr

A - automobile


----------



## dotty999

B - bag


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cheque book


----------



## dotty999

D - dagger


----------



## 2twenty2

E - earring


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## 2twenty2

G - goggles


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hammer


----------



## 2twenty2

I - insulation batt


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jelly doughnut


----------



## plodr

K - keyboard


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for latchkey


----------



## dotty999

M - map


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for notebook


----------



## 2twenty2

O - organ bench


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pipette


----------



## dotty999

Q - quilt


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rudder


----------



## dotty999

S - satchel


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for trident


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## plodr

V - vinegar cruet


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wallpaper paste brush


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xbox


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for Yankee Candle


----------



## plodr

Z - Zest soap bar


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for anchor chain


----------



## 2twenty2

B - ballpoint pen


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for compass


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drill bit


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for exit sign


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fogger


----------



## plodr

G - glass


----------



## dotty999

H - hoover


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ignition switch


----------



## plodr

J - jalousie window


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kitchen cabinets


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for letter opener


----------



## 2twenty2

M - match stick


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for NiCd battery


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oval plate


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pearl-handled revolver


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quill pen


----------



## plodr

R - ribbon


----------



## HOBOcs

S - scissors


----------



## 2twenty2

T - trunk


----------



## plodr

U - unicorn


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for valve cover gasket


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wifi adapter


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Box controller


----------



## plodr

Y - yoga tape


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zeppelin gondola


----------



## 2twenty2

A - ashtray


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for broom


----------



## plodr

C - comic book


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for drumstick


----------



## dotty999

E - eggcup


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for frying pan


----------



## 2twenty2

G - garage door


----------



## dotty999

H - handkerchief


----------



## 2twenty2

I - ID card


----------



## plodr

J - jackhammer


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kiln


----------



## 2twenty2

L - loin cloth


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for metal bracket


----------



## 2twenty2

N - napkin


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oil filter


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pillow


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarrel


----------



## plodr

R - rheostat


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for semiconductor diode


----------



## 2twenty2

T - thermostat


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for universal remote


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vase


----------



## plodr

W - wash machine


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xebec


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yellow balloon


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zookeeper's key


----------



## 2twenty2

A - awl


----------



## Gr3iz

All is an item?


----------



## plodr

add detergent to it


----------



## Gr3iz

OK, if you insist ... ;-)

B is for bulletin board


----------



## dotty999

C - cleaver


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for diskette


----------



## 2twenty2

That was a typo suppose to be "awl"

D - deed


----------



## Gr3iz

Ahhhh!

E is for egg shell


----------



## plodr

F - funnel


----------



## dotty999

G - gravy boat


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for harp string


----------



## dotty999

I - ink stand


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jute twine


----------



## dotty999

K - kite


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lean-to


----------



## plodr

M - menu


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nuthatch nest


----------



## dotty999

O - order book


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pie crust


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quiver


----------



## dotty999

R - rucksack


----------



## 2twenty2

S - silver spoon


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tomahawk


----------



## plodr

U - upholstery needle


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for Valium


----------



## 2twenty2

W - window pane


----------



## dotty999

X - xray film


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yew


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zipper pull


----------



## 2twenty2

A - arbour


----------



## plodr

B - bacon slice


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for colander


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dice


----------



## plodr

E - enamel pot


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fern


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for Garbage Pail Kid doll


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hook


----------



## plodr

I - iron


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jeweler's screwdriver


----------



## dotty999

K - keyring


----------



## 2twenty2

L - letter


----------



## dotty999

M - map


----------



## 2twenty2

N - notebook


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for odometer


----------



## dotty999

P - pan


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarter


----------



## dotty999

R - ring


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for stylus


----------



## dotty999

T - tankard


----------



## plodr

U - upper plate (false teeth)


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for VCR


----------



## dotty999

W - wallet


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xebec


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zippo lighter


----------



## dotty999

A = apple corer


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bottle cap


----------



## plodr

C - corn husker


----------



## iMacg3

D - desktop computer


----------



## dotty999

E - eggcup


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for foghorn


----------



## 2twenty2

G - gate


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hamper


----------



## plodr

I - igloo 

Mark, edit mamper to hamper


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jeep


----------



## dotty999

K - key fob


----------



## Gr3iz

plodr said:


> Mark, edit mamper to hamper


Thanks Liz! Fat fingers with a mind of their own! ;-)

L is for lint filter


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mop


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nose ring


----------



## 2twenty2

O - operating table


----------



## plodr

P - pallet


----------



## dotty999

Q - quilt


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rheostat


----------



## plodr

S - saucer


----------



## 2twenty2

T - trash bin


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for underwire bra


----------



## dotty999

V - valve


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wig


----------



## plodr

X - X-box


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yo yo


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## 2twenty2

A - adze


----------



## dotty999

B - barometer


----------



## 2twenty2

C - carpet


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for door stop


----------



## 2twenty2

E - elf on a shelf


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fig


----------



## dotty999

G - grill


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hat rack


----------



## plodr

I - iron bar


----------



## dotty999

J - javelin


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for khakis


----------



## dotty999

L - lamp


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mop


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nicotine patch


----------



## dotty999

O - oil lamp


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pepperoni


----------



## dotty999

Q - quiche


----------



## plodr

R - ravioli maker


----------



## dotty999

S - spoon


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for thorn


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vitamin tablet


----------



## plodr

W - walker


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-rated DVD


----------



## plodr

Y - yarn holder


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zit cream


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for appliance


----------



## 2twenty2

B - boots


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cuckoo clock


----------



## 2twenty2

D - Dr. Martens


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for easel


----------



## HOBOcs

F is for Frying Pan


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gargoyle


----------



## plodr

H - hologram


----------



## dotty999

I - ice pick


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for junk drawer


----------



## dotty999

K - kidney bowl


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lipstick


----------



## dotty999

M - mouse trap


----------



## plodr

N - noose


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for octopus' suckers


----------



## dotty999

P - pepper pot


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quiver


----------



## dotty999

R - radio


----------



## 2twenty2

S - silver platter


----------



## dotty999

T -thong


----------



## 2twenty2

U - usb cable


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for VCR


----------



## plodr

W - wig


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xenon bulb


----------



## plodr

Y - yearbook


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zither


----------



## plodr

A - artist's palette


----------



## dotty999

B - basket


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for carpet sweeper


----------



## dotty999

D - dagger


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for eyelet


----------



## plodr

F - frankfurter


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gooseneck


----------



## plodr

H - hula hoop


----------



## dotty999

I - ice pick


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jelly beans


----------



## plodr

K - kiffle (Hungarian cookies my grandmother made)


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lumber


----------



## plodr

M - marble


----------



## dotty999

N -nutcracker


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oak table


----------



## plodr

P - play doh (loved that as a kid)


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quartz crystal


----------



## dotty999

R - ruby ring


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for SAS HDD


----------



## plodr

T - tub


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for underwater pump


----------



## dotty999

V - vase


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for water pistol


----------



## plodr

X - x-rated tape


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for Yahtzee score pad


----------



## plodr

Z - zither


----------



## dotty999

A - apple corer


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for banana stand


----------



## plodr

C - coronet


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dulcimer


----------



## dotty999

E - emery board


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fife


----------



## plodr

G - gourd


----------



## dotty999

H - hairdryer


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ironing board


----------



## plodr

J - jigger


----------



## dotty999

K - keg


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for ladle


----------



## plodr

M - marking pen


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nitroglycerine pills


----------



## plodr

O - ocarina


----------



## dotty999

P - piano


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for queen's tiara


----------



## plodr

R - reamer


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for sewing machine


----------



## plodr

T - tennis racket


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for ukulele strings


----------



## plodr

V - vise


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for whitewall tires


----------



## dotty999

X - xray film


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yoke


----------



## dotty999

Z - zed bed


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for album jacket


----------



## plodr

B - bed jacket


----------



## dotty999

C - curlers, also known as hair rollers


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dryer sheets


----------



## dotty999

E - eiderdown


----------



## plodr

F - foam mattress


----------



## dotty999

G - gum shield


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hawser


----------



## plodr

I - iodine bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jaw bone


----------



## plodr

K - Klingon mask


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lint (dryer or navel)


----------



## plodr

M - map


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nacelle


----------



## plodr

O - Oscar Mayer Wienermobile


----------



## dotty999

P - pipe


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quasar


----------



## dotty999

R - roof tile


----------



## plodr

S - spittoon


----------



## dotty999

T - tie rack


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for udder mug


----------



## plodr

V - vitamin bottle


----------



## dotty999

W - wig


----------



## plodr

X - Xoom founder


----------



## Gr3iz

Would he/she really be an item, Liz? ;-)


----------



## plodr

I think I got my things mixed up with my occupations!

Xbox


----------



## Gr3iz

That's what I thunk ... ;-)

Y is for yoke


----------



## plodr

Z - zip tie


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for animal crackers


----------



## plodr

B - bottle brush


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for Coke can


----------



## dotty999

D - door knob


----------



## plodr

E - edger (think Spring and yard work!)


----------



## dotty999

F - fireguard


----------



## plodr

G - gear box


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hardwood plank


----------



## plodr

I - ironing board


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jewel-encrusted scabbard


----------



## plodr

K - kayak


----------



## dotty999

L - loofah


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for mint


----------



## plodr

N - napalm


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oval dining room table cloth


----------



## plodr

P - Palm Pilot


----------



## dotty999

Q - quartz ring


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rental agreement


----------



## dotty999

S - solar panel


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for toothbrush


----------



## plodr

U - undershirt


----------



## dotty999

V - vase


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wand


----------



## plodr

X - X-acto knife


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zither


----------



## plodr

A - alphabet noodles


----------



## dotty999

B - bangle


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for carburetor


----------



## dotty999

D - doorknob


----------



## plodr

E - elevator button


----------



## dotty999

F - fig leaf


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for garden gnome


----------



## dotty999

H - haversack


----------



## plodr

I - ink pad


----------



## dotty999

J - jar


----------



## plodr

K - kneeler


----------



## dotty999

L - ladder


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for multimeter


----------



## plodr

N - nail clipper


----------



## dotty999

O - overalls


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pliers


----------



## plodr

Q - questionnaire


----------



## dotty999

R - ribbon


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for steel-toed boots


----------



## plodr

T - teletype machine


----------



## dotty999

U - urn


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for volleyball net


----------



## plodr

W - wax ring


----------



## dotty999

X - xray film


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yolk


----------



## dotty999

Z - zed bed


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for ascot


----------



## plodr

B - beam


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cloud


----------



## dotty999

D - duvet


----------



## plodr

E - embosser


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gavel


----------



## dotty999

H - humidifier


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for incense burner


----------



## dotty999

J - jam pot


----------



## plodr

K - kilt


----------



## dotty999

L - ladder


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mustard


----------



## dotty999

N - nightlight


----------



## plodr

O - organ


----------



## dotty999

P - paper


----------



## plodr

Q - Quicken software


----------



## dotty999

R - road map


----------



## plodr

S - stamp


----------



## dotty999

T - teapot


----------



## iMacg3

U - Umbrella


----------



## plodr

V - vinegar cruet


----------



## dotty999

W - wall chart


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-Box controller


----------



## plodr

Y - yoga mat


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for armature


----------



## plodr

B - basketball hoop


----------



## dotty999

C- cloak


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for diopter glasses


----------



## dotty999

E - eggcup


----------



## plodr

F - folio


----------



## dotty999

G - goblet


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for ham hock


----------



## dotty999

I - ice cube tray


----------



## plodr

J - jack-o-lantern kit


----------



## dotty999

K - key fob


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for locket


----------



## dotty999

M - mask


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for napkin ring


----------



## plodr

O - orchid pot (I have 6 orchids and it was hard to find clear ventilated pots locally for transplanting)


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for potato peeler


----------



## plodr

Q - quirt


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for retro rocket


----------



## dotty999

S - scissors


----------



## plodr

T - tissue paper


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for volume control


----------



## dotty999

W - wallet


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yellow #2 pencil


----------



## plodr

Z - zip tie


----------



## dotty999

A - apple corer


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bandana


----------



## plodr

C - calliope


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dulcimer


----------



## dotty999

E - emery board


----------



## plodr

F - fork


----------



## dotty999

G - gravy boat


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for humidor


----------



## dotty999

I - inkwell


----------



## plodr

J - jasmine plant


----------



## dotty999

K - keyring


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lariat


----------



## dotty999

M - mask


----------



## plodr

N - notice (posted)


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for ornament


----------



## dotty999

P - picnic basket


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for "Quarantined" sign


----------



## plodr

R - receiver (radio or stereo)


----------



## dotty999

S - scissors


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for twist tie


----------



## plodr

U - ukulele


----------



## dotty999

V - vibrator


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wire nut


----------



## plodr

X - Xerox copier


----------



## dotty999

Y - yard brush


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for ZIF socket


----------



## plodr

A - apple corer


----------



## dotty999

B - belt


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cocaine spoon


----------



## dotty999

D - dish


----------



## plodr

E - embroidery pattern


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gimlet


----------



## dotty999

H - hat


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for iced tea spoon


----------



## dotty999

J - jewel


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knitted sweater


----------



## dotty999

L - lamp


----------



## 2twenty2

M - munchies


----------



## plodr

N - noise maker


----------



## dotty999

O - ottoman


----------



## plodr

P - parasol


----------



## dotty999

Q - quartz ring


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rosary beads


----------



## dotty999

S - silver bracelet


----------



## plodr

T - target


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for valuable prize


----------



## plodr

W - waistcoat


----------



## dotty999

X - Xmas tree


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yarmulka


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## plodr

A - arm chair


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for banana split


----------



## dotty999

C - cocktail shaker


----------



## Gr3iz

d is for draperies


----------



## dotty999

E - egg cup


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fish bones


----------



## dotty999

G - gravy boat


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for ham bone


----------



## dotty999

I - inner tube


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for junk


----------



## plodr

K - kettle


----------



## dotty999

L - lamp


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for mine


----------



## plodr

N - necktie


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for outrigger


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pie plate


----------



## plodr

Q - quill


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for regulator


----------



## plodr

S - slip


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for trapeze


----------



## plodr

U - undershirt


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for Velcro strap


----------



## plodr

W - wood chipper


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xebec


----------



## plodr

Y - yahtzee scorecard


----------



## dotty999

Z - zed bed


----------



## 2twenty2

A - arbour


----------



## dotty999

B - bib


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cookie jar


----------



## plodr

D - doorbell


----------



## dotty999

E - eggcup


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fishhook


----------



## 2twenty2

G - garage door opener


----------



## dotty999

H - hose


----------



## 2twenty2

I - ink


----------



## dotty999

J - jug


----------



## plodr

K - kneeler


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lamp


----------



## dotty999

M - map


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for navel stud


----------



## dotty999

O - ottoman


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pail


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quarry


----------



## plodr

R - rust stain


----------



## dotty999

S - salad bowl


----------



## 2twenty2

T - trix


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for U-Haul truck


----------



## dotty999

V - velvet bow


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for watermelon rind


----------



## plodr

X - x-rated DVD


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yoyo


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for amulet


----------



## dotty999

B - bracelet


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for crutch


----------



## plodr

D - dog bed


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for edger


----------



## plodr

F - fence post


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gorilla suit


----------



## dotty999

H - head scarf


----------



## Gr3iz

I is fir internal combustion engine


----------



## dotty999

J - jam jar


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knick-knack


----------



## dotty999

L - lamp


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for monkey bars


----------



## dotty999

N - nutcracker


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oak barrel


----------



## plodr

P - patent leather shoes


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quirt


----------



## plodr

R - repair manual


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for socket wrench


----------



## dotty999

T - television


----------



## plodr

U - Ugg boots


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for variegated leaves


----------



## dotty999

W - wall chart


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone


----------



## dotty999

y - yashmak


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zither string tuning key


----------



## dotty999

A - apple corer


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for barbells


----------



## dotty999

C - colouring book


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for diamond bracelet


----------



## dotty999

E - earrings


----------



## plodr

F - feather boa


----------



## dotty999

G - goldfish bowl


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hearse


----------



## plodr

I - ice cube tray


----------



## dotty999

J - jug


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knocker


----------



## plodr

L - lettuce keeper


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for memo pad


----------



## plodr

N - needle nose pliers


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for optical disk drive


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quicksilver thermometer


----------



## plodr

R - rabbit hutch


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for scales


----------



## plodr

T - top hat


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for ukulele strings


----------



## plodr

V - vaporizer


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wicker chair


----------



## plodr

X - X-box


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zeppelin water tanks


----------



## plodr

A - aluminum foil hat


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for belfry (from which the bats emanate)


----------



## plodr

C - cap


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dunce cap


----------



## dotty999

E - elephant tusk


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for flask


----------



## plodr

G - gold chain


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hang glider


----------



## dotty999

I - inkwell


----------



## plodr

J - job application form


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kneepad


----------



## dotty999

L - ladder


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for microphone stand


----------



## plodr

N - nose clip


----------



## dotty999

O - ottoman


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pendant


----------



## plodr

Q - quartz movement watch


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for router


----------



## plodr

S - satellite dish


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tureen


----------



## dotty999

U - urn


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for valve cover gasket


----------



## dotty999

W - whistle


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-Ray machine


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yo-yo


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zither


----------



## plodr

A - armature


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for balun


----------



## plodr

C - cotton ball


----------



## dotty999

D- doll


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for egg timer


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gift box


----------



## plodr

H - hello name tag


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for input device


----------



## plodr

J - jar opener


----------



## dotty999

K - key


----------



## 2twenty2

L - letter opener


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for moped


----------



## dotty999

N - nutcracker


----------



## plodr

O - ottoman


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quilt


----------



## dotty999

R -ruler


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for steering wheel


----------



## dotty999

T - trumpet


----------



## plodr

U - umpire's mask


----------



## dotty999

V - vanity case


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for welder's mask


----------



## dotty999

X - xray


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yellow #2 pencil


----------



## dotty999

Z - zed bed


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for ant farm


----------



## dotty999

B - baton


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cudgel


----------



## dotty999

D - desk


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for "EXIT" sign


----------



## dotty999

F - flan case


----------



## plodr

G - grater


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for Halloween costume


----------



## dotty999

I - ice pick


----------



## plodr

J - jump rope


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for keel


----------



## plodr

L - lollipop


----------



## dotty999

M - mirror


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nipple ring


----------



## plodr

O - orchid pot


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quartz crystal


----------



## dotty999

R - ruler


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for scalpel


----------



## dotty999

T - tweezers


----------



## plodr

U - universal remote


----------



## dotty999

V - vase


----------



## Gr3iz

W - wheeze


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophone


----------



## plodr

Y - yoyo


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zither


----------



## plodr

A - armoire


----------



## dotty999

B - bulb


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for candlestick holder


----------



## plodr

D - doily


----------



## dotty999

E - emery board


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fence post


----------



## dotty999

G - glue pot


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hairpiece


----------



## dotty999

I - ink bottle


----------



## plodr

J - jigsaw puzzle


----------



## dotty999

K - key fob


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lectern


----------



## dotty999

M - mascara wand


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nectarine


----------



## dotty999

O - orange peeler


----------



## plodr

P - paper punch


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for Quaker Oats container


----------



## dotty999

R - rolex watch


----------



## Gr3iz

S s for spy cam


----------



## dotty999

T - torch


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for umbilical cord


----------



## dotty999

V- velvet glove


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for waste paper basket


----------



## dotty999

X - xray film


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yoke


----------



## plodr

Z - zebra print fabric


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for armature


----------



## dotty999

B - belt


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for camshaft


----------



## dotty999

D - darning needle


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for encyclopedia


----------



## dotty999

F - fruit bowl


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for grommet


----------



## dotty999

H - hoop


----------



## plodr

I - ink cartridge


----------



## dotty999

J - juicer


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kaleidoscope


----------



## dotty999

L - lamp


----------



## plodr

M - meat cleaver


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nest


----------



## plodr

O - orange juicer


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quirt


----------



## dotty999

R - ring


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for salad spinner


----------



## dotty999

T - telephone


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for Ugly Stik


----------



## dotty999

V - vase


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for watermelon


----------



## dotty999

X - xray


----------



## plodr

Y - yoga mat


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for accordion


----------



## dotty999

B - baseball bat


----------



## plodr

C - cpu


----------



## dotty999

D - dartboard


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for eight ball


----------



## dotty999

F - flower pot


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for globe


----------



## dotty999

H - hat


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for igneous rocks


----------



## dotty999

J - jug


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for keg bung


----------



## plodr

L - liniment bottle


----------



## dotty999

M - mattress


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for Nehru jacket


----------



## plodr

O - oyster knife


----------



## dotty999

P - paper clip


----------



## plodr

Q - quilt rack


----------



## dotty999

R - ruler


----------



## plodr

S - slide rule


----------



## dotty999

T - tray


----------



## plodr

U - undershirt


----------



## dotty999

V - vest


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for washer


----------



## dotty999

X -xray


----------



## Gr3iz

y is for yolk


----------



## dotty999

Z - zimmer frame


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for buttonhook


----------



## plodr

What happened to A?

A - artichoke

Next up letter *C*


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm losing it, Liz ... 

C is for clown nose


----------



## dotty999

D - dagger


----------



## plodr

Nah, too many other things to juggle.

E - eggs (speaking of things not to try and juggle  )


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for flapjacks


----------



## plodr

G - gold tooth


----------



## dotty999

H - hat


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for Intel CPU


----------



## dotty999

J - jam jar


----------



## plodr

K - knitting book


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lampcord


----------



## dotty999

M - money box


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nylon stockings


----------



## plodr

O - oblong box


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarter stick of dynamite


----------



## dotty999

R - rubber, aka eraser


----------



## plodr

S - slicer


----------



## dotty999

T - thimble


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for ukulele pick


----------



## plodr

V - Vivitar sd card holder
I own one


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wool cap


----------



## plodr

X - X-box console


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn


----------



## plodr

Z - zither


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for accordion


----------



## plodr

B - bassoon


----------



## dotty999

C - camera


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for Dutch oven


----------



## dotty999

E - eggcup


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for flute


----------



## dotty999

G - gravy boat


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hypodermic needle


----------



## dotty999

I - ink bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jellybeans


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen knife


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lozenge


----------



## dotty999

M - mask


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for needlenose pliers


----------



## dotty999

O - ottoman


----------



## plodr

P - pencil


----------



## dotty999

Q -quilt


----------



## plodr

R - radio


----------



## dotty999

S - scissors


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for torque wrench


----------



## plodr

U - umbrella stand


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vial


----------



## dotty999

W - wall clock


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yogurt cup


----------



## GrinHulk

Z - zipper


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for apricot pit


----------



## plodr

B - broom


----------



## dotty999

C - cup


----------



## plodr

D - Diehard battery (I'm staring at my standalone Diehard as I do its monthly charging)


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for engine mount


----------



## dotty999

F - fireguard


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for grocery cart


----------



## plodr

H - hat rack


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ignition switch


----------



## plodr

J - jade earrings


----------



## dotty999

K - key


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for ladder


----------



## plodr

M - money clip


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nickel (coin)


----------



## plodr

O - organ pipe


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarrel


----------



## dotty999

R - ring


----------



## plodr

S - soap dispenser


----------



## dotty999

T - towel


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for U-joint


----------



## plodr

V - voice recorder


----------



## ineedhelp10101please10101

W-Whistle


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xylophone mallet


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zeppelin


----------



## dotty999

A - apple corer


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for blow dryer


----------



## dotty999

C - catalogue


----------



## plodr

D - denim fabric


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for ebony piano keys


----------



## plodr

F - flour canister


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for grill cover


----------



## dotty999

H - hairbrush


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for injection molded parts


----------



## dotty999

J - jug


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knee brace


----------



## dotty999

L - lemon squeezer


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for marshmallows


----------



## dotty999

N - nit comb!


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for optical cable


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## plodr

Q - quoit


----------



## dotty999

R - router


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for spurs


----------



## plodr

T - tax form


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for velvet painting


----------



## plodr

W - wooden box


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for XXL T-shirt


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn


----------



## plodr

Z - Zippo® lighter


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for ampule


----------



## dotty999

B - bib


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for clarinet


----------



## plodr

D - duct or duck tape


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for edger


----------



## dotty999

F - fork


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gnocchi


----------



## dotty999

H - hammer


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for incense burner


----------



## plodr

J - jewelry box


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for keyring


----------



## plodr

L - locket


----------



## dotty999

M - monitor


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nuts and bolts


----------



## dotty999

O - onion slicer


----------



## plodr

P - pickle fork


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for "Quarantined" sign


----------



## plodr

R - robotic arm


----------



## dotty999

S - sugar bowl


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tin foil hat


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for visor


----------



## dotty999

W - wallet


----------



## plodr

X - X-acto knife


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for Yahtzee dice


----------



## plodr

Z - zither


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for amulet


----------



## dotty999

B - broom


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for Coke bottle


----------



## dotty999

D - drainboard


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for egg carton


----------



## plodr

F - fishing pole


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gas gauge


----------



## dotty999

H - hat


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for igneous rock


----------



## plodr

J - juniper berry


----------



## dotty999

K - kinky boots


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for luscious lips


----------



## plodr

M - milky way candy bar


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nuggets


----------



## dotty999

O - opal ring


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for peach tree


----------



## plodr

Q - quince jelly


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rusty nail


----------



## dotty999

S - shoehorn


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for truck arm


----------



## plodr

U - umbrella stand


----------



## dotty999

V - vase


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wall


----------



## plodr

X - X-box controller


----------



## dotty999

Y - yard brush


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zoo entrance gate


----------



## dotty999

A - anvil


----------



## plodr

B - billboard


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for chastity belt


----------



## dotty999

D - domino set


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for encyclopedias


----------



## dotty999

F -fan


----------



## plodr

G - golf club


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for house key


----------



## plodr

I - inner tube


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jug


----------



## dotty999

K - key


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lariat


----------



## dotty999

M - mittens


----------



## plodr

N - nectarine pit


----------



## dotty999

O - orange peeler


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for potato skins


----------



## plodr

Q - quarantine sign


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for racquetball ball


----------



## plodr

S - siphon


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for trident


----------



## plodr

U - universal charger


----------



## dotty999

V- vase


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for watermelon seed


----------



## plodr

X - x-large coat


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yacht anchor


----------



## dotty999

Z - zither


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for andiron


----------



## dotty999

B - bowling ball


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for candelabra


----------



## dotty999

D - duster


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for easel


----------



## plodr

F - funnel


----------



## Gr3iz

G - gunnel


----------



## dotty999

H - hairband


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ID card


----------



## plodr

J - jasper ring


----------



## dotty999

K - key fob


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for latrine


----------



## plodr

M - marble egg


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nugget


----------



## plodr

O - oolong tea bag


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quartz crystal


----------



## plodr

R - rope


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for solenoid plunger


----------



## dotty999

T - tent


----------



## plodr

U - ukulele


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for viol


----------



## plodr

W - walker


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xebec


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zebra scat


----------



## dotty999

A - arm band


----------



## plodr

B - brick


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cherry bomb


----------



## dotty999

D - drain cover


----------



## plodr

E - endive leaf


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fishing rod


----------



## dotty999

G - goblet


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for ham sandwich


----------



## dotty999

I - inkwell


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jellyfish


----------



## dotty999

K - kiln


----------



## plodr

L - loofah


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for meteorite


----------



## dotty999

N - night light


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for Oreo cookie


----------



## dotty999

P - pipe


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quill pen


----------



## dotty999

R - ribbon


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for satellite


----------



## plodr

T - table tennis paddle


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for U-Haul trailer


----------



## plodr

V - vise


----------



## dotty999

W - wall chart


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-rated DVD


----------



## plodr

Y - yard stick


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zither


----------



## plodr

A - alphabet chart


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for blackboard


----------



## plodr

C - chalk


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dirty spoon


----------



## plodr

E - emory board


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for finger bowl


----------



## plodr

G - gold bar


----------



## dotty999

H - hair net


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ice bucket


----------



## dotty999

J - jug


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for key ring


----------



## dotty999

L - ladder


----------



## plodr

M - moped


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for necklace


----------



## plodr

O - onion chopper


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for petunia petals


----------



## dotty999

Q - quoit


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for raincoat


----------



## dotty999

S - silver goblet


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for trinket


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vox


----------



## dotty999

W - walking stick


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-rated DVD


----------



## plodr

Y - Y-power cord


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zip gun


----------



## dotty999

A - apron


----------



## plodr

B - barrel


----------



## dotty999

C - colour chart


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for diaper pail


----------



## dotty999

E - eggcup


----------



## plodr

F - flute


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gaming console


----------



## dotty999

H - hamper


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for inner tube


----------



## plodr

J - jig saw


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knife sharpener


----------



## dotty999

L - loom


----------



## plodr

M - mower


----------



## dotty999

N - newspaper


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oscilloscope


----------



## dotty999

P - poop scoop


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quirt


----------



## plodr

R - radar gun


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for swimsuit


----------



## plodr

T - tin snips


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for umbrella stand


----------



## plodr

V - voice recorder


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for widget


----------



## dotty999

X - xbox


----------



## plodr

Y - yearbook


----------



## dotty999

Z - zed bed


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for axle


----------



## plodr

B - beret


----------



## dotty999

C - cup


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dry sump oil pump


----------



## plodr

E - eraser


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for Fender Stratocaster guitar


----------



## plodr

G - gauge


----------



## dotty999

H - hook


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for Intel CPU


----------



## plodr

J - Jasper rock


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knapsack


----------



## dotty999

L - lamp


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for mace


----------



## dotty999

N - notebook


----------



## plodr

O - octagonal frame


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for parachute


----------



## plodr

Q - quill


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rheostat


----------



## plodr

S - storm door


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for trellis


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for VHS player


----------



## plodr

W - wallpaper paste


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-Box controller


----------



## dotty999

Y - yo yo


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for Zen garden


----------



## dotty999

A - apple corer


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bib


----------



## dotty999

C - crayon


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for diaper pin


----------



## dotty999

E - euphonium


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for facsimile machine


----------



## dotty999

G - grater


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for helicopter


----------



## dotty999

I - ice bucket


----------



## plodr

J - jello mold


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for krill oil capsule


----------



## dotty999

L - leather belt


----------



## plodr

M - monogrammed handkerchief


----------



## dotty999

N - newspaper


----------



## Gr3iz

O - ocelot fur stole


----------



## plodr

P - purse


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quail egg


----------



## plodr

R - robe


----------



## dotty999

S - spade


----------



## HOBOcs

T - truck


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for ugli fruit


----------



## dotty999

V - velvet bow


----------



## plodr

W - washboard


----------



## dotty999

X - Xray film


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yoke


----------



## dotty999

Z - zither


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for anchor chain


----------



## plodr

B - bud vase


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for crate


----------



## plodr

D - dish washer


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for energy drink


----------



## plodr

F - fiddle


----------



## dotty999

G - gun


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hamburger


----------



## dotty999

I - ink bottle


----------



## plodr

J - juicer


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knapsack


----------



## dotty999

L - leather belt


----------



## plodr

M - moth cake


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nuts


----------



## plodr

O - onyx ring


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for plum


----------



## dotty999

Q - quilt


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rolling papers


----------



## plodr

S - salt shaker


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tie wrap


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vinyl record


----------



## dotty999

W - wall chart


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yellow umbrella


----------



## dotty999

Z - zither


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for agate


----------



## plodr

B - bonnet


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for canary cage


----------



## dotty999

D - diamond


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for emerald bracelet


----------



## plodr

F - flint


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for grain of salt


----------



## dotty999

H - haversack


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for irrigation pump


----------



## plodr

J - jodphur


----------



## Gr3iz

jodphur boot?

K is for kaleidoscope


----------



## plodr

L - leisure suit (to be worn with jodphurs  )


----------



## dotty999

M - mask


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for neodymium magnet


----------



## dotty999

O - ottoman


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pizza cutter


----------



## plodr

Q - quick bread mix


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rat trap


----------



## dotty999

S - soap dish


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for truck scales


----------



## plodr

U - universal remote


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for virtual reality goggles


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-Box One gaming system


----------



## dotty999

Y - yo yo


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zither


----------



## plodr

A - album


----------



## dotty999

B - baton


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for carving knife


----------



## plodr

D - diaper


----------



## dotty999

E - egg cup


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for flagon


----------



## plodr

G - gnome statue


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for houseplant


----------



## plodr

I - ivory tile


----------



## dotty999

J - jug


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for king piece in chess


----------



## dotty999

L - lamp


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for marbles (Have you seen mine? I think I've lost them ...)


----------



## dotty999

N - nail


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pipe cleaner


----------



## dotty999

Q - quill


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rod


----------



## dotty999

S - salver


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for timer


----------



## dotty999

U - urn


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vase


----------



## dotty999

W - wall clock


----------



## plodr

X - X-Acto knife


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yo-yo


----------



## Gr3iz

There appears to be an echo in here ... ;-)


----------



## plodr

Z - zoo map


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for avocado pit


----------



## dotty999

B - blanket


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for clamp


----------



## plodr

D - damper


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for EXIT sign


----------



## dotty999

F - fridge magnet


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for grinder


----------



## plodr

H - heater


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for injector


----------



## dotty999

J - judo belt


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kilo of marijuana


----------



## dotty999

L - lamp


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for mousetrap


----------



## plodr

N - network switch


----------



## dotty999

O - onyx ring


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pumpkin


----------



## dotty999

Q - quart jug


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for ripcord


----------



## HOBOcs

S - swimming pool


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tassels


----------



## dotty999

U - urn


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vegetable peeler


----------



## plodr

W - whistle


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-Box wireless controller


----------



## plodr

Y - yarn holder


----------



## dotty999

Z - zither


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for aglet


----------



## dotty999

B - badge


----------



## RT

c - cookie


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dongle


----------



## plodr

E - emblem


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for filet knife


----------



## plodr

G - garage door opener


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for horseshoe


----------



## plodr

I - ipecac plant


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jeweler's screwdrivers


----------



## plodr

K - knitted scarf


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lava rocks


----------



## dotty999

M - magnet


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for navel oranges


----------



## plodr

O - opera glasses


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for porcupine quill


----------



## dotty999

Q - quilt


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rear tail light


----------



## plodr

S - stop watch


----------



## dotty999

T - tablecloth


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for upper A-arm


----------



## plodr

V - vial


----------



## dotty999

W - wall chart


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-rated DVD


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zipper pull


----------



## plodr

A - accordion


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for barometer


----------



## plodr

C - calendar


----------



## dotty999

D - diary


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for Easter Island idol


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## plodr

G - grease gun


----------



## dotty999

H - hammer


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for Indian head penny


----------



## plodr

J - jack-in-the-box toy


----------



## dotty999

K - keyring


----------



## plodr

L - lighter


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for Mickey Mouse watch


----------



## plodr

N - nylon jacket


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for Old Navy sweatshirt


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## plodr

Q - QANTAS boarding pass


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rivet gun


----------



## dotty999

S - stop watch


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for trombone


----------



## plodr

U - upper plate


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vacuum line


----------



## dotty999

W - wig stand


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-Acto knife handle


----------



## dotty999

Y - yo yo


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zeppelin propeller


----------



## dotty999

A - anvil


----------



## Gr3iz

B - bar stool


----------



## plodr

C - coaster


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for doily


----------



## dotty999

E - egg boiler


----------



## plodr

F - feather duster


----------



## dotty999

G - goblet


----------



## HOBOcs

H - hat


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ice pick


----------



## plodr

J - jet ski


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kimchi pot


----------



## dotty999

L - lamp


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for milk jug


----------



## dotty999

N - nutcracker


----------



## plodr

O - onion chopper


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for peach pit


----------



## plodr

Q - quart bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for ratchet wrench


----------



## plodr

S - saw blade


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for table saw


----------



## plodr

U - unicycle


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for Volvo fender


----------



## plodr

W - wooden box


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-rated DVD


----------



## plodr

Y - Yahtzee dice


----------



## Gr3iz

Z s for zeppelin propeller


----------



## plodr

A - antiseptic bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for balun


----------



## plodr

C - chlorine powder


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dining room table


----------



## dotty999

E - eggcup


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fire hose


----------



## plodr

G - gallon jug


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for harpsichord


----------



## dotty999

I - ink bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for junk


----------



## plodr

K - knitting bag


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for leaves


----------



## dotty999

M- mattress


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nail apron


----------



## plodr

O - oyster knife


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pink parka


----------



## dotty999

Q- quilt


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rivet


----------



## plodr

S - snapshot


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for trivet


----------



## plodr

U - upholstery needle


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vessel


----------



## dotty999

W - wall clock


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone stick


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zither string


----------



## dotty999

A - apple corer


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for banana stand


----------



## plodr

C - colander


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for door hinge


----------



## plodr

E - elevator button


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fish hook


----------



## plodr

G - glue stick


----------



## dotty999

H - hat stand


----------



## plodr

I - ice cube tray


----------



## dotty999

J - jam pot


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kick stand


----------



## dotty999

L - loofah


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for microscope


----------



## dotty999

N - nutcracker


----------



## plodr

O - opera program


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for popcorn popper


----------



## dotty999

Q - quart jug


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for radio-telescope


----------



## dotty999

S - sewing machine


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for toaster


----------



## dotty999

U - urn


----------



## plodr

V - vitamin tablet


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wireless router


----------



## dotty999

X - xray


----------



## plodr

Y - yo-yo


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zinc-plated screws


----------



## dotty999

A - anvil


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for basket


----------



## plodr

C - corn holder


----------



## dotty999

D - dinner plate


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for elevator door


----------



## plodr

F - floorboard


----------



## dotty999

G - garter


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for headphones


----------



## Shenifeland

I - ice pick


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jelly jar


----------



## plodr

K - KitchenAid mixer


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for ladle


----------



## dotty999

M - microphone


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nutcracker


----------



## dotty999

O - orange squeezer


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for public address system


----------



## plodr

Q - quoit


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for revolving door


----------



## dotty999

S - sofa


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for toaster oven


----------



## plodr

U - umbrella


----------



## dotty999

V - veil


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wing nut


----------



## plodr

X - X-ray film


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for Yamaha motorcycle


----------



## dotty999

Z - zed bed


----------



## plodr

A - ax


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for broiler pan


----------



## plodr

C - cap (toothpaste)


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for diamond saw


----------



## plodr

E - elastic stocking


----------



## dotty999

F - fish tank


----------



## plodr

G - grid paper


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for 2half dollar gold piece


----------



## plodr

I - iron


----------



## dotty999

J - jade ring


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for Kleenex box


----------



## plodr

L - license (driver's)


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for money clip


----------



## dotty999

N - nutcracker


----------



## Gr3iz

Ouch! ;-)

O is for opium pipe


----------



## plodr

P - peppermint stick


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quartz crystal


----------



## dotty999

R - ruby ring


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for stalagmite


----------



## plodr

T - textbook


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for uniform


----------



## dotty999

V - vanity case


----------



## plodr

W - wheelbarrow


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for Xerox printer


----------



## plodr

Y - Yahtzee game


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zebra droppings


----------



## dotty999

A - abacus


----------



## plodr

B - bar soap


----------



## dotty999

C - camera


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for diaper pail


----------



## dotty999

E - eggcup


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fall decorations


----------



## dotty999

G - goblet


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hammer holster


----------



## plodr

I - illustration


----------



## dotty999

J - jug


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kitty litter


----------



## plodr

L - library card


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for metal detector


----------



## plodr

N - nail gun


----------



## dotty999

O - orange peeler


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pliers


----------



## dotty999

Q - quilt


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rocking horse


----------



## dotty999

S - silver salver


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for turnip truck


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## plodr

V - violin case


----------



## dotty999

W - wrench


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-rated DVD


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zither


----------



## dotty999

A - apple corer


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bassoon


----------



## plodr

C - calliope


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for drip edge


----------



## dotty999

E - egg slicer


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for flour sifter


----------



## dotty999

G - garden gnome


----------



## plodr

H - holster


----------



## dotty999

I - ink bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for junk


----------



## dotty999

K - keyring


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for link (of a chain)


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mask


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nest


----------



## plodr

O - oatmeal pack


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for plastic spork


----------



## dotty999

Q - quart jug


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rocker arm


----------



## dotty999

S - saucer


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tappet


----------



## dotty999

U - urn


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vial


----------



## plodr

W - weight


----------



## dotty999

X - xray film


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yams


----------



## plodr

Z - Zest soap bar


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for apricot


----------



## dotty999

B - birdbath


----------



## plodr

C - Christmas wrap


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for drumstick


----------



## plodr

E - envelope


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for frying pan


----------



## dotty999

G - grill pan


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hairnet


----------



## dotty999

I - ink bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jock strap


----------



## dotty999

K - knife


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lasso


----------



## plodr

M - motor


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for necktie


----------



## dotty999

O - orange peeler


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pecan pie


----------



## plodr

Q - quince


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for revolver


----------



## 2twenty2

S - silverware


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tea set


----------



## 2twenty2

U - ugly christmas sweater


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vintage automobile


----------



## plodr

W - water wings


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xylophone mallet


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yellow rubber duckie


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for Zamboni


----------



## plodr

A - artist's palette


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bowling ball bag


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chisel


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for diamond saw blade


----------



## plodr

E - emery board


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for filter


----------



## 2twenty2

G - grinder


----------



## plodr

H - hinder


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for inlet valve


----------



## plodr

J - jack

not sure what game I was playing when I put hinder for H???
Let's go with hula hoop for H.


----------



## Gr3iz

I thought maybe you were celebrating the new year early, so I let it slide ...

K is for kite string


----------



## plodr

I didn't even have a glass of champagne to celebrate! What can I say?

L - license plate


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mirror


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for numerical readout gauge


----------



## waner

I'm so interested in this topic, where is the link about 
*A to Z of Items #2 and 
A to Z of Items #1?
Thanks!*


----------



## Cookiegal

It looks like it started out as A to Z of computer Items and then the "computer" part was dropped beginning with #3.

No. 2 - https://forums.techguy.org/threads/a-to-z-of-computer-items-2.1029881/
No. 1 - https://forums.techguy.org/threads/a-to-z-of-computer-items.728665/


----------



## Gr3iz

I believe the Computer items thread was different. At least, a few years back there were both threads running at once. 

Once upon a time the database had issues with threads containing more than a certain number of posts. As a thread neared that number, a Moderator would announce the closure of the thread. Some were kind enough to start the next thread with the same basic name, incrementing the count and providing a link to the new thread. A later revision of the software did away with the limitation.


----------



## plodr

O - orthotic shoe insert


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for palette


----------



## plodr

Q - queen (card in a deck of cards)


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for robotic arm


----------



## 2twenty2

S - slingshot


----------



## plodr

T - tee


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for U-joint


----------



## plodr

V - violet pot


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wagon wheel


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox machine


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for Yamaha motorcycle


----------



## plodr

Z - zebra print fabric


----------



## 2twenty2

A - adz


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for baldric


----------



## plodr

C - clippers


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drill


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for EXIT sign


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fudge


----------



## plodr

G - gas can


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for harmonica


----------



## 2twenty2

I - inverter


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jute plant hanger


----------



## plodr

K - knife


----------



## 2twenty2

L - life jacket


----------



## plodr

M - M&M bag of candy


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for Nutty Buddy


----------



## plodr

O - Oreo cookie


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for potato chips


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Q tip


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for roadster


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sombrero


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for t-shirt


----------



## plodr

U - unicycle


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for Volkswagen car


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wagoneer


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yurt


----------



## plodr

Z - Zippo lighter


----------



## 2twenty2

A - arc welder


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for balun


----------



## 2twenty2

C - Chevrolet


----------



## dotty999

D - dinner plate


----------



## plodr

E - embosser


----------



## dotty999

F - flower pot


----------



## 2twenty2

G - grinder


----------



## plodr

H - hasp


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for internal combustion engine


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jalopy


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for Kaiser roll


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lantern


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for mixer


----------



## plodr

N - needlework pattern


----------



## 2twenty2

O - OHL sweater


----------



## plodr

P - plant food


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quiver


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rake


----------



## dotty999

S - saucer


----------



## 2twenty2

T - transformer


----------



## plodr

U - utensil holder


----------



## dotty999

V - vase


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water barrel


----------



## dotty999

X - xray film


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yurt


----------



## dotty999

Z - zither


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for aglet


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bookends


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for clipboard


----------



## 2twenty2

D - doorbell


----------



## dotty999

E - engine


----------



## plodr

F - file


----------



## dotty999

G - garden gnome


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hatchet


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ignition key


----------



## plodr

J - jack (auto)


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kickstand


----------



## dotty999

L - ladle


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mandolin


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for number 2 Phillips screwdriver


----------



## plodr

O - oven mitt


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pennant


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - qam tuner


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rheostat


----------



## plodr

S - sensor


----------



## 2twenty2

T - trampoline


----------



## dotty999

U - utensil


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vessel


----------



## dotty999

W - wig


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-Box game


----------



## dotty999

Y - yo yo


----------



## plodr

Z - Zest soap bar


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for acorn


----------



## plodr

B - baseball mitt


----------



## dotty999

C - cap


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for DIMM stick


----------



## 2twenty2

E - electric frying pan


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## plodr

G - grater


----------



## dotty999

H - horn


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for irrigation pipe


----------



## plodr

J - joint compound


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kayak


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lip gloss


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for medallion


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nickles


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for ostrich eggs


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pool cues


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for Q-Tips


----------



## dotty999

R - ruler


----------



## plodr

S - solenoid


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tin lizzy


----------



## plodr

U - umbrella


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vise


----------



## plodr

W - whip


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-rated DVD


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yugo


----------



## Gr3iz

z is for zipper pull


----------



## 2twenty2

A - astronaut suit


----------



## plodr

B - bag


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cookie (and that's good enough for me)


----------



## dotty999

D - duvet


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for elk antlers


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fur coat


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gavel


----------



## plodr

H - hot plate


----------



## dotty999

I - ice bucket


----------



## 2twenty2

J - journal


----------



## dotty999

K - kite


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lantern


----------



## dotty999

M-monocle


----------



## dotty999

M - mirror


----------



## plodr

N - name tag


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for optical disk drive


----------



## plodr

P - popcorn popper


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quartz crystal


----------



## dotty999

R - ruler


----------



## RT

S - steam roller


----------



## 2twenty2

T - trampoline


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## plodr

V - View-master


----------



## dotty999

W - walking stick


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-Box One console


----------



## plodr

Y - Yahtzee score pad


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## 2twenty2

A - abacus


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bowling ball


----------



## 2twenty2

C - crutch


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for Dutch oven


----------



## 2twenty2

E - elf on a shelf


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for folding chair


----------



## plodr

G - guitar


----------



## dotty999

H - hat stand


----------



## 2twenty2

I - ink bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for junk


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kickstand


----------



## plodr

L - lamp


----------



## dotty999

M - mask


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nose ring


----------



## 2twenty2

O - orbital sander


----------



## plodr

P - pylon


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for QWERTY keyboard


----------



## dotty999

R - razor


----------



## 2twenty2

S - scissors


----------



## dotty999

T - tuning fork


----------



## 2twenty2

U - USB flash drive


----------



## dotty999

V - vat


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wiring harness


----------



## plodr

X - x-box game


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yarn


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for anchor chain


----------



## dotty999

B - book


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for candelabra


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dinky toy


----------



## dotty999

E - emerald ring


----------



## 2twenty2

F - finger puppet


----------



## plodr

G - gaberdine suit


----------



## dotty999

H - hammock


----------



## plodr

I - iris rhizome


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jumper


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knee brace


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for laundry basket


----------



## plodr

M - mail chute


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nine inch nails album


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for orange


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quiver


----------



## plodr

R - rotor


----------



## dotty999

S - saucer


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for train track


----------



## dotty999

U - urn


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vase


----------



## dotty999

W - wallet


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-Box One power supply


----------



## dotty999

Y - yo yo


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zither string


----------



## dotty999

A - apple corer


----------



## plodr

B - baseball glove


----------



## 2twenty2

C - centre punch


----------



## dotty999

D - drawing board


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for electric can opener


----------



## 2twenty2

F - forks


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for grand piano


----------



## dotty999

H - handkerchief


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for inkjet cartridge


----------



## dotty999

J - jar


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kettle


----------



## dotty999

L - lamp


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for melon


----------



## dotty999

N - notebook


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for onion rings


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarter stick of dynamite


----------



## dotty999

R - ruby


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for sapphire stylus


----------



## dotty999

T - trinket


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for USB flash drive


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vinyl record


----------



## dotty999

W - wallet


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zebra scat


----------



## 2twenty2

A - Aztec gold


----------



## plodr

B - billfold


----------



## dotty999

C - crayon


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dollar bill


----------



## 2twenty2

E - electric stove


----------



## plodr

F - fryer


----------



## dotty999

G - grill pan


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hamburger with sauteed onions and tomato and fries


----------



## dotty999

I - inkwell


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jelly doughnut


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knee brace


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lakefront cottage


----------



## plodr

M - mortarboard


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nugget


----------



## 2twenty2

O - office chair


----------



## plodr

P - pointer


----------



## dotty999

Q - quilt


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rice cooker


----------



## dotty999

S - sword


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for transmission


----------



## dotty999

U - union jack flag


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vacuum cleaner attachment


----------



## dotty999

W - wallet


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xylophone mallet


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yagi


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for AM/FM radio


----------



## dotty999

B - book


----------



## plodr

C - cleat


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for door stop


----------



## dotty999

E - eggcup


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for flour sifter


----------



## dotty999

G - grill pan


----------



## HOBOcs

H is for hat rack


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for imitation pearl necklace


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jalopy


----------



## plodr

K - knife


----------



## dotty999

L - lantern


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for magnifying glass


----------



## dotty999

N - notebook


----------



## 2twenty2

O - opal ring


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## plodr

Q - quarterly report


----------



## dotty999

R - ring


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for skirt


----------



## plodr

T - tweezers


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for vitamin pill


----------



## dotty999

how did you get from W to C ?


----------



## Gr3iz

I meant V is for ... Fat fingers, dear. Nothin' but fat fingers ... ;-)
W?????


----------



## dotty999

W - wash bag


----------



## plodr

hehe  that had me laughing out loud

X - xacto knife


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yoyo string


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zip tie


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for armchair


----------



## plodr

B - basket


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for crankshaft


----------



## dotty999

D - drawing board


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for Edsel


----------



## 2twenty2

F - Ford Galaxy


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for golf cart


----------



## 2twenty2

H - Honda motorcycle


----------



## plodr

I - ice cube


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for juniper shrub


----------



## plodr

K - knitting book


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for latch


----------



## plodr

M - matchbook


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for navel orange


----------



## plodr

O - opera glasses


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for plastic box


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quail eggs


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rusty bucket


----------



## plodr

S - satin sheets


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for twin sized bed


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for velocipede


----------



## 2twenty2

W - whistle


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-ray machine


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yoyo


----------



## plodr

Z - Zippo lighter


----------



## dotty999

A - anvil


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for brass knuckles


----------



## dotty999

C - crib


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dollhouse


----------



## dotty999

E - eggcup


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fly strip


----------



## plodr

G - glue stick


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for headstone


----------



## dotty999

I - ink bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jewel


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kite


----------



## plodr

L - lemon peeler


----------



## dotty999

M - music stand


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nude painting


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oxygen tank


----------



## 2twenty2

P - plug


----------



## plodr

Q - quart jar


----------



## 2twenty2

R - ricer


----------



## dotty999

S - strainer


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for timer


----------



## 2twenty2

U - utensils


----------



## plodr

V - vase


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for walker


----------



## dotty999

X - xmas decorations


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for Yamaha motorcycle


----------



## plodr

Z - zebra print rug


----------



## dotty999

A - anvil


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bacon slices


----------



## dotty999

C - cotton reel


----------



## plodr

D - diaper


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for Easter egg basket


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fireplace insert


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for grate


----------



## dotty999

H - hat stand


----------



## Gr3iz

I - ice cream maker


----------



## dotty999

J - jam jar


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knee brace


----------



## plodr

L - lip gloss tube


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for mangle


----------



## dotty999

N - nappy


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for orange crayon


----------



## plodr

P - peculator (pre drip coffee makers)


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quirt


----------



## 2twenty2

R - radiator


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for shrimp boat


----------



## plodr

T - tea pot


----------



## dotty999

U - urn


----------



## plodr

V - violin case


----------



## dotty999

W - waffle iron


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for XXX-rated DVD


----------



## dotty999

Y = yarn


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zip gun


----------



## plodr

A - ambulance


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bar stool


----------



## dotty999

C - cup


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dredger


----------



## plodr

E - elevator button


----------



## 2twenty2

F - flea collar


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for garnet


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hat


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for icicles


----------



## plodr

J - jonquils


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kaleidoscope


----------



## 2twenty2

L - light switch


----------



## dotty999

M - money box


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nipple


----------



## plodr

O - onyx earrings


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for plug wire


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quivers


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for raisins


----------



## dotty999

S - scissors


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tripod


----------



## plodr

U - upholstery needle


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vent


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wire brush


----------



## dotty999

X - xray


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yoke


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zip tie


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for anchovies


----------



## plodr

B - bullet


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cookie


----------



## dotty999

D - drawing pin


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for earbud


----------



## plodr

F - felt tip pen


----------



## dotty999

G - garnet ring


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hairnet


----------



## 2twenty2

I - inkwell


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for juniper berry


----------



## dotty999

K - kite


----------



## plodr

L - lottery ticket


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for memory module


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nunchucks


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for ostrich egg


----------



## 2twenty2

P - poncho


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarter stick of dynamite


----------



## dotty999

R - ruler


----------



## plodr

S- stencil


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for Twisted Sister album


----------



## dotty999

U - urn


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for viola bow


----------



## dotty999

W - wig


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-Box-One gaming console


----------



## dotty999

Y - yashmak


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zero gravity chair


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for aspirator


----------



## dotty999

B - brush


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for crankshaft


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drum brakes


----------



## dotty999

E - earrings


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fuel gauge


----------



## plodr

G - glazing compound


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for holster


----------



## dotty999

I - ink bottle


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jewels


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for keyring


----------



## dotty999

L - letter rack


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for mask


----------



## plodr

N - note card


----------



## dotty999

O - orange peeler


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for potato gun


----------



## plodr

Q - queen (chess piece)


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for raffle ticket


----------



## dotty999

S - sugar bowl


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for trinkets


----------



## plodr

U - unguent tube


----------



## dotty999

V - vase


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wicker basket


----------



## dotty999

X - xray


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for "Y" cable


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zipper


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for aspirin


----------



## plodr

B - barbed wire roll


----------



## dotty999

C - cotton reel


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dagger


----------



## RT

E = extension cord


----------



## dotty999

F - fax machine


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gapping tool


----------



## dotty999

H - hat stand


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for intake filter


----------



## dotty999

J - jug


----------



## plodr

K - knick-knack


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lug nut


----------



## 2twenty2

M - monkey bars


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nitrous oxide tank


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oil can


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pipe wrench


----------



## plodr

Q - quoit


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for robot


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sewer pipe


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for toilet tank


----------



## 2twenty2

U - U bolt


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for valve handle


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water meter


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-Acto knife blade


----------



## plodr

Y - Yahtzee dice

I corrected my previous silly entry.


----------



## Gr3iz

Ah, Liz?Items, dear. Not occupations ... ;-)


----------



## plodr

Z - zipper


----------



## dotty999

A - abacus


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bear claw


----------



## 2twenty2

C - clippers


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for diecast model


----------



## plodr

E - egg carton


----------



## 2twenty2

F - flag pole


----------



## dotty999

G - goblet


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hinge pin


----------



## dotty999

I - ice pick


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jackhammer


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knapsack


----------



## dotty999

L - lamp


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for musket


----------



## plodr

N - noise-cancelling headphones


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oak log


----------



## plodr

P - photograph album


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quill


----------



## dotty999

R - ruler


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for set screw


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tape recorder


----------



## plodr

U - universal charger


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for volleyball net


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wrist watch


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xylophone mallets


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yurt


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zipline harness


----------



## 2twenty2

A - airliner


----------



## plodr

B - blade


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cash register


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for driving lights


----------



## 2twenty2

E - elephant gun


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gopher trap


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hairdryer


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for icicles


----------



## plodr

J - jumbo hot dog


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kick plate


----------



## dotty999

L - lava lamp


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for motor mounts


----------



## dotty999

N - nutcracker


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for on/off switch


----------



## plodr

P - power cord


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quilted toilet tissue


----------



## dotty999

R - rubber, aka eraser


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for scouring pad


----------



## 2twenty2

T - trowel


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## plodr

V - Vivitar camera


----------



## dotty999

W - wall chart


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-BoxOne power supply


----------



## dotty999

X - xray


----------



## Gr3iz

Ahem. Excuse me, my dear, but I seem to have beaten you to the punch ... By several minutes!


----------



## dotty999

actually it was a mere 5 minutes give or take


----------



## Gr3iz

OK. Well, I guess I'll do 'Y', then ...

Y is for yoke


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zip tie


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for ace bandage


----------



## 2twenty2

B - brush


----------



## dotty999

C - carton


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dray


----------



## dotty999

E - egg boiler


----------



## plodr

F - fryer


----------



## 2twenty2

G - garbage bag


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for harpsichord


----------



## plodr

I - inner tube


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jawbone


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knee brace


----------



## plodr

L - light switch


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for marble


----------



## dotty999

N - needle


----------



## 2twenty2

O - opal


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pineapple


----------



## plodr

Q - quarter teaspoon measuring spoon


----------



## dotty999

R - razor


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for stopwatch


----------



## 2twenty2

T - thermometer


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for upper control arm


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vise


----------



## dotty999

W - whistle


----------



## plodr

X - x-ray machine


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for Y-cable


----------



## RT

Z is for - Zoltan


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for armature


----------



## 2twenty2

B - balloon


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cathode ray tube


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drill bit


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for electron microscope


----------



## 2twenty2

F - flyswatter gun


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for grinder


----------



## plodr

H - hotplate


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ingot


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jacket


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knitting needle


----------



## plodr

L - lamp shade


----------



## dotty999

M - mask


----------



## Gr3iz

N - needlenose pliers


----------



## 2twenty2

O - O ring


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for puck


----------



## dotty999

Q - quill


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rag


----------



## plodr

S - sieve


----------



## dotty999

T - teacup


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for umpire's mask


----------



## plodr

V - violet pot


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wafer switch


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone stick


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yoyo string


----------



## dotty999

Z - zither


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for Alka-Seltzer tablet


----------



## dotty999

B - baubles


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for CD-ROM drive


----------



## dotty999

D - duvet


----------



## plodr

E - elastic band


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for flange nut


----------



## plodr

G - garbage can


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hoe


----------



## 2twenty2

I - insurance papers


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jumper


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knee brace


----------



## dotty999

L - lamp


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for motor


----------



## dotty999

N - newspaper


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for orange peelings


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quirt


----------



## plodr

R - rifle


----------



## dotty999

S - saucer


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tee


----------



## dotty999

U - urn


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vise


----------



## plodr

W - window squeegee


----------



## dotty999

X - xray


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yurt


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for apricot tree


----------



## dotty999

B - bread board


----------



## 2twenty2

C - car


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dredge


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

E is for Easter


----------



## plodr

F - football


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

G is for Greetings Cards


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hankie


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for irrigation pipe



CrazyComputerMan said:


> E is for Easter


Easter is not exactly an item, Robbie ... ;-)


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Gr3iz said:


> I is for irrigation pipe
> 
> Easter is not exactly an item, Robbie ... ;-)


 Whoops, I should mention Easter Egg instead,

Jackfruit


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kiwi fruit


----------



## dotty999

L - leather belt


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for mallet


----------



## dotty999

N - nutcracker


----------



## Driftbaby

O - Oven


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pulley


----------



## dotty999

Q - quilt


----------



## plodr

R - rifle


----------



## dotty999

S - stylus


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tricycle


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for unicycle


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

V - Vicks gel


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water wings


----------



## dotty999

X - xray film


----------



## 2twenty2

Afternoon Dotty!

Y - Y cord


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens

Hi there! Weather's fine and all the neighbours seem to be out and about in their gardens. I can hear the lawnmowers in action!


----------



## 2twenty2

A - awl


----------



## dotty999

B - barrel


----------



## Gr3iz

C - chalice


----------



## Driftbaby

D - Dagger


----------



## dotty999

E - envelope


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for flagon


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

G- Grenade


----------



## dotty999

H - hairbrush


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I - igloo


----------



## dotty999

J - juice extractor


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knife sheath


----------



## 2twenty2

L - life vest


----------



## plodr

M - mouth guard


----------



## dotty999

N - nutcracker


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oil lamp


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pressure washer


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quiver


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for racing slicks


----------



## dotty999

S - stetson


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for trident


----------



## Driftbaby

U - Umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vessel


----------



## dotty999

W - wall chart


----------



## plodr

X - X-acto™ knife


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zeppelin rudder


----------



## 2twenty2

A - ant trap


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bratwurst


----------



## Driftbaby

C - Camera


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dumplings


----------



## 2twenty2

E - ear plugs


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for flippers


----------



## 2twenty2

G - galoshes


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for Happy Meal


----------



## 2twenty2

I - intel processor


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jump rope


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kool-aid pitcher


----------



## plodr

L - light bulb


----------



## dotty999

M - mousetrap


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nightcap


----------



## plodr

O - ornamental shrub


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pilot lamp


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quail egg


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rooster feathers


----------



## dotty999

S - saucer


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for trailer hitch tongue


----------



## 2twenty2

U - UV light


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for valuable coin


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water wings


----------



## dotty999

X - xray


----------



## plodr

Y - yogurt/yoghurt maker


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for acupuncture needles


----------



## dotty999

B - box


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for carton


----------



## dotty999

D - darning needle


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for English muffin


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gabion


----------



## dotty999

H - hairpin


----------



## plodr

I - instant camera


----------



## dotty999

J - jar


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kiln


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lagerphone


----------



## 2twenty2

M - magazine


----------



## dotty999

N - needle


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for ocarina


----------



## Driftbaby

P - Plane Ticket


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quadrel


----------



## plodr

R - razor blade


----------



## 2twenty2

S - salt shaker


----------



## dotty999

T - teabag


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for ulna


----------



## dotty999

V - vase


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for washball


----------



## plodr

X - Xerox machine


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for york


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zipper


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for agraffe


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bellows


----------



## plodr

C - cauldron


----------



## plodr

C - cauldron


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dart


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for ecarlate


----------



## dotty999

F - fork


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for garboard


----------



## dotty999

H - hairnet


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for iconoscope


----------



## dotty999

J - jug


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kouros

Today, during the TSG chat, Mike set up an online game that several of us played. It was pretty cool! He connected to YouTube and set it up. We'd use two tabs, or two browsers, one on YouTube to see the questions and answers, and the other on another site to provide our own answers. You'd be asked two questions, or situations, like _What would be the worst name for a kid's cereal?_ and you'd provide an answer you think the others would choose as the best answer. You might respond _Marshmallows and sugary crap_, and the other players would be asked to choose your answer or someone else's as the best answer. You are awarded points and after 3 rounds, a winner is declared. It was more than it sounds. I think the more players there are, the better it would be. There were only four of us playing. 
See Mike's post here: https://forums.techguy.org/threads/live-online-game.1244737/


----------



## 2twenty2

L - litter bag


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for mirliton


----------



## 2twenty2

N - newspaper


----------



## plodr

O - oven thermometer


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quannet


----------



## 2twenty2

R - robin eggs


----------



## dotty999

S - stapler


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for trigon


----------



## 2twenty2

U - underwear


----------



## dotty999

V - vase


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for windcheater


----------



## dotty999

X - xray


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Y cable


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## plodr

A - aphid spray


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bridle


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cabasset


----------



## 2twenty2

D - desk


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for equatorium


----------



## 2twenty2

F - flea collar


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for grimoire


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hurricane lamp


----------



## plodr

I - ink cartridge


----------



## dotty999

J - juice extractor


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knee pad


----------



## dotty999

L - lamp


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for machinule


----------



## 2twenty2

N - napkin holder


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for orarium


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quadra


----------



## 2twenty2

R - radar gun


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for sabot


----------



## dotty999

T - turntable


----------



## 2twenty2

U - usb cable


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for violone


----------



## dotty999

W - wall clock


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xyston


----------



## plodr

Y - yarn holder


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for arbalest


----------



## dotty999

B - bread board


----------



## 2twenty2

C - candy bar


----------



## dotty999

D - diary


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for eccaleobion


----------



## dotty999

F - fax machine


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gudgeon


----------



## dotty999

H - hairbrush


----------



## plodr

I - ice bucket


----------



## dotty999

J - jug


----------



## 2twenty2

K - K-Tel record


----------



## dotty999

L - loofah


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for montgolfier


----------



## dotty999

N - nutcracker


----------



## 2twenty2

O - olive oil


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quill


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rubinetto


----------



## dotty999

S - saucer


----------



## 2twenty2

T - trumpet


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## 2twenty2

V - velvet dress


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for watchglass


----------



## dotty999

X - xray


----------



## plodr

Y - yarmulke


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## 2twenty2

A - AC to DC converter


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bilbo


----------



## dotty999

C - crayon


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dumbbell


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for extensometer


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fire hydrant


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for galvanometer


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hovercraft


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ichnite


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jackknife


----------



## dotty999

K - kettle


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lachrymatory


----------



## dotty999

M - muffler


----------



## plodr

N - newspaper


----------



## plodr

N - newspaper


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for ophicleide


----------



## 2twenty2

P - puppet


----------



## plodr

Q - quick bread mix


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rhythmometer


----------



## Gr3iz

Hello and welcome to TSG!!

While Superman does follow the alphabetic condition of the game, the other condition is that it be an *item*. Now, a Superman comic book would fit that requirement ...


----------



## plodr

T - tennis racket


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## 2twenty2

V - volt meter


----------



## dotty999

W - wallet


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xanthometer


----------



## plodr

Y - yellow taxi


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zambomba


----------



## dotty999

A - art work


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bat


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cabasset


----------



## dotty999

D - disc


----------



## 2twenty2

E - electron microscope


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gablock


----------



## plodr

H - holster


----------



## 2twenty2

I - injector


----------



## plodr

J - jimmies (sprinkles used to decorate cake)


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kickstand


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lunula


----------



## dotty999

M - map


----------



## 2twenty2

N - night light


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for obeliscolychny


----------



## plodr

P - palm tree


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Q-tip


----------



## plodr

R - ruby ring


----------



## dotty999

S - stool


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for terrine


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vihuela


----------



## dotty999

W - wall chart


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xyster


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yoyo


----------



## plodr

Z - Zip disk


----------



## 2twenty2

A - aircraft carrier


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bluepeter


----------



## 2twenty2

C - couch


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for darby


----------



## plodr

edited to indicate an item rather than an occupation!

E - elastic band


----------



## 2twenty2

plodr said:


> E - exporter


?

F - flatware


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for guéridon


----------



## plodr

H - hairpin


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for impedimenta


----------



## 2twenty2

J - juice box


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kalyptra


----------



## dotty999

L - loofah


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for monoxylon


----------



## dotty999

N - nutcracker


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oakus


----------



## dotty999

P - paintbox


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quern


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rivet


----------



## dotty999

S - scissors


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tack


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for ultramicroscope


----------



## plodr

V - visor


----------



## dotty999

W - wall clock


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xylocarp


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yacht


----------



## plodr

Z - zipper pull


----------



## dotty999

A - album


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bandore


----------



## 2twenty2

C - clamp


----------



## dotty999

D - drill


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for eriometer


----------



## 2twenty2

F - float


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for glockenspiel


----------



## plodr

H - hoop (basketball)


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ionophone


----------



## dotty999

J - jam jar


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knitch


----------



## dotty999

L - loom


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mousetrap


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for natatorium


----------



## plodr

O - oven rack


----------



## dotty999

O - orange peeler


----------



## Gr3iz

Somebody's needle is stuck ... ;-)

P is for phaometer


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quill


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rhabdos


----------



## plodr

S - sand box


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tongs


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for USB flash drive


----------



## dotty999

V - vice


----------



## Gr3iz

Are you sure you don't mean vise, Dotty dear? ;-)

W is for withe


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone


----------



## dotty999

Gr3iz said:


> Are you sure you don't mean vise, Dotty dear? ;-)
> 
> W is for withe


sigh.. from Google - Woodworking Vice. Woodworking vice is one of the most popular tools among the different types of vises we have today. ...


----------



## Gr3iz

Definition of _vice_ (Entry 2 of 4)
chiefly British spelling of vise

Ahh, another one of them ... ;-)

Y is for yetling


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zorro cape


----------



## plodr

A - animal cage


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bottine


----------



## dotty999

C - curtain pole


----------



## plodr

D - dressmaker's dummy


----------



## dotty999

E - emery board


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for finger sandwich


----------



## plodr

I'll do G since a spammer was eager to post a link and went out of order to do so.

G - galoshes


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hyetograph


----------



## 2twenty2

I - inverter


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jeroboam


----------



## plodr

K - kitchen utensil holder


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lautenclavicymbel


----------



## plodr

M - mortar (as in mortar and pestle)


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nucule


----------



## dotty999

O - ottoman


----------



## 2twenty2

P - periscope


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quantimeter


----------



## plodr

R - recipe card


----------



## dotty999

S - sewing kit


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tabatière


----------



## plodr

U - university diploma


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for valve stem


----------



## dotty999

W - wallet


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xylophone mallets

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yoyo


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zither strings


----------



## plodr

A - abalone shell


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for balize


----------



## dotty999

C - corn plasters


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dichord


----------



## plodr

E - ear drops


----------



## dotty999

F - folder


----------



## 2twenty2

G - glade air freshener


----------



## dotty999

H - hairbrush


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ichnite


----------



## dotty999

J - jam pot


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knockwurst


----------



## plodr

L - lemon


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for metallophone


----------



## dotty999

N -newspaper


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for orpharion


----------



## dotty999

P - pitcher


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quadrat


----------



## dotty999

R - rucksack


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for stang


----------



## dotty999

T - tankard


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for urethroscope


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vacuum


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for windle


----------



## plodr

X - X-ray film


----------



## plodr

X - X-ray film


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yad


----------



## dotty999

Z - zed bed


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for apricot pit


----------



## 2twenty2

B - barrel


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cabochon


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dirigible


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for extensometer


----------



## plodr

F - false teeth adhesive


----------



## dotty999

G - garnet ring


----------



## Gr3iz

H - headdress


----------



## dotty999

I - inkwell


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jackstay


----------



## dotty999

K - keyring


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lituus


----------



## plodr

M - mattress


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nephelometer


----------



## plodr

O - organ pipe


----------



## dotty999

P - pencil


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quadriga


----------



## plodr

R - rheostat


----------



## dotty999

S - scissors


----------



## plodr

T - tin foil hat


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for ukeke


----------



## plodr

V - violet pot


----------



## dotty999

W - washing powder


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xenium


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zabuton


----------



## dotty999

A - arm band


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for berge


----------



## dotty999

C - cravat


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dag


----------



## dotty999

E - eye patch


----------



## plodr

F - frankfurter


----------



## dotty999

G - gravy boat


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hamburger


----------



## plodr

I - ice pop


----------



## dotty999

J - jade ring


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for king (chess piece)


----------



## dotty999

L - lamp


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for musrol


----------



## dotty999

N - notepad


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for orchidometer


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## plodr

Q - quince cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rat trap


----------



## plodr

S - slicer


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for thyrsus


----------



## dotty999

U - urn


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vimen


----------



## dotty999

W - wheel


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xyster


----------



## dotty999

Y - yellow duster


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zariba


----------



## dotty999

A - amulet


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for besom


----------



## plodr

C - curling iron


----------



## dotty999

D - diary


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

E - Excellent


----------



## Gr3iz

Um, excellent is hardly an item ... ;-)

E is for epitoga


----------



## dotty999

F - fork


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for genoa


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

G - Guard


----------



## Gr3iz

I've already done "G" ... ;-)


----------



## plodr

H - hasp


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ionophone


----------



## dotty999

J - jug


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for koto


----------



## 2twenty2

L - ladle


----------



## dotty999

M - money box


----------



## 2twenty2

N - napkin


----------



## dotty999

O - optical lens


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pastille


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quartz


----------



## dotty999

R - radio


----------



## 2twenty2

S - strainer


----------



## plodr

T - tuba


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

V - Vest


----------



## dotty999

W - wallet


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xylometer


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn


----------



## plodr

Z - zinc pipe


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

A - Apple


----------



## dotty999

B - bauble


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cascabel


----------



## dotty999

D - desk


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for espalier


----------



## plodr

F - forklift


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for graip


----------



## dotty999

H - hat


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for iriscope


----------



## dotty999

J - jade ring


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kakaki


----------



## dotty999

L - loofah


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for maquette


----------



## dotty999

N - napkin


----------



## plodr

O - ostrich egg


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quirly


----------



## dotty999

R - razor


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for scrivello


----------



## dotty999

T - tumbler


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for udometer


----------



## dotty999

V - vanity mirror


----------



## plodr

W - waffle iron


----------



## dotty999

X - xray film


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yarmulke


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for adjutage


----------



## dotty999

B - belt


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cavaquinho


----------



## plodr

D - doll


----------



## dotty999

E - emery board


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fleam


----------



## plodr

G - galah


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hackney


----------



## dotty999

I - inkwell


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jupon


----------



## dotty999

K - keyring


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for labidometer


----------



## dotty999

M - muffler


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for noddy


----------



## plodr

O - oboe


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quena


----------



## dotty999

R - rubber ring


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for saxhorn


----------



## dotty999

T - tuning fork


----------



## plodr

U - umpire's mask


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vaporetto


----------



## dotty999

W - wig


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xylophone legs


----------



## plodr

Y - Yale lock


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zipper pull


----------



## 2twenty2

A - anvil


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bellows


----------



## dotty999

C - crib


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for delubrum


----------



## plodr

E - endive plant


----------



## dotty999

F = fly swatter


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for genoa


----------



## dotty999

H - hairpin


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ichthyocoprolite


----------



## dotty999

J - jam pot


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kantele


----------



## dotty999

L - lemon squeezer


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for machinule


----------



## dotty999

N - nutcracker


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for opeidoscope


----------



## plodr

P - painting


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quid


----------



## dotty999

R - rug


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for sabot


----------



## dotty999

T - table mat


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for umbraculum


----------



## plodr

V - vaseline jar


----------



## dotty999

W - wine glass


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xenodochium


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yacht


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zither


----------



## 2twenty2

A - air compressor


----------



## dotty999

B - bandage


----------



## plodr

C - celery stalk


----------



## dotty999

D - dagger


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for ephelis


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gnomon


----------



## dotty999

H - hairpin


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for incunabulum


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jersey


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kalpis


----------



## plodr

L - lantern


----------



## dotty999

M - mask


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for noddy


----------



## dotty999

O - opal ring


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pearl necklace


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quadraphonic sound system


----------



## dotty999

R - ruby


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for sapphire


----------



## plodr

T - typewriter ribbon


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for udometer


----------



## dotty999

V - vent cover


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wamus


----------



## dotty999

X - xray


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yurt


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for armature


----------



## dotty999

B - bag


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cabochon


----------



## dotty999

D - diary


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Edsel


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for faldstool


----------



## dotty999

G - golf ball


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for helicograph


----------



## dotty999

I - ink bottle


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jewels


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knosp


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lasso


----------



## dotty999

M - money box


----------



## plodr

N - newt


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oast


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pony express mail bag


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quadrel


----------



## dotty999

R - radio


----------



## 2twenty2

S - satchel


----------



## plodr

T - toboggan


----------



## dotty999

U - urn


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for ventifact


----------



## 2twenty2

W - window screen


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-Box One console


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yoyo


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zampogna


----------



## plodr

A - amulet


----------



## 2twenty2

B - broom


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cookie


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drum


----------



## dotty999

E - eggcup


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for frame


----------



## dotty999

G - garden hose


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hose clamp


----------



## 2twenty2

I - ink cartridge


----------



## dotty999

J - javelin


----------



## plodr

K - knitting needle


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lachrymatory


----------



## 2twenty2

M - magnet


----------



## dotty999

N - nutcracker


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for olivet


----------



## dotty999

P - pot


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for qat


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rat trap


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for sabot


----------



## dotty999

T - teapot


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for umbraculum


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vise


----------



## plodr

W - whetstone


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophone


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yag


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zerby derby rc car


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for aba


----------



## 2twenty2

B - beach blanket


----------



## plodr

C - circuit board


----------



## dotty999

D - dinner plate


----------



## 2twenty2

E - electric razor


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for grapnel


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hamper


----------



## plodr

I - ironing board


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jamb


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kleenex


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for labret


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mic


----------



## plodr

N - necktie


----------



## dotty999

O - orange peeler


----------



## 2twenty2

P - plastic cup


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quant


----------



## dotty999

R - ruler


----------



## 2twenty2

S - soap dispenser


----------



## dotty999

T - tennis ball


----------



## 2twenty2

U - under the counter filter system


----------



## dotty999

V - vanity mirror


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wastepaper basket


----------



## dotty999

X - xray film


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yurt


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zorro sword


----------



## plodr

A - apple corer


----------



## dotty999

B - bird bath


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cd player


----------



## dotty999

D - drum


----------



## 2twenty2

E - easel


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## 2twenty2

G - gaff


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for humbucker


----------



## dotty999

I - ink bottle


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jumbotron


----------



## plodr

K - ketchup bottle


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lithograph


----------



## dotty999

M - music stand


----------



## 2twenty2

N - notebook


----------



## dotty999

O - orange peeler


----------



## 2twenty2

P - plate


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quadripole


----------



## dotty999

R - rubber


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for saggar


----------



## dotty999

T - tuning fork


----------



## plodr

U - universal charger


----------



## dotty999

V - vice


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wrench


----------



## plodr

X - x-large coat


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yugo


----------



## dotty999

Z - zither


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for acorn


----------



## 2twenty2

B - billfold


----------



## Gr3iz

C - cachinnate


----------



## 2twenty2

D - door knob


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for electric light switch


----------



## dotty999

F - fax machine


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for garbage disposal


----------



## plodr

H - hot plate


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for impedimenta


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jerky


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kalimba


----------



## plodr

L - limbo stick


----------



## dotty999

M - mask


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nason


----------



## dotty999

O - opal ring


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pearl necklace


----------



## dotty999

Q - quilt


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for raddle


----------



## 2twenty2

S - saddle


----------



## dotty999

T - trinket box


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for underbridge


----------



## plodr

V - viola


----------



## dotty999

W - wig


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xebec


----------



## plodr

Y - Y-USB cable


----------



## dotty999

Z - zither


----------



## 2twenty2

A - anvil


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for berline


----------



## RT

C - channel lock pliars


----------



## dotty999

D - diary


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for electrical tape


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for golem


----------



## 2twenty2

H - horn


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for iriscope


----------



## dotty999

J - jam pot


----------



## plodr

K - kettle


----------



## dotty999

L - letter rack


----------



## 2twenty2

M - money


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nautilus


----------



## plodr

O - ottoman


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quena


----------



## dotty999

R - ruler


----------



## 2twenty2

S - spandex tights


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for triangle


----------



## dotty999

U - Union Jack flag


----------



## plodr

V - vacuum cleaner


----------



## dotty999

W - wine glass


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xanthometer


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zipper


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for ark


----------



## dotty999

B - bell


----------



## plodr

C - carob bar


----------



## dotty999

D - dummy


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for exercise bike


----------



## dotty999

F - flannel


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gun rack


----------



## dotty999

H - honey pot


----------



## plodr

I - ink cartridge


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jet ski


----------



## dotty999

K - knife


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for ledger


----------



## dotty999

M - mug


----------



## 2twenty2

N - net


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for obeophone


----------



## 2twenty2

P - prothesis


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quirt


----------



## dotty999

R - roof rack


----------



## 2twenty2

S - safety harness


----------



## plodr

T - taser


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for umbril


----------



## plodr

V - valance


----------



## dotty999

W - wire brush


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xylophone hammer


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn


----------



## plodr

Z - zip top bag


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for anchor chain


----------



## dotty999

B - ball


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cam shaft


----------



## dotty999

D - dagger


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for estacade


----------



## dotty999

F - fly swatter


----------



## 2twenty2

G - gyroscope


----------



## plodr

H - hamper


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for iron filings


----------



## dotty999

J - jar


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for keystone


----------



## dotty999

L - lamp


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for Milk Duds


----------



## dotty999

N - neckerchief


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for ostrich eggs


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quadrireme


----------



## plodr

R - radio


----------



## dotty999

S - scissors


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tuna salad sandwich


----------



## dotty999

U - urn


----------



## plodr

V - violet pot


----------



## dotty999

W - watch


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-rated DVD


----------



## dotty999

Y - yard brush


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zip tie


----------



## 2twenty2

A - amplifier


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for banana peel


----------



## dotty999

C - cocktail shaker


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dog house


----------



## plodr

E - envelope


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gargoyle


----------



## dotty999

H - hard drive


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for Instant Pot


----------



## plodr

J - jet ski


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kiln


----------



## dotty999

L - leather belt


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for Mexican jumping beans


----------



## plodr

N - nylons


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oil can


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quenelle


----------



## dotty999

R - rabbit hutch


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for squirrel nest


----------



## dotty999

T - tennis ball


----------



## Gr3iz

U - upper ball joint


----------



## plodr

V - vanilla bean


----------



## dotty999

W - wallet


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xebec


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zither tuning wrench


----------



## plodr

A - alphabet block


----------



## dotty999

B - bag


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for chocolate malt


----------



## dotty999

D - diary


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for estrade


----------



## plodr

F - folio


----------



## dotty999

G - golf ball


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hairpiece


----------



## plodr

I - ice dispenser


----------



## dotty999

J - jam pot


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kilogram of butter


----------



## dotty999

L - lathe


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for mouse pad


----------



## dotty999

N - nail file


----------



## 2twenty2

O - odor eater


----------



## plodr

P - pin


----------



## dotty999

Q - quill


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rotisserie


----------



## dotty999

S - sugar bowl


----------



## plodr

T - tea bag


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vise grips


----------



## dotty999

W - wall clock


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xylorimba


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zambomba


----------



## dotty999

A - art work


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bassoon


----------



## dotty999

C - chart


----------



## plodr

D - dart


----------



## dotty999

E - egg slicer


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fog horn


----------



## 2twenty2

G - gong


----------



## plodr

H - hoist


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for insect egg case


----------



## dotty999

J - jug


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kaleidoscope


----------



## dotty999

L - leather belt


----------



## 2twenty2

M - musket


----------



## dotty999

N - nutcracker


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oscilloscope


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pickle jar


----------



## plodr

Q - quoit


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rusty bucket


----------



## dotty999

S - sugar bowl


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for Teflon frying pan


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for Volvo sedan


----------



## dotty999

W - waste paper basket


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Box One console


----------



## plodr

Y - yo-yo


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for ace bandage


----------



## dotty999

B - bread board


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cork


----------



## plodr

D - dishwasher


----------



## dotty999

E - envelope


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fantail


----------



## dotty999

G - gravy boat


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hasp


----------



## plodr

I - incinerator


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jay walking ticket


----------



## plodr

K - knife sharpener


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for left-handed golf clubs


----------



## dotty999

M - money belt


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nine iron


----------



## plodr

O - orangewood stick


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pinewood derby racer


----------



## dotty999

Q - quilt


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for radiosonde


----------



## dotty999

S - sugar bowl


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for T-square


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for violin bow


----------



## dotty999

W - wall clock


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophone


----------



## plodr

Y - yogurt container


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zeppelin propeller


----------



## dotty999

A - anvil


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for banyan tree


----------



## dotty999

C - carton


----------



## plodr

D - dryer sheet


----------



## dotty999

E - emery board


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fryer


----------



## dotty999

G - gravy boat


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for heater core


----------



## dotty999

I - ice cream maker


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jailer's keys


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen scales


----------



## plodr

L - lantern


----------



## dotty999

M - mirror


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nit comb


----------



## dotty999

O - orange peeler


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pine cone


----------



## plodr

Q - quarter


----------



## dotty999

R - reel of cotton


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for stereo speaker system


----------



## 2twenty2

T - thimble


----------



## dotty999

U - urn


----------



## plodr

V - volume button


----------



## 2twenty2

W - whistle


----------



## dotty999

X - xray film


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - y adapter cable


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for Apple watch


----------



## dotty999

B - bangle


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for coil of copper tubing


----------



## dotty999

D - door mat


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for easel


----------



## plodr

F - flipper


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for grave marker


----------



## dotty999

H - hairband


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for inkjet printer



dotty999 said:


> H - hairband


Is that like Motley Crue or Molly Hatchet or something? ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

J - junk


----------



## dotty999

K - keyring


----------



## plodr

L - lanyard


----------



## dotty999

M - mask - of which I have several!


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for Norelco shaver


----------



## dotty999

O - ottoman


----------



## plodr

P - pushpin


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quadrireme


----------



## dotty999

R - rubber ring


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for stretcher


----------



## dotty999

T - teapot


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for urn


----------



## dotty999

V - vase


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for whiskey barrel


----------



## dotty999

X - xray film


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yakhdan


----------



## plodr

Z - zipline


----------



## dotty999

A - ash tray


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for barf bag


----------



## dotty999

C - curtain rail


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for Dust Buster


----------



## dotty999

E - ewer


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fluted knob


----------



## dotty999

G - garden rake


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hoe


----------



## dotty999

I - ice cream scoop


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jack o' lantern


----------



## dotty999

K - kite


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lipstick


----------



## plodr

M - mouse trap


----------



## dotty999

M - mirror


----------



## Gr3iz

Can I do an "M", too? ;-)

N is for noose


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oboe


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for piccolo


----------



## dotty999

Q - quilt


----------



## plodr

R - ratchet


----------



## dotty999

S - stew pot


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for till


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vessel


----------



## dotty999

W - wall chart


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-Rated DVD


----------



## dotty999

Y - yardstick


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zanze


----------



## dotty999

A - album


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bookmark


----------



## dotty999

C - curtain pole


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for door hinge


----------



## plodr

E - elbow guard


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fire-proof safe


----------



## dotty999

G - grandfather clock


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for handcuffs


----------



## dotty999

I - ice cream maker


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jump drive


----------



## plodr

K - knife sheath


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lance


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for metronome


----------



## dotty999

N - newspaper


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oboe reed


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for Quicken CD


----------



## dotty999

R - rabbit hutch


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for strop


----------



## plodr

T - tin shears


----------



## dotty999

U - urn


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vial


----------



## dotty999

W - wall chart


----------



## plodr

X - x-box


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yurt


----------



## plodr

Z - zipper


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for angle iron


----------



## dotty999

B - bangle


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for change purse


----------



## plodr

D - dog tag


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for Erector set


----------



## dotty999

F - fireguard


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for glass figurine


----------



## dotty999

H - hair dryer


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ice maker


----------



## plodr

J - jack


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen roll


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lever


----------



## dotty999

M - money belt


----------



## 2twenty2

N - neon light


----------



## plodr

O - oven timer


----------



## dotty999

P- purse


----------



## Gr3iz

Q - quill pen


----------



## dotty999

R - radio


----------



## plodr

S - Sonos speaker


----------



## dotty999

T - tablecloth


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for uniform


----------



## 2twenty2

V - voodoo doll


----------



## dotty999

W - wall chart


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xbox


----------



## plodr

Y - yoga pants


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zip drive


----------



## dotty999

A - apple corer


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for ball peen hammer


----------



## dotty999

C -canister


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dixie cup


----------



## dotty999

E - earthenware pot


----------



## 2twenty2

F - feather boa


----------



## dotty999

G - goblet


----------



## plodr

H - hour-glass


----------



## 2twenty2

I - insole


----------



## dotty999

J - jump leads


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kite


----------



## dotty999

L - lamp


----------



## plodr

M - mocha ice cream


----------



## dotty999

N - newspaper


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for orange lollipop


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for queen's tiara


----------



## plodr

R - raisins


----------



## dotty999

S - sachet


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tarpaper


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for violin


----------



## dotty999

W - watch


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xanthometer


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yo-yo


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zither strings


----------



## dotty999

A - album


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for belt


----------



## dotty999

C - carton


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dartboard


----------



## plodr

E - ethernet card


----------



## dotty999

F - feather duster


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gavel


----------



## dotty999

H - hood


----------



## plodr

I - immersible pump


----------



## dotty999

J - jump leads


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for key chain


----------



## dotty999

L - loofah


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for motor


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nine iron


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oven timer


----------



## dotty999

P - paper cup


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quill pen


----------



## dotty999

R - report book


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for stone


----------



## dotty999

T - typewriter


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for umpire's mask


----------



## plodr

V - violin chin rest


----------



## dotty999

W - wheel


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-Box One power supply


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zeppelin propeller


----------



## dotty999

A - apple corer


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bookends


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for choir robe


----------



## dotty999

D - dongle


----------



## plodr

E - envelope


----------



## dotty999

F - fish hook


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for garage door opener


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hanger


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for igneous rock


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jar


----------



## dotty999

K - key


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lorry


----------



## dotty999

M - mat


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nose ring


----------



## dotty999

O - opal ring


----------



## plodr

P - planter box


----------



## dotty999

Q - quartz clock


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rotisserie


----------



## dotty999

S - saucepan


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for toy truck


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for violin bow


----------



## dotty999

W - wheel


----------



## plodr

X - X-ray machine (I hit X on 3 games this morning! What do I win?)


----------



## 2twenty2

You win 🏆 🥇🎫

Y- yo-yo


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zebra droppings


----------



## plodr

Wow, 3 prizes! Thanks.

A - applause


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bagel


----------



## dotty999

C - crystal ball


----------



## 2twenty2

3 X's deserve 3 prizes (you're welcome)


D - dagger


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for earrings


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gunwale


----------



## dotty999

H - hatchet


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for iceberg


----------



## dotty999

J - jar


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knife sharpener


----------



## dotty999

L - letter rack


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for milking machine


----------



## dotty999

N - newspaper


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for orbital bones


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## plodr

Q - quilt


----------



## dotty999

R - rifle


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for silk blouse


----------



## plodr

T - tongue depressor


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for ukulele felt pick


----------



## dotty999

V - velvet cushion


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for water fountain


----------



## dotty999

X - xray machine


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yoke


----------



## plodr

Z - zig-zag sewing machine


----------



## 2twenty2

A - AC⚡DC cd


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bolt cutters


----------



## dotty999

C - curtain pole


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drill bit


----------



## dotty999

E - egg cup


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for flip phone


----------



## 2twenty2

G - garbage can


----------



## dotty999

H - handbag


----------



## 2twenty2

I - injector


----------



## dotty999

J - jam jar


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knee brace


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lathe


----------



## dotty999

M - mask


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nit comb


----------



## plodr

O - opera glasses


----------



## 2twenty2

P - plexi glass pane


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quantum physics textbook


----------



## dotty999

R - rug


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for saddle


----------



## plodr

T - teepee


----------



## dotty999

U - urn


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for ventilator


----------



## dotty999

W - whip


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-Box One wireless controller


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Yugo


----------



## Gr3iz

z is for Zamboni


----------



## plodr

A - abacus


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for sable coat


----------



## 2twenty2

Oops!


C - chair


----------



## Gr3iz

W0W! Where'd that come from??? ;-) B was for broadsword

D is for dunce cap


----------



## 2twenty2

E - easy bake oven


----------



## dotty999

F - flower pot


----------



## 2twenty2

G - GTA 5 video game


----------



## dotty999

H - hair ribbon


----------



## plodr

I - ice cream cone


----------



## dotty999

J - juicer


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kamik


----------



## dotty999

L - leather belt


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for marker


----------



## dotty999

N - newspaper


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oilcan


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - Q-tip


----------



## dotty999

R - ribbon


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for soup can


----------



## dotty999

T - tea urn


----------



## 2twenty2

U - usb cord


----------



## dotty999

V - vegetable rack


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for whittling knife


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xacto knife


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zippo lighter


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for air conditioner compressor


----------



## dotty999

B - biro


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for chopper


----------



## dotty999

D - diary


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for ermine stole


----------



## dotty999

F- flea comb


----------



## plodr

G - granola bar


----------



## dotty999

H - hat stand


----------



## 2twenty2

I - ink cartridge


----------



## dotty999

J - jug


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knee pads


----------



## dotty999

L - laces


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mask 😷


----------



## dotty999

N - net


----------



## 2twenty2

O - olive pitter


----------



## dotty999

P - pipe


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quill pen


----------



## dotty999

R - radio


----------



## 2twenty2

S - solar panel


----------



## dotty999

T - tent


----------



## 2twenty2

U - usb hub


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vehicle


----------



## plodr

W - word processor


----------



## dotty999

X - xray film


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yurt


----------



## dotty999

Z - zed bed


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for armchair


----------



## dotty999

B - bracelet


----------



## 2twenty2

C - chalk


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for drink (the noun, not the verb, obviously)


----------



## dotty999

E - eggcup


----------



## Gr3iz

F - French fries


----------



## dotty999

G - goblet


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for harpsichord


----------



## plodr

I - icing recipe


----------



## dotty999

J - jug


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for keel


----------



## dotty999

L - lamp


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for melon baller


----------



## dotty999

N - nail file


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for orange blossom


----------



## dotty999

P - picture


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quirt


----------



## dotty999

R - rubber ring


----------



## 2twenty2

S - switchblade


----------



## dotty999

T - thimble


----------



## plodr

U - umbrella stand


----------



## dotty999

V - vanity mirror


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wax ring


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophone


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yogurt container


----------



## plodr

Z - zippered case


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for alligator purse


----------



## dotty999

B - bubble


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for calling card


----------



## dotty999

D - doormat


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for elephant ear plant


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for go cart


----------



## dotty999

H - hat stand


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ice chest


----------



## dotty999

J - jar


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knee brace


----------



## dotty999

L - leather belt


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for money clip


----------



## dotty999

N - newspaper


----------



## plodr

O - olive oil carafe


----------



## dotty999

P - photo album


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quadra


----------



## plodr

R - race car


----------



## dotty999

S - soup bowl


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for torque wrench


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vise grips


----------



## dotty999

W - wall clock


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xylophone stand


----------



## dotty999

Y - yo yo


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zipper teeth


----------



## plodr

A - alphabet noodles


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for boulder


----------



## plodr

C - chalk


----------



## dotty999

D - doormat


----------



## 2twenty2

E - electric dryer


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gargoyle


----------



## dotty999

H - haversack


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for igneous rock formation


----------



## dotty999

J - judo belt


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for keepsake


----------



## dotty999

L - lump hammer


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mink coat


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nail gun


----------



## dotty999

O - overalls


----------



## plodr

P - potting table


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quiz show button


----------



## dotty999

R - rabbit hutch


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for shrimp boat


----------



## dotty999

T - trinket


----------



## dotty999

U - urn


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for velvet dress


----------



## dotty999

W - whip


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-Ray plate


----------



## dotty999

Y - yo yo


----------



## plodr

Z - zebra rug


----------



## dotty999

A - abacus


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bilge pump


----------



## dotty999

C - corkscrew


----------



## 2twenty2

D - doorbell camera


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for engine


----------



## plodr

F - furniture catalog


----------



## dotty999

G - gravy boat


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for headboard


----------



## dotty999

I - ink bottle


----------



## plodr

J - juicer


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for king's scepter


----------



## dotty999

L - lace handkerchief


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for milliammeter


----------



## dotty999

N - newspaper


----------



## plodr

O - ostrich feather


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pad


----------



## dotty999

Q - quartz watch


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for robotic arm


----------



## dotty999

S - soap dish


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for Teflon frying pan


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## 2twenty2

V - valance


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wall hanging


----------



## dotty999

X - xray film


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yo-yo


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for apple


----------



## dotty999

B - bauble


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for crash cart


----------



## dotty999

D - dart


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for egg carton


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gravestone


----------



## dotty999

H - hair net


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ink cartridge


----------



## dotty999

J - jug


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for key ring


----------



## dotty999

L - lemon squeezer


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for motor boat


----------



## dotty999

N - nail file


----------



## 2twenty2

O - orbital sander


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for popcorn popper


----------



## plodr

Q - quoit


----------



## dotty999

R - rabbit hutch


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for saw


----------



## dotty999

T - telephone


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for ukulele pick


----------



## dotty999

V - vase


----------



## 2twenty2

W - whistle


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xebec


----------



## plodr

Y - yoga exercise tape


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for action figure


----------



## plodr

B - barbecue pit


----------



## dotty999

C - cup


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for doorbell


----------



## plodr

E - eraser


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gun lock


----------



## plodr

H - hula hoop


----------



## dotty999

I - ink bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jerrycan


----------



## dotty999

K - kettle


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lithograph


----------



## dotty999

M - monitor


----------



## plodr

N - network switch box


----------



## dotty999

O - ottoman


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pearl necklace


----------



## dotty999

Q - quilt


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for riveter


----------



## plodr

S - soup spoon


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for TV remote control


----------



## plodr

U - uni-cycle


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vat


----------



## plodr

W - wheel barrow


----------



## dotty999

X - xray


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yacht


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## plodr

A - armature


----------



## dotty999

B - belt


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for candelabra


----------



## plodr

D - date book


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for electric fence


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for golf ball


----------



## dotty999

H - hat


----------



## plodr

I - ice cube


----------



## dotty999

J - jelly mould


----------



## plodr

K - knitting needle


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lime


----------



## dotty999

M - map


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for Nitrous Oxide tank


----------



## dotty999

O - orange peeler


----------



## 2twenty2

P - party hat


----------



## dotty999

Q - quilt cover


----------



## plodr

R - radio


----------



## dotty999

S - sugar bowl


----------



## 2twenty2

T - thimble


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vanity plate


----------



## dotty999

W - wall clock


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xebec


----------



## dotty999

Y - yoyo


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zoology textbook


----------



## plodr

A - artist's pallet


----------



## dotty999

B - bible


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for carburetor


----------



## dotty999

D - dagger


----------



## 2twenty2

E - envelope


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for foghorn


----------



## plodr

G - glyph


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hairpin


----------



## dotty999

I - ink bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jewelry box


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen scales


----------



## plodr

L - lingerie


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for memory card


----------



## dotty999

N - notebook


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for optical disk drive


----------



## plodr

P - purse


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarter stick of dynamite


----------



## dotty999

R - rope


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for splinter


----------



## plodr

T - thistle


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for upper control arm


----------



## dotty999

V - valve


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wilted plant


----------



## dotty999

X - xray film


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yardstick


----------



## plodr

Z - zip tie


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for apparatus


----------



## dotty999

B - bracelet


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for charm


----------



## plodr

D - dancing shoes


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for elfin ears


----------



## dotty999

F - face mask

hate them!


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for grocery cart


----------



## dotty999

H - hip flask


----------



## plodr

I - ice skates


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jelly beans


----------



## dotty999

K - key fob


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lectern


----------



## plodr

M - memo pad


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for notebook


----------



## dotty999

O - oil can


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for potty chair


----------



## plodr

Q - quinine pill


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for retrorocket


----------



## dotty999

S - sugar bowl


----------



## plodr

T - ticket


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for undercarriage


----------



## dotty999

V -vase


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wristwatch


----------



## dotty999

X - xray film


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yacht


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for air filter


----------



## plodr

B - billfold


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for Cadillac


----------



## dotty999

D - doormat


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for edger


----------



## plodr

F - fan


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for graduated beaker


----------



## plodr

H - hose


----------



## dotty999

I - ice pick


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jumper cables


----------



## plodr

K - Klingon mask


----------



## dotty999

L - lamp


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for makeup kit


----------



## dotty999

N - nutcracker


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oven mitt


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## plodr

Q - quart bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for robot arm


----------



## dotty999

S - sewing needle


----------



## plodr

T - tungsten bulb


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for unicorn horn


----------



## plodr

V - V-neck sweater


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wreath


----------



## plodr

X - x-small shirt


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yoke


----------



## plodr

Z - zig-zag sewing machine


----------



## dotty999

A - apron


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for barrel of monkeys


----------



## dotty999

C - clock


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for diapers


----------



## dotty999

E - egg cup


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fountain


----------



## dotty999

G - glue gun


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hamper


----------



## plodr

I - ice scraper


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for junk drawer


----------



## dotty999

K - kite


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for leash


----------



## dotty999

M - money box


----------



## plodr

N - noise-maker


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oarlock


----------



## dotty999

P - pan


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarrel


----------



## dotty999

R - ring holder


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for stirrups


----------



## plodr

T -tongs


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for underwire bra


----------



## plodr

V - victrola


----------



## dotty999

W - wallet


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-Box console


----------



## plodr

Y - yeast packet


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for anthill


----------



## plodr

B - bulb (flower or light)


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cranberry


----------



## RT

D might be for a Aussie didgeridoo


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for earlobe


----------



## dotty999

F- fan


----------



## plodr

G - garbage can


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for heating element


----------



## dotty999

I - inkwell


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jump suit


----------



## dotty999

K - kite


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for leaf blower


----------



## plodr

M - maple syrup tap


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nail file


----------



## plodr

O - oatmeal packet


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pearl necklace


----------



## dotty999

Q - quartz ring


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for register


----------



## plodr

S - store receipt


----------



## dotty999

T - typewriter


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for UL tag


----------



## plodr

V - vaporizer


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wasp nest


----------



## dotty999

X - xray film


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yurt


----------



## plodr

Z - zoo ticket


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for appliance


----------



## dotty999

B - bowl


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for candy cane


----------



## dotty999

D - dummy


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for electric hedge trimmer


----------



## plodr

F - fence post


----------



## dotty999

G - glass


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hasp


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ice scraper


----------



## plodr

J - jigsaw puzzle


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knee brace


----------



## dotty999

L - leather belt


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mittens


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nativity set


----------



## dotty999

O - opal ring


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for potato chip


----------



## plodr

Q - quilt


----------



## dotty999

R- razor


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for sword


----------



## dotty999

T - torch


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for upper ball bearing mount


----------



## dotty999

V - valve


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wheel bearings


----------



## dotty999

X - xray film


----------



## plodr

Y - yard stick


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zoo cage key


----------



## dotty999

A - apple corer


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for barbells


----------



## dotty999

C - copper kettle


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for Dodge pickup truck


----------



## plodr

E - emery board


----------



## dotty999

F - face mask


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for flight stick


----------



## plodr

G - graham crackers


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for honey comb


----------



## plodr

I - icing spatula


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jackhammer


----------



## plodr

K - kettle


----------



## Gr3iz

L - lessen


----------



## plodr

M - moon pie


----------



## dotty999

N - nutcracker


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for ottoman


----------



## plodr

P - parka


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quart jar


----------



## plodr

R - ring doorbell


----------



## dotty999

S - stew pot


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for trebuchet


----------



## dotty999

U - urn


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for valve spring


----------



## plodr

W - wisteria vine


----------



## dotty999

X - xray film


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yurt


----------



## plodr

Z - zipper pull


----------



## dotty999

A - atlas


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for buffalo chips


----------



## dotty999

C- curtain pole


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for drapes


----------



## dotty999

E - emery board


----------



## plodr

F - fleece fabric


----------



## dotty999

G - gun


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for horse blanket


----------



## plodr

I - insurance policy paper


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jelly doughnut


----------



## dotty999

K - keyring


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lightning rod


----------



## dotty999

M - milk churn


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for NO2 canister


----------



## plodr

O - oars


----------



## dotty999

P - picnic basket


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quilted toilet paper


----------



## plodr

R - radar screen


----------



## dotty999

S - soup bowl


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tiddly winks squidger


----------



## plodr

U - US map


----------



## dotty999

V - veil


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wallpaper paste brush


----------



## dotty999

X - xray film


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yo-yo


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for anchor


----------



## plodr

B - bib


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for Christmas tree


----------



## plodr

D - detour sign


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for Energizer battery


----------



## dotty999

F - feather boa


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for grocery cart


----------



## plodr

H - Hawaiian shirt


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for iceberg


----------



## plodr

J - jacket


----------



## dotty999

J - jug


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kitchen sink


----------



## plodr

L - lipstick


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for mirror


----------



## plodr

N - net


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oatcakes


----------



## plodr

P - pool table


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for queen's scepter


----------



## plodr

R - robin's nest


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for spider web


----------



## plodr

T - tarp


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for underlayment panel


----------



## plodr

V - vegetable peeler


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for welding rod


----------



## plodr

X - X-Acto knife


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for Yamaha motorcycle


----------



## plodr

Z - zircon earrings


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for aluminum foil hat


----------



## plodr

B - baseball mitt


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for candy cane


----------



## plodr

D - diamond ring


----------



## HOBOcs

E - Eye Glasses


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for flip-flops


----------



## plodr

G - glass cleaner


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hard drive


----------



## plodr

I - ice cube tray


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jack


----------



## plodr

K - kite


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for litterbox


----------



## plodr

M - match


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for notebook


----------



## plodr

O - oven cleaner


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for potted plant


----------



## plodr

Q - quarter cup measure


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rabbit hutch


----------



## plodr

S - slicker


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for teething ring


----------



## plodr

U - Uber ad


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for valve spring


----------



## plodr

W - wheel bearing


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-Box console


----------



## HOBOcs

Y is for yellow snow


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zeppelin rudder


----------



## plodr

A - apple corer


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for banana peel


----------



## plodr

C - chalkboard


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for doily


----------



## plodr

E - endive plant


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for flotation device


----------



## plodr

G - gold bar


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for harmonica


----------



## plodr

I - In door


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for Jack-in-the-box


----------



## plodr

K - Klipsch speaker


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lariat


----------



## dotty999

M - mask


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nameplate


----------



## plodr

O - oregano plant


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for "Quarantine" sign


----------



## dotty999

R - rug


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for spirit level


----------



## dotty999

T - trumpet


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for underwire bra


----------



## plodr

V - violin case


----------



## dotty999

W - whistle


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xebec


----------



## dotty999

Y - yard brush


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zip-line


----------



## plodr

A - armoire


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bladder


----------



## dotty999

C - cloak


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dishrag


----------



## 2twenty2

E - earring


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## plodr

G - GPS device


----------



## dotty999

H - helmet


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for inkwell


----------



## dotty999

J - jar


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kettledrum


----------



## dotty999

L - ladle


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for mink stole


----------



## dotty999

N - nail file


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for onion rings


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarrel


----------



## plodr

R - rivet gun


----------



## dotty999

S - sword


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for triangle


----------



## dotty999

U - urn


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for VU meter


----------



## dotty999

W - wallet


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-ray plates


----------



## plodr

Y - yoghurt/yogurt maker


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zircon


----------



## dotty999

A - arm bands


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bandages


----------



## plodr

C - comic book


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for DIMM


----------



## plodr

E - evaporated milk can


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fairy lights (what we in the States call Christmas lights)


----------



## dotty999

G -goblet


----------



## plodr

H - hook


----------



## dotty999

I- ink bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jet engine


----------



## plodr

K - kneeler


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lighter


----------



## dotty999

M - mortar board


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nail puller


----------



## plodr

O - oven cleaner


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pyrite


----------



## plodr

Q - questionnaire


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rusty nail


----------



## dotty999

S - shovel


----------



## plodr

T - television


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vat


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wall clock


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xylophone stand


----------



## dotty999

Y - yashmak


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for Zippo lighter


----------



## dotty999

A - axe


----------



## plodr

B - bib


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for casket


----------



## dotty999

D - duvet


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for encyclopedia


----------



## dotty999

F - fax machine


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for grinder


----------



## dotty999

H - hair band


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ironing board


----------



## plodr

J - Jif peanut butter jar


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for Kindle tablet


----------



## dotty999

L - loft ladder


----------



## Gr3iz

I just did K, my dear. Did you not like my entry? ;-)


----------



## plodr

M - mixed nuts jar


----------



## dotty999

N - noodles


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oscilloscope


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quirt


----------



## plodr

R - rock salt bag


----------



## dotty999

S - sugar bowl


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tire pressure sensor


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for viola bow


----------



## dotty999

W - wallet


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-Box wireless controller


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yellow raincoat


----------



## plodr

Z - zipper


----------



## dotty999

A - apple corer


----------



## 2twenty2

B - blue cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for club sandwich


----------



## dotty999

D - dinner plate


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for eaves


----------



## dotty999

F - face mask


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for grill


----------



## plodr

H - hutch


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for icicle


----------



## dotty999

J - jug


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knockwurst


----------



## dotty999

L - laundry basket


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for milking machine


----------



## dotty999

N - nappy


----------



## plodr

O - omelet pan


----------



## dotty999

P - picnic basket


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quinine tablet


----------



## dotty999

R - radio


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for socket wrench


----------



## plodr

T - tuba


----------



## 2twenty2

U - UHF antenna


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for VHF tuner


----------



## 2twenty2

W - winter coat


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-ray plates


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zebra hide


----------



## dotty999

A - apple corer


----------



## plodr

B - basket


----------



## dotty999

C- clock


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for drainboard


----------



## dotty999

E - egg cup


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fruit basket


----------



## dotty999

G - glue gun


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for harpsichord


----------



## dotty999

I - ink bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for javelin


----------



## dotty999

K - key


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for log cabin


----------



## plodr

M - maple sugar tap


----------



## dotty999

N - napkin


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for optical disk drive


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quartz crystal


----------



## plodr

R - rug


----------



## dotty999

S - sugar bowl


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tee


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vise


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wrist bones


----------



## plodr

X - X-ray film


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yellow #2 pencil


----------



## plodr

Z - Zenbook


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for apron


----------



## dotty999

B - blade


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for chainsaw


----------



## dotty999

D - dagger


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for edger


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for goldfish bowl


----------



## dotty999

H - hammer


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ice tongs


----------



## dotty999

J - jam pot


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kite tail


----------



## plodr

L - locomotive


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for motorhome


----------



## dotty999

N - notebook


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for orange


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## plodr

Q - quarter cup


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for raisins


----------



## dotty999

S - sugar bowl


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for turbine


----------



## plodr

U - undershirt


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for violin case


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water pump


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-Box One controller


----------



## plodr

Y - Y- USB cord


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zip-gun


----------



## dotty999

A - arm band


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bandage


----------



## 2twenty2

C - carburetor


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dartboard


----------



## 2twenty2

E - electric razor


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fletching


----------



## plodr

G - garage door


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hutch


----------



## dotty999

I - ice pick


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jackhammer


----------



## dotty999

K - key fob


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lingerie


----------



## plodr

M - marble


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nail puller


----------



## plodr

O - origami swan


----------



## dotty999

P - pencil


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quirt


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rusted bolt


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for squirrel cage fan


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tire gauge


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for universal joint


----------



## plodr

V - vacuum tube


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wax apple


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yo-yo


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zippo lighter


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for ambulance


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bolo


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for catheter


----------



## plodr

D - dictionary


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for electric meter


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fire extinguisher


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for grocery list


----------



## dotty999

H - hair band


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for inner tube


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jockstrap


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen knife


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lancet


----------



## dotty999

M - mattress


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nectarine


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oval mirror


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for porcupine quill


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quarter


----------



## plodr

R - rope


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for silver dollar


----------



## 2twenty2

T - trailer


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for upper control arm


----------



## plodr

V - Vicks jar


----------



## dotty999

W - wall chart


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xylophone hammer


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for Zippo lighter


----------



## plodr

A - alphabet noodles


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for soldering iron stand


----------



## plodr

How did we jump from A to S??? Ah, you are playing a different game. You used the last letter of my post.
I'll do B - Bunsen burner


----------



## Gr3iz

I did! I used the last letter ... Doh!

C is for calligraphy set


----------



## plodr

D - donut


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for engine block


----------



## 2twenty2

F - firewall (automobile)


----------



## plodr

G - gorp


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for history book


----------



## plodr

I - ice tea mix


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for Jell-o mold


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knee brace


----------



## dotty999

L - lamp


----------



## 2twenty2

M - maps


----------



## dotty999

M - milk bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nitrous oxide tank


----------



## plodr

O - oblong box


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quill pen


----------



## dotty999

R - rubber


----------



## Gr3iz

Is that a British thing? ;-) Or were you doing double letters? ;-)


----------



## plodr

S - salad bowl

Mark, rubber is the British/Australian word for an eraser. I about died when I was teaching maths in Sydney and one of my students asked if he could borrow a rubber! I had to ask what it was. (For the UK posters, in the US a rubber is a term for a condom).


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tongs

I know, Liz. Her original word was *rubbed* ... ;-)


----------



## plodr

S - soup spoon

Ah, I missed that.


----------



## Gr3iz

No sweat, but you already did "S" ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

U - upper ball joint


----------



## plodr

V - vest


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for waste paper container


----------



## dotty999

X - xray film


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - Y adapter cable


----------



## plodr

Z - zoo map


----------



## 2twenty2

A - antique vase


----------



## dotty999

B - bowl


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for chandelier


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dixie cup


----------



## dotty999

E - emerald pendant


----------



## 2twenty2

F - feather boa


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hotplate


----------



## plodr

I - iron (you can make a grilled cheese sandwich on a hotplate or an iron  )


----------



## 2twenty2

plodr said:


> I - iron *(you can make a grilled cheese sandwich on a hotplate or an iron  )*


Yep. Done that. 

J - jacknife


----------



## dotty999

K - key


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for luxury car


----------



## 2twenty2

M - money belt


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for Nissan truck


----------



## plodr

O - obelisk


----------



## 2twenty2

P - puma sneakers


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quartz crystal


----------



## 2twenty2

R - red bull energy drink


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for shotgun


----------



## dotty999

T - tools


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for underwear


----------



## plodr

V - violet pot


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wringer


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophone hammer


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yellow #2 pencil


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zippo lighter


----------



## plodr

A - artist's palette


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for Brillo pad


----------



## 2twenty2

C - couch


----------



## plodr

D - dart


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for elevator


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fan


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for grapevine


----------



## dotty999

H - hat


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ironing board


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jacket


----------



## plodr

K - knives


----------



## Gr3iz

Somebody likes "J"! ;-)

L is for level


----------



## plodr

M - mustard jar


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for Nissan truck


----------



## dotty999

O - ottoman


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for potholder


----------



## plodr

Q - quill pen


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rifle


----------



## 2twenty2

S - shackle


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tackle


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for valve cover gasket


----------



## dotty999

W - wall chart


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xebec mast


----------



## dotty999

Y - yoghurt


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zoology textbook


----------



## dotty999

A - anvil


----------



## plodr

B - barber's chair


----------



## dotty999

C - clock


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for draperies


----------



## dotty999

E - ewer


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fire hose


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for glockenspiel


----------



## plodr

H - horseshoe


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ignition coil


----------



## dotty999

J - jug


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for key switch


----------



## dotty999

L - laptop


----------



## plodr

M - monitor


----------



## dotty999

N - newspaper


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oak leaf fruit picker


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarter


----------



## 2twenty2

R - razor


----------



## plodr

S - season pass


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for towel rack


----------



## 2twenty2

U - used usb drive


----------



## plodr

V - varnish can


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wheel bearings


----------



## dotty999

X - xray film


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yard sale table


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zoom lens


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for asthma inhaler


----------



## 2twenty2

B - booth


----------



## dotty999

C - cup


----------



## plodr

D - dentures


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for easel


----------



## dotty999

E - egg timer


----------



## 2twenty2

"E" echo


F - film


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gossamer wings


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hammer


----------



## dotty999

I - ice pick


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jalopy


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for Keystone Kops uniform


----------



## plodr

L = laser pointer


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for machete


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nunchucks


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for office equipment


----------



## plodr

P - paint brush


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quill pen


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rat trap


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for sabre


----------



## plodr

T - timer


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for ultralight aircraft


----------



## plodr

V - videotape


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wax tablet


----------



## dotty999

X - xray film


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yacht


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zipper


----------



## plodr

A - acorn


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for blender


----------



## 2twenty2

C - candy bar


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for drone


----------



## 2twenty2

E - earring


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## plodr

G - gate


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hatchet


----------



## 2twenty2

I - inverter


----------



## dotty999

J - jug


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kilt


----------



## dotty999

L - lamp


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for microscope


----------



## dotty999

N - newspaper


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for outboard motor


----------



## 2twenty2

P - propeller


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarter stick of dynamite


----------



## plodr

R - rat trap


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for sword


----------



## dotty999

T - telephone


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for unicycle


----------



## plodr

V - vaccine needle


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wine glass


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yarn card


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - Zero (Japanese WWII war plane)


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for anchor chain winch


----------



## plodr

B - ballistic missile


----------



## 2twenty2

C - colt .45


----------



## dotty999

D - dinner plate


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for edible underwear


----------



## plodr

F - fastener


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for glacier


----------



## dotty999

H - hairband


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for Igloo cooler


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jacknife


----------



## plodr

K - knife holder


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lasso


----------



## dotty999

M - mouse trap


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nightgown


----------



## 2twenty2

O - oven rack


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quart jar


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rivet gun


----------



## plodr

S - soldering iron


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tent


----------



## dotty999

U - urn


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for violin bow strings


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wallet


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-Box controller


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yoyo


----------



## plodr

Z - zig-zag sewing machine


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for armature winder


----------



## plodr

B - ballet shoes


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cleats


----------



## dotty999

D - doll


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for electric car


----------



## 2twenty2

F - feather boa


----------



## dotty999

G - gravy boat


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hotplate


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ironing board


----------



## plodr

J - jacaranda tree


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kingfisher nest


----------



## plodr

L - loupe


----------



## dotty999

M - milk bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for noise-canceling headphones


----------



## dotty999

O - opal ring


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for potato chips


----------



## dotty999

Q - quilt


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rhizome


----------



## plodr

S - steer


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for target


----------



## 2twenty2

U - UHF antenna


----------



## dotty999

V - vase


----------



## plodr

W - wig


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-Box One power supply


----------



## dotty999

Y - yashmak


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zipper pull


----------



## plodr

A - amulet


----------



## dotty999

B - bracelet


----------



## 2twenty2

C - cup


----------



## dotty999

D - dish


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for epaulets


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fishing rod


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for grill


----------



## plodr

H - hitch


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ivy plant


----------



## dotty999

J - jam jar


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kelp


----------



## plodr

L - laser pointer


----------



## dotty999

M - money box


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for Nintendo Wii game disk


----------



## plodr

O - oregano plant


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for piano bench


----------



## plodr

Q - quince jam


----------



## dotty999

R - rabbit hutch


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for sunglasses


----------



## plodr

T - tongs


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for universal remote control


----------



## dotty999

V - vat


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wringer


----------



## plodr

X - X-box game


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yoke


----------



## plodr

Z - zircon earrings


----------



## 2twenty2

A - angel ornament


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bacon slices


----------



## plodr

C - carrot sticks


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for Dagwood sandwich


----------



## dotty999

E - emery board


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for flypaper


----------



## plodr

G - glass


----------



## dotty999

H - hourglass


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ironing board


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jack


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kneecap


----------



## plodr

L - LP record


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for microscope slide


----------



## 2twenty2

N - napkin holder


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oak barrel


----------



## plodr

P - park bench


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for Qi charger


----------



## plodr

R - Rorschach test


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for spindle


----------



## dotty999

T - telephone


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for uranium fuel rod


----------



## dotty999

V - vase


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for western movie DVD


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone stick


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for Yamaha motorcycle


----------



## plodr

Z - zip tie


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for airbag detonator


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bonzai tree


----------



## plodr

C - cicada (I'm waiting for the 17 year brood to emerge)


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for didgeridoo


----------



## plodr

E - elliptical bike


----------



## 2twenty2

F - foot massager


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for glass figurine


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hoop


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ice pack


----------



## 2twenty2

J - Japanese samurai sword


----------



## plodr

K - knock knock joke book


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lariat


----------



## plodr

M - matchbook


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nameplate


----------



## 2twenty2

O - office desk


----------



## plodr

P - pine tree


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarrel


----------



## plodr

quarrel as an item? Are you doing double letters? 

R - rabbit hutch


----------



## Gr3iz

No, Liz, I meant a quarrel, as in:

*Definition of quarrel*
(Entry 1 of 3)
*: *a square-headed bolt or arrow especially for a crossbow

S is for stanchion


----------



## plodr

That's a new one for me. Thanks for furthering my education.

T - trunk


----------



## Gr3iz

Any time, my dear!

U is for ukulele string


----------



## 2twenty2

V - violin


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wishbone


----------



## plodr

X - Xerox machine


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yoke strap


----------



## plodr

Z - zaggarat


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for alligator shoes


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bottle opener


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for can opener


----------



## plodr

D - double bubble gum


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for easel


----------



## 2twenty2

F - fence post


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for grange hall


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hat rack


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for isolation transformer


----------



## plodr

J - jump rope


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knockwurst


----------



## plodr

L - leather jacket


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for marble countertop


----------



## plodr

N - nail trimmer


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oxcart


----------



## plodr

P - pushpin


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quadrireme


----------



## plodr

R - rack


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for spurs


----------



## plodr

T - tip jar


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for underwire bra


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vise


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wax tablet


----------



## plodr

X - X-ray film


----------



## HOBOcs

Y - YoYo


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zoo animal figurine


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for axle bearing


----------



## plodr

B - bear claw


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cork


----------



## plodr

D - dental floss


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for eye dropper


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## plodr

G - grater


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for helicopter


----------



## dotty999

I - inkwell


----------



## plodr

J - jigger


----------



## dotty999

K - kite


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for Lakeside pipes


----------



## dotty999

M - milk churn


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for needle nose pliers


----------



## dotty999

O - orange peeler


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for parallel bars


----------



## plodr

Q - quoits


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for radiator cap


----------



## plodr

S - slate


----------



## dotty999

T - towel


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for umbo


----------



## dotty999

V - vat


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for watermelon seed


----------



## dotty999

X - xray film


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yellow #2 pencil


----------



## plodr

Z - zest (from lemon)


----------



## dotty999

A - axe


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bottle cap


----------



## dotty999

C - clock


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for drum machine


----------



## plodr

E - elephant tusk


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for flyback transformer


----------



## dotty999

G - gun


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hatchet


----------



## Panzer4

I is for incense


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jersey


----------



## plodr

K - K-cup ®


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lithium battery


----------



## plodr

M - moth balls


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for noodles


----------



## dotty999

O - ottoman


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for plush toy


----------



## dotty999

Q - quiz book


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rivet


----------



## dotty999

S - shawl


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tiller


----------



## dotty999

U - urn


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vial


----------



## plodr

W - whistle


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-Acto knife handle


----------



## plodr

Y - yeast cake


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zampogna


----------



## plodr

A - apple tree


----------



## 2twenty2

B - boxing gloves


----------



## plodr

C - caliper


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for diamond


----------



## plodr

E - emerald


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for first prize ribbon


----------



## plodr

G - gate latch


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hasp


----------



## dotty999

I - ice pick


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for juniper berry


----------



## dotty999

K - kettle


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lip gloss


----------



## plodr

M - marble slab


----------



## dotty999

N - needle


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oscilloscope


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarender


----------



## plodr

R - rose bush


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for square peg (for the round hole)


----------



## plodr

T - T-square


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vettura


----------



## plodr

W - wheel


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-BoxOne game console


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn reel


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zinke


----------



## 2twenty2

A - acetylene torch


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for butter churn


----------



## plodr

C - coffee filter


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for drywall screw


----------



## dotty999

E - easel


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for ferrule


----------



## plodr

G - glove


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for houseboat


----------



## plodr

I - ice cube


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for j-hook


----------



## plodr

K - knife rack


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for LED


----------



## plodr

M - motion detector


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nasturtium


----------



## plodr

O - ornament


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pendulum


----------



## plodr

Q - quiver


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rake


----------



## dotty999

S - saucer


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for teacup

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## dotty999

U - urn
Hi Mark better late than never!


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for viola


----------



## plodr

W - whisk broom


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xylocarp


----------



## plodr

Y - yearly calendar


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zwieback


----------



## dotty999

A -arm band


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bread slicer


----------



## dotty999

C - curtain pole


----------



## plodr

D - drain cover


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for egg slicer


----------



## dotty999

F - face mask


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gyroscope


----------



## dotty999

H - hair band


----------



## Gr3iz

I is fr ironing board


----------



## plodr

J - jug


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kick plate


----------



## dotty999

L - laundry bag


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for Mars Rover


----------



## dotty999

N - needle


----------



## plodr

O - oil carafe


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pearl necklace


----------



## plodr

Q - quinoa box


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rock


----------



## dotty999

S - sugar bowl


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tablespoon


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for ventilator


----------



## plodr

W - wagon


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xebec sails


----------



## dotty999

Y - yo yo


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zip gun


----------



## dotty999

A -apple corer


----------



## plodr

B - bill


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cheap sunglasses


----------



## dotty999

D - duvet


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for emery cloth


----------



## dotty999

F -fish knife


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gavel


----------



## dotty999

H - hoover


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for intake manifold


----------



## dotty999

J - jug


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kite string winder


----------



## plodr

L - litmus paper


----------



## dotty999

M - mug


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nit comb


----------



## dotty999

O - onion slicer


----------



## plodr

P - pail


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarrel


----------



## plodr

R - radio


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for stiletto


----------



## dotty999

T - towel


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for user manual


----------



## dotty999

V - vase


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for whip


----------



## plodr

X - Xacto knife


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yawl


----------



## plodr

Z - zip lock bag


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for anchor


----------



## dotty999

B - bird table


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for calliope


----------



## dotty999

D - doll


----------



## Gr3iz

E - ellipses


----------



## plodr

F - fryer


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gargoyle statue


----------



## dotty999

H - hat stand


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for Intel CPU


----------



## plodr

J - jackhammer


----------



## dotty999

K - knife


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for laser pointer


----------



## dotty999

M - map


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nugget


----------



## dotty999

O - ottoman


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for platen


----------



## plodr

Q - quart jar


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for razor blade


----------



## dotty999

S - saucer


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for trailer


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## plodr

V - veil


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wax fruit


----------



## dotty999

X - xray film


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yurt


----------



## dotty999

Z- zoom lens


----------



## plodr

A - airline logo


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for blank check


----------



## plodr

C - caliper


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for disk


----------



## dotty999

E - eggcup


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for foghorn


----------



## dotty999

G - gravy boat


----------



## HOBOcs

H - Hip Waders


----------



## dotty999

I - ink bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jeweler's screwdriver


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen knife


----------



## plodr

L - lantern


----------



## dotty999

M - mask


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for necktie


----------



## dotty999

O - orange peeler


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for prod


----------



## plodr

Q - queen sized sheet


----------



## dotty999

R - rug


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for sandbox


----------



## dotty999

T - teapot


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for ukulele


----------



## dotty999

V - velvet bow


----------



## plodr

W - wire cutter


----------



## dotty999

X- xray film


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yarrow root


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for axe head


----------



## plodr

B - base (for baseball field)


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for crankcase


----------



## dotty999

D - dagger


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for elephant gun


----------



## plodr

F - firewood


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for grinder


----------



## dotty999

H - hair brush


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ice maker


----------



## dotty999

J - jam jar


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for key chain


----------



## plodr

L - letter opener


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for mop head


----------



## plodr

N - night vision goggles


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oscillator


----------



## dotty999

P - pail


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quail eggs


----------



## dotty999

R - rug


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for springs


----------



## plodr

T - typewriter


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for ulna


----------



## dotty999

V -vase


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for waste paper basket


----------



## dotty999

X - xylophone


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yoga mat


----------



## dotty999

Z- zoom lens


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for apple cart


----------



## plodr

B - beer mug


----------



## dotty999

C- cash box


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for doily


----------



## plodr

E - eraser


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fur coat


----------



## dotty999

G - gun


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for house key


----------



## dotty999

I - ice box


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jalopy


----------



## plodr

K - KitchenAid mixer


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for leopard skin coat


----------



## dotty999

M = memo pad


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for navigation device


----------



## plodr

O - ottoman


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarter


----------



## dotty999

R - rake


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rapier


----------



## dotty999

already done R


----------



## Gr3iz

Bloody hell ... ;-)

S is for scarf


----------



## dotty999

T - teapot


----------



## plodr

U - up elevator button


----------



## dotty999

V - vase


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wing


----------



## dotty999

X - xray film


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yurt


----------



## plodr

Z - Zeiss lens


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for Asus motherboard


----------



## plodr

B - butter knife


----------



## dotty999

C - cup


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dongle


----------



## dotty999

E - emery board


----------



## plodr

F - fryer


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for grommet


----------



## dotty999

H - hat stand


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for incubator


----------



## dotty999

J - jug


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for keg


----------



## plodr

L - lip gloss


----------



## dotty999

M - mug


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for narwhal horn


----------



## dotty999

O - ottoman


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pencil sharpener


----------



## plodr

Q - queen's hat


----------



## dotty999

R - rubber


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for spider web


----------



## dotty999

T - turntable


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for universal remote control


----------



## dotty999

V - vase


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wax fruit


----------



## plodr

X - X-ray machine


----------



## dotty999

Y - yo yo


----------



## RT

z - for zilch


----------



## Gr3iz

Not entirely sure zilch is a item, more like the lack of an item, but ...

A is for astrolabe


----------



## plodr

B - bible


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cell phone


----------



## plodr

D - diary


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for electrical outlet


----------



## plodr

F - funnel


----------



## dotty999

G - gun


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hummingbird feeder


----------



## dotty999

I - ice cube box


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jam jar


----------



## plodr

K - kilt


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for Lincoln Continental


----------



## dotty999

M - mask


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for napkin ring


----------



## plodr

O - olive fork


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## plodr

Q - quilt frame


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for roller blades


----------



## dotty999

S - silver salver


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for thimble


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V - virtually


----------



## dotty999

W - wallet


----------



## plodr

X - Xmas list


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zither


----------



## dotty999

A - album


----------



## plodr

B - billfold


----------



## dotty999

C- cap


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dagger


----------



## plodr

E - eraser


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fish hook


----------



## dotty999

G - garter


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hamper


----------



## dotty999

I - ice bucket


----------



## Layinnecage90

J - Jam Jar


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knockwurst

Welcome Layinnecage90! Good to see you joining in!


----------



## plodr

L - license


----------



## dotty999

M - mop


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nail hammer


----------



## dotty999

O - onion slicer


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pansy


----------



## dotty999

Q - quart glass


----------



## plodr

R - radicchio


----------



## dotty999

S - silk scarf


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for target


----------



## dotty999

U - urn


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vial


----------



## dotty999

W - wine glass


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-Rated DVD


----------



## dotty999

yo yo


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zip gun


----------



## dotty999

A - abacus


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for blackboard


----------



## dotty999

C - carton


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for drain


----------



## dotty999

E - envelope


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fig leaf


----------



## plodr

G - garbage can


----------



## dotty999

H - hat stand


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ice cube tray


----------



## dotty999

J - juice carton


----------



## plodr

K - knitting needle


----------



## dotty999

L - lamp


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for mop wringer


----------



## dotty999

N - napkin


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oil-fired furnace


----------



## plodr

P - pool strainer


----------



## dotty999

Q quill


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for radio


----------



## dotty999

S - sugar bowl


----------



## plodr

T - teflon baking sheet


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for urn


----------



## plodr

V - volume control knob


----------



## dotty999

W - wall chart


----------



## plodr

X - x-large jacket


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yacht


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## plodr

A - ashtray


----------



## dotty999

B -bath mat


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cookie


----------



## dotty999

D - duffle bag


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for egg salad sandwich


----------



## dotty999

F - fan

which I have on right now as it's so warm approaching 11pm


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for grease bucket


----------



## dotty999

H - hat


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ice machine


----------



## dotty999

J - jug


----------



## Gr3iz

K - keg


----------



## dotty999

L - loofah


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for magneto


----------



## dotty999

N - newspaper


----------



## plodr

O - orange


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quart jar


----------



## dotty999

R - router


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for sapphire ring


----------



## dotty999

T - tray


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for upper control arm


----------



## plodr

V - vase


----------



## dotty999

W - wallet


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-Box One console


----------



## dotty999

Y - yard brush


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zeppelin rudder


----------



## plodr

A - armoire


----------



## dotty999

B - bowl


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for coal scuttle


----------



## dotty999

D - diary


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for eel trap


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for graduated pipette


----------



## dotty999

H - hat stand


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jewel-encrusted blade


----------



## dotty999

K - keyring


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lanyard


----------



## plodr

M - metal detector


----------



## dotty999

N - newspaper


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oatmeal box


----------



## dotty999

P - pan


----------



## plodr

Q - quarter cup measure


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for road sign


----------



## dotty999

S - sink bowl


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for typewriter


----------



## dotty999

U - urn


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for van


----------



## dotty999

W - writing pad


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xebec


----------



## plodr

Y - yam


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zoo souvenir


----------



## dotty999

A - abacus


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for binoculars


----------



## dotty999

C - coat hanger


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for doily


----------



## dotty999

E - egg timer


----------



## plodr

F - flower


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for glass figurine


----------



## dotty999

H - hammer


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ice tongs


----------



## dotty999

J - jug


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for leg irons


----------



## plodr

M - mayonnaise packet


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nugget


----------



## dotty999

O - orange peeler


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pipe cleaner


----------



## dotty999

Q - quilt cover


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for record album


----------



## plodr

S - sheet


----------



## dotty999

T - turntable


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for umpire's brush


----------



## dotty999

V - vegetable knife


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for writing desk


----------



## plodr

X - XActo knife


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yo-yo


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for ampule


----------



## dotty999

B - battery


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for carton


----------



## dotty999

D - door bell


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for escape hatch


----------



## dotty999

F - fork


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for glue gun


----------



## plodr

H - hamper


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for Indian arrowhead


----------



## dotty999

J - jug


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kite tail


----------



## dotty999

L - linen basket


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for money belt


----------



## plodr

N - nose trimmer


----------



## dotty999

O - ottoman


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pineapple slicer


----------



## dotty999

Q - quiz book


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for riding mower


----------



## dotty999

S - sewing needle


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tin snips


----------



## dotty999

U - urn


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for visor


----------



## plodr

W - water wheel


----------



## dotty999

X - xray film


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yurt


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## plodr

A - apron


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bomb


----------



## dotty999

C - carton


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dongle


----------



## dotty999

E - egg cup


----------



## plodr

F - fish net


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for grinder


----------



## dotty999

H - hoover


----------



## plodr

I - ice pick


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jackknife


----------



## dotty999

K - knife


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for left-handed golf club


----------



## dotty999

M - money belt


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for night light


----------



## plodr

O - orchid plant (I currently have 4 blooming)


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for piano


----------



## dotty999

Q - quart jug


----------



## plodr

R - room freshener


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for spring


----------



## dotty999

T - teapot


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for Underwriters Lab (UL) sticker


----------



## dotty999

V - vase


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for welder


----------



## plodr

X - X-box


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zinc ingot


----------



## plodr

A - abacus


----------



## dotty999

B - books


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for clown nose


----------



## dotty999

D - duvet


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for engine


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gravy boat


----------



## plodr

H - hook


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for insect net


----------



## dotty999

J - jelly mould


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kilogram weight


----------



## dotty999

L - leather belt


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for magneto


----------



## dotty999

N - nutcracker


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for opera glasses


----------



## RT

P - is for a goddam Perpetual motion machine that actually works!


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarter stick of dynamite


----------



## dotty999

R - razor


----------



## RT

S =- steak knives


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for trident


----------



## plodr

U - umbrella stand


----------



## dotty999

V - vase


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wafer switch


----------



## dotty999

X - xray film


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yogurt container


----------



## plodr

Z - zither


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for armadillo carcass


----------



## dotty999

B - blanket


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for charcoal


----------



## dotty999

D - diary


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for egg basket

Hi there Sweet Cheeks!


----------



## RT

D used to be for Dial-up modem


----------



## Gr3iz

What? You didn't like Dotty's "D" entry? ;-)


----------



## plodr

F - fondue pot


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for geodesic dome


----------



## plodr

H - hourglass


----------



## dotty999

I - ink bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for junk


----------



## dotty999

K - keg


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for Lego building bricks


----------



## plodr

M - map


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nib


----------



## plodr

O - orange


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for padlock


----------



## dotty999

Q - quill


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rusty hinge


----------



## dotty999

S - shaver


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for Tinkertoys


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vacuum cleaner


----------



## plodr

W = willow tree


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xylophone hammer


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zip line


----------



## plodr

A -apricot


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for breakfast bar


----------



## dotty999

C - carton


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for duvet


----------



## dotty999

E - eiderdown


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for flagpole


----------



## dotty999

G - goblet


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hatchet


----------



## dotty999

I - ice bucket


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for Jack-in-the-box


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen scales


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lace curtains


----------



## plodr

M - motor


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for NiCd battery


----------



## plodr

O - opal ring


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quart jar of milk


----------



## dotty999

R - ring


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for seven of diamonds card


----------



## plodr

T - tweezers


----------



## Gr3iz

U - underwire bra


----------



## dotty999

V - vase


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wax fruit


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone stick


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yogurt container


----------



## plodr

Z - zircon earrings


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for AstroTurf


----------



## dotty999

B - balaclava


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cassette


----------



## plodr

D - derby hat


----------



## dotty999

E - egg cup


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for flint


----------



## dotty999

G - glue gun


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for harpoon


----------



## dotty999

I - ice bucket


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jacks


----------



## dotty999

K - kilt


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for level


----------



## plodr

M - mile marker sign


----------



## dotty999

N - notebook


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for opal earrings


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quiz answer sheet


----------



## dotty999

R - rope


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for stereo system


----------



## dotty999

T - towel


----------



## plodr

U - universal remote


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for volume knob


----------



## dotty999

W - waffle maker


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-rated DVD


----------



## plodr

Y - yearly calendar


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zeppelin propeller


----------



## dotty999

A - apple corer


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for baton


----------



## dotty999

C - crystal decanter


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for diamond earrings


----------



## plodr

E - emerald brooch


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for faucet


----------



## plodr

G - garage opener


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for harmonica


----------



## dotty999

I - ice pick


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for juggling pin


----------



## dotty999

K - key


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for leopard skin cape


----------



## plodr

M - mantilla


----------



## dotty999

N - newspaper


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for ottoman


----------



## dotty999

P - pitcher


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quill pen


----------



## plodr

R - radar gun


----------



## dotty999

S - soup bowl


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tweezers


----------



## dotty999

U - urn


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vascular clamp


----------



## plodr

W - wheel barrow


----------



## dotty999

X - xray film


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yellow #2 pencil


----------



## plodr

Z - zipper


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for armature


----------



## plodr

B - baton


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for chainsaw


----------



## dotty999

D - door stop


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for escalator


----------



## plodr

F - folding chair


----------



## dotty999

G - glass


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hamper


----------



## plodr

I - ingot


----------



## dotty999

J -jug


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for keel


----------



## dotty999

L - leather purse


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for melon baller


----------



## dotty999

N - nutcracker


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for outdoor furniture


----------



## dotty999

P - pencil case


----------



## plodr

Q - quoit set


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rook (chess piece)


----------



## plodr

S - seismograph


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for trident


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## plodr

V - vision chart


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wax fruit


----------



## dotty999

X - xray


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yurt door


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for astrolabe


----------



## dotty999

B - baking tray


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cookie jar


----------



## plodr

D - display case


----------



## dotty999

E - egg boiler


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fog horn


----------



## dotty999

G - glue pot


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for ham bone


----------



## dotty999

I - ice bucket


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jelly jar


----------



## dotty999

K - kilt


----------



## plodr

L - locker


----------



## dotty999

M - master key


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nut driver


----------



## dotty999

O -orange peeler


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for power supply


----------



## plodr

Q - quilt


----------



## dotty999

R - radio


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for slicer


----------



## dotty999

T - telephone


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for ukulele


----------



## dotty999

V - vase


----------



## plodr

W - wedge of cheese


----------



## dotty999

X - xray film


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yardstick


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for amulet


----------



## plodr

B - barbed wire


----------



## dotty999

C -curtain pole


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for drawing pad


----------



## dotty999

E - eggcup


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for flashdrive


----------



## plodr

G - garbage bag


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hatchet


----------



## plodr

I - inflatable mattress


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jack stands


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen knife


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for the mythical left-handed monkey wrench


----------



## plodr

M - motion detector


----------



## dotty999

N - newspaper


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oil pan


----------



## dotty999

P - pipe


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quick disconnect connector


----------



## dotty999

R - ring


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for soldering iron


----------



## dotty999

T - towel


----------



## Gr3iz

U - universal remote control


----------



## dotty999

V - violin


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wig


----------



## dotty999

X - xbox


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for Yale lock


----------



## dotty999

Z - zither


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for alarm bell


----------



## dotty999

B - bracelet


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for charm


----------



## dotty999

D - dinner plate


----------



## plodr

E - envelope


----------



## dotty999

F - flower pot


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gold ring


----------



## dotty999

H - honey pot


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ironing board


----------



## dotty999

J - jug


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for keychain


----------



## dotty999

L - lamp


----------



## plodr

M - medicine bottle


----------



## dotty999

N - newspaper


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oak casks


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quill pen


----------



## dotty999

R - reel of cotton


----------



## plodr

S - street sign


----------



## dotty999

T - tankard


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for U-joint


----------



## dotty999

V - vase


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for war bonnet


----------



## dotty999

X - xray film


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yo-yo


----------



## plodr

Z - Zippo™ lighter


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for axle bearing


----------



## dotty999

B - bath mat


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for Christmas tree


----------



## plodr

D - Dixie™ cup


----------



## dotty999

E - emery board


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fishing tackle


----------



## dotty999

G - gift box


----------



## plodr

H - Hallmark movie DVD


----------



## dotty999

I - ink bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jellybeans


----------



## dotty999

K - kite


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lintel


----------



## dotty999

M - milk churn


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nutcracker


----------



## plodr

O - opera glasses


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for potted plant


----------



## dotty999

Q - quill


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for ramp


----------



## dotty999

S - scissors


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tee


----------



## dotty999

U - urn


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for "Visitor's Parking" sign


----------



## dotty999

W - wallet


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xylophone mallet


----------



## dotty999

Y - yard brush


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for ZIF (zero insertion force) socket


----------



## plodr

A - air conditioner


----------



## dotty999

B - bath mat


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for clutch plate


----------



## dotty999

D - diary


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for electric car


----------



## plodr

F - furnace


----------



## dotty999

G - garden chair


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hard hat


----------



## plodr

I - iron


----------



## dotty999

J - jug


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kilogram weight


----------



## plodr

L - light bulb


----------



## dotty999

M - mirror


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nugget


----------



## plodr

O - orange


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quilting scissors


----------



## plodr

R - receiver


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for stylus


----------



## dotty999

T - telephone


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for underwire bra


----------



## dotty999

V - vest


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wig


----------



## plodr

X - xebec model


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zip tie


----------



## dotty999

A - apple corer


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for banana peel


----------



## dotty999

C - curtain pole


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for door hinge


----------



## plodr

E - eggplant


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for galoshes


----------



## dotty999

H - hairband


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for icicles


----------



## plodr

J - jumper


----------



## dotty999

K - key


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for locomotive


----------



## plodr

M - motor oil


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for noise-canceling headphones


----------



## dotty999

O - opal ring


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for playground equipment


----------



## plodr

Q - quill


----------



## dotty999

R - ruby ring


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for swing


----------



## plodr

T - tuba


----------



## dotty999

U umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for viola


----------



## dotty999

W - wall chart


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xebec


----------



## dotty999

Y- yarn


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zeppelin propeller


----------



## dotty999

A - anvil


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bar stool


----------



## dotty999

C - coverlet


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for drone


----------



## dotty999

E - effigy


----------



## Gr3iz

F - flogging


----------



## dotty999

erm.. item?


----------



## plodr

I think he was doing double letters. 

I'll tackle g.

g - golf club


----------



## Gr3iz

Doh! I was ...

F is for flagstone


----------



## plodr

H - hip boots


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for insoles


----------



## dotty999

J - jug


----------



## plodr

K - knit hat


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for locket


----------



## dotty999

M - music box


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nose ring


----------



## plodr

O - onion rings


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quart jar


----------



## dotty999

R - ruler


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for struts


----------



## dotty999

T - turntable


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for umbrella stand


----------



## plodr

V - voice recorder


----------



## dotty999

W - willow basket


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-Box One controller


----------



## plodr

Y - yard stick


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for Zamboni


----------



## plodr

A - alphabet noodle


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bank vault


----------



## dotty999

C - curtain pole


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for diary


----------



## dotty999

E - eternity ring


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for frying pan


----------



## dotty999

G - gravy boat


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hamper


----------



## plodr

I - ice cream cone


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jute plant hanger


----------



## dotty999

K - kilt


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lily pad


----------



## plodr

M - mosaic


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nuclear submarine


----------



## dotty999

O - oil lamp


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for putty knife


----------



## dotty999

Q - quilt


----------



## plodr

R - rug


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for switchblade knife


----------



## dotty999

T - toaster


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for universal remote control


----------



## dotty999

V - vase


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wingnut


----------



## plodr

X - x-ray machine


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yoke


----------



## dotty999

Z -- zoom lens


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for ace of spades playing card


----------



## dotty999

B - bread knife


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cutting board


----------



## dotty999

D -duvet cover


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for electric light bulb


----------



## dotty999

F - fork


----------



## plodr

G - gas stove


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hamper


----------



## dotty999

I - ink bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jerry can


----------



## dotty999

K - key fob


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lead-acid battery


----------



## dotty999

M - money box


----------



## plodr

N - nylon cord


----------



## dotty999

O - oven gloves


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for potato peeler


----------



## dotty999

Q - quill


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for ratchet wrench


----------



## dotty999

S - saw


----------



## plodr

T - toothpaste


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for umpire's mask


----------



## plodr

V - ventilator


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wall wart (power supply)


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yolk of an egg


----------



## plodr

Z - zester


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for aquarium filter


----------



## dotty999

B - bath mat


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for clay pot


----------



## plodr

D - deep dish pie pan


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for ermine stole


----------



## plodr

F - fish bowl


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gopher trap


----------



## dotty999

H - hairbrush


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for inner tube


----------



## dotty999

J - jug


----------



## plodr

K - knife sheath


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lead pipe


----------



## dotty999

M - money box


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for NOAA weather satellite


----------



## plodr

O - ottoman


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for phonebook


----------



## plodr

Q - quote book


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for radio antenna


----------



## dotty999

S - sponge


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for teething ring


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## plodr

V - visa


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wallet


----------



## dotty999

X xray film


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yurt


----------



## plodr

Z - zircon ring


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for armature


----------



## plodr

B - baby bottle


----------



## dotty999

C - coat hanger


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dog tags


----------



## dotty999

E - envelope


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for firecracker


----------



## dotty999

G - garter


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hammer driver


----------



## dotty999

I - ink bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jelly donut


----------



## plodr

K - knockwurst


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lipstick


----------



## dotty999

M - mousetrap


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for necktie


----------



## plodr

O - oven mitt


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pier


----------



## plodr

Q - queen (chess set piece)


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rook (ditto) ;-)


----------



## dotty999

S - sword


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for train set


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## plodr

V - video tape


----------



## dotty999

W - wicker basket


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for XLarge sweater


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn ball


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zoot suit


----------



## dotty999

A - apple corer


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for banana peel


----------



## plodr

C - copper pan


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for diamond stylus


----------



## plodr

E - exit sign


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fire escape


----------



## dotty999

G - gravy boat


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hard drive


----------



## plodr

I - ingot


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jingly bells


----------



## plodr

K - knitted cap


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for ladle


----------



## dotty999

M - money box


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for naval orange


----------



## plodr

O - ornament (Christmas tree)


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for plum pit


----------



## plodr

Q - quiver


----------



## dotty999

R - rug


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for sneakers


----------



## dotty999

T - toothbrush


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for umbrella stand


----------



## plodr

V - visa


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for water wings


----------



## plodr

X - x-rated movie


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yarrow root


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for ammeter


----------



## plodr

B - broiler pan


----------



## dotty999

C - crate


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for driver (golf club)


----------



## plodr

E - egg carton


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fire lookout tower


----------



## plodr

G - gravy boat


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hamper


----------



## plodr

I - inverter


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jelly donut


----------



## plodr

K - kettle


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for launchpad


----------



## plodr

M - malt powder


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nipple


----------



## plodr

O - orange juicer


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pineapple corer


----------



## plodr

Q - quilt frame


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rubber ducky


----------



## dotty999

S - sugar bowl


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for truck tire


----------



## plodr

U- universal charger


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for valve spring


----------



## plodr

W - wig


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-Box One controller


----------



## plodr

Y - yarn holder


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for ammeter


----------



## plodr

B - battery


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cathode ray tube (CRT)


----------



## plodr

D - desk


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for eaves


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for garbage disposal unit


----------



## dotty999

H - handbag


----------



## plodr

I - ink pad


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for Jolly Roger


----------



## plodr

K - kite


----------



## dotty999

L - lamp


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for microscope


----------



## plodr

N - needle


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for octagonal sign


----------



## dotty999

P - passport


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quart


----------



## plodr

R - ricer


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for sprinkler


----------



## dotty999

T - teapot


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for USB flashdrive


----------



## plodr

V - votive light


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for waffles


----------



## dotty999

X - x box


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yolk of an egg


----------



## plodr

Z - zipper pull


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for automatic transmission


----------



## plodr

B - bologna


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for crackers


----------



## dotty999

D - duster


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for eel basket


----------



## plodr

F - fluffy slippers


----------



## dotty999

G - goblet


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hoe


----------



## dotty999

I - ice box


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jalapeno pepper


----------



## plodr

K - kilt pin


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for Lionel HO train set


----------



## plodr

M - macrame hanging basket


----------



## dotty999

N - newspaper


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oiler


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quantum mechanics textbook


----------



## plodr

R - Ruby Red grapefruit


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for squirt gun


----------



## plodr

T - tap shoes


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for upper ball joint


----------



## 2twenty2

🎅🎄

V - vise


----------



## dotty999

W - wheel trim


----------



## plodr

X - x-box 🎁


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yellow crayon


----------



## dotty999

Z = zoom lens


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for amplifier


----------



## plodr

B - berber rug


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for Coke bottle glasses


----------



## dotty999

D - dish cloth


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for egg salad sandwich


----------



## plodr

F - frankfurter


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for garden gnome


----------



## plodr

H - heating pad


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ice cube tray


----------



## dotty999

J - jug


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for keychain


----------



## plodr

L - leaf


----------



## dotty999

M - monocle


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nodule


----------



## dotty999

O - orange peeler


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pretzel


----------



## plodr

Q - quart bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rabbit's foot


----------



## dotty999

S - saucer


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tumbleweed


----------



## dotty999

U - urn


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vise


----------



## plodr

W - whistle


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for XXL tee shirt


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - y cable


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for ziti


----------



## plodr

A - armor


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bowl of cherries


----------



## dotty999

C - curtain rod


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for doilies


----------



## dotty999

E - egg timer


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for frozen dinner


----------



## plodr

G - glass cleaner


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for horsehair brush


----------



## dotty999

I - ink bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jelly doughnut


----------



## plodr

K - King (in deck of cards)


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for ladle


----------



## dotty999

M -monocle


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for octagonal sign


----------



## plodr

What happened to N?

N - newspaper


----------



## Gr3iz

plodr said:


> What happened to N?


It was No-N Monday! Didn't you get the word? ;-)

P is for plug


----------



## plodr

Q - quiz book



> No-N Monday!


 Then it should be No-N Moday, rather than Mo*n*day!


----------



## Gr3iz

plodr said:


> Then it should be No-N Moday, rather than Mo*n*day!


You got me there, Liz! ;-)

R is for rug


----------



## plodr

S - silly putty


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for traffic light


----------



## plodr

U - uzi


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for Valentine's card


----------



## plodr

W - westcoat


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-rated DVD


----------



## plodr

Y - yacht


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for ZIF (Zero Insertion Force) socket


----------



## plodr

A - antacid tablet


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for battery contacts


----------



## plodr

C - cordless phone


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dewar


----------



## plodr

E - elliptical bike


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for finger sandwiches


----------



## plodr

G - Gatorade


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hoe


----------



## plodr

I - ice pick


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jack handle


----------



## plodr

K - K-cup pod


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for loose floorboard


----------



## dotty999

M - milk bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nickel

There she is!! I've missed you, dear!


----------



## dotty999

O - opal

thanks my friend


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for plowshare


----------



## plodr

Q - quill


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for ripcord


----------



## plodr

S - suntan lotion


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for thruster


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for volleyball net


----------



## plodr

W - whisk


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-Box game console


----------



## dotty999

Y - yard brush


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for Ziplock bag


----------



## dotty999

A - axe


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for Bingo card


----------



## dotty999

C - clock


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dolly


----------



## dotty999

E - earring


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for Ferris wheel


----------



## plodr

G - go cart


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hairnet


----------



## dotty999

I-ink bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for junk drawer


----------



## plodr

K - knitting bag


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lasagna noodles


----------



## plodr

M - mortar


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nugget


----------



## plodr

O - omicron sample


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pottery shard


----------



## plodr

Q - Queen's crown


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for royal scepter


----------



## dotty999

S - sweeper


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tweeter


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for varistor


----------



## plodr

W - wine rack


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-Acto knife


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn ball


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for Zippo lighter


----------



## dotty999

A - amulet


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bandanna


----------



## dotty999

C - curtain pole


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for drain plug


----------



## dotty999

E - earthenware pot


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fly fishing reel


----------



## dotty999

G - gold ring


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hardhat


----------



## dotty999

I - ice pick


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jump rope


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen scales


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for left-handed scissors


----------



## plodr

M - meat locker


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for necklace


----------



## plodr

O - obituary notice


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pocket protector


----------



## plodr

Q - quarter wrapper


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rocker panel


----------



## dotty999

S - silver salver


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

T - for Tupperware


----------



## plodr

U - underwear inspector


----------



## Gr3iz

Liz? Is an underwear inspector a real item? ;-)

V is for valve cover gasket


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

W- weighting stuffs


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for XXX-rated DVD


----------



## plodr

Let's change it to underwear inspection sticker! (Not sure about men but women have them - inspected by)

Y - Youtube video


----------



## Gr3iz

We'll accept that, Liz. ;-) Probably the reason women's underwear has them is because nobody wants to inspect men's underwear! But, I'd volunteer to check -- Uh, better leave it there ... ;-)

Z is for zipper teeth


----------



## plodr

A - apple watch


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for blotter


----------



## plodr

C - caboose


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for deviled eggs


----------



## plodr

E - eyelash curler


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for floret


----------



## plodr

G - grater


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for harp


----------



## 2twenty2

I - inverter


----------



## plodr

J - jacket


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for keyring


----------



## plodr

L - locket


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for magneto


----------



## plodr

N - nose clip (swimming)


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oven mitt


----------



## plodr

P - puppet


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quartz crystal


----------



## plodr

R - roofing nail


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for split washer


----------



## dotty999

T - teacup


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for USB flashdrive

There's the sunshine again! Hiya Dotty dear!!


----------



## plodr

V - vial


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for watermelon


----------



## plodr

X - X-ray film


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yo-yo string


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for apple tree


----------



## plodr

B - barn door


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for camshaft


----------



## plodr

D - denture tablet


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for edible underwear


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for garden gnome


----------



## dotty999

H - hat stand


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for igneous rock formation


----------



## plodr

J - jasmine tea


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knurled knob


----------



## plodr

L - licorice stick


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for microphone stand


----------



## dotty999

N - newspaper


----------



## plodr

O - oven mitt


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pickax


----------



## dotty999

Q - quilt cover


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for register grate


----------



## dotty999

S - soup bowl


----------



## plodr

T - Tupperware container


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for umbrella stand


----------



## dotty999

vanity case


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wax seal


----------



## plodr

X - X-rated DVD


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yoke


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for actuator


----------



## dotty999

B - bird table


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for Christmas card


----------



## plodr

D - dog house


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for "EXIT" sign


----------



## dotty999

F - fork


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for grommet


----------



## dotty999

H - handbag


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for iridescent gem


----------



## RT

J - jelly


----------



## dotty999

K - key fob


----------



## plodr

L - lollipop


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for mink stole


----------



## plodr

N - noisemaker


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for obelisk


----------



## plodr

P - pool table


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quantum computer


----------



## plodr

R - recorder


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for sparkler


----------



## plodr

T - tension rod


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for universal remote control


----------



## plodr

V - voice activated remote control


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for willow branch


----------



## plodr

X - xebec drawing


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yellow rubber ducky


----------



## plodr

Z - Zeiss lenses


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for axle bearings


----------



## plodr

B - ball-bearing


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cauldron


----------



## plodr

D - diary


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for ewer


----------



## HOBOcs

F - Flowers


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for galvanometer


----------



## plodr

H - helium tank


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for igloo


----------



## HOBOcs

J - Jello


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for keel


----------



## plodr

L - lawn mower


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for mercury vapor lamp


----------



## plodr

N - nippers


----------



## Gr3iz

O - oscilloscope


----------



## plodr

P - pool chalk


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quart jar


----------



## plodr

R - razor blade


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for scalpel


----------



## plodr

T - tablet


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for upper control arm


----------



## plodr

V - vase


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for water fountain


----------



## plodr

X - xebec


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for y-cable


----------



## plodr

Z - zircon ring


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for access panel


----------



## plodr

B - brad


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for crayon


----------



## plodr

D - duster


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for elephant tusk


----------



## 2twenty2

F - frost plug


----------



## plodr

G - galvanometer


----------



## dotty999

H - hosepipe


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for igneous rock


----------



## plodr

J - jewelry box


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kayak


----------



## plodr

L - leaf blower


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for machete


----------



## plodr

N - needle


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for octagonal ring


----------



## plodr

P - planter box


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarter stick of butter


----------



## dotty999

R - rug


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for submarine


----------



## plodr

T - teak bench


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for USB coffee warmer


----------



## 2twenty2

V - violet coloured vase


----------



## plodr

W - waterspout


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-rated DVD


----------



## plodr

Y - Yahtzee score pad


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for Zippo lighter


----------



## plodr

A - apricot


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bay leaves


----------



## plodr

C - cinnamon stick


----------



## Gr3iz

Dial soap


----------



## plodr

E - endive


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for flagpole


----------



## plodr

G - geode


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for holster


----------



## plodr

I - ice cube tray


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jamb


----------



## plodr

K - kneeling pad


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lattice


----------



## 2twenty2

M - milk can


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nose guard


----------



## plodr

O - open sign


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for petcock


----------



## plodr

Q - quoit


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for roasting pan


----------



## plodr

S - sieve


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for thumbtack


----------



## plodr

U - universal charger


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vegetable peeler


----------



## plodr

W - wicker chair


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xebec


----------



## plodr

Y - yam


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is fir Zip drive


----------



## plodr

A - avocado


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for balustrade


----------



## plodr

C - comb


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for "Danger" sign


----------



## plodr

E - Easter egg


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for flyswatter


----------



## dotty999

G - glass


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hairpin


----------



## plodr

I - icing tub


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jellyroll


----------



## dotty999

K - key


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lemon meringue pie


----------



## dotty999

M - money box


----------



## plodr

N - nitro pepsi


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for organizer


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## plodr

Q - quarter


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rheostat


----------



## plodr

S - salad bowl


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for telegraph pole


----------



## plodr

U - urn


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for veil


----------



## plodr

W - welder's mask


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-Box One controller


----------



## plodr

Y - yellow dye pack


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zip gun


----------



## plodr

A - ammunition box


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for Bundt pan


----------



## plodr

C - cement truck


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dunce cap


----------



## plodr

E - elm tree


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fiddlesticks


----------



## plodr

G - glass slipper


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for harness


----------



## plodr

I - ivory soap bar


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jelly beans


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen knife


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for laundry basket


----------



## plodr

M - money clip


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for northbridge shipset


----------



## dotty999

O - opal ring


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for parapet


----------



## dotty999

Q - quartz watch


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rocking chair


----------



## dotty999

S - sewing box


----------



## plodr

T - treasure chest


----------



## 2twenty2

U - usb flash drive


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vintage bottle of wine


----------



## dotty999

W - wallet


----------



## Gr3iz

X is foe X-Box One game console


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn


----------



## plodr

Z - zipper pull


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for aerator


----------



## plodr

B - ballot


----------



## dotty999

C - carving knife


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dagger


----------



## dotty999

E - envelope


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fragment


----------



## dotty999

G - grill pan


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hogshead


----------



## dotty999

I - ink bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jailer's key

Hi there Cutie!


----------



## plodr

K - knife block


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for left-handed golf club


----------



## dotty999

M - mug


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for negligee


----------



## plodr

O - Omikron watch


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for puzzle pieces


----------



## dotty999

Q - quart glass


----------



## HOBOcs

R is for Razor Blades


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for scalpel


----------



## dotty999

T - telephone


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for underwire bra


----------



## plodr

V - vape pen


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wax fruit


----------



## dotty999

X- xray film


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yoke


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for armature


----------



## dotty999

B - barometer


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for carburetor linkage spring


----------



## RT

D for dead man switch


----------



## dotty999

E - eggcup


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fairing


----------



## dotty999

G - gold ring


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hooked rug


----------



## dotty999

I - ink bottle


----------



## plodr

J - juniper berries


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kaleidoscope


----------



## dotty999

L - loofah


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for manhole cover


----------



## plodr

N - needle point seat cover


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for overhead light


----------



## dotty999

P - pipe


----------



## plodr

Q -quilt


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rubber raft


----------



## dotty999

S - sugar bowl


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tweeter


----------



## plodr

U - universal remote


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vest


----------



## dotty999

W - wallet


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-Acto blade


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn ball


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zip tie


----------



## HOBOcs

A for Alarm Clock


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for brad


----------



## dotty999

C - clock


----------



## plodr

D - Dagwood sandwich


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for earthenware pottery


----------



## plodr

F - faucet


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for grommet


----------



## dotty999

H - handkerchief


----------



## Gr3iz

I - ice tongs


----------



## dotty999

J - jug


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for key ring


----------



## dotty999

L - loofah


----------



## plodr

M - moon pie


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for night gown


----------



## dotty999

O - orange peeler


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for punching bag


----------



## dotty999

Q - quilt


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for ramp


----------



## dotty999

soap dish


----------



## plodr

T - tongs


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for udder cup







;-)


----------



## dotty999

V - veil


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wishing well


----------



## dotty999

X - xbox


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yarn ball


----------



## plodr

Z - zoom app icon


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for aluminum can


----------



## dotty999

B - bag


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cauldron


----------



## dotty999

D - diary


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for eagle's aerie


----------



## plodr

F - fountain


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for grab bar


----------



## dotty999

H - handbag


----------



## Gr3iz

Either one will work, dear ... ;-)

I is for internal combustion engine


----------



## plodr

J - jacket


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for keg


----------



## dotty999

L - loofah


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for mink stole


----------



## plodr

N - niblick


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for odometer


----------



## dotty999

P - pepper pot


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarrel


----------



## dotty999

R - router


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for scissor jack


----------



## plodr

T - tweezers


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for volume knob


----------



## dotty999

W - wallet


----------



## Gr3iz

X - xebec


----------



## dotty999

Y - yard brush


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zither


----------



## dotty999

A - almanac


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for ball bearings


----------



## dotty999

C - clock


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for darning needle


----------



## dotty999

E - egg timer


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for Flexible Flyer


----------



## dotty999

G - gravy boat


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hubcap


----------



## dotty999

I - inner tube


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for junk


----------



## dotty999

K - kiln


----------



## plodr

L - lettuce leaf


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for model airplane


----------



## dotty999

N - newspaper


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for orange tree


----------



## dotty999

P - pencil


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quail's egg


----------



## plodr

R - rubber soled shoes


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for spark plug wire


----------



## dotty999

T - teapot


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for ulna


----------



## dotty999

V - vase


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wax fruit


----------



## plodr

X - X-acto knife


----------



## dotty999

Y - yo yo


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zipper teeth


----------



## dotty999

A - apple corer


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for brake pedal


----------



## plodr

C - comic book


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for Dremel tool


----------



## plodr

E - emery board


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fly swatter


----------



## dotty999

G - gauntlet


----------



## plodr

H - holster


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for iceberg


----------



## dotty999

J - jug


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for keel


----------



## dotty999

L - loofah


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for marbles


----------



## dotty999

N - napkin


----------



## plodr

O - octagonal mirror


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pyramid


----------



## plodr

Q - quoit


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rusty bucket


----------



## dotty999

S - saucer


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tank top


----------



## plodr

U - umber crayon


----------



## dotty999

V - visor


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wireless access point


----------



## dotty999

X - xray


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yoke


----------



## plodr

Z- zucchini


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for adding machine


----------



## plodr

B - bazooka


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cannon


----------



## dotty999

D - dagger


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for Easter bonnet


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for guitar


----------



## plodr

H - hamper


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for Intel CPU


----------



## dotty999

J - jewel case


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kruller


----------



## RT

L for Light bulb


----------



## plodr

M - marigold plant


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for notebook


----------



## plodr

O - omnidirectional antenna


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarrel


----------



## dotty999

R - riddle


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for screed


----------



## plodr

T - tip jar


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for volcanic ash


----------



## dotty999

W - wall chart


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xylophone stand


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn ball


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zip-line harness


----------



## dotty999

A - artifact


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for barrette


----------



## dotty999

C - colander


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for drill bit


----------



## dotty999

E - egg cup


----------



## plodr

F - funnel


----------



## Gr3iz

G - glue stick


----------



## dotty999

H - hoop


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ingredients (per my 10 year old granddaughter)


----------



## plodr

J - jigger


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knife sheath


----------



## dotty999

L - lid


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for motor mounts


----------



## dotty999

N - needle


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for _objet d'art_


----------



## dotty999

P - purse


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quiche

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## plodr

R - ruby ring


----------



## dotty999

S - sewing needle


----------



## plodr

T - tissue paper


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for universal remote


----------



## dotty999

V - veil


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for worm casings


----------



## plodr

X - xebec


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yolk of an egg


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for armored vehicle


----------



## dotty999

B - book


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for Colombian coffee beans


----------



## dotty999

D - duster


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for EGR valve


----------



## plodr

F - flan pan


----------



## dotty999

G - glue gun


----------



## Gr3iz

H - harmonica


----------



## plodr

I - inner tube (I guess that is something else that is no longer used)


----------



## dotty999

J - jam pot


----------



## Gr3iz

plodr said:


> I - inner tube (I guess that is something else that is no longer used)


Except in the water! ;-)

K is for kiln door


----------



## dotty999

L - lump hammer


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for Marine dress blues


----------



## dotty999

N -net curtain


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for owl feathers


----------



## plodr

P - pottery wheel


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quiver


----------



## dotty999

R - radio


----------



## plodr

S - scimitar


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for Telstar satellite


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vacancy/no vacancy sign


----------



## plodr

W - wallpaper book


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xylophone hammer


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn ball


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zip gun


----------



## dotty999

A - album


----------



## plodr

B - barber's chair


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for croissant


----------



## dotty999

D - diary


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for edger


----------



## dotty999

F - fork


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for garbage disposal


----------



## dotty999

H - handkerchief


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ice cream sandwich


----------



## plodr

J - jewelry box


----------



## dotty999

K - kitchen roll


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for laundry basket


----------



## dotty999

M - mangle


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nickelodeon


----------



## plodr

O - on/off button


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pop-rivet gun


----------



## plodr

R - radio


----------



## Gr3iz

dotty999 said:


> Q - queer


Not sure I'd go so far as to call queer an "item", exactly ... ;-)

S is for spacer


----------



## plodr

T - tongs


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for U-Haul truck


----------



## dotty999

V - vase


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wagon


----------



## plodr

X - Xerox machine


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yarrow root


----------



## plodr

Z - zebra print blouse


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for ammeter


----------



## seanbancroft

B - balm


----------



## plodr

C - coral necklace


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for Danish pastry


----------



## plodr

E - eyeglass case


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for flute


----------



## dotty999

G - gun


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hammer holster


----------



## plodr

I - ice cube tray


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jelly glass


----------



## dotty999

K - knife


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lantern


----------



## plodr

M - matchbook


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nautilus


----------



## dotty999

O - opal ring


----------



## plodr

P - pocketbook


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quartz crystal


----------



## dotty999

R - ruby ring


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for straight jacket


----------



## dotty999

T - tankard


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for urn


----------



## dotty999

V - vase


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for weather vane


----------



## dotty999

X - xray film


----------



## plodr

Y - yacht


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for Zippo lighter


----------



## dotty999

A - apple corer


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for barricade


----------



## dotty999

C - clock


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for doily


----------



## dotty999

E - egg timer


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for frigate


----------



## plodr

G - garden claw


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hatpin


----------



## dotty999

I - iron


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jail cell key


----------



## plodr

K - knocker (door)


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lean-to


----------



## dotty999

M - mirror


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nose ring


----------



## dotty999

O -opal ring


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pottery wheel


----------



## plodr

Q - quoit


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for road sign


----------



## bobc

S is for Subaltern


----------



## Gr3iz

Is that really an item?

T is for triangle


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for violin case


----------



## dotty999

W - wall chart


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xylophone stand


----------



## dotty999

Y - yarn ball


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zeppelin propeller


----------



## dotty999

A - amulet


----------



## plodr

B - blackboard


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for carburetor


----------



## dotty999

D - dress


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for egg carton


----------



## plodr

F - flagon


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for grommet


----------



## dotty999

H - hoover


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for incense burner 

Good evening Doll!


----------



## dotty999

Jug - jug


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for key fob


----------



## plodr

L - license plate holder


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for metal detector


----------



## dotty999

N - newspaper


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oak sapling


----------



## dotty999

P -purse


----------



## plodr

Q - quilt rack


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for ramp


----------



## dotty999

S - sugar bowl


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for taco stand


----------



## plodr

U - USB dongle


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vitamin pill


----------



## plodr

W - wrist watch


----------



## dotty999

X - xray film


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yesterday's coffee grounds


----------



## plodr

Z - zig-zag sewing machine


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for aileron


----------



## plodr

B - bread maker


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for colander


----------



## plodr

D - die


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for effervescent tablet


----------



## plodr

F - fuel pump


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gas gauge


----------



## plodr

H - hot plate


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for icebox


----------



## dotty999

J - jug


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kitchen utensils


----------



## plodr

L - leash


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for mine cart


----------



## dotty999

N - notebook


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for orange


----------



## dotty999

P - passport


----------



## dotty999

Q - quilt


----------



## Gr3iz

Are we getting impatient, sweetheart? ;-)

R is for roller coaster


----------



## plodr

S - seasoning packet


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for toothbrush


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for velour covered couch


----------



## plodr

W - wallet


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xebec


----------



## dotty999

Y - yo yo


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zipper teeth.


----------



## plodr

A - allspice shaker


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for blender


----------



## plodr

C - colander


----------



## dotty999

D - diary


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for eel smoker


----------



## HOBOcs

F - Fresh Air


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gyroscope


----------



## plodr

H - hairnet


----------



## dotty999

I - ice bucket


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jacket


----------



## dotty999

K - key


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lemon squeezer


----------



## plodr

M - mint


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nacelle


----------



## plodr

O - oven cleaner


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for plum pit


----------



## plodr

Q - quart jar


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rubber baby buggy bumper


----------



## dotty999

S - saucer


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tea cup


----------



## dotty999

U - urn


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for Volkswagen minibus


----------



## plodr

W - wool sweater


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-Acto knife blades


----------



## plodr

Y - yogurt/yoghurt maker


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zapper


----------



## dotty999

A - anvil


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bar stool


----------



## plodr

C - card maker program


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dry erase marker


----------



## dotty999

E - easel


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fragment


----------



## plodr

G - gas meter


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hammock


----------



## dotty999

I - ice pack


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for kangaroo pouch


----------



## dotty999

K -key


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for level


----------



## dotty999

M - money box


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nutrition bars


----------



## plodr

O - onion


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for plumb bob


----------



## plodr

Q - quill pen


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rabbit's foot


----------



## dotty999

S - sewing needle


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tripod


----------



## plodr

U - uniform


----------



## dotty999

V - visor


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wiring harness


----------



## plodr

X - Xacto knife


----------



## dotty999

X - xray film


----------



## Gr3iz

Hmmm ... Usually everyone hates doing "X". ;-)

Y is for yogurt container


----------



## plodr

Z - zircon ring


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for apparatus


----------



## plodr

B - basketball hoop


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cattails


----------



## dotty999

D - door stop


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for escape hatch


----------



## plodr

F - formica sheet


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for galvanometer


----------



## dotty999

H - hat stand


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ice cream cone


----------



## dotty999

J - Jug


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knee brace


----------



## dotty999

L - lace handkerchief


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for Mexican jumping beans


----------



## plodr

N - nosegay


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oak board


----------



## dotty999

P -picture


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for "Quarantined" sign


----------



## plodr

R - raft


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for scalpel


----------



## dotty999

T - towel


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for ulna


----------



## dotty999

V - vase - I would not have called ulna an item


----------



## Gr3iz

dotty999 said:


> I would not have called ulna an item


Why not? It's a bone. A bone is an item ... Just ask a dog! ;-)

W is for wrench


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yo-yo


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for anvil


----------



## dotty999

B - bat


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for clown car


----------



## plodr

D - dumbbell


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for Erector set


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for goblet


----------



## plodr

H - hope chest


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ice chest


----------



## plodr

J - jar


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kettledrums


----------



## dotty999

L - loofah


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for metal detector


----------



## dotty999

N - needle


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oscilloscope probes


----------



## dotty999

P - pipe


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for Queen's royal crown


----------



## dotty999

R - ruler


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for steel guitar


----------



## plodr

T - tapestry


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for uniform


----------



## plodr

V - Vivaldi CD


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for water skis


----------



## plodr

X - X-ray machine


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yogurt cup


----------



## plodr

Z - zipper


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for accelerometer


----------



## dotty999

B - bowl


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cherries (the contents of said bowl)


----------



## dotty999

D - dart board


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for Eveready battery


----------



## dotty999

F - feather duster


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for grocery bag


----------



## plodr

H - help sign


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for intake manifold gasket


----------



## dotty999

j - jug


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for key chain


----------



## dotty999

L -leather belt


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for magneto


----------



## dotty999

N - nutcracker


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for outboard motor


----------



## plodr

P - pillow


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quilted toilet paper


----------



## plodr

R - Ray-o-vac batteries


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for stereo receiver


----------



## dotty999

T - turntable


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for unicycle


----------



## dotty999

V - vice


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wax fruit

I think you meant vise, my dear ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

X - xray film


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yoke


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for armchair


----------



## plodr

B - bed


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for clown car


----------



## plodr

D - davenport (that's an oldie)


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for electric chair


----------



## plodr

F - fan


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for glow rods


----------



## plodr

H - heater


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for igloo


----------



## plodr

J - jelly donut


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kennel door


----------



## plodr

L - lawn mower


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for Milk Duds


----------



## plodr

N - neon sign


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for opal earrings


----------



## RT

P - for People standing in line to use the restroom


----------



## Gr3iz

I guess if you stretch it a bit, people can be an item, but I'm not sure about that one ... ;-)


----------



## plodr

Q - Quonset hut


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rubber raft


----------



## plodr

S - steam iron


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for triangle


----------



## plodr

U - undershirt


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vegetable peeler


----------



## plodr

W - wood filler powder


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xebec


----------



## Cookiegal

Y is for yacht


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zebra scat


----------



## plodr

A - apple corer


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for banana peel


----------



## Cookiegal

C is for cushion


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dental pick


----------



## 2twenty2

E - earplugs


----------



## plodr

F - foot stool


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gas grill


----------



## plodr

H - high top sneakers


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for iceberg


----------



## plodr

J - jellybeans


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knee pad


----------



## RT

L - level


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for mallet


----------



## plodr

N - nail gun


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for opium pipe


----------



## plodr

P - plumb


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarter stick of butter


----------



## plodr

R - resin (for stringed instrument bows)


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for stirrups


----------



## plodr

T - tax chart


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for utility knife


----------



## plodr

V - viola


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wax fruit


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yak yoke


----------



## plodr

Z - zucchini


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for ammeter


----------



## plodr

B - brake pad


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for C clamp


----------



## plodr

D - date (the fruit)


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for escalator


----------



## plodr

F - foghorn


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gyroscope


----------



## plodr

H - hairdryer


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ink bottle


----------



## plodr

J - jeans


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kelp


----------



## RT

L = Lantern


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for matchstick


----------



## plodr

N - necklace


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for omelet


----------



## plodr

P - pancake mix


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarrel


----------



## plodr

R - roasting pan


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for sledge hammer


----------



## plodr

T - thermometer


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for upper ball joint


----------



## plodr

V - vineyard sign


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wrench


----------



## plodr

X - XL track suit


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yellow school bus


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zippo lighter


----------



## plodr

A - acorn


----------



## 2twenty2

B - basket


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for clapper


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dipper


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for egg basket


----------



## plodr

F - fruit bowl


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for golf cart


----------



## dotty999

H - hat


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ironing board


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jacknife


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knee pad


----------



## plodr

L - leaflet


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mail


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for narwhal tusk


----------



## 2twenty2

office desk


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for party sub


----------



## plodr

Q - queen's crown


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for retro rockets


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sock


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for ticket


----------



## 2twenty2

U - usb drive


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vitamin pill


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wafer


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yogurt cup


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zero gravity chair


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for alloy wheels


----------



## 2twenty2

B - buffalo statue


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for chastity belt


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dumbbell


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for eyeglasses


----------



## plodr

F - fossil


----------



## 2twenty2

G - garbage can


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hard hat


----------



## 2twenty2

I - ice box


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jerry can


----------



## 2twenty2

K - knee pads


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for leggings


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mouseketeer uniform


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nest


----------



## 2twenty2

O - O ring


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for P-trap


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quick release bicycle wheel


----------



## plodr

R - rhubarb plant


----------



## 2twenty2

S - safety pin


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for Timex watch


----------



## dotty999

U -umbrella


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vase


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for walnut


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophone


----------



## plodr

Y - Yule log


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zeddy (Zellers teddy bear)





__





Zellers teddy bear at DuckDuckGo


DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




duckduckgo.com


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for acid-washed jeans


----------



## 2twenty2

B - binoculars


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for Chinese finger traps


----------



## 2twenty2

D - dog collar


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for eyeglasses


----------



## 2twenty2

F - flare


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for grail


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hoe


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for iron skillet


----------



## plodr

J - Juno email address


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knife sharpener


----------



## 2twenty2

L - licence plate


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for machete


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nine volt battery


----------



## plodr

O - oxygen tank


----------



## 2twenty2

P - pencil case


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quill pen


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rubber duck


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for surgical thread


----------



## plodr

T - tweezers


----------



## 2twenty2

U - universal joint


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for volleyball net


----------



## dotty999

W - wall chart


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xerox paper


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for Yellow Cab


----------



## plodr

Z - zig-zag sewing machine


----------



## 2twenty2

A - arthritis medication


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for bologna sandwich


----------



## 2twenty2

C - car


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dartboard


----------



## 2twenty2

E - electric razor


----------



## plodr

F - fig


----------



## 2twenty2

G - grand piano


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hatchet

I did the same thing, Dotty. This new software does not make it as obvious that there are more posts on the next page!


----------



## plodr

I - illustration


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for javelin


----------



## 2twenty2

K - king kong dvd


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for Lynyrd Skynyrd album


----------



## 2twenty2

M - Monkees LP


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nit comb


----------



## 2twenty2

O - Oilers sweater


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pot of gold


----------



## plodr

Q - quilt rack


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rotor


----------



## dotty999

S - spoon


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for trumpet


----------



## plodr

U - USB cable


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for Visitor's parking sign


----------



## 2twenty2

W - winter coat


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for XBox controller


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yellow adult trike


----------



## HOBOcs

Z - Zip code


----------



## 2twenty2

A - airplane propeller


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for boxcar


----------



## plodr

C - cooler


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for doorbell


----------



## 2twenty2

E - elevator


----------



## plodr

F - fire engine


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for golf cart


----------



## dotty999

H - hat stand


----------



## Gr3iz

I - ice cube tray


----------



## plodr

J - jasmine tea


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knife blade


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lathe


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for mangle


----------



## plodr

WOW, I learned there is a contraption called a mangle. I just used it as a verb never a noun.

N - night light


----------



## Gr3iz

If you're not careful, Liz, you just might learn something new every day ... ;-)

O is for olive


----------



## plodr

I try to learn something new each day. One of the wordle games I play had the word Nabit. I gave up because I just didn't know what letter to put in Na_it. Nabit is pulverized sugar candy. That is right up there with aglet, another word I missed.

P - puzzle


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quantum computer


----------



## 2twenty2

@plodr Wordle one of my favourite online games. My family and I compete against each other each day to see who can get the word in the least tries for bragging rights. 😁

R - river raft


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for spindle


----------



## 2twenty2

T - trunk


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for unicycle


----------



## plodr

V - violin case


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wall hanging


----------



## dotty999

X -xray film


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yoke


----------



## dotty999

Z - zoom lens


----------



## 2twenty2

A - adult trike


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for broom handle


----------



## dotty999

C - cotton reel


----------



## plodr

D - dart


----------



## 2twenty2

E - ear plugs


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for foreign car


----------



## plodr

G - grass seed


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hotel towel


----------



## 2twenty2

I - ironing board


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jamb


----------



## dotty999

K - knife


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for leash


----------



## plodr

M - mayonnaise packet


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nicotine patches


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for "OPEN" sign


----------



## plodr

P - paving block


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quirt


----------



## dotty999

R - rug


----------



## plodr

S - sand paper


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tail feathers


----------



## 2twenty2

U - u clamp


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for Vertical TakeOff and Landing aircraft


----------



## 2twenty2

W - window pane


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for Xerox printer


----------



## plodr

Y - yo-yo


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zipper pull


----------



## 2twenty2

A - arc welder


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for blender


----------



## plodr

C - colander


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for drain pipe


----------



## plodr

E - ethernet cable


----------



## dotty999

F - fan


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for grommet


----------



## dotty999

H - honey pot


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ink well


----------



## plodr

J - jacket


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kite string winder


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lipstick


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for music stand


----------



## plodr

N - needlepoint pattern


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oatmeal box


----------



## 2twenty2

P - plow


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarter stick of dynamite


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rivet


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for sculpture


----------



## plodr

T - taser


----------



## dotty999

U - umbrella


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for velveteen rabbit


----------



## 2twenty2

W - water bucket


----------



## plodr

X - xebec model


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yolk


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zoom lens


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for amulet


----------



## 2twenty2

B - blue ink


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for candelabra


----------



## plodr

D - diamond


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for eclair


----------



## 2twenty2

F - flag pole


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for goldfish bowl


----------



## dotty999

H - hamper


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for intake manifold


----------



## 2twenty2

J - jock strap


----------



## plodr

K - knife sharpener


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lollipop


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mittens


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nerve gas canister


----------



## plodr

O - owl statue (we have one to scare birds - it doesn't work)


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for patio furniture (always sounded like a good Irish name to me ...) ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Q - quartz ring


----------



## 2twenty2

R - rhinestone costume


----------



## Gr3iz

saddle horn


----------



## dotty999

trumpet


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for ukulele strings


----------



## plodr

V - vitamin


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wicker chair


----------



## dotty999

X -xray film


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for Y-cable


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zippo lighter


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for angel food cake


----------



## dotty999

B - book


----------



## 2twenty2

C - caulking gun


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dagger


----------



## 2twenty2

E - electric bicycle


----------



## plodr

F - fryer


----------



## 2twenty2

G - GFI outlet


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for holster


----------



## 2twenty2

I - ink cartridge


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jelly jar


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kayak


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lancet


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mittens


----------



## plodr

N - nickel


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oarlocks


----------



## 2twenty2

P - paddle


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarrel


----------



## plodr

R - robe


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for skeleton key


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tea towel


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for umpire's mask


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vampire killing kit


----------



## dotty999

W - wallet


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-Box One gaming console


----------



## plodr

Y - yacht


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zeppelin propeller


----------



## dotty999

A - amulet


----------



## 2twenty2

B - bug spray


----------



## dotty999

C - cell phone


----------



## 2twenty2

D - doll


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for egg timer


----------



## plodr

F - flan pan


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for glow stick


----------



## 2twenty2

H - horseshoe


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for icicle


----------



## dotty999

J - jug


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for KoolAid pitcher


----------



## plodr

L - lotion dispenser


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for motion detector


----------



## dotty999

N - newspaper


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oscilloscope probe


----------



## plodr

P - portable battery


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for Qi charger


----------



## 2twenty2

R - robot


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for solid state drive


----------



## 2twenty2

T - thimble


----------



## Gr3iz

U is or urn


----------



## 2twenty2

V - victrola speakers


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for whiskey barrel


----------



## plodr

X - Xacto® knife


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yurt


----------



## plodr

Z - zipper pull


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for anti-static bag


----------



## 2twenty2

B - barf bag


----------



## plodr

C - clock


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dongle


----------



## plodr

E - eraser


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for flagstone


----------



## dotty999

G - glue pot


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for harmonica


----------



## plodr

I - Iroquois bow


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jalapeno pepper


----------



## plodr

K - knitting needle


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lamp switch


----------



## dotty999

C - curtain pole


----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## plodr

M - matchbox


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for newspaper


----------



## plodr

O - opal necklace


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for prayer beads


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quill


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for ratchet wrench


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sail


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for till


----------



## plodr

U - umbrella stand


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for violin bow


----------



## 2twenty2

W - wash basin


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-rated DVD


----------



## dotty999

yarn ball


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zip gun


----------



## plodr

A - alphabet noodle


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for billiard ball


----------



## 2twenty2

C - crescent adjustable wrench


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dressmaker's dummy


----------



## dotty999

E - egg timer


----------



## plodr

F - flood light


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gas pump


----------



## plodr

H - Hawaiian shirt


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ice pick


----------



## dotty999

J - jug


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kickstand


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for left-handed golf club


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mast


----------



## plodr

N - nasal spray bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for osprey feathers


----------



## plodr

P - pillbox


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quiver


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for rotor


----------



## 2twenty2

S - steel bench


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tower


----------



## 2twenty2

U - universal joint


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for Vaseline jar


----------



## plodr

W - washboard


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-Acto knife blade


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yellow raincoat


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zither


----------



## 2twenty2

a - apple


----------



## Gr3iz

B - balloon


----------



## 2twenty2

????


----------



## Gr3iz

OK, so it's not the double letters game ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

c - chalkboard


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for drawing board


----------



## 2twenty2

e - easel


----------



## plodr

F - fact sheet


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for gorse


----------



## 2twenty2

h - hula-hoop


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ironing board


----------



## 2twenty2

j - jar


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for knife sharpener


----------



## plodr

L - lens cleaner


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for marble countertop


----------



## 2twenty2

n - nozzle


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oxtail


----------



## plodr

P - patio block


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quartz crystal


----------



## 2twenty2

R - reverse osmosis water filter


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for stereophonic amplifier


----------



## 2twenty2

t - tie clip


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for upper ball joint


----------



## 2twenty2

v - vise


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wire hanger


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yellow #2 pencil


----------



## 2twenty2

z - zit cream


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for ammeter


----------



## 2twenty2

b - bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cup holder


----------



## 2twenty2

D - door knob


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for elk antler


----------



## plodr

F - foot rest


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for G string


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hanky


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for Italian sausage


----------



## 2twenty2

J - junket


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kinescope


----------



## plodr

L - leaf blower


----------



## Gr3iz

M - milking machine


----------



## 2twenty2

N - nut cracker


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for Oscar award


----------



## 2twenty2

P - purple blanket


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarter stick of butter


----------



## 2twenty2

R - roofing shingles


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for stirrups


----------



## plodr

T - tea bag


----------



## 2twenty2

U - usb cable


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for valise


----------



## 2twenty2

?


----------



## Gr3iz

Sorry. It is not as apparent when the thread is continued on the next page as it used to be ... <sigh>


----------



## plodr

W - wardrobe (I posted quick so I don't get stuck with X)


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-rated DVD


----------



## plodr

Y - yogurt maker


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zither


----------



## plodr

A - abacus


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for banjo


----------



## 2twenty2

C - charm bracelet


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dartboard


----------



## plodr

E - element chart


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for filament


----------



## 2twenty2

G - grinder


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hamper


----------



## 2twenty2

I - ink cartridge


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jingling bells


----------



## plodr

K - kaleidoscope


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for label maker


----------



## plodr

M - magic marker


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for navel orange


----------



## plodr

O - open box item


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for plum


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quill pen


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for robin's nest


----------



## plodr

S - soda machine


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tin can


----------



## plodr

U - uniform


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vacuum cleaner attachment


----------



## plodr

W - writing desk


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xylophone hammer


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yellow rain coat


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zeppelin propeller


----------



## plodr

A - antiseptic spray.


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for barstool


----------



## plodr

C - clothespin


----------



## 2twenty2

d - drums


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for electrical outlet


----------



## 2twenty2

F - footstool


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for garage door opener


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hairpin


----------



## plodr

I - ice cube tray


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for Jockey shorts


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kimono


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for ladder


----------



## plodr

M - marathon race poster


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nightgown


----------



## plodr

O - octagon shaped light


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for plutonium rod


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quart bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for ragtop


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sponge


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tongs


----------



## plodr

U - unguent tube


----------



## 2twenty2

V - valve


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for watermelon seed


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophone


----------



## Gr3iz

Y - yoke


----------



## plodr

Z - zebec model


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for adze


----------



## 2twenty2

B - baseball glove


----------



## plodr

C - cardboard box


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for dryer sheets


----------



## 2twenty2

E - Edsel


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for flagstone


----------



## 2twenty2

G - garland


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hypodermic needle


----------



## plodr

I - ice sculpture


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jail cell key


----------



## plodr

K - knitting needle


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for latex gloves


----------



## plodr

M - motor oil can


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for noose


----------



## 2twenty2

O - odometer


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pedometer ;-)


----------



## plodr

Q - quilt


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for robotic arm


----------



## 2twenty2

S - sieve


----------



## plodr

T - thermometer


----------



## 2twenty2

U - usb hub


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for Unix computer


----------



## plodr

V - Victrola


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wing


----------



## plodr

X - Xacto knife


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yarn


----------



## plodr

Z - zip tie


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for ascot


----------



## plodr

B - ballpoint pen


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for chalice


----------



## plodr

D - drone


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for elastic hair tie


----------



## plodr

F - Furby


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for grass skirt


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hula hoop


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ice box


----------



## plodr

J - jersey


----------



## Gr3iz

K is for kite tail


----------



## plodr

L - laminating machine


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for music box


----------



## 2twenty2

N - Nabisco collectable


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for Oreo cookie


----------



## plodr

P - poppy seed bagel


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quarrel


----------



## plodr

R - receiver (part of sound system)


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for sapphire stylus


----------



## dotty999

T - telephone


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for umpire's mask


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vent grill


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for wrestling mat


----------



## 2twenty2

X - xylophone


----------



## plodr

Y - Yahtzee scorepad


----------



## dotty999

Z -zoom lens


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for Apple watch


----------



## 2twenty2

B - blouse


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for candlestick


----------



## dotty999

d - dinner plate


----------



## Gr3iz

E is for elevator button


----------



## dotty999

F - funnel


----------



## Gr3iz

G is for grass skirt


----------



## 2twenty2

H - hot plate


----------



## dotty999

I - identity badge


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jousting lance


----------



## plodr

K - kneeling pad


----------



## 2twenty2

L - lime green cell phone


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for Marvel comic book


----------



## dotty999

N - nutcracker


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for oxcart


----------



## plodr

P - place mat


----------



## Gr3iz

Q is for quilt


----------



## plodr

R - radio


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for Santa's sleigh


----------



## 2twenty2

T - trike


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for unicycle


----------



## 2twenty2

V - voting machine


----------



## dotty999

W - wall chart


----------



## plodr

X - xylophone


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yellow #2 pencil


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zit cream


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for abacus


----------



## 2twenty2

B - battering ram


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cradle


----------



## dotty999

D - dagger


----------



## 2twenty2

E - elevator


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for flight log


----------



## plodr

G - golf bag


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for harp


----------



## plodr

I - igloo


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jingle bells


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kickstand


----------



## plodr

L - lantern


----------



## Gr3iz

M is for medallion


----------



## 2twenty2

N - napkin holder


----------



## Gr3iz

O is for olive branch


----------



## plodr

P - poinsettia


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quiver


----------



## plodr

R - robe


----------



## Gr3iz

S is for saddle bar


----------



## 2twenty2

T - tin star


----------



## Gr3iz

U is for U-joint


----------



## 2twenty2

V - vise


----------



## Gr3iz

W is for washboard


----------



## plodr

X - X-box


----------



## Gr3iz

Y is for yo-yo


----------



## 2twenty2

Z - zoom lens


----------



## Gr3iz

A is for arm chair


----------



## plodr

B - billboard


----------



## Gr3iz

C is for cardboard box


----------



## 2twenty2

D - drill bits


----------



## plodr

E - elbow macaroni


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for faceplate


----------



## plodr

G - gas can


----------



## 2twenty2

H - harpoon


----------



## Gr3iz

I is for ice dam


----------



## 2twenty2

J - johnson bar


----------



## plodr

K - key ring


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lead weight


----------



## 2twenty2

M - mast


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for needle-nose pliers


----------



## 2twenty2

O - onion bag


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for plough


----------



## plodr

Q - quince jelly


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for radio controlled plane


----------



## dotty999

S - sugar bowl


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tea spoon


----------



## plodr

U - utility knife


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for vanilla bean


----------



## plodr

W - waste basket


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for X-ray glasses


----------



## plodr

Y - yahtzee score pad


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for ZIF socket


----------



## 2twenty2

A - air compressor


----------



## Gr3iz

B is for baby buggy


----------



## plodr

C - cradle


----------



## Gr3iz

D is for diving board


----------



## 2twenty2

E - emery cloth


----------



## Gr3iz

F is for fender


----------



## 2twenty2

G - garbage bags


----------



## Gr3iz

H is for hoe


----------



## plodr

I - ice scraper


----------



## Gr3iz

J is for jug


----------



## 2twenty2

K - kite reel


----------



## Gr3iz

L is for lumber


----------



## plodr

M - meter stick


----------



## Gr3iz

N is for nacelle


----------



## 2twenty2

O - optic lens


----------



## Gr3iz

P is for pint bottle


----------



## 2twenty2

Q - quart of milk


----------



## Gr3iz

R is for radio telescope


----------



## plodr

S - sticker


----------



## Gr3iz

T is for tape measure


----------



## plodr

U - universal power supply


----------



## Gr3iz

V is for valve cover


----------



## 2twenty2

W - waterpik


----------



## Gr3iz

X is for xebec sail


----------



## 2twenty2

Y - yahtzee score cards


----------



## Gr3iz

Z is for zoo exhibit


----------

